# Lace Party July 31 to August 7 WIP with Tricia



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on, lace or not. We hope you will join us.
You are invited to join us in knitting lace and sharing your projects. We enjoy pictures, seeing progress pictures and chatting about almost any topic. Laugh with us as these crazy spell checkers guess at what we are saying and make the strangest words. Our main requirement is mutual respect for everyone. 
This session we are working on wip. I think we all have things we are trying to finish. I know I do and would have more if I had more needles available.

I may take you on a trip down memory lane and share a few pictures of life or something interesting. I live in the country, 7 miles from the nearest town. Population around 9,000. When I was in high school population was closer to 12,000. This town is the county seat.

Toni is also starting a WIP Olympic challenge in the loft so hope you all have fun.

The hot issue in my household besides the temperature has been hay so here are a few pictures. My property is 1/4 mile wide be 1/2 mile deep. You might see my closest neighbor if you look close. The row of trees is my property line, 1/8th of a mile where I stood to take these pictures.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

From Toni, (ttl)
WIPs, WIPs, and more WIPs! I haven't set it up yet, but am going to have a challenge in Knitting in the Loft on ravelry during the Olympic games. You all are welcome to join us. The challenge is set up now!!! http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--thanx for getting this party going. Love seeing your hay fields. Those huge rolls of hay always fascinated me. How much does one of them weigh? What kind of equipment do you use to move them? Lot of work in that field!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on, lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> You are invited to join us in knitting lace and sharing your projects. We enjoy pictures, seeing progress pictures and chatting about almost any topic. Laugh with us as these crazy spell checkers guess at what we are saying and make the strangest words. Our main requirement is mutual respect for everyone.
> This session we are working on wip. I think we all have things we are trying to finish. I know I do and would have more if I had more needles available.
> 
> ...


Fantastic to see your farm, Tricia!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--thanx for getting this party going. Love seeing your hay fields. Those huge rolls of hay always fascinated me. How much does one of them weigh? What kind of equipment do you use to move them? Lot of work in that field!


Those bales weigh between 1500 to 1800 pounds, depends on the equipment. They are moved with trucks or tractors with a spear. To travel on the road they are put on a trailer, 6 to a load. I use a tractor with a spear on the back. To put them on the trailer requires a spear on the front, we can lift the bales higher using the front hydraulic system but also tip the tractor easier. I had to buy an additional 7 loads this year. Some people have a flat bed truck and can put one bale on the truck then pick up a 2nd bale. Easier to haul more hay to the cows in winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hinterland (Laura Reinbach) on yours truly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia, for hosting us the next couple of weeks and for getting us going! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> Fantastic to see your farm, Tricia!


Ditto from me, Tricia! It's wonderful to be able to see all the things you describe in your posts. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Those bales weigh between 1500 to 1800 pounds, depends on the equipment. They are moved with trucks or tractors with a spear. To travel on the road they are put on a trailer, 6 to a load. I use a tractor with a spear on the back. To put them on the trailer requires a spear on the front, we can lift the bales higher using the front hydraulic system but also tip the tractor easier. I had to buy an additional 7 loads this year. Some people have a flat bed truck and can put one bale on the truck then pick up a 2nd bale. Easier to haul more hay to the cows in winter.


Very impressive :sm24: Definitely lots of hard work, even with all that equipment. BTW, that sky scape has such gorgeous coloring and such a panoramic view. Stunning location.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hinterland (Laura Reinbach) on yours truly.


Beautiful scarf and beautiful you, Julie!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful scarf and beautiful you, Julie!!! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you very much, Pam!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I lucked up on a book about spinning at Half-Price Books today...with my Drop Spindle I needed an immediate reference that I didn't have to travel to a free Wi-Fi site to view the videos. Now to wait for some fiber to swoop my way.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hinterland (Laura Reinbach) on yours truly.


Julie, that is lovely and the color changes are great. It looks great on you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics of your from, Tricia, and all those bales of hay. What state is this?

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on, lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> You are invited to join us in knitting lace and sharing your projects. We enjoy pictures, seeing progress pictures and chatting about almost any topic. Laugh with us as these crazy spell checkers guess at what we are saying and make the strangest words. Our main requirement is mutual respect for everyone.
> This session we are working on wip. I think we all have things we are trying to finish. I know I do and would have more if I had more needles available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, that is lovely and the color changes are great. It looks great on you.


Thank you!
The yarn was dyed for me by Desiree Ross, in Scotland, to the colours I chose.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely scarf Julie!

Tricia, I don't miss the wheat fields of Misery! I remember working what seemed like around the clock for several days making sure we got it all in before either the rain or lighting started. But I do miss the scenery. Your fields look very nice.

I do have at least two WIPs, but no pictures of either. Guess I had better get busy.

Hubby and I are redoing the garden area. He wanted to change from the rotting rail road ties to some concrete blocks that look a lot better. I was doing all the digging on the west side while he went and got the blocks. Then all he had to do was drop everything in line. Then we worked on the east side and still have about half of it to do. We are making the garden area about twice the size it was. Plus I will be putting in a area for nothing but garlic. My other garlic bed is just about on its last legs. I guess I have finally harvested all of it. Yes, we love garlic.

I am also drying a bunch of the onions. Had a bumper crop and things rot around here with all the rain and dampness. So we dry it. Plus it takes up a lot less room.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Great pics of your from, Tricia, and all those bales of hay. What state is this?
> 
> Sue


Kansas. Southeast corner. Oklahoma is less than 10 miles away. Missouri about an hour.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely scarf Julie!
> 
> Tricia, I don't miss the wheat fields of Misery! I remember working what seemed like around the clock for several days making sure we got it all in before either the rain or lighting started. But I do miss the scenery. Your fields look very nice.
> 
> ...


Yep, it has definitely reached the harvest end of the garden season with all kinds of things coming in. l often joke about what to make with the obligatory onion and garlic for dinner. And giving some people a couple heads of garlic at Thanksgiving is a highlight for them. Always wonder about people who don't like it or cannot handle it. It is such a healing and healthful herb. I usually lose a bunch of heads in March when whatever has not been used suddenly dies, almost over night. This year I think I will freeze a couple dozen heads for the March-June period. This year I took the last viable cloves, most of which were rock hard, and put them into vodka and refrigerated. Gotta say garlic vodka is definitely a unique experience in the raw, but it worked for cooking :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely scarf Julie!
> 
> Tricia, I don't miss the wheat fields of Misery! I remember working what seemed like around the clock for several days making sure we got it all in before either the rain or lighting started. But I do miss the scenery. Your fields look very nice.
> 
> ...


Some still plant wheat here but I don't. What I don't miss are the oat bugs. Good luck with the garden.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yep, it has definitely reached the harvest end of the garden season with all kinds of things coming in. l often joke about what to make with the obligatory onion and garlic for dinner. And giving some people a couple heads of garlic at Thanksgiving is a highlight for them. Always wonder about people who don't like it or cannot handle it. It is such a healing and healthful herb. I usually lose a bunch of heads in March when whatever has not been used suddenly dies, almost over night. This year I think I will freeze a couple dozen heads for the March-June period. This year I took the last viable cloves, most of which were rock hard, and put them into vodka and refrigerated. Gotta say garlic vodka is definitely a unique experience in the raw, but it worked for cooking :sm09: :sm09:


I am one of those can't use garlic people. Just a little makes me very sick. I could never understand all the people claimed it was healing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I am one of those can't use garlic people. Just a little makes me very sick. I could never understand all the people claimed it was healing.


Garlic grows almost universally and is used medicinally as well as in cooking wherever it grows. It has over 2 dozen elements identified as healing. It is very antiseptic and antibiotic for example. Used it for ear infections in the kids when they were little and did so on myself when a tooth infection moved into the ear. Used it in the mouth for canker sores and put it on the soles of the feet of young children if they had respiratory illness. Just to name a very few of its healing effects. My first booklet on its use was back around 1970. It cited uses world wide for many problems. The Russians, for example, during the war would put pieces of garlic around the edge of lacerations to keep them from being infected. There were numerous studies, even back then, cited for its efficacy. Since then 100's or studies and articles have been written on its healing uses. As for food, I just love its odor and use it quite liberally when cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely scarf Julie!
> 
> Tricia, I don't miss the wheat fields of Misery! I remember working what seemed like around the clock for several days making sure we got it all in before either the rain or lighting started. But I do miss the scenery. Your fields look very nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you JanetLee! The improved garden sounds tremendous- I've never got into gear with garlic. One year I dehydrated loads of onions, but the whole house reeked, and I put my two kids off onion for life! It is such a useful way of storing them though. That and tomato leather- scrumptious!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the hay fields Tricia  Sorry you cannot have garlic. I cook with it all the time but have noticed some types are not as palatable as others.

Those colors are good for you Julie 

Good luck with the garden improvement JanetLee. I finally weeded my fallow tiny kitchen garden. The tile mortar was ready so the uprooted weeds never made it into the barrel. I need to brave the heat and move them else I will end up with a compost pile.

Tanya, I like flavored vodka but even though I like garlic I am thinking the combination might not be very good. I'll stick with my orange or raspberry vodkas, lol. Or the plain straight stuff that has no flavor. Since I am not sleepy maybe I should go mix up a cocktail to put me to sleep. Appletinis, yum. 

Not a stitch knitted today. Or since it is after midnight, I should say yesterday. I did get a lot more stash items put into the Ravelry stash. Wish I could make folders to organize the stash like I do with the plastic bins. DH is not feeling well so no tiling. We watched a movie instead. Not sure what tomorrow, er today, will bring.

See y'all later, 

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the hay fields Tricia  Sorry you cannot have garlic. I cook with it all the time but have noticed some types are not as palatable as others.
> 
> Those colors are good for you Julie
> 
> ...


Hope DH feels better soon, so the tiling can proceed. I particularly love garlic on top of my Focaccia bread- but I balked at paying for the rock salt that I used to use as well- about $6 for a tiny quantity. Plus I skoffed all the Parmesan I bought- so probably just PV Olive Oil- which reminds me I must go check it's progress!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely Hinterland and yourself Julie .
Hard work rewarded with some great land Tricia .Poor Freckles must be wondering why things have changed ,no wonder at the confusion.
I like garlic but use it infrequently.
Janet Lee ,I am sure the larger garden area will be useful and will look super .Is DH home for a while or has he retired ?
I seem to remember you saying he was in the military or was that someone else?
Hope your DH was only suffering for a short time Melanie .Annoying after you had plans to tile but best not to over tire him.
The sun is shining so going to get out before it hides .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is great to see your property, Tricia. Thank you for hosting. I am looking forward to it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, you look fabulous. The shawl is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely scarf Julie!
> 
> Tricia, I don't miss the wheat fields of Misery! I remember working what seemed like around the clock for several days making sure we got it all in before either the rain or lighting started. But I do miss the scenery. Your fields look very nice.
> 
> ...


That garden sounds as though it is going to be a real boon to you. Great :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely Hinterland and yourself Julie .
> Hard work rewarded with some great land Tricia .Poor Freckles must be wondering why things have changed ,no wonder at the confusion.
> I like garlic but use it infrequently.
> Janet Lee ,I am sure the larger garden area will be useful and will look super .Is DH home for a while or has he retired ?
> ...


Thank you for the compliments Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you look fabulous. The shawl is very pretty :sm24:


Thank you Norma! It does make a difference when I put my hair up- and with the two plaits I don't get headachey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So many different ways to garden. When I pull weeds I use them for mulch which adds fiber back to the soil. The only ones I try to remove are diseased leaves or poison ivy. As for garlic, I love the hotter ones and when buying at the garlic festival look for the hottest which always seems to be the German White hard neck variety. Altho, some of the others like Music seem to store a bit longer for fresh eating. Will say that is a massive festival with well over 100 garlic vendors (120 last year) plus all the garlic foods and music, games and all kinds of booths. Three main ways and 2 fields of garlic to sample. More garlic and garlic info than you ever imagined was available. And more and more organic growers each year to boot. The festival draws over 40,000 people in 2 days every year. Seriously competes with the Sheep and Wool Festival for variety and people attending.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, I always wondered about those giant rolls of hay. Do you just plop the whole roll in the field where the cows go, or do you unroll it in sections to feed them. Like the flakes of hay from the bales? 

Julie, that scarf is lovely and as stated before looks great on you. And thanks for hosting the previous 2 weeks. 

Mel, I do hope you can get to the tiling today and get it over with already. ???? I had a beer last night with dinner, no vodka for me although I do like a dirty martini but haven't had one in a couple years. 

Tanya, I have only ever saved ginger root by placing in alcohol and usually use rum. Will have to check out when the garlic fest is here in Stroudsburg. Hope I didn't miss it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, I always wondered about those giant rolls of hay. Do you just plop the whole roll in the field where the cows go, or do you unroll it in sections to feed them. Like the flakes of hay from the bales?
> 
> Julie, that scarf is lovely and as stated before looks great on you. And thanks for hosting the previous 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


I have used sherry, ala chinese cooking recommendation, for preserving ginger. it lasted forever. Great that you have a garlic festival locally. It seems like such festivals have sprung up in so many places. I remember the first one when realizing what a big crop garlic is in NYS. If you like garlic, it is a must go to. I so enjoy going to the one locally here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yep, it has definitely reached the harvest end of the garden season with all kinds of things coming in. l often joke about what to make with the obligatory onion and garlic for dinner. And giving some people a couple heads of garlic at Thanksgiving is a highlight for them. Always wonder about people who don't like it or cannot handle it. It is such a healing and healthful herb. I usually lose a bunch of heads in March when whatever has not been used suddenly dies, almost over night. This year I think I will freeze a couple dozen heads for the March-June period. This year I took the last viable cloves, most of which were rock hard, and put them into vodka and refrigerated. Gotta say garlic vodka is definitely a unique experience in the raw, but it worked for cooking :sm09: :sm09:


Both hubby and I love garlic! We we lived in Pennsylvania in the 90s it was not very far from his parents. One day his dad complained we were eating too much garlic! That was all he could smell around us. And then I made some bar-b-qued ribs (my way) with garlic and he fell in love with garlic again!

We eat a lot of both garlic and onions. Mother Nature's antibiotics! I do feel sorry for folks who cannot eat either one.

Never thought of garlic in vodka. Could give an interesting taste to cooking for sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That garden sounds as though it is going to be a real boon to you. Great :sm24:


Thanks! Hubby has gone to pick up the second load of bricks. The poor truck can only carry so much! It is interesting working around the edges of the current one to make sure we don't loose anything. It is a bit raised because it is on a bit of a slope.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is one of my current WIPs. Nothing fancy. Some superwash wool I dyed myself. I didn't know until afterwards that I should not put green and red together, that it would turn brown. Guess I was luckly this time! I have used two 50 grams skeins and have two left. It is a scarf for whomever! 

Thanks for looking!

JanetLee


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started Tricia... I love your property!! we did round bales too and our spike was on the front of the Heston! the Heston was large enough to not tip when being used... If one was not very tight I would get it for the garden!! lots of mulch for such sandy/clay soil was wonderful.. Your land is so pretty and I love the fields.. you live in a really nice part of the country.

Julie that looks great and so do you... I see you got your pictures all up and your walls seem to be a color that suits you very well..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Great pictures of your property, Tricia. My husband reminisces about his days of hauling hay on their family's 365 acres of hay. Let's say that it is not always fondly remembered. ???? Thanks for hosting this two weeks. 

Very nice job in the shawl, Julie. It looks so pretty on you and is perfect with your coloring. And, thank you for hosting the last two weeks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have used sherry, ala chinese cooking recommendation, for preserving ginger. it lasted forever. Great that you have a garlic festival locally. It seems like such festivals have sprung up in so many places. I remember the first one when realizing what a big crop garlic is in NYS. If you like garlic, it is a must go to. I so enjoy going to the one locally here.


I never thought of preserving ginger in sherry, that is a great idea because mine usually gets old and dried out.

I can remember driving through parts of central California and smelling the garlic, in Gilroy I think.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice scarf Jannet-Lee I have not done any dyeing yet but I do like your colors.. you did get lucky  I love raised beds.. I think my yard it on too much of a slope for them... and it is all cement because the lady who lived here was in a wheelchair.. it must of been a motorized one for her to manuver the slope.. LOL I have containers and need to at least fill up several of them with some soil and get them placed around the yard. That way they are ready for spring.. possibly grow some fall crops since we rarely freeze here.. 

Chris they use round feeders and just plop it in the feeder.. much faster than bucking several square bales in the feeder.. and much less bailing twin to mess with... 

With all this wind the allergy's have kicked back up  I was looking at air purifiers online this morning.. they are out of the question for this year which is almost over as far as allergy's go .. I was so excited to get blinds in my family room window so I could open it and not have the neighbors looking in and then I looked and all you can see are dandelions!!! since the neighbors yard is window level with my house all that pollen is blowing into my family room!!  He is old so I hate to say anything... but I do wish he would mow his yard.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

we eat garlic with everything... I have those pyrex custard bowl on the kitchen counter/breakfast bar because they stack so nice and I have fresh cracked pepper in one, hot pepper flakes in the other and the top one has my bulbs of garlic in it.. the pepper(s) stay fresh because they are staked on top of each other.. plus we fresh crack it a few times a week..  so much better than those grinders that I also have... you would be right in saying we like our food spicy!! One of these days we are going to make oil's and we have thought of doing vinegars too.. I have never even thought of Vodka! but it is probably because I have never cooked with it.. 

Melanie I hope your hubby feels better soon... I know you are itching to get your bathroom back!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my current WIPs. Nothing fancy. Some superwash wool I dyed myself. I didn't know until afterwards that I should not put green and red together, that it would turn brown. Guess I was luckly this time! I have used two 50 grams skeins and have two left. It is a scarf for whomever!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> JanetLee


That is a gorgeous colour! Serendipity? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my current WIPs. Nothing fancy. Some superwash wool I dyed myself. I didn't know until afterwards that I should not put green and red together, that it would turn brown. Guess I was luckly this time! I have used two 50 grams skeins and have two left. It is a scarf for whomever!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> JanetLee


It's looking great, JanetLee, and you did a wonderful job of dyeing the yarn. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Melanie I hope your hubby feels better soon... I know you are itching to get your bathroom back!!


Me, too, Melanie! :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Both hubby and I love garlic! We we lived in Pennsylvania in the 90s it was not very far from his parents. One day his dad complained we were eating too much garlic! That was all he could smell around us. And then I made some bar-b-qued ribs (my way) with garlic and he fell in love with garlic again!
> 
> We eat a lot of both garlic and onions. Mother Nature's antibiotics! I do feel sorry for folks who cannot eat either one.
> 
> Never thought of garlic in vodka. Could give an interesting taste to cooking for sure.


The Vodka didn't impart much flavor to the cooking, but tasting is in the raw was quite a jolt. Not sure I recommend it, but it was an easy way to enliven the dried cloves again and preserve them from further deterioration. It does tend to draw the flavors/oils from the garden which is why it is good for making tinctures. My neighbor is even worse with garlic than I am. Once brought her a 5# bag of garlic from the festival and thought she would plant some and eat the rest. It was completely eaten by her and her husband, another garlic lover, within the week.

One of my theories about garlic is that during the bubonic plague in Europe when people work amulets around their neck, it was a combo of garlic and sweet smelling herbs. The vapors of the garlic kept the air disinfected as it was breathed in while the other herbs kept the odor down. But since people weren't bathing much, not sure it really mattered (LOL).

Just for interest, here are 2 articles that list some historical and current medicinal uses of garlic. Make sure you read the 2nd page of the first article for contemporary medical information on it.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/265853.php

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=60


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I never thought of preserving ginger in sherry, that is a great idea because mine usually gets old and dried out.
> 
> I can remember driving through parts of central California and smelling the garlic, in Gilroy I think.


I have the same problem using my ginger before it dries out. The sherry was great because is didn't impact the flavor. Wish I could find some organic sherry.

My house now smells of garlic when you come in or the breeze moves thru. Good thing I really like it :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

janetlee--your scarf looks great. The simple stitch pattern works well to show off the yarn colors. excellent. thanx for showing us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some nice lace work displayed here on KP today:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416224-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416189-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416224-1.html
on ravelry the pattern is free for this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dancing-butterflies


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> we eat garlic with everything... I have those pyrex custard bowl on the kitchen counter/breakfast bar because they stack so nice and I have fresh cracked pepper in one, hot pepper flakes in the other and the top one has my bulbs of garlic in it.. the pepper(s) stay fresh because they are staked on top of each other.. plus we fresh crack it a few times a week..  so much better than those grinders that I also have... you would be right in saying we like our food spicy!! One of these days we are going to make oil's and we have thought of doing vinegars too.. I have never even thought of Vodka! but it is probably because I have never cooked with it..
> 
> Melanie I hope your hubby feels better soon... I know you are itching to get your bathroom back!!


I have a friend who used to do vinegars. I still have a bottle of tarragon vinegar she put up years ago. They are the easiest to do. The only oil I ever did was garlic--surprise, surprise. I put the garlic into olive oil and refrigerated for preservation. Then forgot about it. It sat in the refrig door forever and one day I opened it up and there was this garlic flavored oil ready for use. The garlic was totally broken down by then. It really was a very long time in that jar.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And want to tell you that the Shetland Lace project has used up the last bit of yarn and is short about 6 or 7 repeats. It will stretch out at least 36" square from what I can with it laying on the couch. So that will now be my WIP, and graw at me for some time till I can't stand it anymore. Either ICE will get some replenishment of I will frog all this week's work on the edging and either use a different yarn or a narrower edging or a combo of both solutions. I really like the size of the project so a narrower edging doesn't feel that good, but it would work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JanetLee, lovely color for your scarf.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished July's clue of 2016 BON, just in time for August's clue. Couldn't get it done earlier because of traveling.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks great Barbara 
Janet Lee your scarf is going well and how lucky the colour turned out alright .I remember getting a brown coloured sauce when making a base sauce for curry.
Frustrating needing more yarn Tanya and I do hope you track some down .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished July's clue of 2016 BON, just in time for August's clue. Couldn't get it done earlier because of traveling.


Nice work Barbara. Bet it feels good to settle back in with your knitting. Hope you are enjoying some of the cooling off weather as we are getting here in the NE.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, I always wondered about those giant rolls of hay. Do you just plop the whole roll in the field where the cows go, or do you unroll it in sections to feed them. Like the flakes of hay from the bales?
> 
> Julie, that scarf is lovely and as stated before looks great on you. And thanks for hosting the previous 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for getting us started Tricia... I love your property!! we did round bales too and our spike was on the front of the Heston! the Heston was large enough to not tip when being used... If one was not very tight I would get it for the garden!! lots of mulch for such sandy/clay soil was wonderful.. Your land is so pretty and I love the fields.. you live in a really nice part of the country.
> 
> Julie that looks great and so do you... I see you got your pictures all up and your walls seem to be a color that suits you very well..


Thank you Ronie! The wall is just the one 'feature' wall, most of the rest are a vague grey, which is a good foil without being overpowering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great pictures of your property, Tricia. My husband reminisces about his days of hauling hay on their family's 365 acres of hay. Let's say that it is not always fondly remembered. ???? Thanks for hosting this two weeks.
> 
> Very nice job in the shawl, Julie. It looks so pretty on you and is perfect with your coloring. And, thank you for hosting the last two weeks!


Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished July's clue of 2016 BON, just in time for August's clue. Couldn't get it done earlier because of traveling.


It looks great, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, I always wondered about those giant rolls of hay. Do you just plop the whole roll in the field where the cows go, or do you unroll it in sections to feed them. Like the flakes of hay from the bales?


Some people unroll it. I set the bale out, put a hay ring over it to keep the cows from wasting and scattering it. Otherwise they rub on it, butt with their head and may rip out a deep gouge full length of the bale. That gets trampled into the ground and not eaten. Where a bale may last 2 days, put a ring over it and it may last 5 days. I gave the girls a bale that was damaged the other day. Before I could get the ring over it one cow burrowed her head and shoulder in, pushed all the way to the other end and walked off without eating a bite. She acted so proud of herself.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Some people unroll it. I set the bale out, put a hay ring over it to keep the cows from wasting and scattering it. Otherwise they rub on it, remit with their head and may rip out a deep gouge full length of the bale. That gets trampled into the ground and not eaten. Where a bale may last 2 days, put a ring over it and it may last 5 days. I gave the girls a bale that was damaged the other day. Before I could get the ring over it one cow burrowed her head and shoulder in, pushed all the way to the other end and walked off without eating a bite. She acted so proud of herself.


What a cute story, Tricia. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a cute story, Tricia. :sm02: :sm02:


I could just picture her! (The cow!)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Barbara! :sm24:


Thank you, Pam, Ann, Tanya and Norma. It is nice to get back into the routine, Tanya. I keep forgetting about my other WIPs but am focusing on the dark blue sweater right now. I probably should save it for the car ride in August to San Francisco. The light in the car works quite well for that color.

My other WIPs are another summer sweater, from the car trip to Hilton Head, a shawl, a vest, my DIL's sweater for Xmas, and my GD's tunic for Christmas. There are probably more LOL.

You may remember my issue with not getting yarn that I ordered from Fiesta on 3/31. In May I cancelled the order and have yet to receive a refund. I called them the other day and told them if they can't send my money back, could I at least get the yarn? They said they had notice that their supply had shipped from Peru so maybe I'll get it? Crossing my fingers. But lesson learned, I won't order from them again.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Great pictures of your property, Tricia. My husband reminisces about his days of hauling hay on their family's 365 acres of hay. Let's say that it is not always fondly remembered. ???? Thanks for hosting this two weeks.
> 
> Very nice job in the shawl, Julie. It looks so pretty on you and is perfect with your coloring. And, thank you for hosting the last two weeks!


I remember putting up hay the old way too. Although called square, the bales were mostly rectangle, weighted 50 to 80 pounds [80 was the official weight, less gor those of us with old, worn out equipment) each and we hand loaded them on the truck, hauled them to the barn and hand unloaded and stacked them in the barn. They had to be stacked just right to not fall or leave holes to fall into when stacking the next layer on top. It took 3 of us. One unloaded the truck, the next drug the bales back to the staker. When we got to the rafters we were stacking in steps. The one unloading the truck would "buck"the bales up to the next person, that person bucked the bales up to the stacker who rolled them around between the rafters. Hot times. It was so nice when we enjoy got our first hay elevator! Feeding that hay was a chore too.
The hay hooks became an extention of your hands. If you were good you used a hook in each hand and could slip them out of the bale as you set the bale down. By the end of the season hooks, truck bed and and wooden floor was slick as ice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Some people unroll it. I set the bale out, put a hay ring over it to keep the cows from wasting and scattering it. Otherwise they rub on it, remit with their head and may rip out a deep gouge full length of the bale. That gets trampled into the ground and not eaten. Where a bale may last 2 days, put a ring over it and it may last 5 days. I gave the girls a bale that was damaged the other day. Before I could get the ring over it one cow burrowed her head and shoulder in, pushed all the way to the other end and walked off without eating a bite. She acted so proud of herself.


A cow with a sense of humor!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Looks great Barbara
> Janet Lee your scarf is going well and how lucky the colour turned out alright .I remember getting a brown coloured sauce when making a base sauce for curry.
> Frustrating needing more yarn Tanya and I do hope you track some down .


I have looked everywhere for this yarn and it is not to be had. Will just need to wait to see if ICE gets anymore in. It could take several months.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Some nice lace work displayed here on KP today:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416224-1.html
> 
> ...


Even the haircut and glasses are similar. I have seen twins that don't look so much alike.
That is a pretty shawl.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Working more on the little baby doll and continuing with the Estonian design...thanks for the great start to the partying check in when I can


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern, Tamarque, Annweb, and Miss Pam,

Thank you! I did get lucky. I was going for fall colors.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Barbara. I couldn't get mine done either for the same reason, and hope to finish it thus evening.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Finished July's clue of 2016 BON, just in time for August's clue. Couldn't get it done earlier because of traveling.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

oops, double post :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I remember putting up hay the old way too. Although called square, the bales were mostly rectangle, weighted 50 to 80 pounds [80 was the official weight, less gor those of us with old, worn out equipment) each and we hand loaded them on the truck, hauled them to the barn and hand unloaded and stacked them in the barn. They had to be stacked just right to not fall or leave holes to fall into when stacking the next layer on top. It took 3 of us. One unloaded the truck, the next drug the bales back to the staker. When we got to the rafters we were stacking in steps. The one unloading the truck would "buck"the bales up to the next person, that person bucked the bales up to the stacker who rolled them around between the rafters. Hot times. It was so nice when we enjoy got our first hay elevator! Feeding that hay was a chore too.
> The hay hooks became an extention of your hands. If you were good you used a hook in each hand and could slip them out of the bale as you set the bale down. By the end of the season hooks, truck bed and and wooden floor was slick as ice.


I do remember "bucking" bales! You definitely needed a strong back and sturdy gloves! Not sure I would want to do it again, or even could! Those were some heavy bales and I am no longer a teenager!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, thanks for getting us started for these two weeks and for sharing the pictures of the hay and your property. I love to see those round bales of hay in the fields, but it sure must be a lot of work getting it all in and then getting it back out to the cows!

Julie, your scarf turned out wonderful and the colors look great on you. They do match the flowers in the dress( blouse) you have on 

Janet Lee, sounds like your garden restoration will be great. The cinder blocks are an interesting way of doing the raised beds and they will certainly last much longer than wood.

Melanie, sorry to here your dh isn't feeling well. Wishes for a quick recovery for him. I don't think I would like garlic vodka either, though I don't mind either one separately!
Pg. 3


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Working more on the little baby doll and continuing with the Estonian design...thanks for the great start to the partying check in when I can


Great to hear from you whenever you can and see your projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia, thanks for getting us started for these two weeks and for sharing the pictures of the hay and your property. I love to see those round bales of hay in the fields, but it sure must be a lot of work getting it all in and then getting it back out to the cows!
> 
> Julie, your scarf turned out wonderful and the colors look great on you. They do match the flowers in the dress( blouse) you have on
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Caryn- I was hoping the dress would work with those colours when I chose them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Some people unroll it. I set the bale out, put a hay ring over it to keep the cows from wasting and scattering it. Otherwise they rub on it, butt with their head and may rip out a deep gouge full length of the bale. That gets trampled into the ground and not eaten. Where a bale may last 2 days, put a ring over it and it may last 5 days. I gave the girls a bale that was damaged the other day. Before I could get the ring over it one cow burrowed her head and shoulder in, pushed all the way to the other end and walked off without eating a bite. She acted so proud of herself.


Oh my! That cow is too funny. Were you able to get the ring over most of the hay? Do you name your cows?


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Great idea! I have several, and I mean several WIPS as you well know! So I will plan to really finish a shawl!will learn how to post a pic of it when done! Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Oh my! That cow is too funny. Were you able to get the ring over most of the hay? Do you name your cows?


Yes and yes. Most of them. The ones I keep are named but I rarely name the calves. A few are April, Dot, Shadow, Blondie, Funny Face, Splatter. Shadow is blond with black tint and the prettiest eye shadow/liner, I almost named her Smoke. Blondie, her 1/2 sister is blond. Dot has a white dot on her forehead, Funny Face and Splatter (mother daughter) look like I threw a bucket of white paint on their face. 1 black and 1 red. April is the oldest in the herd Splatter the youngest besides the calves. Then there is Spring and Ember. I am forgetting a couple. . Hmmmmm..

All my neighbors call their cows using the truck horn. I use a whistle to be different. Besides no horn on the tractor. I had 2 different pitches 1 for the cows and 1 for the dogs. The cows answer to both, my voice, and I think my scent or when they see me. If I am outside the cows "talk" to me. If a neighbor comes over and we are talking it will not be long until the cows come up and take over the conversation. At least one cow does not have to stop to breathe. She moos while inhaling and exhaling - loud!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We're 'officially' moved in. Dad didn't feel like collecting the wire rack we had in the old kitchen...and I didn't feel like supporting the idea of keeping it. We can always purchase another wire rack...recovery nap this morning-afternoon was delightful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Barbara. I couldn't get mine done either for the same reason, and hope to finish it thus evening.
> 
> Sue


Saw your progress on Ravelry. Looks great!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, I am totally enjoying the funny cow stories. They are delightful. Many years ago the ex and I had owned a cabin in the woods in northern PA. There were a few farms up that way that we would drive past. And on the farm close to us the cows would go out to pasture across the street from the barn some days. I suppose they would open the gate and the cows would know to come back. Well these cows would stop and look both ways before crossing the street. It's not like there is any traffic there, but animals are so smart. I cried when I saw on the news one year that his barn burned and I believe he may have lost all his cows.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> We're 'officially' moved in. Dad didn't feel like collecting the wire rack we had in the old kitchen...and I didn't feel like supporting the idea of keeping it. We can always purchase another wire rack...recovery nap this morning-afternoon was delightful!


It must be a relief to have the move behind you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--great cow stories. Those cows really have your number. 

Chris--that was a terrible story about those cows being lost to a fire. It breaks my heart and I am not even there.

Sue--good to see you getting back to your knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

karen--enjoy the new place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We're 'officially' moved in. Dad didn't feel like collecting the wire rack we had in the old kitchen...and I didn't feel like supporting the idea of keeping it. We can always purchase another wire rack...recovery nap this morning-afternoon was delightful!


That is good to hear.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice BON Barbara. 

Cows are such fun creatures. And each has its own personality. Many of my neighbors had cows when I was growing up so I did get up close and personal. We would hang with them often, at least until the bull had enough of us, lol. Even assisted in a calving once - skinny arms needed to reach in and help re-position the front legs.

Tricia, your story about the cow putting its head in the hay made me chuckle and made me think of my cats who bug me until I put food in their bowls but don't even bother to even sniff the kibbles let alone eat them. Once the bowls have been resupplied they wander off and I am no longer the most interesting object in the house, lol.

Glad you are settled in Karen. Enjoy the nap 

I actually got a few rows done on A Song in the Air today. I am about two thirds through clue 2. Clue 3 came out last Friday so I am still behind. And next Friday I will be speed knitting as I was volunteered to join a team in Elizabeth's Doghouse Olympic Games. We are doing a knitting relay so I hope I will be in position one or two. It should be fun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Some people unroll it. I set the bale out, put a hay ring over it to keep the cows from wasting and scattering it. Otherwise they rub on it, butt with their head and may rip out a deep gouge full length of the bale. That gets trampled into the ground and not eaten. Where a bale may last 2 days, put a ring over it and it may last 5 days. I gave the girls a bale that was damaged the other day. Before I could get the ring over it one cow burrowed her head and shoulder in, pushed all the way to the other end and walked off without eating a bite. She acted so proud of herself.


Here's a funny story for you.... The owner of the ranch had just bought a brand new truck!!! a good $30 to $40,000 dollar truck and Joe was using his brother's truck for some reason.. but his truck probably broke down or something... anyway a bull was being frisky and got his head stuck in the 'hay ring' we called them round feeders.. and lifted his head up and up came the feeder with it... the boss ran to his truck and Joe ran to his brothers truck but not in time!!! that bull took off and rammed right into the side.. I have to say thinking back it doesn't sound so funny but watching the whole thing unfold you could do nothing but laugh about it.. and Joe's brother got a new door and paint job for his truck.. LOL

I agree those round bales sure do feed for a lot longer... a guy/gale could actually get a town day in.. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I do remember "bucking" bales! You definitely needed a strong back and sturdy gloves! Not sure I would want to do it again, or even could! Those were some heavy bales and I am no longer a teenager!


But I do remember running behind the flat bed when we lost a few and being able to actually pick them up and toss them back onto the truck... that was a great feeling because it meant I was getting stronger... hubby later told me they were 50lb bales but I still felt very proud of myself... I was also able to get the cows in when the others were having a hard time... One time the boss asked Joe what was I doing... and Joe said watch.. I just talked to them and told then they had to mind me.. and they followed me back through the fence.. :sm01: I guess they liked me.. LOL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, your scarf is looking super and I love the color the yarn turned out. 

Barbara, great job on the July clue. It is nice to have the whole month to do it! 

Tricia, those cows do have funny personalities. We had sheep many years ago and they too each had there own little personality. Love your names for your girls!
We only grew and harvested hay for 2 seasons and then gave up and bought what we needed. It was just too much work and we didn't have the right equipment. All I remember is how much I itched after a day of stacking bales!

Karen, glad to hear you are now officially moved in. Now you can just settle in to being in your new space. Btw, do you still need fiber for your spindle? I do have some that I would be happy to share. Just pm me with your address if you want it and I'll send it along. 

Tanya, I sure hope you can get that yarn so the shawl can be finished! I can feel your frustration! 

I am making some progress with my Winter Wonderland scarf. I have about 10 more inches of the body to do before grafting on the first edge.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara you BON is great.. I should really do June and July but it looks like I'll be doing August along with them too.. 

Karen I am glad you are finally moved.. I have been wanting a pot rack for a long time now.... they are not that inexpensive.. at least the one I want.. LOL

I have gotten to the edging of my Shetland Lace sample.. I really miss judged my yarn.. I knew that math was not my strong suit but I had gauged that I would need 50g for the whole thing.. well that won't happen.. LOL I have run out of yarn (nearly) and my calculations call for another repeat of my border.. I am just going onto my edging with another color I wanted to use .. I just thought I would have more of my other yarn left.. it will work out fine.. it my not be as big as I wanted but it will be fine for the table I am making it for.. 

Tricia I can see you have a special bond with your cows too... they are amazing animals.. on the ranch we worked they only sent to market the crazy ones.. mostly they just continued to reproduce and sell the heifers or steers...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my July BON. Glad to get it down, so at least I am not behind on this. Now to see what other WIZp to work on. We leave for the beach on 13th and hope I can finish something else before then.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> We're 'officially' moved in. Dad didn't feel like collecting the wire rack we had in the old kitchen...and I didn't feel like supporting the idea of keeping it. We can always purchase another wire rack...recovery nap this morning-afternoon was delightful!


Great to be moved and settled. I hate the thought of moving after living here over 50 years. My folks saved everything.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, I am totally enjoying the funny cow stories. They are delightful. Many years ago the ex and I had owned a cabin in the woods in northern PA. There were a few farms up that way that we would drive past. And on the farm close to us the cows would go out to pasture across the street from the barn some days. I suppose they would open the gate and the cows would know to come back. Well these cows would stop and look both ways before crossing the street. It's not like there is any traffic there, but animals are so smart. I cried when I saw on the news one year that his barn burned and I believe he may have lost all his cows.


How sad but yes the animals learn to adapt to their environment. You should hear my lab and rottie sing with the coyotes. Very good harmony and great yodeling.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Here's a funny story for you.... The owner of the ranch had just bought a brand new truck!!! a good $30 to $40,000 dollar truck and Joe was using his brother's truck for some reason.. but his truck probably broke down or something... anyway a bull was being frisky and got his head stuck in the 'hay ring' we called them round feeders.. and lifted his head up and up came the feeder with it... the boss ran to his truck and Joe ran to his brothers truck but not in time!!! that bull took off and rammed right into the side.. I have to say thinking back it doesn't sound so funny but watching the whole thing unfold you could do nothing but laugh about it.. and Joe's brother got a new door and paint job for his truck.. LOL
> 
> I agree those round bales sure do feed for a lot longer... a guy/gale could actually get a town day in.. :sm02:


Funny. I can just see that. Another one. I have used electric fence for years to help expand the pasture. The cows knew when was working and when it was not. If they caught it not working they would wander through and tie it into knots I couldn't undo. If the bull wanted out he would put his head under one of the calves and throw it through the fence. He wasn't going to get shocked.

Did you know a cow can tell if an electric fence is working without touching it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my July BON. Glad to get it down, so at least I am not behind on this. Now to see what other WIZp to work on. We leave for the beach on 13th and hope I can finish something else before then.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue! :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I agree those round bales sure do feed for a lot longer... a guy/gale could actually get a town day in.. :sm02:


Well a couple of hours, maybe, and part of that is getting feed, mineral and salt.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Barbara you BON is great.. I should really do June and July but it looks like I'll be doing August along with them too..
> 
> Karen I am glad you are finally moved.. I have been wanting a pot rack for a long time now.... they are not that inexpensive.. at least the one I want.. LOL
> 
> ...


I sell the mean ones and the aggressive ones, all the calves unless I see a good one or a nice heifer with good bloodlines. I have had a few that were touchy to be around. One cow was aggressive after having her calf. A few days later there was a new calf, I was talking to it and checking to see if it was male or female and trying to figure out who the mother was. This cow come up to me and fussed so I smacked her, told her to go on it wasn't hers. She pushed my shoulder, took the calf over to its mother, called her own and walked off across the field. So protecting a new mother and the herd from that crazy person trying to claim their new member.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a lovely start, Tricia. Love the pics of the hay.

Oh, Julie, you are gorgeous. Love your Hinterland with those lovely colors.

Lovely pattern and yarn, JanetLee. Great dying. 

Your BON looks great, Barbara. Yours does also, Sue.

Love all the cow stories.

Glad you are all moved in, Karen. No more running back and forth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely start, Tricia. Love the pics of the hay.
> 
> Oh, Julie, you are gorgeous. Love your Hinterland with those lovely colors.
> 
> ...


Very kind of you to say so, Bev! Thanks.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love all the cow stories.
> 
> Glad you are all moved in, Karen. No more running back and forth.


Until Dad gets the Indianapolis Star to change to our current location. Otherwise there are WILD Cosmos blooms I have to photograph (and grab a few more spent blooms).

I didn't have scissors the last grab...but Mom didn't object to my grabbing the bloom.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad you are enjoying the cow stories. You can see a lot of human traits in them and each one has her own characteristics, traits, habits and personality.

I remember one time the cows did not want to come in when they were supposed to. We would hunt for them all over the pasture and we had to find them. Dad put a bell on one so we could hear them. Within just a few days she learned how to keept he bell quiet - until she was in the barn. Then it became the noiset thing, we couldn't hear one another. We finally took the bell off. I would like to know how she kept that bell silent while eating grass 

Stay tuned, there are other things in the future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Glad you are enjoying the cow stories. You can see a lot of human traits in them and each one has her own characteristics, traits, habits and personality.
> 
> I remember one time the cows did not want to come in when they were supposed to. We would hunt for them all over the pasture and we had to find them. Dad put a bell on one so we could hear them. Within just a few days she learned how to keept he bell quiet - until she was in the barn. Then it became the noiset thing, we couldn't hear one another. We finally took the bell off. I would like to know how she kept that bell silent while eating grass
> 
> Stay tuned, there are other things in the future.


These are great stories Tricia- so glad there will be more.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, your cows must be full of personality and well loved. :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> We're 'officially' moved in. Dad didn't feel like collecting the wire rack we had in the old kitchen...and I didn't feel like supporting the idea of keeping it. We can always purchase another wire rack...recovery nap this morning-afternoon was delightful!


You deserved a nap. I hope you settle quickly :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, more great stories :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Bon looks great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--more wonderful cow stories. Mammals are all so similar in how they respond to the world around them and how they take care of their young. Great to see how the cows do it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, these are very interesting cow stories. Never thought before about cows having much personality.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I love the bossy mom story... I was surprised to know that they take turns watching each others babies... It was fun to see them all under a tree while the other moms went out to eat... 

Well I should say I am well rested!!! I slept for 12 hours on Saturday night.. what a waste of a weekend night.. LOL and then I took a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon... all because I took a allergy pill that is called "all day allergy"... Not!! on the back it said it could cause drowsiness... how is that a day time pill??? and because I am so sensitive to medications it knocked me out for a whole day  I will be passing that bottle on to someone who can handle these things... 

I am going to be working on my edge and hope to get it done soon... I have put markers every 25 stitches and have kept the corner stitch markers so I can keep count easier.. I feel like I am treading water until I successfully get the first corner turned!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my July BON. Glad to get it down, so at least I am not behind on this. Now to see what other WIZp to work on. We leave for the beach on 13th and hope I can finish something else before then.
> 
> Sue


this looks great Sue... I see where August is out too... I really need to get on the ball with this.. I hate falling behind..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I love the bossy mom story... I was surprised to know that they take turns watching each others babies... It was fun to see them all under a tree while the other moms went out to eat...
> 
> Well I should say I am well rested!!! I slept for 12 hours on Saturday night.. what a waste of a weekend night.. LOL and then I took a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon... all because I took a allergy pill that is called "all day allergy"... Not!! on the back it said it could cause drowsiness... how is that a day time pill??? and because I am so sensitive to medications it knocked me out for a whole day  I will be passing that bottle on to someone who can handle these things...
> 
> I am going to be working on my edge and hope to get it done soon... I have put markers every 25 stitches and have kept the corner stitch markers so I can keep count easier.. I feel like I am treading water until I successfully get the first corner turned!!


I think you said you were using the wider edging pattern DeEtta provided. I can say that it took a bit of getting used to it and then the pattern became very easy to memorize and knit. However, that became a problem as it was mesmerizing and I kept making mistakes and tinking/frogging. It is a very logical stitch pattern once you get into it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, if we learn nothing else this LP it will be how intelligent cows are and the level of their social organization, which is highly cooperative, if not a bit manipulative (lol).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, sometimes the body just needs the rest  Good luck with the edging.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

p.1 Thanks for getting us started, Tricia! I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I love the bossy mom story... I was surprised to know that they take turns watching each others babies... It was fun to see them all under a tree while the other moms went out to eat...
> 
> Well I should say I am well rested!!! I slept for 12 hours on Saturday night.. what a waste of a weekend night.. LOL and then I took a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon... all because I took a allergy pill that is called "all day allergy"... Not!! on the back it said it could cause drowsiness... how is that a day time pill??? and because I am so sensitive to medications it knocked me out for a whole day  I will be passing that bottle on to someone who can handle these things...
> 
> I am going to be working on my edge and hope to get it done soon... I have put markers every 25 stitches and have kept the corner stitch markers so I can keep count easier.. I feel like I am treading water until I successfully get the first corner turned!!


Ronie -- I too have problems with medications and don't tolerate much of anything. Until recently, if I used any of the allergy meds, I only took half a dose because I'd fall asleep. Now with the 24 hour capsules which seem to be about all that is available, I've had some success taking them just before bed. Then the drowsiness helps me sleep and the meds last through most of the next day. You might want to give it a try -- a bad solution, but at least an option. This has been the worst summer since I moved here. After 17 years, I hadn't expected such problems, but our weather changes have also had an effect on what grows and when. This year the combo has almost done me in. Looking forward to cooler temps in the hopes that it means fall is coming and we are on the end of the growing cycle. Not so far at least. Been well over 100-degrees F every day now for a couple of weeks. Have to get out early and do my outside work and plan on being in the house before noon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, goodness, DeEtta--the temps here have dropped almost 20*F. @ days of heavy raining and the nights have been almost cold. Yesterday put on sweat pants, if you would believe. Hope you get some of this cooler weather, soon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Well, if we learn nothing else this LP it will be how intelligent cows are and the level of their social organization, which is highly cooperative, if not a bit manipulative (lol).


They (the cows) even assign a baby sitter. He or she is usually an older calf who watches the babies. They follow and stay with this sitter while the mother goes out to graze, Wade the pond or socialize in the shade. The babies sleep, play games and eat grass. Their favorite game seems to be a version of King on the Mountain or tag. By staying together they are safer then if one wanders off alone. There are sightings of Bob cat, panther, and other wild life that have been brought here to control the deer, rabbits, and other animals. Small calves are also prey to coyotes that are too cowardly to tackle a larger animal.

If threatened cows will put the calves behind them or in the middle of a circle while the adults stand facing the danger and charge at it. When there are baby calves around it is not safe to walk among them with the family pet. The last thing you need is a dog running behind you so you are between it and a charging, protective mother cow.

One thing we are seeing is that coyotes are breeding with stray dogs and becoming more aggressive so instead of running they are more likely to attack and get closer to populated areas.

I always thought of armadillo as a desert animal but they migrated and are very distructive. Digging holes everywhere. They jump and sure wreck a grill and radiator.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fascinating Tricia. I know from studying sheep remedy, how the sheep will gather into a huddle for protection. The cows truly have a pretty sophisticated practice. Your stories make me appreciate them even more.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tricia -- since I moved to cow country some 17 years ago now, my eyes have been OPENED. As a city girl, I knew next to nothing (some would believe that is still true.....), but it certainly has been a learning experience. Last week, I got caught in a "cow commute" or at least that is what I call it when the ranchers are moving herds on the roads. They move the herds from pasture to pasture sometimes as much as 40-50 mi apart -- so sometimes it takes several days. In any case, when I lived in the Midwest and East we had "snow commutes" to justify people being late for work on bad weather days -- so out here, I call the same type of interruption to travel a "cow commute". Last week, not only were they moving about 500 head of cow/calf pairs, but there was a loaded logging truck in front of me to. To be honest, I enjoy it, just don't allow myself to get excited about being interrupted and take the chance to really look the animals over up close and very personal. I always feel bad for the bulls when they move them because they get foot sore. Sometimes the guys just can't make it and they end up trailering them to reach pasture. 

In any case, I've been enjoying your comments == so keep them coming, please.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Fascinating Tricia. I know from studying sheep remedy, how the sheep will gather into a huddle for protection. The cows truly have a pretty sophisticated practice. Your stories make me appreciate them even more.


It was amazing when we milked how accurate they could tell time, know the rotation they were to come in to be milked, know which stall they were to stand in. No daylight savings time for them and they would start gathering within 1/2 hour of milking time. There was no skipping just because you didn't feel good. Not good to be late getting home from errands or appointments. You were expected same time twice a day, rain, shine, snow or sleet. Every day. They could make you regret being late, and don't stand in the door between them and the feed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tricia- I thought you might be interested to know a little of the background of the Welsh Corgi- ( my Ringo is a Cardigan Corgi, the one that remained a working dog longest- the Pembrokes were made show dogs sooner because of the Royal family's liking for them) 
Back in the 1500's there were still a few wolves in the Welsh hills, the farmers trusted the Corgi to go to pasture with the cows, after morning milking, and to return with them for the afternoon milking, it is very common to see a corgi vigilant down on the ground just making sure there is no unexpected movement betraying the presence of a predator. Ringo knows the instant the two straying pitbull/mastiff cross puppies who are roaming our area, come near our driveway, and whenever a cat comes close. I have the bedroom curtain open a bit so he can alert when people or cars approach. When it is definitely for us, he always comes to check that I have realised it is for us. There are five houses sharing the driveway.

It always used to amuse me watching the lambs playing tag, and mounting each other in a sort of dominance game. By the time Mum had graduated to cattle I was mostly too busy with High School studies to spend much time observing them. When I needed time out I disappeared down to the little Lake Rotokawa and the Lake paddock and hid in the rushes to watch and listen to the various birds including the stilts that migrated back and forth to Siberia. That and watching the skies- clouds are fascinating, but I could also see the Geyser _Pohutu_ when she erupted into the wonderful plume from time to time, sadly much curtailed now- too many drawing off the heated underground water in private pools. The earth's crust is very thin on the Volcanic Plateau.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Tricia -- since I moved to cow country some 17 years ago now, my eyes have been OPENED. As a city girl, I knew next to nothing (some would believe that is still true.....), but it certainly has been a learning experience. Last week, I got caught in a "cow commute" or at least that is what I call it when the ranchers are moving herds on the roads. They move the herds from pasture to pasture sometimes as much as 40-50 mi apart -- so sometimes it takes several days. In any case, when I lived in the Midwest and East we had "snow commutes" to justify people being late for work on bad weather days -- so out here, I call the same type of interruption to travel a "cow commute". Last week, not only were they moving about 500 head of cow/calf pairs, but there was a loaded logging truck in front of me to. To be honest, I enjoy it, just don't allow myself to get excited about being interrupted and take the chance to really look the animals over up close and very personal. I always feel bad for the bulls when they move them because they get foot sore. Sometimes the guys just can't make it and they end up trailering them to reach pasture.
> 
> In any case, I've been enjoying your comments == so keep them coming, please.


In some areas the bulls are not allowed to free range. They are more apt to charge anything on foot in their territory . They are kept in a pen and the cows brought to them. Some pen their bulls and only let them run with the cows to control calving dates. Be it for weather or better prices at market or to have all market calves ready at the same time. It is harder on calves and mothers in winter and loss is higher unless you have buildings to house them. Some breeds of bulls protect their territory. The jokes about trespassing and crossing the pasture in seconds are true and the reason that laws in places require the bull be confined. If a person trespasses and is hurt by the bull, the owner is responsible. No matter the no trespassing signs, no matter if this person teased the bull. It makes it scary that the person suing you may have entered the bull's territory on purpose with mischief in mind. But these laws vary from area to area and milk breeds are worse, meaner. Just don't turn your back on any of them. In this area cattle are usually not moved more than a mile by road. Any further they are trucked.

I don't keep a bull any more. My neighbor lets me use his and we have a gate in a shared fence to make it easier. Mostly his bulls have been gentle and easy going in nature. It is nice to not keep one eye on the bull while putting out hay. Off season the bull is penned at his dad's.

I stay close to the tractor when the herd comes to see what I am doing. They can hurt you just playing. When they are playing they can jump and kick 6 to 10 feet high.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It was amazing when we milked how accurate they could tell time, know the rotation they were to come in to be milked, know which stall they were to stand in. No daylight savings time for them and they would start gathering within 1/2 hour of milking time. There was no skipping just because you didn't feel good. Not good to be late getting home from errands or appointments. You were expected same time twice a day, rain, shine, snow or sleet. Every day. They could make you regret being late, and don't stand in the door between them and the feed!


Having nursed 2 children, I have much sympathy for a cow needing milking relief. Engorgement that could happen was no fun. I always think how arrogant humans are to think they are the only beings with intelligence.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tricia- I thought you might be interested to know a little of the background of the Welsh Corgi- ( my Ringo is a Cardigan Corgi, the one that remained a working dog longest- the Pembrokes were made show dogs sooner because of the Royal family's liking for them)
> Back in the 1500's there were still a few wolves in the Welsh hills, the farmers trusted the Corgi to go to pasture with the cows, after morning milking, and to return with them for the afternoon milking, it is very common to see a corgi vigilant down on the ground just making sure there is no unexpected movement betraying the presence of a predator. Ringo knows the instant the two straying pitbull/mastiff cross puppies who are roaming our area, come near our driveway, and whenever a cat comes close. I have the bedroom curtain open a bit so he can alert when people or cars approach. When it is definitely for us, he always comes to check that I have realised it is for us. There are five houses sharing the driveway.
> 
> It always used to amuse me watching the lambs playing tag, and mounting each other in a sort of dominance game. By the time Mum had graduated to cattle I was mostly too busy with High School studies to spend much time observing them. When I needed time out I disappeared down to the little Lake Rotokawa and the Lake paddock and hid in the rushes to watch and listen to the various birds including the stilts that migrated back and forth to Siberia. That and watching the skies- clouds are fascinating, but I could also see the Geyser _Pohutu_ when she erupted into the wonderful plume from time to time, sadly much curtailed now- too many drawing off the heated underground water in private pools. The earth's crust is very thin on the Volcanic Plateau.


Since learning about them I have wanted a Corgi. A good cattle dog is a great help, they herd the cows, separate one out if needed and even protect you from charging animals. Blue healers, Australian shepherds, and others well trained or with natural instincts really help. I had an Australian Shepherd I could send after the cows but needed visual contact. They help keep a herd together when moving them. Otherwise cows will wander off, turn back or scatter all over. Looking for that blade of grass they heard pop up before another cow gets it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful tales of the cows Tricia .Corgis are cattle dogs that is what the word means .Cows have lovely eyes .
Good news re the knitting Melanie .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Wonderful tales of the cows Tricia .Corgis are cattle dogs that is what the word means .Cows have lovely eyes .
> Good news re the knitting Melanie .


Now-a-days they should also have the instinct for sheep- the Welsh farmers deliberately bred them with the little Sheltie back at the beginning of the 1900's- this is how come they turn up fluffy quite often.

Cows have such gentle eyes if good natured, but as Tricia is saying there are real limits.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> on ravelry the pattern is free for this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dancing-butterflies


Over 10 pages! Now I know the culprit who gave me a sleep-attack last night.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, we have shared a lot on cows but I do have some other information. I could go on forever about cows but they have been my life. Both milk cows and beef. I will probably share more, your comments will trigger memories and incidents.

A quick story. When we milked, we would take the baby from the mother within hours of birth. Hand feed the calf and milk the cow. Break them to lead, stake them to grassy areas. One day we (my younger brother and I were going to relocate a couple of calves. Naturally we caught the bigger one first so I told brother to stand and hold it while I tried to catch the smaller one. The bigger one was not the best to lead. Not sure what happened except this calf started running, dragging my brother behind. If you ever with westerns and see a person roped and pulled behind a horse or a cow roped that pulls the roper, these things do happen in real life. Next time I tied that calf to a post while catching the other, smaller one for brother to lead. That calf would lead perfectly then act spooked and hit the end of the rope at a full-out run. 

Another story? We were just starting, had one milk cow that dad went to the pasture to get. Snapped a lead rope on her and started home. Walking down the trail a snake crossed between him and the cow. She would not pass the snake and was pulling him towards it. No time to tell if it was poisonous or not. The trail was worn deep so stepping around the snake was not an option.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been at the State Fair here in Indianapolis...give me a horse any day! These cows/steers will calmly step back or whatever and make sure your foot is well flattened (or try). They don't care that your foot is under theirs!!! I do have sympathy for the person with sandals or flip-flops...don't wear them if you're going to a 4-H exhibit! Probably one reason I have fun with my right foot swelling out of control. If I didn't have my compression toe-unit/leggings I'd be having fun walking/moving around.

I prefer the animals without horns...except around my meal time. Either is tasty with the correct amount of herbs, salt, garlic, onion, pepper. SLOBBER! Otherwise I like the animal fur/fiber to knit/crochet/tat/cross-stitch. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Over 10 pages! Now I know the culprit who gave me a sleep-attack last night.


But you had fun reading it all, so no apologies. It is a great pattern and generous designer to make it free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Since learning about them I have wanted a Corgi. A good cattle dog is a great help, they herd the cows, separate one out if needed and even protect you from charging animals. Blue healers, Australian shepherds, and others well trained or with natural instincts really help. I had an Australian Shepherd I could send after the cows but needed visual contact. They help keep a herd together when moving them. Otherwise cows will wander off, turn back or scatter all over. Looking for that blade of grass they heard pop up before another cow gets it.


I forget whether I have mentioned here, but one of Ringo's litter sisters, Lucy by name, having proven not good at whelp now lives with a Gay couple, one of whom is epileptic- Lucy is doing a good job of warning them when a seizure is imminent.

Here and in Britain Corgis are running a real risk of becoming extinct, there are so few of them.

I love the image of your last sentence, Tricia!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on my BON, Melanie, Caryn, Ronie and Bev.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures. No body in the pond. Ignore the background behind the tractor but you can see a corner of the kennel and the grass out of control.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--do you store the hay outdoors? Does it get moldy?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Love your stories Tricia.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I've been at the State Fair here in Indianapolis...give me a horse any day! These cows/steers will calmly step back or whatever and make sure your foot is well flattened (or try). They don't care that your foot is under theirs!!! I do have sympathy for the person with sandals or flip-flops...don't wear them if you're going to a 4-H exhibit! Probably one reason I have fun with my right foot swelling out of control. If I didn't have my compression toe-unit/leggings I'd be having fun walking/moving around.
> 
> I prefer the animals without horns...except around my meal time. Either is tasty with the correct amount of herbs, salt, garlic, onion, pepper. SLOBBER! Otherwise I like the animal fur/fiber to knit/crochet/tat/cross-stitch. :sm24:


Karen, horses will step on your feet too. Theses animals are not looking down at our feet to make sure they don't step on them. They all have hard hooves so they don't probably worry about stepping on each other's feet either. But then they are big and their bodies probably prevent them from getting too close to one another's feet. It is important for humans to always beware of what the animals they are around are doing. Sometimes we have to step gingerly away and even dodge a kick that was meant for the giant horse fly trying to take a bite out of their behind. LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, horses will step on your feet too. Theses animals are not looking down at our feet to make sure they don't step on them. They all have hard hooves so they don't probably worry about stepping on each other's feet either. But then they are big and their bodies probably prevent them from getting too close to one another's feet. It is important for humans to always beware of what the animals they are around are doing. Sometimes we have to step gingerly away and even dodge a kick that was meant for the giant horse fly trying to take a bite out of their behind. LOL


True. But a horse will often do its best to NOT step on an unknown object (even while running) unless they're defending themselves/herd. It seems that cattle don't care who gets hit with tail/hoof/head. Same with goats/sheep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, horses will step on your feet too. Theses animals are not looking down at our feet to make sure they don't step on them. They all have hard hooves so they don't probably worry about stepping on each other's feet either. But then they are big and their bodies probably prevent them from getting too close to one another's feet. It is important for humans to always beware of what the animals they are around are doing. Sometimes we have to step gingerly away and even dodge a kick that was meant for the giant horse fly trying to take a bite out of their behind. LOL


That is only too true Chris- speaking from experience- it is why one should never wear just gumboots in the stable, or any where else near a horse!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Love your stories Tricia.


Me, too, Tricia! Keep them coming. They are so interesting. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--do you store the hay outdoors? Does it get moldy?


As the picture shows, the hay is stored outside. It can get moldy in wet weather especially if there is not enough air flow. It happens on the ground and where bales touch on the sides mostly. Over all the damage is minimal. Some farmers store it in protective tubes, some store part in buildings but most in rows as pictured. The cows will push the moldy hay out of the way or pull out mouthful bites to drop on the ground. They will also do that to make bedding for the babies.

I have seen small calves climb Inside the the ring to bed down, reach the hay or climb to the top. Kids will be kids whatever the species.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Love your stories Tricia.


Thank you. The world is full of them if we watch. I think I passed English on essays comparing cows to people, their characteristics, personalities, patience, kindness and bullies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> As the picture shows, the hay is stored outside. It can get moldy in wet weather especially if there is not enough air flow. It happens on the ground and where bales touch on the sides mostly. Over all the damage is minimal. Some farmers store it in protective tubes, some store part in buildings but most in rows as pictured. The cows will push the moldy hay out of the way or pull out mouthful bites to drop on the ground. They will also do that to make bedding for the babies.
> 
> I have seen small calves climb Inside the the ring to bed down, reach the hay or climb to the top. Kids will be kids whatever the species.


All animals seem to distinguish between what is good for them or not--all except human beings.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, horses will step on your feet too. Theses animals are not looking down at our feet to make sure they don't step on them. They all have hard hooves so they don't probably worry about stepping on each other's feet either. But then they are big and their bodies probably prevent them from getting too close to one another's feet. It is important for humans to always beware of what the animals they are around are doing. Sometimes we have to step gingerly away and even dodge a kick that was meant for the giant horse fly trying to take a bite out of their behind. LOL


Stepping on your foot isn't as bad as the twist as they turn. That peels the skin off, even in boots. And if you push, to push them off, they think your are petting and lean harder as if to say more, more.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> True. But a horse will often do its best to NOT step on an unknown object (even while running) unless they're defending themselves/herd. It seems that cattle don't care who gets hit with tail/hoof/head. Same with goats/sheep.


I have had my glasses thrown across the barn by a tail swatting a fly. A tail hair caught in the hinge. If I didn't hear where they landed my parents had to get them for me.

If you are in the middle of a herd stomping to get the flies off, beware as you will get bumped with each move of their bodies, tails in face and slapped with ears. Maybe a slimy face wash as they swing their heads to lick a bite and the saliva goes everywhere.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> All animals seem to distinguish between what is good for them or not--all except human beings.


We have lost our harmony with nature and natural instinct. Use our brains to obtain pleasure more than survival.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We found quite a few 126mm and 35mm photos of when we lived in Odessa, MO. I have a few more of April scanned (on 8-1-2016 *again* ).

I may be using April's photo soon for my avatar...classy 43 lb lady! Now you can see why I've been doing my best to learn how to focus with the digital Canon PowerShot. I think I need a SLR to get the same effects!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We have lost our harmony with nature and natural instinct. Use our brains to obtain pleasure more than survival.


Too true. However, we can reclaim that relationship with consciousness of what happened to cause us to lose it, and by practicing our connection. Years ago I attended a workshop on talking to plants. The woman teaching it, an herbalist, wanted to make the point that people for millenia communicated with plants and so learned how to chose healing herbs and use them. She had us sit next to various plants growing outside and meditate on them for about 5". Then people were asked to report on what 'messages' they had received from that plant. It was quite amazing the detail of many reports. After each one she read from Culpepper's Herbal. The accuracy of the reports was quite amazing. For myself, I couldn't quite get a reading but the plant was a very tall weed which looked familiar to me, but I couldn't recall what it was. I reported that the only thing I got was a sense of sleepiness. The plant was a wild lettuce that was going to seed. Medicinally, the white juice in the stalk is a tranquilizer. So even I got the main essence of the plant. I still retain that experience even tho it was from back in the mid-80's. I can tell other stories of a similar nature. So even a bunch of city folk who had no relation to nature were able to get in synch on an energetic level. I was the only person there who lived in the country. It proved a point I had conjectured for years about how so-called ancient people were able to relate to nature for health and nutrition and grow the world's population way before the medieval church killed all the healers and claimed control over medicine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We found quite a few 126mm and 35mm photos of when we lived in Odessa, MO. I have a few more of April scanned (on 8-1-2016 *again* ).
> 
> I may be using April's photo soon for my avatar...classy 43 lb lady! Now you can see why I've been doing my best to learn how to focus with the digital Canon PowerShot. I think I need a SLR to get the same effects!


Excellent shots Karen! Nice to see your 'babies'.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, we have seen how hay is done be the little guy. Believe it or not the hay is put in bales for those who don't need much, are stacking inside or whatever reason. Ever drive down the road and see this tall machine with wheels wide wrought apart to straddle your car and water up there is the driver. Well those things pick up bales of hay and haul it in. 2 guys can do the work of several. One to drive, 1 to stack. We needed 1 to drive, 2 to load and at least 3 to unload. Back a little earlier the baleright was stationary, 
At least 2 teams of horses raked the hay and pulled it to the baler, 2 men pitched the hay into the baler, 1 put in wooden blocks to separate the bales, poke the wires through and tie the bales. It was stacked on wagons, horse drawn to the barn. Some horses were so good only a voice command was needed once in a while. I remember horses working and the owner would be walking along loading the wagon, horses walking to the barn while their owner was doing something else.

Dad had a smaller horse that he hitched with a larger draft horse. To make it easier on her he moved the yoke so she had the longer end. One day he forgot to move the yoke so he got down to change it. Now this pony was like some people in the world, mad at everything and she kicked, nearly tearing things up. Dad decided if she had that much energy she could work like a big horse the rest of the day. My grandfather had teams of draft horses and worked on road crews with them but always in pairs. You never worked a team horse alone. Even if the companion was not harnessed and pulling the other horse was calmer, they were a team.

These shows you see where they are pulling something and one horse lunges then the other is not a good team. When they work together both pull at the same time, straining together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, we have seen how hay is done be the little guy. Believe it or not the hay is put in bales for those who don't need much, are stacking inside or whatever reason. Ever drive down the road and see this tall machine with wheels wide wrought apart to straddle your car and water up there is the driver. Well those things pick up bales of hay and haul it in. 2 guys can do the work of several. One to drive, 1 to stack. We needed 1 to drive, 2 to load and at least 3 to unload. Back a little earlier the baleright was stationary,
> At least 2 teams of horses raked the hay and pulled it to the baler, 2 men pitched the hay into the baler, 1 put in wooden blocks to separate the bales, poke the wires through and tie the bales. It was stacked on wagons, horse drawn to the barn. Some horses were so good only a voice command was needed once in a while. I remember horses working and the owner would be walking along loading the wagon, horses walking to the barn while their owner was doing something else.
> 
> Dad had a smaller horse that he hitched with a larger draft horse. To make it easier on her he moved the yoke so she had the longer end. One day he forgot to move the yoke so he got down to change it. Now this pony was like some people in the world, mad at everything and she kicked, nearly tearing things up. Dad decided if she had that much energy she could work like a big horse the rest of the day. My grandfather had teams of draft horses and worked on road crews with them but always in pairs. You never worked a team horse alone. Even if the companion was not harnessed and pulling the other horse was calmer, they were a team.
> ...


What an interesting life you have had Tricia- thank you so much for this latest installment!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes and yes. Most of them. The ones I keep are named but I rarely name the calves. A few are April, Dot, Shadow, Blondie, Funny Face, Splatter. Shadow is blond with black tint and the prettiest eye shadow/liner, I almost named her Smoke. Blondie, her 1/2 sister is blond. Dot has a white dot on her forehead, Funny Face and Splatter (mother daughter) look like I threw a bucket of white paint on their face. 1 black and 1 red. April is the oldest in the herd Splatter the youngest besides the calves. Then there is Spring and Ember. I am forgetting a couple. . Hmmmmm..
> 
> All my neighbors call their cows using the truck horn. I use a whistle to be different. Besides no horn on the tractor. I had 2 different pitches 1 for the cows and 1 for the dogs. The cows answer to both, my voice, and I think my scent or when they see me. If I am outside the cows "talk" to me. If a neighbor comes over and we are talking it will not be long until the cows come up and take over the conversation. At least one cow does not have to stop to breathe. She moos while inhaling and exhaling - loud!


Oh my, I remember cows like that! We named our milk cows, but usually not the ones raised for meat.

There was one steer that kept jumping over the fence. Mother would get so mad that Bob (sf) would not take the time to fix the fence. She kept pulling out the shotgun and using the shells with pellets in them, shoot it in the rear end and it would jump right back over the fence! That critter could jump! Finally came the day when mom pulled out a yard chair, sat in it and told Bob there would be no supper until he fixed the fence! Funny, way too funny. As you can probably guess, that steer was mostly ground up because of all the pellets in it! We would be eating and joke about how many pellets we would find in our meal. One of my happier memories of childhood. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It was amazing when we milked how accurate they could tell time, know the rotation they were to come in to be milked, know which stall they were to stand in. No daylight savings time for them and they would start gathering within 1/2 hour of milking time. There was no skipping just because you didn't feel good. Not good to be late getting home from errands or appointments. You were expected same time twice a day, rain, shine, snow or sleet. Every day. They could make you regret being late, and don't stand in the door between them and the feed!


And for heaven's sake, warm up your hands on a cold day! Ouch! And always milk from the right side. But you could squirt milk at the cats towards either side. The cats always seemed to help keep the cows calmer for some reason.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have had my glasses thrown across the barn by a tail swatting a fly. A tail hair caught in the hinge. If I didn't hear where they landed my parents had to get them for me.
> 
> If you are in the middle of a herd stomping to get the flies off, beware as you will get bumped with each move of their bodies, tails in face and slapped with ears. Maybe a slimy face wash as they swing their heads to lick a bite and the saliva goes everywhere.


Oh man, your stories are bringing back memories!

Talk about swinging their heads and the saliva goes flying, don't forget the way they stick their tongues up their noses to get those pesky flies or whatever!

We would save the oil from the tractors, etc, during the winter and in the spring soak an old tarp in the oil and then hang between two trees. The cattle would walk under the tarp getting the old oil on them and it would help keep off the bugs, flies, etc. I am sure that is not ecologically the thing to do now-a-days, but it did work then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Farm life is always an adventure--hard work but lots of funny situations and always stuff to learn from the animals.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After all those wonderful pictures of my garden, I have to share this heartbreak. I believe a rabbit has found its way into the garden and is eating the beets at ground level. They leave the greens which is unusual. Can you believe what they have done to these beets? And given 2 days of rain when I couldn't get into the garden they have been going down the row and decimating these beauties. Makes you want to cry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> They (the cows) even assign a baby sitter. He or she is usually an older calf who watches the babies. They follow and stay with this sitter while the mother goes out to graze, Wade the pond or socialize in the shade.


I want to wade in the pond and socialize in the shade.  Wow, those cows get a bit wild when they are happy and playing.

Julie, interesting background on the Corgi. Ringo sure is your Starr.  Heehee, couldn't help it. 

So good to see your precious animals, Karen.

Love your stories, Tricia. And anybody adding in their stories. It is very interesting learning about cows. 

We walked tonight and saw the cranes tonight. I got a picture of them flying in.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What an interesting life you have had Tricia- thank you so much for this latest installment!


I see the spell correction struck. I read twice and still missed it's sneaky changes. If it made sense that would be one thing but to take something spelled correctly and create gibberish is frusterating. Hope you could figure out what I meant.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, I remember cows like that! We named our milk cows, but usually not the ones raised for meat.
> 
> There was one steer that kept jumping over the fence. Mother would get so mad that Bob (sf) would not take the time to fix the fence. She kept pulling out the shotgun and using the shells with pellets in them, shoot it in the rear end and it would jump right back over the fence! That critter could jump! Finally came the day when mom pulled out a yard chair, sat in it and told Bob there would be no supper until he fixed the fence! Funny, way too funny. As you can probably guess, that steer was mostly ground up because of all the pellets in it! We would be eating and joke about how many pellets we would find in our meal. One of my happier memories of childhood. :sm02:


We didn't name the animal to be butchered either. I remember Dad butchering until laws changed and an animal taken to to the packing house had to be alive and inspected before slaughtered. The alternative would have been to cut up the meat yourself. Most families could not own the saws, grinders and other equipment needed.

Someone mentioned horns. My herd is naturally hornless. If a calf is and has horns it is from the bull.

My frandfather raised Whiteface and they had horns - usually cut off when the calf was young. One bull still had a stub, it wasn't a good de-horn. Well granddad made a pet of him, hand feeding, petting etc. One day we heard some yelling, the bull got his stub horn caught in the hammer loop of grandfather's overalls. Things were a little interesting for a few minutes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We didn't name the animal to be butchered either. I remember Dad butchering until laws changed and anot animal taken to to the packing house had to be alive and inspected. The alternative would have been to cut up the meat yourself. Most families could not own the saws, grinders and other equipment needed.
> 
> Someone mentioned horns. My herd is naturally hornless. If a calf is and has horns it is from the bull.
> 
> My frandfather raised Whiteface and they had horns - usually cut off when the calf was young. One bull still had a stub, it wasn't a good dehorn. Well granddad made a pet of him, hand feeding, petting etc. One day we heard some yelling, the bull got his stub horn caught in the hammer loop of grandfather's overalls. This were a little interesting for a few minutes.


I will bet interesting is putting it a bit mildly!

All our cattle had horns, even the milk cows. We just knew to be alert around them.

Do folks still use "cattle guards" at the gates? I remember the strips of metal across the road where the gates were with the ditch under them. Kept the cows in and you could leave the gate open if you were going through it several times.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> And for heaven's sake, warm up your hands on a cold day! Ouch! And always milk from the right side. But you could squirt milk at the cats towards either side. The cats always seemed to help keep the cows calmer for some reason.


I remember those days until the milk company required using milking machines. First we separated milk and sold the cream and eggs at the creamery.
Then we sold the milk, put it in cans and we were paid according to how rich (cream) the milk was
Somewhere in here the barn milking area had to have a concrete floor
Then we needed a mechanical cooler
Later a bulk tank
Then in line milking straight from cow to tank. 
Then we were docked if milk was too rich and the better price was for less cream and more milk (Holstein ) there were jokes you could read the date on a quarter in the bottom of a quarter jar. Many families kept one or two Jersey, Guernsey or similar cows for their use and Holsteins for production sale.

Where there were once many dairy herds here there are now only two or three.

Page milk had a processing plant in Coffeyville Kansas. Any one remember Patty PAGE?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tamarque,

So sorry about your beets! I pulled some yesterday to go with the grilled pork steaks. Not as big as yours though. Very tasty! Do you have a fence around your garden? 

We have to put a fence up because of the deer, rabbits, etc. We like to keep some of it for ourselves!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I will bet interesting is putting it a bit mildly!
> 
> All our cattle had horns, even the milk cows. We just knew to be alert around them.
> 
> Do folks still use "cattle guards" at the gates? I remember the strips of metal across the road where the gates were with the ditch under them. Kept the cows in and you could leave the gate open if you were going through it several times.


JanetLee -- out here in SE Oregon, we are principally a beef cow ag area with Open Range conditions. Open Range means that cattle are likely to be grazing along the roads in unfenced natural vegetation areas. The rule here is if you hit it, you bought it and probably totalled your car too. Cattle guards are in use where fences come up to the road right away. On major roads, the road department paints white lines across the road which simulate a cattle guard and interestingly enough, cattle won't cross the white lines. I guess they learn to avoid the actual metal guards because they can break a leg if they step on them so don't cross anything that has the same appearance. Certainly makes for an easier ride in the car if you don't have to go over a metal grate and makes road maintenance much less expensive. Every 2 or 3 years I hear of someone hitting an animal -- todate, I've never heard that the car survived. It is particularly dangerous at night because most of the cattle here are Blank Angus with some Herefords -- and it is hard to see a black cow in the dark. Fortunately, by the time the days shorten the cows are off the road areas so normal "day" driving isn't as challenging.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I will bet interesting is putting it a bit mildly!
> 
> All our cattle had horns, even the milk cows. We just knew to be alert around them.
> 
> Do folks still use "cattle guards" at the gates? I remember the strips of metal across the road where the gates were with the ditch under them. Kept the cows in and you could leave the gate open if you were going through it several times.


My neighbor has them, I don't. Some places with cattle guards don't have gates at all.

I have had some jumpers and doubt a cattle guard would not have stopped them. My last bull could jump like a deer. He could clear a 6 foot fence on top of a 3 ft bank. Quite an accomplishment for 1,800 pounds on the hoof. He didn't need A running start either.

Our first cows had horns. Dad selectively bred them and finally got a hornless herd. You still need to be careful around them but at least not get ripped up. My neighbor is selectively breeding now. He said he could identify my animals even mixed with other animals. Likes the hornless trait especially with his 2 young boys around and helping him. Besides he got charged by a new mother. He thought as long as the calf was between him and the mother she would not charge. I told him not to try it with mine. I could guarantee a charge just no gouging. Anyway he was hospitalized for a while and it has made him more careful when we are loading the market animals.

Oh, I had one last year try to climb out of the holding pen. He had all 4 feet on the fence, about to the top at 10 feet when he fell off the fence. Tried 3 or 4 times before we got him in the trailer (with a top).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dad bought a 12.72 lb Pork shoulder at Kroger tonight...too large to cut up pre-cooked!

Equal parts:
Salt
Black Pepper
Fresh dried Sage (I wonder where I can get more :sm15: )
Parsley
Powdered Rosemary (I have whole for future use)
Thyme
2 peeled cloves of Garlic (placed 1 on each side of the roast)

Put the meat, fat side up, in our ceramic covered cast iron dutch oven.
Use a paring knife/cheese knife to grid cut the fat into 1 inch pattern.
Pour the spice mixture over the gridded fat and place the garlic on either side of the roast. There was no room for onion unless I'd used the powder (and I don't think I had any onion powder).

Add about 1-3 cups of water about 1-2 hours later and replace the lid. *DO* remember to use a heavy cloth when you've taken the dutch oven out...or after you add water...I have branded 3 fingers on my right hand! Luckily I don't need my right hand to write cursive/long hand.

The draw back: I knit/crochet/cross-stitch/tat right-handed!! It doesn't hurt as much now...but I have smooth patches on those poor, abused fingers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I want to wade in the pond and socialize in the shade.  Wow, those cows get a bit wild when they are happy and playing.
> 
> Julie, interesting background on the Corgi. Ringo sure is your Starr.  Heehee, couldn't help it.
> 
> ...


I nearly had him re-christened as Ringo Starr, then I thought better of it! They are quite an ancient breed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I see the spell correction struck. I read twice and still missed it's sneaky changes. If it made sense that would be one thing but to take something spelled correctly and create gibberish is frusterating. Hope you could figure out what I meant.


Must have self corrected it without realising!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I will bet interesting is putting it a bit mildly!
> 
> All our cattle had horns, even the milk cows. We just knew to be alert around them.
> 
> Do folks still use "cattle guards" at the gates? I remember the strips of metal across the road where the gates were with the ditch under them. Kept the cows in and you could leave the gate open if you were going through it several times.


We have Cattle Grids quite commonly here- quite useful things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My neighbor has them, I don't. Some places with cattle guards don't have gates at all.
> 
> I have had some jumpers and doubt a cattle guard would not have stopped them. My last bull could jump like a deer. He could clear a 6 foot fence on top of a 3 ft bank. Quite an accomplishment for 1,800 pounds on the hoof. He didn't need A running start either.
> 
> ...


Gosh that bull was some athlete!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fascinating stories, Tricia and funny. I love them :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures. No body in the pond. Ignore the background behind the tractor but you can see a corner of the kennel and the grass out of control.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> We found quite a few 126mm and 35mm photos of when we lived in Odessa, MO. I have a few more of April scanned (on 8-1-2016 *again* ).
> 
> I may be using April's photo soon for my avatar...classy 43 lb lady! Now you can see why I've been doing my best to learn how to focus with the digital Canon PowerShot. I think I need a SLR to get the same effects!


Very cute :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, those beets are a real pity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Tamarque,
> 
> So sorry about your beets! I pulled some yesterday to go with the grilled pork steaks. Not as big as yours though. Very tasty! Do you have a fence around your garden?
> 
> We have to put a fence up because of the deer, rabbits, etc. We like to keep some of it for ourselves!


I put up an 8 ft fence years ago for the deer and even added chicken wire on the lower 18" to keep out the small critters but they do get in. Think the rabbit is getting in where the wild black caps took over a corner of the garden and need to get into the thorny mess to try and find the hole and close it. Never set up a hav-a-heart for rabbits but maybe my larger trap will get this one. I am sick over the damage. Never saw this before--usually critters will go after the greens, not the roots. I tried packing soil around the beets that are showing thru the ground but not sure it will work, especially as it has been pouring rain and the dirt mounds may wash down. Will see if I can into the garden today as it is pouring rain again; not sure how long this has been going on tonite.

The deer around here are known to jump 8 ft fencing but have seen this myself. They will
damage the fencing and tore down a fiberglass mesh fencing once when they were angry at being yelled at. And if the wood posts begin to rot and weaken, they can push them in which they did one year late in the Fall and ate my winter kale and collards. I think the deer can be almost as fascinating as Tricia's cows if one gets to know them better, but hard to warm up to destructive wildlife. Still they do provide interesting stories at times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, those beets are a real pity.


Thanks Norma. I still feel stunned at seeing this damage.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Dad bought a 12.72 lb Pork shoulder at Kroger tonight...too large to cut up pre-cooked!
> 
> Equal parts:
> Salt
> ...


Oh, poor you. I have burned my finger tips in the past, even last winter picking up a hot poker from the wood stove without thinking. That was sooo painful, but used aloe vera immediately on them and the healing was extremely quick w/o permanent damage.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone nipping in here would think it was a farming thread ! I have really enjoyed all the tale from all who have experiences to share .
At one time cream was not readily available and staying at my friends farm her mum offered us peaches and cream .She produced a huge jug of cream and we poured it liberally over the fruit .I just love cream and thank the cows for their ability to produce it .
Keep those stories coming please .
Karen are those your current kitties ? Fluffies .Hope you are nearly finished with sorting the new home out .
Ringo Starr mmmm.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, glad you got your July Bon done. It looks super. 

Tricia, loving all these stories about your cows and how funny and smart they are. 

Ronie, sounds like you are making good progress on your Shetland. 
Hope your allergies calm down. 

Interesting story of the Corgi breed Julie and how Ringo keeps watch of your property. I have Aussies and when we had sheep they really were a great help in getting the sheep back to the barn. Ours were never trained and did it instinctively. But the ones that are trained are amazing at herding and following commands. 
Pg 9


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DH's first experience with a cattle guard was in New Zealand. I grew up with them so it was not anything new for me. He was driving the rental car and when he came up to the cattle guard he stopped and asked 'what do we do now?', lol! He was skeptical about driving over it. Funny for a guy who is not normally timid.

When I was a child we had a gentleman dairy farmer (kept a herd for enjoyment, not commercial sales) who would give away the milk to the town residents. I miss that fresh milk that you had to shake the cream back into every day. I still cannot drink skim milk - too watery for my taste.

Lovely BON Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, loved the story about your Grandfather and his stub horned bull.  And WOW!!! A bull who could jump. I never would have guessed.

Karen, the roast sounds yummy. Sorry about your fingers.

Julie, Ringo probably thanks you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> We found quite a few 126mm and 35mm photos of when we lived in Odessa, MO. I have a few more of April scanned (on 8-1-2016 *again* ).
> 
> I may be using April's photo soon for my avatar...classy 43 lb lady! Now you can see why I've been doing my best to learn how to focus with the digital Canon PowerShot. I think I need a SLR to get the same effects!


Beautiful pets! We have considered getting a standard poodle but aren't ready for one yet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, I remember cows like that! We named our milk cows, but usually not the ones raised for meat.
> 
> There was one steer that kept jumping over the fence. Mother would get so mad that Bob (sf) would not take the time to fix the fence. She kept pulling out the shotgun and using the shells with pellets in them, shoot it in the rear end and it would jump right back over the fence! That critter could jump! Finally came the day when mom pulled out a yard chair, sat in it and told Bob there would be no supper until he fixed the fence! Funny, way too funny. As you can probably guess, that steer was mostly ground up because of all the pellets in it! We would be eating and joke about how many pellets we would find in our meal. One of my happier memories of childhood. :sm02:


That is a funny story. I have enjoyed everyone's stories, being a city gal.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> After all those wonderful pictures of my garden, I have to share this heartbreak. I believe a rabbit has found its way into the garden and is eating the beets at ground level. They leave the greens which is unusual. Can you believe what they have done to these beets? And given 2 days of rain when I couldn't get into the garden they have been going down the row and decimating these beauties. Makes you want to cry.


So sad about your beets. ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! How fun to read all of these stories. I could identify with most of them in one way or another. Throwing hay bales as a teenager for our horses - I got really good at using my knees to help pop them up over my head for stacking. Watch where your feet are, no matter what animal you are around. They are BIG and heavy and it hurts. :sm17: We use round bales now and put them in the rings, also. They love it when they can get to the bales (cornstalk), knock them over and roll them around for bedding and eating.

Thank you for sharing the Corgi history, Julie.

So sorry about your beets, Tanya.

Between the heat and the rain, the weeds have established themselves very well in my gardens. :sm03:

Thank you so much, Tricia, for promoting my Olympic WIPs Challenge in the Loft. :sm24: (I need to get some photos on my project page! :sm06: )

I hope you are rested and feeling better, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, glad you got your July Bon done. It looks super.
> 
> Tricia, loving all these stories about your cows and how funny and smart they are.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
The Australian Blue Heeler, I know from my old house- the neighbour at the back had several over time- very sharp intelligence- are they what you have, Caryn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, loved the story about your Grandfather and his stub horned bull.  And WOW!!! A bull who could jump. I never would have guessed.
> 
> Karen, the roast sounds yummy. Sorry about your fingers.
> 
> Julie, Ringo probably thanks you.


I hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pets! We have considered getting a standard poodle but aren't ready for one yet.


I have a friend in Scotland who has had a couple of Standard Poodles- rather a nice dog, and of course no shedding, just the cost of grooming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wow! How fun to read all of these stories. I could identify with most of them in one way or another. Throwing hay bales as a teenager for our horses - I got really good at using my knees to help pop them up over my head for stacking. Watch where your feet are, no matter what animal you are around. They are BIG and heavy and it hurts. :sm17: We use round bales now and put them in the rings, also. They love it when they can get to the bales (cornstalk), knock them over and roll them around for bedding and eating.
> 
> *Thank you for sharing the Corgi history, Julie.*
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a friend in Scotland who has had a couple of Standard Poodles- rather a nice dog, and of course no shedding, just the cost of grooming.


I have been around a few and found them very nice mannered and the no shedding would be ideal for us. We are a tad picky.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... lots of reading to be done this morning... I love the cow stories... I lived in open range too DeEtta and my first experience with them moving the heard the guy's new I was new to the country and told me to just keep driving and no matter what you do don't stop... so I drove at about 5 to 10 miles an hour until I got through them.. they take several days to move a heard because they don't want them loosing too much weight.. :sm01:
I remember my first encounter with 2 Angus bull's!! they were bigger than my Suburu Stationwagon! quite scary but I survived.. LOL
We had a Corgie... it was beautiful and I'd have another one in a heartbeat.. didn't yap all the time like my doxies do and was such a sweetheart.. but he was breed by a breeder and they messed up some where and he had terrible issues... and we had to have him put down.. he was in so much pain all the time.. it was sad.. but when he was feeling good he would go out calving with my Joe and we have a VHS of him... he was a good little cow dog.. 

Karen you fur babies are adorable.. did they do well with the move? sometimes they don't like changes... 

Too bad about the Beets Tanya.. I'd just trim off the knawed on parts and cook up the rest.. LOL

Standard Poodles are a great dog.. but some can be jumpy I had a client who 'Honey' would jump up on my every time I went over.. ours however never jumped up but did fight  so it just depends on the dog of course and some are better natured than others.. 

Tanya I am doing the short one.. (top chart) and it is a weekend only project.. I have no time during the week.. actually I just skimmed most of the last several pages of the LP.. I woke up late and like to be off the computer by now.. I have house work and Joe's dinner to make before being at work later... If I don't fix his dinner he will eat a can of food or a sandwich.. so I fix our dinner and eat mine before going to work.. and just have a salad later..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some great experiences, even tho some of them were sad and trying.

I will eat what beets are left, but most of them were very small and only about 1/2" was left to them--not much eating there. The 2 big ones that got photo'd --well one of them has some root worth eating. Went out today after the rain stopped (dumb thing to do in a wet garden) to check on the remaining beets. The Deer Solution dried before the rain began again last nite so not seeing new damage but need to find out about harvesting with this spray on it. I felt desperate by last nite and figured either it would work or not but not to do anything was a guarantee that all would be completely lost.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, due to the extra fees charged by the apartment complexes here in Indianapolis, IN -- we gave April Gold to Poodle Rescue, and the cats went to a different place.

250 USD is a bit steep for getting to keep a pet. If a medical needs animal I'd reconsider.

Only my thumb is a tad touchy now. Don't care to repeat the branding experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have been around a few and found them very nice mannered and the no shedding would be ideal for us. We are a tad picky.


Fair enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... lots of reading to be done this morning... I love the cow stories... I lived in open range too DeEtta and my first experience with them moving the heard the guy's new I was new to the country and told me to just keep driving and no matter what you do don't stop... so I drove at about 5 to 10 miles an hour until I got through them.. they take several days to move a heard because they don't want them loosing too much weight.. :sm01:
> I remember my first encounter with 2 Angus bull's!! they were bigger than my Suburu Stationwagon! quite scary but I survived.. LOL
> We had a Corgie... it was beautiful and I'd have another one in a heartbeat.. didn't yap all the time like my doxies do and was such a sweetheart.. but he was breed by a breeder and they messed up some where and he had terrible issues... and we had to have him put down.. he was in so much pain all the time.. it was sad.. but when he was feeling good he would go out calving with my Joe and we have a VHS of him... he was a good little cow dog..
> 
> ...


Dog breeders are sometimes in the game just to make money. Sorry that your Corgi suffered Ronie- it is so hard when you have to put them down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately, due to the extra fees charged by the apartment complexes here in Indianapolis, IN -- we gave April Gold to Poodle Rescue, and the cats went to a different place.
> 
> 250 USD is a bit steep for getting to keep a pet. If a medical needs animal I'd reconsider.
> 
> Only my thumb is a tad touchy now. Don't care to repeat the branding experience.


Glad to hear the finger tips are healing.
Don't know if that $250 is per month, or per security but around here a months rent extra is charged for security per pet. Good that you had a Rescue to take the animals. Hope they got good homes.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I nearly had him re-christened as Ringo Starr, then I thought better of it! They are quite an ancient breed.


I have only heard of the breed in recent years. The first was in a mystery series called Mrs Murphy. The cat, Mrs Murphy, and the corgi, Tucker, were a mystery solving pair in a small rural area. I have heard there is a breeder for them here now but with 3 dogs I need to wait a while.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, loved the story about your Grandfather and his stub horned bull.  And WOW!!! A bull who could jump. I never would have guessed.
> 
> Karen, the roast sounds yummy. Sorry about your fingers.
> 
> Julie, Ringo probably thanks you.


Here took after his father who was a jumper too, but he stayed home. The last one started traveling to find more "ladies" to visit. As I mentioned before, here the bull is to be penned and this one was going to cost me. I think areas of Oklahoma and maybe western Kansas are open range.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Wow! How fun to read all of these stories. I could identify with most of them in one way or another. Throwing hay bales as a teenager for our horses - I got really good at using my knees to help pop them up over my head for stacking. Watch where your feet are, no matter what animal you are around. They are BIG and heavy and it hurts. :sm17: We use round bales now and put them in the rings, also. They love it when they can get to the bales (cornstalk), knock them over and roll them around for bedding and eating.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the Corgi history, Julie.
> 
> ...


Can you copy or slurp the ones on my project page? Or do you mean your personal page?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Can you copy or slurp the ones on my project page? Or do you mean your personal page?


No, I meant photos of what I will be working on during this challenge. I have one loaded now, so I am "official". :sm17:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, this is supposed to be a wip session and I haven't seen any. Maybe I am talking about cows and hay too much. Here is one of mine. I am using Toni's Forest Paths pattern and adding repeats to make a hooded cowl for those windy winter days when I need an extra hand to keep my hat on. Plus it will keep my ears warm.

I promise there is something besides cow stories coming. For being so young there is a lot of history here.

Did I mention some of dad's brothers (my uncles) were born in Oklahoma territory? This would be before it became a state.
Oops cattle again. Cattle drives came through this area and when the trains came, they were loaded on trains for the rest of the trip to market.

Here is one site. http://www.independenceks.gov/199/Park-Zoo
When I was a kid we even had an elephant and bears and peacocks roamed the grounds. 
There are other Web sites about the zoo. If you are interest. Several events take place here as it is a zoo, water park, recreation and picnic area with shelter areas and open air stage where there are musical performances through the summer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, so sorry you had to give up your pets.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, the wip is going to be pretty and practical. The zoo link was interesting.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

WIP's ,although much appreciated, cannot compare with those stories Tricia .Hope no one is offended with that comment but how someone lives her life is so very interesting .
My WIP is a test knit of mittens .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Karen, That seems unfair about the cost to keep pets. It is a proved fact the people with pets live longer and are happier people.

Around here it is the owners of rental property that do or do not allow pets and I think a lot of that was the destruction caused by pets and pet owners who did not properly manage their companions.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, loved the story about your Grandfather and his stub horned bull.  And WOW!!! A bull who could jump. I never would have guessed.


We have had calves that were penned to wean jump the fence to get back in the herd. Others are waders and if they find a loose wire they push and wade until through.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Karen, That seems unfair about the cost to keep pets. It is a proved fact the people with pets live longer and are happier people.
> 
> Around here it is the owners of rental property that do or do not allow pets and I think a lot of that was the destruction caused by pets and pet owners who did not properly manage their companions.


Having been a landlord I can assure that everyone who has a pet swears it is the most well behaved, clean and pleasant 'tenant.' Trust me, that is never true even with the best of them. There is always damage of some sort or other and as an owner, you must have some way to ensure repair costs are covered.

And your WIP looks like its off to a good start. Debbie Bliss yarns are so nice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> WIP's ,although much appreciated, cannot compare with those stories Tricia .Hope no one is offended with that comment but how someone lives her life is so very interesting .
> My WIP is a test knit of mittens .


Very bright and lacey looking. Will you be closing up the finger end?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> WIP's ,although much appreciated, cannot compare with those stories Tricia .Hope no one is offended with that comment but how someone lives her life is so very interesting .
> My WIP is a test knit of mittens .


No offence for my part, but I was running out of material until something triggers my memory. Trying to catch the girls wading but no luck so far. Maybe water is too hot and they are in the shade along the creek. That water is cold but not deep. The Banks are taller than I am, over 6 feet, but the stream is only a couple of inches except during heavy rains. I have seen stuff after a rain over 6 ft up in the trees and grass flattened for several feet both sides of the creek.

It is amazing what some people will do. Tresspass, destroy, vandalise. We had old car parked by a ravine with the understanding my cousins were going to use parts and we would push the rest into the ravine to slow errosion. We checked on it one day to find it shot up.

One day I found a little dug out someone built. There was a cup, bar, shovel and some other stuff. He had dug some then carried in slabs of stone to make a roof. He would have been if for a shock during a storm. The guy, when we found him, claimed to have permission! NOT. Plus he was walking across the pasture in a white shirt during deer hunting season. :sm06: 
At a distance it looked just like the white "flag" tail of a deer.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of your farm and all that hay Tricia. We have a cow farm that we can see in the distance from our house now and they have their hay covered with some kind of white wrapping. 

JanetLee, love your farm memories too

Karen, all your fur babies are so pretty. 

Tanya, that is too bad that the rabbits got to the beets. Funny they didn't eat the greens. I would think they would go for that first. 

Julie, my dogs are Australian Shepherds. They are very smart dogs too. 

Karen, too bad you had to give up the pets. Glad your fingers are healing from the burn. 

Tricia, I really like that yarn you are using for the cowl. 

Ann, the test mitts are coming out great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry about your pets, too, Karen. I meant to mention that before. Sorry!

Great stories, Tricia!!! Some people anyway. Really?! That is a nice zoo. What a beautiful train and carousel!

You have a beautiful start on your mitts, Ann. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My major WIP is the oatmeal Guernsey, I finished the first sleeve a day ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pictures of your farm and all that hay Tricia. We have a cow farm that we can see in the distance from our house now and they have their hay covered with some kind of white wrapping.
> 
> JanetLee, love your farm memories too
> 
> ...


I'd have to google them, not too sure what they look like.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya, I am sure you looked, but are you sure the damage is rabbit. Could it be a worm or something? I am thinking cut worms that cut the top off, eat root vegetables. I remember we had so much trouble one year we put collars of paper around some things and pushed toothpicks by others. The toothpicks were supposed to keep the cut worm from rapping around the plant.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, I am sure you looked, but are you sure the damage is rabbit. Could it be a worm or something? I am thinking cut worms that cut the top off, eat root vegetables. I remember we had so much trouble one year we put collars of paper around some things and pushed toothpicks by others. The toothpicks were supposed to keep the cut worm from rapping around the plant.


If you saw the beets you could see they were chewed badly. This is not cut worms and the plants are way to big for them now. And you can see the striated teeth marks where things are chewed. Rabbits also seem to cut things at an angle and also seem to eat the root in the same angular way. You can see that angular cut on the green beans they chewed down and that was not at the ground level but about 6-8" up the vine. I think it is time to try and set traps. I have 2 sizes--mini as for chipmunks and a larger one as fr woodchucks or opossums. I think I also have mexican bean or squash beetles eating the cukes and squash. Too much!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, this is supposed to be a wip session and I haven't seen any. Maybe I am talking about cows and hay too much. Here is one of mine. I am using Toni's Forest Paths pattern and adding repeats to make a hooded cowl for those windy winter days when I need an extra hand to keep my hat on. Plus it will keep my ears warm.
> 
> I promise there is something besides cow stories coming. For being so young there is a lot of history here.
> 
> ...


That is going to be lovely, Tricia. :sm02:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I would drop in to say hi. Have been busy, but living the cow stories!!!!!????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry about your pets, too, Karen. I meant to mention that before. Sorry!
> 
> Great stories, Tricia!!! Some people anyway. Really?! That is a nice zoo. What a beautiful train and carousel!
> 
> You have a beautiful start on your mitts, Ann. :sm24:


Ditto from me on all that Toni says here!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My major WIP is the oatmeal Guernsey, I finished the first sleeve a day ago.


Well done, Julie. That looks great! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DH's first experience with a cattle guard was in New Zealand. I grew up with them so it was not anything new for me. He was driving the rental car and when he came up to the cattle guard he stopped and asked 'what do we do now?', lol! He was skeptical about driving over it. Funny for a guy who is not normally timid.
> 
> When I was a child we had a gentleman dairy farmer (kept a herd for enjoyment, not commercial sales) who would give away the milk to the town residents. I miss that fresh milk that you had to shake the cream back into every day. I still cannot drink skim milk - too watery for my taste.
> 
> Lovely BON Sue


That is funny about your hubby!

Your comments about the cream and skim milk brings back a funny memory.

We were raised on "real" milk straight from the cow. Cream and all. One of those really rare times we went to a pancake house for breakfast. I was maybe 5 at the time. Mom had just married Bob (sf). As usual I wanted milk with my pancakes. Out came a glass of "bought" milk. I took a sip and put it back down and asked the waitress for "real" milk! Took me a long time to live that one down! Now I think it is funny. We had a dairy farm about 10 miles from here where you could buy fresh milk. Cream and all. Loved going there and getting the fresh milk. And nothing can compare to that fresh cream! Who cares about the calories when you are a kid growing up on the farm and working hard all day!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Karen, I am really sorry to hear that you couldn't keep your fur babies. ;-(


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> WIP's ,although much appreciated, cannot compare with those stories Tricia .Hope no one is offended with that comment but how someone lives her life is so very interesting .
> My WIP is a test knit of mittens .


Nice colors and interesting pattern :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No offence for my part, but I was running out of material until something triggers my memory. Trying to catch the girls wading but no luck so far. Maybe water is too hot and they are in the shade along the creek. That water is cold but not deep. The Banks are taller than I am, over 6 feet, but the stream is only a couple of inches except during heavy rains. I have seen stuff after a rain over 6 ft up in the trees and grass flattened for several feet both sides of the creek.
> 
> It is amazing what some people will do. Tresspass, destroy, vandalise. We had old car parked by a ravine with the understanding my cousins were going to use parts and we would push the rest into the ravine to slow errosion. We checked on it one day to find it shot up.
> 
> ...


I call this type of folks "cidiots". Yes, that is a "c" in front of idiots. Feel free to use it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My major WIP is the oatmeal Guernsey, I finished the first sleeve a day ago.


Julie, love those cables at the cuff! Have thought about doing something like that. How many extra stitches did you use to allow for the cables pulling in more than ribbing?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> If you saw the beets you could see they were chewed badly. This is not cut worms and the plants are way to big for them now. And you can see the striated teeth marks where things are chewed. Rabbits also seem to cut things at an angle and also seem to eat the root in the same angular way. You can see that angular cut on the green beans they chewed down and that was not at the ground level but about 6-8" up the vine. I think it is time to try and set traps. I have 2 sizes--mini as for chipmunks and a larger one as fr woodchucks or opossums. I think I also have mexican bean or squash beetles eating the cukes and squash. Too much!!!


I saw them but my eyes have been blurry so not seeing too clear. 
I see a few squash beetles now. Most of the garden seems to be hibernating in the heat. Not even a bloom. Got something new. A tomato plant growing fruit slow and has yellow spots on the surface of the tomatoes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My major WIP is the oatmeal Guernsey, I finished the first sleeve a day ago.


I love that cuff, Julie, and the oatmeal color. It is really going to be comfy.

That is so sad you couldn't keep your pets, Karen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Julie. That looks great! :sm02:


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, love those cables at the cuff! Have thought about doing something like that. How many extra stitches did you use to allow for the cables pulling in more than ribbing?


It is a double knit, I decreased down to 70 stitches the cables are 2 x 2, except the one in the middle which I kept at 3 x 3. I had decreased to 92 stitches, when I felt it was long enough. there were 136 stitches at the shoulder, plus the gusset stitches, of 13.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love that cuff, Julie, and the oatmeal color. It is really going to be comfy.
> 
> That is so sad you couldn't keep your pets, Karen.


Thanks, Barbara, I think it looks really pretty, although the cable row is a bit fiddly.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry you had to give up your fur babies Karen. I gave up my parrot to move to NY with a boyfriend since the climate was not conducive to a tropical bird that spent most of his life outdoors. Should have kept the parrot and dumped the boyfriend, lol.

Ann, I recognize those mitts  Coming along nicely.

You do nice Ganseys Julie.

Too many WIP's to take photos of, lol. Starting tomorrow I will have only one active WIP - the Summer Games Shawl - which I will be knitting every chance I get.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a double knit, I decreased down to 70 stitches the cables are 2 x 2, except the one in the middle which I kept at 3 x 3. I had decreased to 92 stitches, when I felt it was long enough. there were 136 stitches at the shoulder, plus the gusset stitches, of 13.


Julie, thank you! Good information to keep in mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So sorry you had to give up your fur babies Karen. I gave up my parrot to move to NY with a boyfriend since the climate was not conducive to a tropical bird that spent most of his life outdoors. Should have kept the parrot and dumped the boyfriend, lol.
> 
> Ann, I recognize those mitts  Coming along nicely.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, thank you! Good information to keep in mind.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Those bales weigh between 1500 to 1800 pounds, depends on the equipment. They are moved with trucks or tractors with a spear. To travel on the road they are put on a trailer, 6 to a load. I use a tractor with a spear on the back. To put them on the trailer requires a spear on the front, we can lift the bales higher using the front hydraulic system but also tip the tractor easier. I had to buy an additional 7 loads this year. Some people have a flat bed truck and can put one bale on the truck then pick up a 2nd bale. Easier to haul more hay to the cows in winter.


We use a flat deck semi to haul our bales, 30 at a time & load with forks on the front end loader. I was so glad when we started making that kind of bakes, I didn't even have to try to lift them anymore. When we did small square bales, they were so heavy to load & stack


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hinterland (Laura Reinbach) on yours truly.


So pretty, Julie, & what a great color on you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty, Julie, & what a great color on you.


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Garlic grows almost universally and is used medicinally as well as in cooking wherever it grows. It has over 2 dozen elements identified as healing. It is very antiseptic and antibiotic for example. Used it for ear infections in the kids when they were little and did so on myself when a tooth infection moved into the ear. Used it in the mouth for canker sores and put it on the soles of the feet of young children if they had respiratory illness. Just to name a very few of its healing effects. My first booklet on its use was back around 1970. It cited uses world wide for many problems. The Russians, for example, during the war would put pieces of garlic around the edge of lacerations to keep them from being infected. There were numerous studies, even back then, cited for its efficacy. Since then 100's or studies and articles have been written on its healing uses. As for food, I just love its odor and use it quite liberally when cooking.


I like garlic for cooking but have never used it for healing.
My family has for generations used onions for chest infections, sliced onions are warmed & put in a bag & laid on the chest until they cool, amazing how they seem to loosen the congestion. My mom also used to put handfuls of warmed onions in our socks for coughs.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just a little background. Like my parents, I have seen a lot of changes in the world and feel I have always been a step behind the rest of the world. When a teenager it always seemed fashions were 2 years getting here from either coast.

I live in the country, 7 miles from the nearest town. Population around 9,000. When I was in high school population was closer to 12,000. This town is the county seat. 

My nearest neighbor is 1/4th of a mile away. All my childhood there were only 2 houses on this mile. In recent years 4 families have moved in buying small acre lots. It is getting crowded and noisy. I live on the farm I was raised on with 20 cows and 3 dogs. After taking over the running of the farm i could say we were all female farm (except for dad) until the new crop of calves was born. I can't say that now with Abner. Temperatures are hitting 3 digits. I live on a hill. It is downhill to everywhere. Sometimes I worry about getting blown off or sliding off on ice and snow in winter. Maybe imitate Jack and Jill, Fall down and tumble to the bottom. Other times I struggle to get back up the hill again.

School was a one room, one teacher, 8 grade school. Older grades helped with the younger ones, helped with lessons, helped with reading, spelling and math and even gave/monitored tests. This helped lower grades too as you knew what was coming in the lessons. The basic lessons were taught, reading, writing, arithmetic, then some lessons were taught every other year and 2 grades took them like health, geography, history. I remember as the oldest girl giving spelling test words to the upper grades and they had to know their words because I stumbled pronouncing some of them.

I walked to school most of the time and yes it was uphill coming and going. From the school it was downhill to the bridge then back uphill again, at the corner it was downhill to another creek, up the other side, downhill to the driveway and uphill again to the house. Bridges were made small and narrow so one way traffic on the bridge and across the narrowest point possible. Over the past 20 years the bridges have been replaced , making them longer, wider and less likely to wash out in a heavy rain.

Telephones. Now everyone has one, almost. We had one phone in the house and the line was shared with 7 other families. Each family had a different series of rings, a combination of long and short and there was always 1 neighbor who would answer anyone's ring and another that would listen in to the conversations. Good luck getting to use the phone, especially if you were broke down and needed help. Later there were still all 8 families but we only heard 4 rings. I think it was the '70s or '80s when we finally got private lines. Now many families have a cell phone for everyone over 12 and you can't get away from the phone. And those tel market calls! After having service problems several times the repair man told me all rural service was changling to cell tower service in the future. I gave up and changed now. My service was bad every time it rained and was always fixed at a station in town making me think the trouble was deliberate.

Speaking of phones. Two families that lived close had a telephone with two different phone compnaies. About a city block apart it was long distance to call. They rigged a private line between the 2 houses. They saved on long distance charges and had a private line to call one another to visit or in emergency.

Anyone else deal with party lines? We had one of the last ones in this area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just a little background. Like my parents, I have seen a lot of changes in the world and feel I have always been a step behind the rest of the world. When a teenager it always seemed fashions were 2 years getting here from either coast.
> 
> I live in the country, 7 miles from the nearest town. Population around 9,000. When I was in high school population was closer to 12,000. This town is the county seat.
> 
> ...


Party lines were common here, till around fifty years ago.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like garlic for cooking but have never used it for healing.
> My family has for generations used onions for chest infections, sliced onions are warmed & put in a bag & laid on the chest until they cool, amazing how they seem to loosen the congestion. My mom also used to put handfuls of warmed onions in our socks for coughs.


Garlic can be used in similar ways. Putting it on the soles of a baby's feet will help deal with lung infections. You will smell it on the baby's breath in the morning so you know it has been absorbed by thru the skin. Put a slice in the ear for ear infections. Hold a slice in the mouth on the gums for tooth infections or canker sores but not for too long as it can burn the skin. Lots of ways to use garlic. Wonderful to gargle with it for throat infections. Very antibiotic and antiseptic. It is good for blood pressure, too. Did you see the links I sent the other day on garlic and medicinal uses? Very interesting and useful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished July's clue of 2016 BON, just in time for August's clue. Couldn't get it done earlier because of traveling.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I remember putting up hay the old way too. Although called square, the bales were mostly rectangle, weighted 50 to 80 pounds [80 was the official weight, less gor those of us with old, worn out equipment) each and we hand loaded them on the truck, hauled them to the barn and hand unloaded and stacked them in the barn. They had to be stacked just right to not fall or leave holes to fall into when stacking the next layer on top. It took 3 of us. One unloaded the truck, the next drug the bales back to the staker. When we got to the rafters we were stacking in steps. The one unloading the truck would "buck"the bales up to the next person, that person bucked the bales up to the stacker who rolled them around between the rafters. Hot times. It was so nice when we enjoy got our first hay elevator! Feeding that hay was a chore too.
> The hay hooks became an extention of your hands. If you were good you used a hook in each hand and could slip them out of the bale as you set the bale down. By the end of the season hooks, truck bed and and wooden floor was slick as ice.


I remember that too, it was a very happy day when the big round ones came into being


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is funny about your hubby!
> 
> Your comments about the cream and skim milk brings back a funny memory.
> 
> We were raised on "real" milk straight from the cow. Cream and all. One of those really rare times we went to a pancake house for breakfast. I was maybe 5 at the time. Mom had just married Bob (sf). As usual I wanted milk with my pancakes. Out came a glass of "bought" milk. I took a sip and put it back down and asked the waitress for "real" milk! Took me a long time to live that one down! Now I think it is funny. We had a dairy farm about 10 miles from here where you could buy fresh milk. Cream and all. Loved going there and getting the fresh milk. And nothing can compare to that fresh cream! Who cares about the calories when you are a kid growing up on the farm and working hard all day!


I remember raw milk being delivered by a milk wagon. I didn't like to see the cream floating around and stopped drinking milk when I was pretty young. However, today, I value the raw milk that I can buy locally. The cream is so good: wish there was more of it so there would be enough to make butter. What we know today is that raw milk is so much healthier for you than the processed milk where pasteurization kills all the good bacteria, the enzymes, most of the vitamins which is why they add some Vit D back in, and even changes the milk protein making it harder to digest. I try to only eat raw milk cheeses which are much easier to digest. I really feel the difference when not eating raw milk cheeses and many people who think they are milk lactose intolerant do just fine with raw milk and raw milk products. The fat is a very healthy one for us, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We use a flat deck semi to haul our bales, 30 at a time & load with forks on the front end loader. I was so glad when we started making that kind of bakes, I didn't even have to try to lift them anymore. When we did small square bales, they were so heavy to load & stack


I agree. Then we cut those bales open and spread the flakes so everyone could get some and one bully protect it all. With the big bales, several cows eat together and I don't see that behavior as much. If a cow gets bossy the others just go to the other side or to another bale.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my July BON. Glad to get it down, so at least I am not behind on this. Now to see what other WIZp to work on. We leave for the beach on 13th and hope I can finish something else before then.
> 
> Sue


Lovely. What is BON?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just a little background. Like my parents, I have seen a lot of changes in the world and feel I have always been a step behind the rest of the world. When a teenager it always seemed fashions were 2 years getting here from either coast.
> 
> I live in the country, 7 miles from the nearest town. Population around 9,000. When I was in high school population was closer to 12,000. This town is the county seat.
> 
> ...


I have vague memories of party lines when very young but not using the phone, it didn't have an impact on me. I do recall, now that you mention it, moving into an apartment in the early 1960's and being told I was getting a party line until a new line opened up for me. However, by the time they did the hook up, they were able to give me a private line. Had almost forgotten that. I was living in NYC by then so that was pretty late in time.

That was pretty crazy to have a long distance charge to call a block away from where you lived. We had that in the county here for a very long time where some towns were considered long distance and maybe still are. There were many towns up county that could only call the county seat and their local town; every place else was long distance. It put people at a great disadvantage financially and personally. At some point the phone company offered a free long distance service to call anyplace in the country and I still have that service so lost track of these local long distance service fees. Given my work it was a major benefit as I made/make calls all over the place and my bills would have been unbearable otherwise.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I think all this talk about cows caused today's instance. I went to town early and got home about 4:00 in the afternoon. As I turned into my driveway I noticed what looked like a bunch of cow down the road from me. After I unloaded the car, checked e-mail, etc. it was time for me to make a salad for a potluck that I planned on attending this evening. Imagine my surprise when I looked out my kitchen window (which faces the road) and see a bunch of cows. Usually, this means that one of the ranchers has been moving cows and a stray group are either laggards or else have turned around and are going back. No big deal -- happens all the time -- then I noticed that there was a cow/calf pair on my property in the acreage just north of my house. A closer look showed that the group on the road were 3 cow/calf pairs and they apparently were traveling with the 2 on my ground. How the 2 got inside the fence is still a mystery and probably means either I have a fence down or one that needs to be tightened and the two either went over or through in some fashion. Well, since I had to get my dish (salad -- avocado citrus salad with a lime poppy seed dressing -- yum) I couldn't take the time to sort it all out. When I left about an hour and a half later, the cows in the road had bedded down next to the road and the pair inside the fence were also laying down, chewing their cud. Just got home, and it is dark and I can't tell if they are still "guests" or if someone came and fetched them. Can't hear them outside, so I suspect that they have been moved along. All the gates are open so it would be an easy matter to get the 2 off my place. 

This or something similar usually happens several times a year. One morning I got up and found a big angus bull, scratching against the corner of my house standing in the flower bed, of course. One year, a big white bull sauntered up my driveway and wasn't about to leave or let me drive down to the road either. That time it took several hours to reach the rancher in question and have them come fetch their animal. There is always something going on. It has been interesting to hear Tricia's stories because I suspect the difference between small herds typically confined in smaller pastures and the larger herds that are used to vast spaces are different. It has been an education for me, that is for sure. Off to bed, we will see what the dawn brings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> After all those wonderful pictures of my garden, I have to share this heartbreak. I believe a rabbit has found its way into the garden and is eating the beets at ground level. They leave the greens which is unusual. Can you believe what they have done to these beets? And given 2 days of rain when I couldn't get into the garden they have been going down the row and decimating these beauties. Makes you want to cry.


I've had them look like that from deer, we rarely see a wild rabbit, too many coyotes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I will bet interesting is putting it a bit mildly!
> 
> All our cattle had horns, even the milk cows. We just knew to be alert around them.
> 
> Do folks still use "cattle guards" at the gates? I remember the strips of metal across the road where the gates were with the ditch under them. Kept the cows in and you could leave the gate open if you were going through it several times.


We use those gates here but call them Texas gates


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So interesting hearing the wandering cow stories. There are lots of cows raised around here. The county across the river was historically a dairy county and when I lived there a short 35 yrs ago, dairy farms were all around the county seat which was a small city of about 25,000 at the time. You could drive 5 minutes to get to any one of them. During the 1980's many of the farms succumbed to the Reagon farm buy out and developments got built. In my county, which is heavily apples and corn, there are many small beef and dairy farms. Several organic ones in my immediate area. But the animals are coralled and even tho some get moved for grazing I never see them moving down the road. We have a sizable field on my road that gets used this way for both chickens and for cows but i never see the movement of the animals so ..... There is another field used like this just a bit further down the road. I will see trailers on the fields so assume the animals are hauled over in them. 

What I do miss are all the bee hives that people had when I moved here. It was so easy to go down the road and buy fresh, raw honey for practically nothing. People seemed to lose interest in raising bees at some point; some due to the dying of the honey bees. Now there are very few local bee keepers and the honey costs a fortune.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some great experiences, even tho some of them were sad and trying.
> 
> I will eat what beets are left, but most of them were very small and only about 1/2" was left to them--not much eating there. The 2 big ones that got photo'd --well one of them has some root worth eating. Went out today after the rain stopped (dumb thing to do in a wet garden) to check on the remaining beets. The Deer Solution dried before the rain began again last nite so not seeing new damage but need to find out about harvesting with this spray on it. I felt desperate by last nite and figured either it would work or not but not to do anything was a guarantee that all would be completely lost.


I have used this to control deer, it's made from dried blood, really stinks but sent toxic to people. Supposed to make the deer think there is a predator around
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=71499&cat=2,51555&ap=1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just a little background. Like my parents, I have seen a lot of changes in the world and feel I have always been a step behind the rest of the world. When a teenager it always seemed fashions were 2 years getting here from either coast.
> 
> I live in the country, 7 miles from the nearest town. Population around 9,000. When I was in high school population was closer to 12,000. This town is the county seat.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a similar life to me. We had a party lines here until well into the 80's in the country. When we built our new house on the farm in 1983 we had to pay $800 extra for a private line as I was on- call for my job & the hospital had to be able to get me right away. When I was a teenager we had 14 families on the party line, you could hardly ever get the line.
When I started school there were 14 students, grades 1-8 & 7 from the same family, I loved it. Country schools closed when I was in grade 5 & we were bused to a town 9 miles away.
We have cell phones but cannot get rid of our land line as we have no cell service in our yard.
We live only 5 miles from the nearest town of 900 people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Garlic can be used in similar ways. Putting it on the soles of a baby's feet will help deal with lung infections. You will smell it on the baby's breath in the morning so you know it has been absorbed by thru the skin. Put a slice in the ear for ear infections. Hold a slice in the mouth on the gums for tooth infections or canker sores but not for too long as it can burn the skin. Lots of ways to use garlic. Wonderful to gargle with it for throat infections. Very antibiotic and antiseptic. It is good for blood pressure, too. Did you see the links I sent the other day on garlic and medicinal uses? Very interesting and useful


We're the links on the previous lace party? I was away for 5 days at a family reunion & didn't read the last part of it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I remember raw milk being delivered by a milk wagon. I didn't like to see the cream floating around and stopped drinking milk when I was pretty young. However, today, I value the raw milk that I can buy locally. The cream is so good: wish there was more of it so there would be enough to make butter. What we know today is that raw milk is so much healthier for you than the processed milk where pasteurization kills all the good bacteria, the enzymes, most of the vitamins which is why they add some Vit D back in, and even changes the milk protein making it harder to digest. I try to only eat raw milk cheeses which are much easier to digest. I really feel the difference when not eating raw milk cheeses and many people who think they are milk lactose intolerant do just fine with raw milk and raw milk products. The fat is a very healthy one for us, too.


A few months ago, I went to a cheese making session & was told not to buy whole milk to try to make cheese due to the processing it will not work, you have to buy 2%. The teacher tried to find someone who was milking a cow to buy fresh whole milk but couldn't find anyone. We haven't had a milk cow for 25 yrs. but I grew up having a milk cow & pail feeding the calf. Used to be everyone had their own milk & eggs but not anymore. Only one if my neighbors has chickens.
We can buy fresh eggs & butchered chickens from the Hutterite colony buy Health Canada regulations won't allow the sale of raw milk, how silly is that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So interesting hearing the wandering cow stories. There are lots of cows raised around here. The county across the river was historically a dairy county and when I lived there a short 35 yrs ago, dairy farms were all around the county seat which was a small city of about 25,000 at the time. You could drive 5 minutes to get to any one of them. During the 1980's many of the farms succumbed to the Reagon farm buy out and developments got built. In my county, which is heavily apples and corn, there are many small beef and dairy farms. Several organic ones in my immediate area. But the animals are coralled and even tho some get moved for grazing I never see them moving down the road. We have a sizable field on my road that gets used this way for both chickens and for cows but i never see the movement of the animals so ..... There is another field used like this just a bit further down the road. I will see trailers on the fields so assume the animals are hauled over in them.
> 
> What I do miss are all the bee hives that people had when I moved here. It was so easy to go down the road and buy fresh, raw honey for practically nothing. People seemed to lose interest in raising bees at some point; some due to the dying of the honey bees. Now there are very few local bee keepers and the honey costs a fortune.


Here almost all cattle are moved with cattle liners rather than chased down the roads, unless a very short distance.
On the Reserves the animals roam free on the roads, a young couple left our reunion Sat night & hit a horse that was on the highway, fortunately they were in the young mans 4X4 truck rather than the girls small car so they weren't hurt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have only a boring pair of socks on the go just now, needed something mindless to do in the truck for the 4 hr drive. I finished my last "mindless project" a few weeks ago.nothing fancy, I made it up as I went along.
Cast on a multiple of 4, can't remember but I think 32, maybe only 28. 
Knit 8 rows.
Knit 4,( YO, K2 tog, knit 2) repeat until 4 stitches left, then knit 4
Repeat this row until desired length, then knit 8 rows.

I used Prism yarn, knit u til I was almost out of yarn & did the last 8 rows of garter stitch


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We're the links on the previous lace party? I was away for 5 days at a family reunion & didn't read the last part of it


Hmm, cannot recall. I can't keep these things in my mind but these are 2 of them:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=60

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/265853.php?page=2

Thanx for reminding me of Plantskyd. I did use that in the past but had difficulty getting it to dissolve for spraying as I recall so forgot about it. But could look at it again. When you applied it, how long would it last? Did it hold up with rains and regular watering?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have only a boring pair of socks on the go just now, needed something mindless to do in the truck for the 4 hr drive. I finished my last "mindless project" a few weeks ago.


There is lots to be said for 'boring' mindless knitting projects. Sometimes they are just what the mind needs. And they are so meditative and relaxing. I have come to really love doing socks as they have all their different parts so the pattern changes with regularity and there is a nice rhythm to working them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hmm, cannot recall. I can't keep these things in my mind but these are 2 of them:
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=60
> 
> ...


Since I bought mine I saw it at the farm supply store in liquid firm that I think would be much easier to use.
It claims to last 3 months, I put it in again at 2.5 months & it seemed to work OK.

Well better get to bed, going picking wild blueberries tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> WIP's ,although much appreciated, cannot compare with those stories Tricia .Hope no one is offended with that comment but how someone lives her life is so very interesting .
> My WIP is a test knit of mittens .


Great mitts and I too love Tricias stories. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My major WIP is the oatmeal Guernsey, I finished the first sleeve a day ago.


Great :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I call this type of folks "cidiots". Yes, that is a "c" in front of idiots. Feel free to use it!


I will as we have tourists that it applies too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since I bought mine I saw it at the farm supply store in liquid firm that I think would be much easier to use.
> It claims to last 3 months, I put it in again at 2.5 months & it seemed to work OK.
> 
> Well better get to bed, going picking wild blueberries tomorrow.


thanks for the feed back on Plantskyd. It is a very good product and I believe Omri listed.

you scarf is lovely. great colors and a wonderfully classic simple lace pattern that shows off the colors very well

wild blueberries already. Yummmmmm


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely scarf Bonnie. Great :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I do remember party lines. I grew up in an even smaller town - just over 700 residents. Except for my grandparents, my nearest neighbor was a mile away. If you lived within five, yes five, miles from the elementary school (upper grades went two towns over) you had to walk or ride your bike (I was over the five mile limit so rode a bus). Uphill and downhill both ways, lol. Our party line had four families. My best girlfriend shared her party line with the town sheriff (Sheriff Little, only cop we had) so no chatting as she had to keep the line available. Only free calls were in town and you could have only one phone else Mr. Montgomery (the guy who owned the phone company) would charge you exorbitant fees. We had three paved roads, one intersection with a blinking yellow. The town library moved from room to room and we had actual town hall meetings. The aforementioned elementary school had one room and six grades. And the fire department was volunteer, nicknamed the 'cellar savers'. 

Pretty color Bonnie - it stripes up nicely.

Run4fitness - my word is obliviot - oblivious idiot  I am joining yours, cidiot, to the lexicon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, love your yarn for Forest Paths.

Ann, lovely start to your mitts.

JanetLee, we used to get unpastorized milk direct from the farm. So yummy. Now we purchase butter from grassfed cows. The taste is so different and so much better.

When I was a teenager, we had party lines. Don't remember them after I got married. Got married around 50 yrs ago.

Bonnie, I love your scarf with the prism yarn. Love the colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What a wealth of social history we have amongst us here. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Just a little background. Like my parents, I have seen a lot of changes in the world and feel I have always been a step behind the rest of the world. When a teenager it always seemed fashions were 2 years getting here from either coast.
> 
> I live in the country, 7 miles from the nearest town. Population around 9,000. When I was in high school population was closer to 12,000. This town is the county seat.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy your descriptions of life growing up, Tricia. We had a party line when I was little. I confess I can't remember when it changed but I still remember the number....Walbridge 8-2288. I imagine it was our line only when it changed to 928-2288. Funny, I was stressed about my mother's health one time and dialed that number before I realized it was the one from my childhood.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I remember raw milk being delivered by a milk wagon. I didn't like to see the cream floating around and stopped drinking milk when I was pretty young. However, today, I value the raw milk that I can buy locally. The cream is so good: wish there was more of it so there would be enough to make butter. What we know today is that raw milk is so much healthier for you than the processed milk where pasteurization kills all the good bacteria, the enzymes, most of the vitamins which is why they add some Vit D back in, and even changes the milk protein making it harder to digest. I try to only eat raw milk cheeses which are much easier to digest. I really feel the difference when not eating raw milk cheeses and many people who think they are milk lactose intolerant do just fine with raw milk and raw milk products. The fat is a very healthy one for us, too.


 Tried making a vegan cheese yesterday as I am avoiding dairy right now. I soaked almonds overnight, then blanched them quickly, put them in the blender with some lemon juice, olive oil, sea salt and water. After the mixture was smooth, I let it sit overnight in cheesecloth in the refrigerator to drain the excess liquid. Then you bake it for 30 or so minutes. More like a spread but I think it will be good in salads, in celery, etc.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have only a boring pair of socks on the go just now, needed something mindless to do in the truck for the 4 hr drive. I finished my last "mindless project" a few weeks ago.nothing fancy, I made it up as I went along.
> Cast on a multiple of 4, can't remember but I think 32, maybe only 28.
> Knit 8 rows.
> Knit 4,( YO, K2 tog, knit 2) repeat until 4 stitches left, then knit 4
> ...


I like the pattern, Bonnie. It is very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Tried making a vegan cheese yesterday as I am avoiding dairy right now. I soaked almonds overnight, then blanched them quickly, put them in the blender with some lemon juice, olive oil, sea salt and water. After the mixture was smooth, I let it sit overnight in cheesecloth in the refrigerator to drain the excess liquid. Then you bake it for 30 or so minutes. More like a spread but I think it will be good in salads, in celery, etc.


sounds good/will save. read a cashew cheese recipe the other day. good that you have some good tasting options.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> sounds good/will save. read a cashew cheese recipe the other day. good that you have some good tasting options.


I got the recipe on a website called Lands & Flavors. He has a variety of vegan cheese recipes.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie.a very attractive cuff.
Melanie...i have given up watching the calories and have cream if I want it.
Bonnie...lovely scarf and interesting farm tales .
Bev ..married 50 years ? You look about 55 so were you 5 when Gary caught you in his snare ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie.a very attractive cuff.
> Melanie...i have given up watching the calories and have cream if I want it.
> Bonnie...lovely scarf and interesting farm tales .
> Bev ..married 50 years ? You look about 55 so were you 5 when Gary caught you in his snare ????


Ann--eating organic cream, butter, organic fats of the right kind (olive, coconut, avocado) is actually very healthy and should be done more. Current research in nutritional and holistic healing venues promotes 30-60% fat eating a day. So enjoy away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--thanx for the Lands and Flavors link. Will check it out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia your cowl will be very pretty and useful! Those cold winter days need all the protection you can get... 

Ann I think your Mittens will be very colorful and pretty!! I'd like to see them when your finished!

Bonnie that pattern is perfect for this yarn.. you made a very pretty scarf... 

Julie I love the ribbing also on your sleeve... it looks like it is cabled to me.. Your Gansey's are always so beautiful.. 

Tricia my parents had a party line in Bend in the 80's and 90's... I think it depends on the terrain you live in or the vast amount of country you live in... When you live in town it isn't as difficult.. When we lived in Twickenham Or all we had to do is dial the last 4 numbers to get our neighbors..  Now you have to dial a 1 then the area code then the actual phone number.. it's crazy..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I really enjoy your descriptions of life growing up, Tricia. We had a party line when I was little. I confess I can't remember when it changed but I still remember the number....Walbridge 8-2288. I imagine it was our line only when it changed to 928-2288. Funny, I was stressed about my mother's health one time and dialed that number before I realized it was the one from my childhood.


LOL Mine was Yorkshire 7-2617! isn't is funny how we can remember those numbers... it translated to 267- I have had a 267 in other phone numbers since then too.. :sm01: with different area codes of course..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well with all this 'Cyber' stuff going on invading our lives, most of which I find totally irritating and confusing... there is some good coming out of it... at work each year my boss hires highschoolers to work during the summer... well 2 of them called in yesterday.. and their car full of booze was spotted on 'Instagram'.. LOL Busted!!! one of the girls who was called in to cover for them actually got the post and recorded it... It was a new type of messaging that only stays posted for a few hours so it was quick thinking on her part.. my boss will see it today.. and I think there will be some pretty stern talks when those two show back up to work.. and to think they look like such sweet girls... but the way they were dressed and the looked for their "party up river" was anything but SWEET!!! 

I am still working on the socks.. I have to try them on to see if my ribbing is long enough.. then I get to turn the heel!!! that is what I like the most.. it is like magic to me... and after that they should be quickly done up... I also have 3 months of the BON to do... 
Bonnie the BON is the Block Of the Month (don't really remember why we didn't call it the BOM LOL) that Dogyarns is doing in Ravelry... 
Plus I still have the edge to get done on my Shetland Shawl sample.. I will be happy when I have more time to knit.. LOL it doesn't always take me forever to finish a project!!!

Karen I am so sorry you had to give up your fur babies.. I do hope they will find happy homes... I can see where that amount of money is a bit much even if it was just a deposit.. My town boasts of being so dog friendly .. that is until you need to rent a place!!! My Golden Retriever had to live half the State away with my inlaws until we could find a place to live... we were able to have the cat and my Corgie but Sneakers was too big for the 5th Wheel we lived in until we could find a home that would allow her.. I just hated it here because of that.. and the house we did find was mold infested.. we should of sued them but they allowed my pets with just a extra $50 a month to start off with .. they raised it over the years.. so our town really isn't dog friendly we just have a 'no kill' humane society.. I was so happy to have bought our home.. and my dogs have never caused any damage to it... unfortunately the oldest doxie did damage a little bit of the rental though.. only the first week we had her.. then she got her crate!! for when we weren't at home.. we fixed the blinds and repaired all damage ourselves so there wasn't any out of pocket damage to the landlords... oh I forgot they bought the new blinds.. so I guess they had reasons for the deposit but the hike in rent really put me off.. but that is behind us now...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--share your feelings about doing sock heels. There does seem something magical watching the heel cup form and then moving back to the tube knitting of either the leg or foot part, depending on which direction you are knitting. Hmm, very stuck again for a project, maybe another pair of socks would do. Wish I had some cotton in bright colors for socks for my gd. All I have is some grey bought on a close out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah, the magic of the heel turn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, the magic of the heel turn


And add to that any special stitch patterns being use as in the socks we did here on LP this past winter/spring.....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I stick with the one type of heel-turn...whatever direction the pattern is started from. Very similar to the FLK heel but I've developed a rhythm/style to it that stays pretty well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I stick with the one type of heel-turn...whatever direction the pattern is started from. Very similar to the FLK heel but I've developed a rhythm/style to it that stays pretty well.


Finding your own rhythm is part of the success of our knitting, no?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie.a very attractive cuff.
> Melanie...i have given up watching the calories and have cream if I want it.
> Bonnie...lovely scarf and interesting farm tales .
> Bev ..married 50 years ? You look about 55 so were you 5 when Gary caught you in his snare ????


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia your cowl will be very pretty and useful! Those cold winter days need all the protection you can get...
> 
> Ann I think your Mittens will be very colorful and pretty!! I'd like to see them when your finished!
> 
> ...


Yes Ronie, it is a 2 x 2 cable on the cuff, and thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ..married 50 years ? You look about 55 so were you 5 when Gary caught you in his snare ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Sweetie, I am all of 64 years old. I go on Medicare next year.  I was 19 when we married.

I 'posted' these pictures last night, but then didn't hit send. So here they are again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, Bev. I love the stowaway :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sweetie, I am all of 64 years old. I go on Medicare next year.  I was 19 when we married.
> 
> I 'posted' these pictures last night, but then didn't hit send. So here they are again.


And superb, as always- I love seeing your world, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos, Bev. I love the stowaway :sm24:


Ditto from me, Bev! :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pictures Bev  But your math is not working out, lol. Congrats on 50 years however


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia your cowl will be very pretty and useful! Those cold winter days need all the protection you can get...
> 
> Ann I think your Mittens will be very colorful and pretty!! I'd like to see them when your finished!
> 
> ...


Until about 10 yrs ago we just had to dial 4 numbers for local calls, now it's been "updated" & we have to dial 10???? Silly me, that doesn't seem like an improvement!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sweetie, I am all of 64 years old. I go on Medicare next year.  I was 19 when we married.
> 
> I 'posted' these pictures last night, but then didn't hit send. So here they are again.


Lovely photos.

Julie, that cabled cuff is really pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sweetie, I am all of 64 years old. I go on Medicare next year.  I was 19 when we married.
> 
> I 'posted' these pictures last night, but then didn't hit send. So here they are again.


ooh, I want a jigsaw puzzle of the pic with the birds. Love it!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A few months ago, I went to a cheese making session & was told not to buy whole milk to try to make cheese due to the processing it will not work, you have to buy 2%. The teacher tried to find someone who was milking a cow to buy fresh whole milk but couldn't find anyone. We haven't had a milk cow for 25 yrs. but I grew up having a milk cow & pail feeding the calf. Used to be everyone had their own milk & eggs but not anymore. Only one if my neighbors has chickens.
> We can buy fresh eggs & butchered chickens from the Hutterite colony buy Health Canada regulations won't allow the sale of raw milk, how silly is that!


You cook the eggs and chicken meat, not the milk. Least that was the explanation given when that law went into effect here. Some cows have a disease that is not harmful to cows but could be for people. It is considered like eating raw meat. Or was when the laws were created.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have only a boring pair of socks on the go just now, needed something mindless to do in the truck for the 4 hr drive. I finished my last "mindless project" a few weeks ago.nothing fancy, I made it up as I went along.
> Cast on a multiple of 4, can't remember but I think 32, maybe only 28.
> Knit 8 rows.
> Knit 4,( YO, K2 tog, knit 2) repeat until 4 stitches left, then knit 4
> ...


Pretty scarf and it sounds easy. Love your yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
A few months ago, I went to a cheese making session & was told not to buy whole milk to try to make cheese due to the processing it will not work, you have to buy 2%. The teacher tried to find someone who was milking a cow to buy fresh whole milk but couldn't find anyone. We haven't had a milk cow for 25 yrs. but I grew up having a milk cow & pail feeding the calf. Used to be everyone had their own milk & eggs but not anymore. Only one if my neighbors has chickens.
We can buy fresh eggs & butchered chickens from the Hutterite colony buy Health Canada regulations won't allow the sale of raw milk, how silly is that!

Raw milk sales are a big issue in the States Bonnie. The FDA often runs SWAT operations against raw milk dairy farms and health food stores. They are all illegal raids but designed to promote the FDA/Codex policies to destroy all holistic protocols and organic food. Lots of propaganda from govt and the Dairy industry about dangers of raw milk, none of it ever substantiated with evidence. Just lots of attacks on small farmers trying to drive them out of business and limit public choice. It is not silly--it is evil, sinister, nefarious to use a few of my choice words.

As for cheese making, you got a bunch of malarky handed to you. I buy raw, whole milk cheeses all the time. I recently made paneer and yogurt from raw, whole milk--delicious!
I think the problem, at least for me, is when you have to heat the milk for cheese making and take the temps up high. It changes the milk proteins and kills the enzymes and other nutrients. Then it is not raw milk anymore. My yogurt was made heating only to 105*F. The paneer calls for boiling in order to change the milk protein on purpose but I only heated to about 180* and it seemed to work, so not as much damage to the milk.

It really is too bad that you cannot find any small farm that would sell you raw milk. What about goats? They also provide excellent milk.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia your cowl will be very pretty and useful! Those cold winter days need all the protection you can get...
> 
> Ann I think your Mittens will be very colorful and pretty!! I'd like to see them when your finished!
> 
> ...


I remember those days. The hardest thing was remembering to add the prefix. I remember people getting mixed up and would dial our area code and prefix, then the number they wanted THE be mad when we were not the doctor, pharmacy, or person they were trying to call. A city near here in a different area code has the same prefix. Older people had the biggest problem.
Remember when all calls went through an operator? Crank on the phone?

Horses, cars, planes, space travel, computers (from room size down to hand held), punch cards, party lines to cell phones. Wolder what the next generation will do?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> Lovely photos.
> 
> Julie, that cabled cuff is really pretty.


Thank you, Bonnie! I like the look, but do find the cable cross row a bit fiddly.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I forgot who asked but BON is bead or not. A term Jane (I think) coined for Elizabeth's yearly mystery scarf pattern. 12 months with a clue or section each month. There is a choice to bead it or not so 2 versions. Elizabeth and Jane have not been here for a while. I think they got very busy with projects and life. Elizabeth is dogyarns and has the Big Comfy Dog House. She designs and has several designs, mkal, and projects available. You can find BON here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2016-year-of-lace-mkal

Jane is a test knitter and avid lace and bead knitter. She and Elizabeth help moderate groups on Ravelry like Toni's (tll) Knitting in the Loft.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I forgot who asked but BON is bead or not. A term Jane (I think) coined for Elizabeth's yearly mystery scarf pattern. 12 months with a clue or section each month. There is a choice to bead it or not so 2 versions. Elizabeth and Jane have not been here for a while. I think they got very busy with projects and life. Elizabeth is dogyarns and has the Big Comfy Dog House. She designs and has several designs, mkal, and projects available. You can find BON here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2016-year-of-lace-mkal
> 
> Jane is a test knitter and avid lace and bead knitter. She and Elizabeth help moderate groups on Ravelry like Toni's (tll) Knitting in the Loft.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think the query was Bonnie's- not surprising she was not able to decode it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the query was Bonnie's- not surprising she was not able to decode it.


Thanks. I forgot and speed reading back I either did not go far enough or passed it. Didn't want to answer if someone else had,


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

If any of you looked at the zoo link, you might have seen this infornation. Posted at Monkey Island is a notice about this monkey.

On May 28, 1959, aboard the JUPITER AM-18, Able, a rhesus monkey, and Miss Baker, a squirrel monkey flew a successful mission. Able was born at the Ralph Mitchell Zoo in Independence, Kansas.[5] They travelled in excess of 16,000 km/h, and withstood 38 g (373 m/s2). Able died June 1, 1959, while undergoing surgery to remove an infected medical electrode, from a reaction to the anesthesia. Baker became the first monkey to survive the stresses of spaceflight and the related medical procedures. Baker died November 29, 1984, at the age of 27 and is buried on the grounds of the United States Space & Rocket Center in Huntsville, Alabama. Able was preserved, and is now on display at the Smithsonian Institution's National Air and Space Museum. Their names were taken from the US military phonetic alphabet.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Baker
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/11873


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks. I forgot and speed reading back I either did not go far enough or passed it. Didn't want to answer if someone else had,


 :sm24:

I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


Oh No! That is cruel. I am not surprised your are grumpy. Downright furious I would be.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, so sorry to hear of all that red tape you are running into. 40 weeks! Hope your GP can help.

THanks, Julie, Norma, Pam, Melanie, Bonnie and Tanya-re photos. 

Melanie, I know my math is off a bit. But I will be married 50 years before I know it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, wishing and praying for the best in His timing.

It is hard to see but remember when I shot these pictures all I could see was my reflection.

Cows in pond and under tree
My view off the porch
The first fence is the edge of the yard, part of the hay field on the left and pasture at the back. This is the hill where water runs off to the pond. The tree line, the front one is my property line, the back one is at the road 3/8th mile away.

If you put the top pic on the right and bottom on the left it is close to a view from property line to pond.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh No! That is cruel. I am not surprised your are grumpy. Downright furious I would be.


Me, too, Julie! That is so ridiculous! I hope your GP can move it along faster.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Down the driveway 
The system is slow or something. It is taking a looong time to load.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So lovely to see some of your world, Tricia.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--so nice for you to share your world with us. Farmland is good feeling land.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope you saw all 3. I had a hard time uploading.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Down the driveway
> The system is slow or something. It is taking a looong time to load.


It looks really lovely there, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We had a bit of discussion a few days ago about community agriculture. This came in today and want to share it here. A few of you may know this community which has changed a lot over the years for the worse so this project is very heartwarming to me.

http://www.healthfreedoms.org/growing-gardens-and-bringing-communities-together/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My major WIP is the oatmeal Guernsey, I finished the first sleeve a day ago.


That cuff is gorgeous, Julie!!!

p.14


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> A few months ago, I went to a cheese making session & was told not to buy whole milk to try to make cheese due to the processing it will not work, you have to buy 2%. The teacher tried to find someone who was milking a cow to buy fresh whole milk but couldn't find anyone. We haven't had a milk cow for 25 yrs. but I grew up having a milk cow & pail feeding the calf. Used to be everyone had their own milk & eggs but not anymore. Only one if my neighbors has chickens.
> We can buy fresh eggs & butchered chickens from the Hutterite colony buy Health Canada regulations won't allow the sale of raw milk, how silly is that!
> 
> ...


It was something to do with the homogenizing process for the whole milk that makes it unsuitable for the type of cheese we were making, apparently it won't separate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I forgot who asked but BON is bead or not. A term Jane (I think) coined for Elizabeth's yearly mystery scarf pattern. 12 months with a clue or section each month. There is a choice to bead it or not so 2 versions. Elizabeth and Jane have not been here for a while. I think they got very busy with projects and life. Elizabeth is dogyarns and has the Big Comfy Dog House. She designs and has several designs, mkal, and projects available. You can find BON here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2016-year-of-lace-mkal
> 
> Jane is a test knitter and avid lace and bead knitter. She and Elizabeth help moderate groups on Ravelry like Toni's (tll) Knitting in the Loft.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you. Ill look it up


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


I would be too, maybe even worse since I have little patience. You are remarkable to have stayed in such good cheer for so long. Maybe your excellent knitting is also your mood enhancer. In any case, I'm sorry that you are once again being put off. Fingers crossed that the GP can help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


That's crazy to make you wait so long, especially when you are waiting in the hip surgery. Hope your GP can speed them up


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I am hoping that your GP can help speed things up for you, too. You are in my prayers.

Tricia, your photos and stories are wonderful! We had a party line while growing up also. It was shared with one other family of our choice though. I vaguely remember when the phone numbers changed from 4 digits to 7. I must have been elementary age about then. We are still limited on our land line for long distance calls. Instead of two nearby towns, we can call three within in a 15 mile area, but one 5 miles away is still long distance. 

That is a beautiful colorway for your "mindless" scarf, Bonnie. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was something to do with the homogenizing process for the whole milk that makes it unsuitable for the type of cheese we were making, apparently it won't separate


Admittedly, I am not a cheese making connoisseur but I do know that different cheeses process a bit differently from each other. Have to wonder how they make the great raw milk cheeses that I buy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


That is just awful Julie. I would be so angry. You have a right to be depressed. I do hope your GP can help move the date up m


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--so nice for you to share your world with us. Farmland is good feeling land.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh No! That is cruel. I am not surprised your are grumpy. Downright furious I would be.


Don't normally do furious until it is too late- then I am capable almost of murder (when it was the ex) That took some facing up to, when I realised I had been being pushed by him to the point where I might have picked up a knife. Very bad combination him and me.
Thanks for understanding, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of all that red tape you are running into. 40 weeks! Hope your GP can help.
> 
> THanks, Julie, Norma, Pam, Melanie, Bonnie and Tanya-re photos.
> 
> Melanie, I know my math is off a bit. But I will be married 50 years before I know it.


Thanks Bev- I do hope so, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of all that red tape you are running into. 40 weeks! Hope your GP can help.
> 
> THanks, Julie, Norma, Pam, Melanie, Bonnie and Tanya-re photos.
> 
> Melanie, I know my math is off a bit. But I will be married 50 years before I know it.


The Pharmacist thinks it is a bit off, too- recommended I see the GP- but I had already, of course decided I needed to see him. He is a very nice Aberdeen trained Azer Baijani. We often end up having religious discussions with him being Muslim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, wishing and praying for the best in His timing.
> 
> It is hard to see but remember when I shot these pictures all I could see was my reflection.
> 
> ...


I was so stunned by the letter, I never thought to put it to Him- I must work on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie! That is so ridiculous! I hope your GP can move it along faster.


Got to wait till Monday to see what he has to say! But thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That cuff is gorgeous, Julie!!!
> 
> p.14


Thanks Toni!
I have been saying several times that it is fiddly to do- forgive me if that has been on here- memory a bit stuffed today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I would be too, maybe even worse since I have little patience. You are remarkable to have stayed in such good cheer for so long. Maybe your excellent knitting is also your mood enhancer. In any case, I'm sorry that you are once again being put off. Fingers crossed that the GP can help.


Thank you so much, DeEtta, for that lovely compliment- you yourself are a brilliant knitter in my opinion! Please have those fingers crossed on Sunday! (your time)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy to make you wait so long, especially when you are waiting in the hip surgery. Hope your GP can speed them up


Indeed, Bonnie, I do so hope so, too. It was such a shock reading the letter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am hoping that your GP can help speed things up for you, too. You are in my prayers.
> 
> Tricia, your photos and stories are wonderful! We had a party line while growing up also. It was shared with one other family of our choice though. I vaguely remember when the phone numbers changed from 4 digits to 7. I must have been elementary age about then. We are still limited on our land line for long distance calls. Instead of two nearby towns, we can call three within in a 15 mile area, but one 5 miles away is still long distance.
> 
> That is a beautiful colorway for your "mindless" scarf, Bonnie. :sm24:


Thank you, Toni, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is just awful Julie. I would be so angry. You have a right to be depressed. I do hope your GP can help move the date up m


Thanks Barbara- I suppose somewhere I am angry- it probably is why my arthritis is as bad as it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was something to do with the homogenizing process for the whole milk that makes it unsuitable for the type of cheese we were making, apparently it won't separate.


You need pasteurized only milk. I don't really trust the double-process milk either...but the price level keeps me "locked in" to buying more 2% than I care for.

I got into my doctor's office within 4 hours of my call this morning (rare for a Wednesday).

My wounds on my left shoulder weren't looked at (didn't point them out) but I just noticed that they're getting smaller now that I'm not having to go out in this heat to "MOVE". I have two on my right arm that WERE noticed...and I have no idea how they got started (appeared mid-month). I get to call my PT "friend" within a month and hope she can fit me in within 2-3 months.

I was almost out of my 2 essentials for Rx tablets and I am pleased that I don't have to run out of them! On to more knitting! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You need pasteurized only milk. I don't really trust the double-process milk either...but the price level keeps me "locked in" to buying more 2% than I care for.
> 
> I got into my doctor's office within 4 hours of my call this morning (rare for a Wednesday).
> 
> ...


Karen you do not need pasteurized milk to make cheese. Otherwise there would be no raw milk cheese made. And historically cheese was not made with pasteurized cheese. This is a wrong thinking.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am hoping that your GP can help speed things up for you, too. You are in my prayers.
> 
> Tricia, your photos and stories are wonderful! We had a party line while growing up also. It was shared with one other family of our choice though. I vaguely remember when the phone numbers changed from 4 digits to 7. I must have been elementary age about then. We are still limited on our land line for long distance calls. Instead of two nearby towns, we can call three within in a 15 mile area, but one 5 miles away is still long distance.
> 
> That is a beautiful colorway for your "mindless" scarf, Bonnie. :sm24:


From one town we can call another town in another state free but it is long distance to any other town in the county.

Glad you like the pictures. I think this is a very pretty area. Things are more convenient here than western Kansas. Western Kansas is more flat and a field is a square mile or more, lengthy travel for kids to go to high school and dorm living for those going to college. It is hard to imagine the difference in 400 miles. Even harder to think of the difference in 20 miles. Two towns, two different life styles. One a white collar town, no lunch pails carried, some businesses not even allowed to start business because they were not the image the town wanted. The other town was blue collar, labor, cattle and at one time had 3 oil refineries, one paint plant, a metal cast plant that made metal castings, an airplane manufacturing plant, stock yards, and for a while Amazon processing and shipping site.

Get the picture? Lawyers, bankers, shop owners in one town. Manual labor workers in factories and manufacturing in the other in addition to the bankers and shop owners. The county seat has been in both towns over the years, the schools are rivals to the point of fights and killings when I was a teenager. The state tries to get them to build a school between the two towns and join together with one administration but both towns would rather pay higher taxes than give up their school and sports competition. We could have a 4 year college for the cost we have for 2 2 year colleges (I think). Even the high school if combined could provide training options not available to students today.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so stunned by the letter, I never thought to put it to Him- I must work on that.


I will bring it up in the prayer portion of our meeting tomorrow. They are used to me mentioning prayer requests world wide.

I would also ask for prayer for God's will for a friend in prison. God knows the situation and may have him in prison for His purpose, like Paul and the apostles but it there is an appeal filed. May God's will be done in all situations.

Could this be the start of imprisonment for faith?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have only a boring pair of socks on the go just now, needed something mindless to do in the truck for the 4 hr drive. I finished my last "mindless project" a few weeks ago.nothing fancy, I made it up as I went along.
> Cast on a multiple of 4, can't remember but I think 32, maybe only 28.
> Knit 8 rows.
> Knit 4,( YO, K2 tog, knit 2) repeat until 4 stitches left, then knit 4
> ...


Lovely scarf! I have two mindless projects going now. Good for a stand by when you have a few minutes, or just to relax for a few with something simple.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

We had a party line also. Our number was DU 47848. There were a couple of ladies who would listen in all the time. Drove my mother crazy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


Excessive? Is there not another word for this? That is way too long to wait for necessary surgery. I sincerely hope they change their minds, sooner as opposed to later. I would be grumpy also.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen you do not need pasteurized milk to make cheese. Otherwise there would be no raw milk cheese made. And historically cheese was not made with pasteurized cheese. This is a wrong thinking.


Not necessarily wrong...it depends on the "licensing" and variety of cheese you wish to make.

But Homogenized isn't ever going to create any delicious mixtures whatever you try to work with it...for the butter or cheese efforts. I wasn't cutting off the raw milk effort whatsoever, just the H-word stuff!

I'll keep it clean...but all y'all know what Tanya and I consider the unmentionable junk out there. I miss Switzerland and the fresh milk I got when I was 7/8 years old! Whimper!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoping you get a good result on Monday Julie.

Bev, DH and I will be celebrating 25 this year  so we are only halfway behind you. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I will bring it up in the prayer portion of our meeting tomorrow. They are used to me mentioning prayer requests world wide.
> 
> I would also ask for prayer for God's will for a friend in prison. God knows the situation and may have him in prison for His purpose, like Paul and the apostles but it there is an appeal filed. May God's will be done in all situations.
> 
> Could this be the start of imprisonment for faith?


Thank you so much, Tricia. 
The other friend sounds as if he is in a major predicament. I will be thinking of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Excessive? Is there not another word for this? That is way too long to wait for necessary surgery. I sincerely hope they change their minds, sooner as opposed to later. I would be grumpy also.


I can think of lots of words I could use, JanetLee! I do try very hard not to use bad language though! I don't think they can have communicated with the Orthopaedics people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hoping you get a good result on Monday Julie.
> 
> Bev, DH and I will be celebrating 25 this year  so we are only halfway behind you. :-D


Thank you Melanie!
And congratulations for when you do reach your anniversary!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mom and Dad have 51 years together. :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I will bring it up in the prayer portion of our meeting tomorrow. They are used to me mentioning prayer requests world wide.
> 
> I would also ask for prayer for God's will for a friend in prison. God knows the situation and may have him in prison for His purpose, like Paul and the apostles but it there is an appeal filed. May God's will be done in all situations.
> 
> Could this be the start of imprisonment for faith?


Oh no, Tricia, say it ain't so. But as you know, it could very well be all part of His plan. Maranatha!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't been on much the last couple of days. BON stands for Beaded-or-Not lace scarf. It is a scarf for which we get a clue each month. As the name implies there is a beaded and non beaded pattern each month.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely. What is BON?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sweetie, I am all of 64 years old. I go on Medicare next year.  I was 19 when we married.
> 
> I 'posted' these pictures last night, but then didn't hit send. So here they are again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry about that wait. I can understand you being down. Hopefully your GP may be able to persuade them to bring it forward.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I am a very grumpy person today- yesterday I was downright depressed. I finally got the letter from Cardiology- I am apparently priority 3 and they expect they may be able to fit me in, in 40 weeks time. There is no way I have ever been able to afford Private Medical treatment- and it is not nice facing those months in the pain that I am in. I have an appointment with the GP, on Monday- I am hoping maybe he can stress with them that 40 weeks to wait is a bit excessive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, sorry about that wait. I can understand you being down. Hopefully your GP may be able to persuade them to bring it forward.
> 
> Sue


I hope so, Sue- it is quite an awful prospect.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I will be praying for your friend.

Also, Julie, I have been praying for you and your situation.

Thanks, Sue-re pics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend & I each picked 1.5 gallons of blueberries. She showed me how she rolls them down a wool blanket to clean them, all the leaves & stuff stick to the blanket, it worked very slick, we were done in no time.
My DH just came in & told me he saw 2 young bears very near where we had been oicking????????, glad we didn't see them!

My GKs, 7 yr old boy & 4 yr old girl are here until tomorrow night, I babysit when parents are working, both start at 6am so the kids always stay the night before. Other grandmother was to keep them tomorrow but cancelled at the last minute, that drives DIL crazy as she does it often


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, I will be praying for your friend.
> 
> Also, Julie, I have been praying for you and your situation.
> 
> Thanks, Sue-re pics.


Thank you, dear Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend & I each picked 1.5 gallons of blueberries. She showed me how she rolls them down a wool blanket to clean them, all the leaves & stuff stick to the blanket, it worked very slick, we were done in no time.
> My DH just came in & told me he saw 2 young bears very near where we had been oicking????????, glad we didn't see them!
> 
> My GKs, 7 yr old boy & 4 yr old girl are here until tomorrow night, I babysit when parents are working, both start at 6am so the kids always stay the night before. Other grandmother was to keep them tomorrow but cancelled at the last minute, that drives DIL crazy as she does it often


Wow, sounds delicious. Cleaning technique a good one. Bears are reputed to love blueberries. Around here we have wild low bush ones up on the mountain. Tiny, but yummy. Blueberry farms used to exist in the next county over. The remains of them are wild now but development has taken a lot of them out. I remember them as being sooooo good.

Enjoy the GKs even tho the other Gran is not reliable. They are at a fun age.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, those photos give me a real good sense of your property :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,did you hear me screaming ? Absolutely so inconsiderate keeping someone waiting 40 weeks .Here there are rules that if you see the GP and he refers you on then you must be seen within 6 weeks .
Bev ,more lovely photos ,thank you.
Tricia ,you do have a lovely landscape but that goes with hard work I appreciate .
Bonnie ,there has been a programme here about a man who befriended a bear and it has been very interesting .Despite what the programme portrays I wouldn't fancy meeting one .
The mitts are coming on nicely and I have started the second one .
Rentals have risen over here with many being unable to get on the housing ladder .As with everything there are good and bad on both sides .We had a flat and the last tenant left a filthy mess and failed to pay the last month .He never had to wait more than a few hours to get something fixed but that is how he behaved .The previous tenant was fine .Two sides to the coin.More knitting time ,hopefully ,Ronie .Young women seem very fond of their wine over here .
When is Linda away ? Hope she is well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> We had a bit of discussion a few days ago about community agriculture. This came in today and want to share it here. A few of you may know this community which has changed a lot over the years for the worse so this project is very heartwarming to me.
> 
> http://www.healthfreedoms.org/growing-gardens-and-bringing-communities-together/


That is heartwarming. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I will bring it up in the prayer portion of our meeting tomorrow. They are used to me mentioning prayer requests world wide.
> 
> I would also ask for prayer for God's will for a friend in prison. God knows the situation and may have him in prison for His purpose, like Paul and the apostles but it there is an appeal filed. May God's will be done in all situations.
> 
> Could this be the start of imprisonment for faith?


He is in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Mom and Dad have 51 years together. :sm24:


So do DH and I :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,did you hear me screaming ? Absolutely so inconsiderate keeping someone waiting 40 weeks .Here there are rules that if you see the GP and he refers you on then you must be seen within 6 weeks .
> Bev ,more lovely photos ,thank you.
> Tricia ,you do have a lovely landscape but that goes with hard work I appreciate .
> Bonnie ,there has been a programme here about a man who befriended a bear and it has been very interesting .Despite what the programme portrays I wouldn't fancy meeting one .
> ...


Is that within the NHS, Ann?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes Julie that is the NHS .Private is very quick but expensive unless you have cover .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, lovely work on your gansey. I do love the look of the cuff on the sleeve - really nice detail. So sorry to hear of your run around with getting your procedure scheduled. I sure hope the gp can push things forward.

JanetLee, I saw a picture of your gansey on the kp digest. The patterns you chose were really pretty and the whole sweater turned out wonderful. 

Bonnie, that is so interesting about the warm onions for chest colds. I had never heard that before. --- or the garlic, Tanya. 

Tricia, what an interesting life you have had growing up on a rural country farm. Much different then my life of growing up in the suburbs of NYC. We did have a party line though - probably about 60 years ago.

Bonnie, very pretty scarf - love the colors. 
P. 18


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, your friend is in my prayers. It could be the beginning, but it is so wrong. It is a good thing that God sees the bigger picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, I recently bought vegan cheese and it was awful. I am glad your homemade one turned out good. I will have to look that up and give it a try. 

Beautiful photos once again Bev! I especially love the floating red leaf one.

Tricia, thanks for sharing pictures of your place. It looks so peaceful there.
Sorry about your friends predicament.

Wow, that's a lot of blueberries Bonnie. Great way of cleaning them. Do you freeze them, or can you eat all those before they go bad? Enjoy time with your gks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Yes Julie that is the NHS .Private is very quick but expensive unless you have cover .


That sounds so much better than what we have now- I have not seen anything yet about Mrs May's response to anything!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn and Ann. I am having a blast getting them.

They have been working on the roof this week. Not getting much knitting done. Evenings taken up by moving things around etc to make it easier for them to work. But the majority of the roof will be done at the end of today. YAY! We are heading to the Delaware shore next week and we haven't focused on that at all. Fortunately the list we made before we went last summer is still on the fridge.  So we don't have to reorganize again. Now, we will just have to find all our stuff upstairs as it has been moved and shifted etc.

Bonnie, I loved your blueberry story. What a great way to clean them. We planted two blueberry bushes in the back yard. They are to be huge ones. So far they haven't done much growing as the deer keep chomping them down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, lovely work on your gansey. I do love the look of the cuff on the sleeve - really nice detail. So sorry to hear of your run around with getting your procedure scheduled. I sure hope the gp can push things forward.
> 
> JanetLee, I saw a picture of your gansey on the kp digest. The patterns you chose were really pretty and the whole sweater turned out wonderful.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn! I really hope the GP will be able to hurry them up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn and Ann. I am having a blast getting them.
> 
> They have been working on the roof this week. Not getting much knitting done. Evenings taken up by moving things around etc to make it easier for them to work. But the majority of the roof will be done at the end of today. YAY! We are heading to the Delaware shore next week and we haven't focused on that at all. Fortunately the list we made before we went last summer is still on the fridge.  So we don't have to reorganize again. Now, we will just have to find all our stuff upstairs as it has been moved and shifted etc.
> 
> Bonnie, I loved your blueberry story. What a great way to clean them. We planted two blueberry bushes in the back yard. They are to be huge ones. So far they haven't done much growing as the deer keep chomping them down.


Deer love these 'supermarkets' of gardens that people create- we have deer, introduced, but I have never heard of them becoming urban, as has definitely been happening in parts of Scotland.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, lovely work on your gansey. I do love the look of the cuff on the sleeve - really nice detail. So sorry to hear of your run around with getting your procedure scheduled. I sure hope the gp can push things forward.
> 
> JanetLee, I saw a picture of your gansey on the kp digest. The patterns you chose were really pretty and the whole sweater turned out wonderful.
> 
> ...


"
Caryn--you know the very old adage: "Let your food be your medicine and your medicine your food"

I have a book on Vermont Folk Medicine read many decades ago. A little book by a man, a doctor, name Jarvis. His story talks about moving to rural Vermont and learning pretty quickly that if he didn't learn and embrace the medicinal folkways no one would even deal with him. So being an older style practitioner he opened his mind and began to study the healing protocols of the region. Two crops were very big there: apples and corn. Needless to say much healing was done with these two foods. It is that book that taught be about Apple cider vinegar and some of its healthful uses. Corn also came in for some interesting uses. I still recall the use of organic, cold pressed corn oil being applied to warts on a daily basis till they healed. Since I had a wart on a finger at that time it impressed me. But garlic which grows almost universally has a huge history of numerous medicinal uses. If you read the links I sent, you can get some sense of its power. One interesting fact that I read in an herbal book years ago (maybe the one by Lust) was that Big Pharma was spending millions/year going around the world looking at local healing protocols in order to find ways of taking real food/herbs to extract elements for patenting. That practice has not changed much. I also recall my very cynical feeling that this industry would travel to Africa to research garlic but would not go down South to see how local poor Black people used it for health and healing. I guess my point is that this information has always been with us but our medical industry, controlling all popular 'knowledge' regarding health/healing, has worked very hard to suppress this kind of information as it is not profitable if people know how to take care of themselves with food and herbs and energy healing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn and Ann. I am having a blast getting them.
> 
> They have been working on the roof this week. Not getting much knitting done. Evenings taken up by moving things around etc to make it easier for them to work. But the majority of the roof will be done at the end of today. YAY! We are heading to the Delaware shore next week and we haven't focused on that at all. Fortunately the list we made before we went last summer is still on the fridge.  So we don't have to reorganize again. Now, we will just have to find all our stuff upstairs as it has been moved and shifted etc.
> 
> Bonnie, I loved your blueberry story. What a great way to clean them. We planted two blueberry bushes in the back yard. They are to be huge ones. So far they haven't done much growing as the deer keep chomping them down.


I forgot about the 6 high bush blueberries I planted years ago. They are no more as the birds got the berries every year and then the poison ivy crept in and other things??? happened that took the bushes down. Today deer would compete with the birds I am sure. The birds get most of my black caps, too. I would have to build a steel cage around them as a horticulturalist in my area does. I saw that on his property years ago. it is high enough for him to walk into, having a top as well as 4 sides and a door. He used a still wire mesh for the sides and top. It would have to be a fairly small mesh to keep the birds out. Where they were planted is totally shaded over by my neighbors sprawling evergreens. Noticed their tree branches are extending about 10-12 ft onto my property and now shade my garden on one side till about 10 a.m. I am sure that is why the tomatoes are being so slow to set fruit and ripen.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your photo's are beautiful... I love the leaf and the one with it's passenger!! 

Julie I am so sorry.. I know this is a let down... the man next door has been going through similar circumstances his battle is with the VA and it's been a headache for them.. she is on disability and it looks like he may not be able to work until it is cleared up  I feel bad for them.. I do hope and pray that your GP will get this speeded up for you..

Tricia you live in beautiful country.. there is so much to see!! It isn't often a person lives on a family farm anymore.. your lucky to have such solid roots to your place..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn and Ann. I am having a blast getting them.
> 
> They have been working on the roof this week. Not getting much knitting done. Evenings taken up by moving things around etc to make it easier for them to work. But the majority of the roof will be done at the end of today. YAY! We are heading to the Delaware shore next week and we haven't focused on that at all. Fortunately the list we made before we went last summer is still on the fridge.  So we don't have to reorganize again. Now, we will just have to find all our stuff upstairs as it has been moved and shifted etc.
> 
> Bonnie, I loved your blueberry story. What a great way to clean them. We planted two blueberry bushes in the back yard. They are to be huge ones. So far they haven't done much growing as the deer keep chomping them down.


That is great news about the roof... I know you will be happy when it is done and ready for winter!! It is also great that you kept the list from last year... we would do that when we were going camping a lot... then we would just check the list and make sure the bins were ready and off we would go... I'd really like a travel trailer that way it is always clean and ready!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of chatting going on... I do hope everyone is enjoying the Summer... It sure sounds like it... I got quite a burn up on the bridge yesterday because I had to be up there so long. LOL A friend of mine saw me up there and came by to chat between boats.. that was really nice.. It sure helps pass the time... We are going to be extremely busy today.. the day should go quick... 

I had started another dish cloth but decided it was too big again!! and am turning it into a swiffer mop head.. I need more of them anyway and they are so expensive in the stores.. I have a Libman instead of swiffer but it is the same concept and works very well when I use it... LOL 

Have a great day/evening all... see you in here tomorrow!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--happy for you to be getting your roof done. Not a sexy project but one that is so basic.

Ronie--aloe vera is great for sunburns. If you have a plant, cut a piece of leaf and slice it open. The juice/gel is so soothing and healing.

Absolutely no knitting going on. Cannot think of what to do--too many choices is the problem. But also back at reworking that marathon estimate. Apparently my price was a bit high and it took a few weeks for the owners to realize it wasn't that bit a difference so back they came to me asking me to tweek my numbers and then asking that I rebid several line items. So this is a weeks worth of phone calls and number crunching again. Am once again feeling optimistic about this coming thru. But underlying anxiety does take its toll and worry about the garden issues plus all the work harvesting and processing has really eaten up my mental energy. Probably should do what Bonnie and others are doing--something simple and mindless. More socks maybe: I at least wear them. Maybe some baby stuff? Too much thinking of what to make for who. Wish someone would come right out and ask me for something and help shrink my choices. All that talk about Caron yarns makes we want to use up what I have. Great colors but what to do with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wow, sounds delicious. Cleaning technique a good one. Bears are reputed to love blueberries. Around here we have wild low bush ones up on the mountain. Tiny, but yummy. Blueberry farms used to exist in the next county over. The remains of them are wild now but development has taken a lot of them out. I remember them as being sooooo good.
> 
> Enjoy the GKs even tho the other Gran is not reliable. They are at a fun age.


The blueberries here are the low bush ones, so tasty but not fun to pick, have to crawl around the bush on your knees.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, I recently bought vegan cheese and it was awful. I am glad your homemade one turned out good. I will have to look that up and give it a try.
> 
> Beautiful photos once again Bev! I especially love the floating red leaf one.
> 
> ...


We will eat a lot of the berries fresh but I'm going to can some, hopefully later today.
GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & was up again later sick. Both kids are still sleeping. I'm thinking they have just been on the go too much lately- 2 weeks at the lake for swimming lessons, then the reunion, it's been run, run, run- maybe GS got a little too much sun out with grandpa yesterday too. They are always up early but when I checked both were sawing logs????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The blueberries here are the low bush ones, so tasty but not fun to pick, have to crawl around the bush on your knees.


Last time I was up on the mountain the berries were growing up on/around/thru some steep rock formations. More than my knees would allow to climb. I only got a handful of what I could reach from the bottom. However, some people do forage and sell them by the pint. Lots of work for them, but they charge a good chunk for their efforts. Maybe one day I will venture into planting some high bush ones again, but only if I can find the money for a metal cage to protect them. Blueberries are just toooooooo good, and good for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will eat a lot of the berries fresh but I'm going to can some, hopefully later today.
> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & was up again later sick. Both kids are still sleeping. I'm thinking they have just been on the go too much lately- 2 weeks at the lake for swimming lessons, then the reunion, it's been run, run, run- maybe GS got a little too much sun out with grandpa yesterday too. They are always up early but when I checked both were sawing logs????


Poor little one--too much of a good thing. Always say the vital force will pull your coat tail when it is under stress of one sort or another. Guess that is what happened. Hopefully some sleep and a calmer day will rev up his energies again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev your photo's are beautiful... I love the leaf and the one with it's passenger!!
> 
> Julie I am so sorry.. I know this is a let down... the man next door has been going through similar circumstances his battle is with the VA and it's been a headache for them.. she is on disability and it looks like he may not be able to work until it is cleared up  I feel bad for them.. I do hope and pray that your GP will get this speeded up for you..
> 
> Tricia you live in beautiful country.. there is so much to see!! It isn't often a person lives on a family farm anymore.. your lucky to have such solid roots to your place..


Thank you Ronie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, I recently bought vegan cheese and it was awful. I am glad your homemade one turned out good. I will have to look that up and give it a try.


I did the same and thought the same. That's why I decided to try making my own. I have also been to a class that provided samples of vegan cheese and some were quite good. I wasn't too interested then but since avoiding dairy I do miss cheese. I also just ordered vegan yogurt started as I really miss my Greek yogurt.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will eat a lot of the berries fresh but I'm going to can some, hopefully later today.
> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & was up again later sick. Both kids are still sleeping. I'm thinking they have just been on the go too much lately- 2 weeks at the lake for swimming lessons, then the reunion, it's been run, run, run- maybe GS got a little too much sun out with grandpa yesterday too. They are always up early but when I checked both were sawing logs????


Oh, so sorry for all of you. We had sick kids on vacation. Not the way they wanted to spend their time. Hope all are better soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I wanted to tell you that I learned from Dr. Mercola's website about a free online food tracker, if anyone is interested in that sort of thing. It is at www.cronometer.com. In addition to calories, protein, fat, carb and fiber measures, it also measures your nutrient intake. I decided to give it a try to ensure I am eating correctly.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If it were cheaper to get goat's milk items you wouldn't have to make vegan cheese.

I just won't be getting that 7 USD goat's milk ice cream offered at Kroger. Tasty but over budget!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I wanted to tell you that I learned from Dr. Mercola's website about a free online food tracker, if anyone is interested in that sort of thing. It is at www.cronometer.com. In addition to calories, protein, fat, carb and fiber measures, it also measures your nutrient intake. I decided to give it a try to ensure I am eating correctly.


I saw that, too, yesterday or today. He puts out some very good material. He also has a free recipe book based on nutritional typing with lots of information on how to figure out your own metabolitc type. His recipes are also pretty nice-tried a couple of them over the winter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If it were cheaper to get goat's milk items you wouldn't have to make vegan cheese.
> 
> I just won't be getting that 7 USD goat's milk ice cream offered at Kroger. Tasty but over budget!


There is a woman who has a few goats over the mountain. Very organically raised. She has a refrigerator on her porch and you can go and get your goat milk and leave the money. I always forget her address tho and need to find the woman who originally told me about her. I think her milk was about $4/qt. For making organic, raw milk yogurt, that is a very inexpensive price. Organic yogurt goes for $5-7.00/qt around here. So making your own is a pretty good investment. Personally I would not eat yogurt from those big food corporations that get their milk from many small farms. Even when they call it organic there is no way to check on that. Horizon was caught red handed a few years ago using CAFO milk and labeling it organic. Never buy any of their food.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope your bid works out for you this time, Tanya.

Congratulations on getting the roof taken care of, Bev. That will feel so good to have done.

Take care in the sun, Ronie.

Have a great day, all!!! There is a fun Lace Bingo game starting soon in the Loft. Come join us! :sm02: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished the August clue of BON. Was quick!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished the August clue of BON. Was quick!


It looks great, Barbara. :sm24:

Here's mine. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam/Barbara--the BON both look very good.

Toni--your Ravelry game looks fun. I am not participating because I forget the follow thru on these things. But someone will have a good time winning.

Thanks for your support on this round 2 estimate of mine. Am really hoping it comes thru this time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara and Pam, wonderful Bons :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara and Pam, wonderful Bons :sm24:


Thank you, Tanya and Norma. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya fingers crossed :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya fingers crossed :sm24:


From me, too, Tanya. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam/Norma--thanks for the support.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The BONS are lovely.

GS is still laying in bed, been up to the bathroom & had some to drink, hopefully he'll be on the mend soon but apparently some of his friends were down & out for a few days.

GD had a real sleep in but is fine & now off to a birthday party.

My dishwasher full of jars just finished so tine to get off here & get my blueberries & peaches canned.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I like both the BON's Barbara and Pam.

Sorry the GS is sick Bonnie. Enjoy all your fresh berries 

I survived day one of my coworker's holiday. I had to cover hers, and another two absent coworkers desks. Yowza! One of the three comes back tomorrow and hopefully will be in all day (sick husband). The second comes back on Monday and the first one is not back until the 29th. It is her desk that is the worst and I am the only one trained to cover it. Sigh. Oh well, at least I am gainfully employed. No guarantees that I won't do someone in between now and the 29th though, lol.

Hope all have a good evening / day,

Melanie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I like both the BON's Barbara and Pam.
> 
> Sorry the GS is sick Bonnie. Enjoy all your fresh berries
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie! :sm02: Sorry about how crazy your work is right now. Hopefully tomorrow will go better and by Monday will be even better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--hope they reward you for service above and beyond......


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pam & Barbara good looking BONs .Now I have done the test knit I must do mine .
Bonnie ,,hope GS is soon back to normal .Poor mite 
Keeping busy makes the time go faster Melanie .
Ronie ,take care not to burn on the bridge .If it was here you would turn rusty with all the rain we have been having .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam & Barbara good looking BONs .Now I have done the test knit I must do mine .
> Bonnie ,,hope GS is soon back to normal .Poor mite
> Keeping busy makes the time go faster Melanie .
> Ronie ,take care not to burn on the bridge .If it was here you would turn rusty with all the rain we have been having .


Thank you, Ann! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sisu - Thank you re:gansey. The second one is still in the planning stages.

Bonnie, those blue berries sound delicious! DH would love them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Barbara. :sm24:
> 
> Here's mine. :sm02:


Thank you, Pam. I love that color.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I saw that, too, yesterday or today. He puts out some very good material. He also has a free recipe book based on nutritional typing with lots of information on how to figure out your own metabolitc type. His recipes are also pretty nice-tried a couple of them over the winter.


I got an e-copy of mine.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pam/Barbara--the BON both look very good.
> 
> Toni--your Ravelry game looks fun. I am not participating because I forget the follow thru on these things. But someone will have a good time winning.
> 
> Thanks for your support on this round 2 estimate of mine. Am really hoping it comes thru this time.


Thanks, Tanya. Good luck with the revised estimate. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara and Pam, wonderful Bons :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. I have enjoyed this project. It is fun working small amounts at a time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The BONS are lovely.
> 
> GS is still laying in bed, been up to the bathroom & had some to drink, hopefully he'll be on the mend soon but apparently some of his friends were down & out for a few days.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie. Hope GS is better tomorrow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I like both the BON's Barbara and Pam.
> 
> Sorry the GS is sick Bonnie. Enjoy all your fresh berries
> 
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I wrote a reply. It is somewhere in Internet la la land. If I didn't thank you on the BON, thanks. Hope your co-workers are back tomorrow. I'd be enjoying a nice glass of wine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, the stowaway was definitely a gift. I didn't see him till after I took the picture. 

Tanya, you are so right on that roof. They are doing the top hex and the two trapeziods the time. Our contractor told us that he put his hand down on the top part and his hand went through the roof. The top was the worst. We will have two side hexes to do after tomorrow. We will probably have one done later this fall and the other one done in the spring. Good luck on the revised estimate.

Ooo, Barbara, your BON looks great.

Yours also, Pam. 

Bonnie, so sorry the GS was sick. Hope he has a quick recovery. Love fresh berries. 

Melanie, add my wish for a reward for going above and beyond.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got an e-copy of mine.


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Pam. I love that color.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Yes, the stowaway was definitely a gift. I didn't see him till after I took the picture.
> 
> Tanya, you are so right on that roof. They are doing the top hex and the two trapeziods the time. Our contractor told us that he put his hand down on the top part and his hand went through the roof. The top was the worst. We will have two side hexes to do after tomorrow. We will probably have one done later this fall and the other one done in the spring. Good luck on the revised estimate.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev! Your house is coming along. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--it will get better. Construction can really look messy until it isn't any more.
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 

Nice afternoon here. Temps so comfortable and got into the garden a bit. Finally got all the food off the sink counter and set up couple of jars of ferments. Dug into those pitiful beets and salvaged what was possible. Fermented them with carrots and spices. Then set up a large jar of red cabbage and carrots. Read up again on fermenting and some recipes for suggested combos. Fermenting is going to handle a lot of the produce this year I hope. But now the sink is full of swiss chard again but too tired to deal with it today. Confused days and missed my local knitting group but that is okay: I am tired.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam and Barbara, both your BONs look good.

Bev, glad to see your roof is progressing well. I am curious as to how many different sections there are altogether.

Melanie and Ronie, it sounds like you have both had a busy time at work. I am so glad that I am retired now. 

Tanya, I hope that second estimate does the trick. I know you have spent a lot of time on it.

I am still trying to catch up on things around here since our return. I think my 16 year old GD is coming to stay on Sunday for a few days. Kat is half hoping that I may be able to have her two little ones spend the night on Saturday, but that is up in the air, as my SILs mother and aunt and friend are coming for the weekend and we are hoping to get together on Saturday. 

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam and Barbara, both your BONs look good.
> 
> Bev, glad to see your roof is progressing well. I am curious as to how many different sections there are altogether.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue. That estimate was pretty much a full-time job for over a month. This round of redoing numbers fortunately is not as intense but still room for anxiety.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam and Barbara, both your BONs look good.
> 
> Bev, glad to see your roof is progressing well. I am curious as to how many different sections there are altogether.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sue! Sounds like you're going to be busy with family stuff over the next several days. Hopefully you'll be able to squeeze in some knitting time! :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Yes, the stowaway was definitely a gift. I didn't see him till after I took the picture.
> 
> Tanya, you are so right on that roof. They are doing the top hex and the two trapeziods the time. Our contractor told us that he put his hand down on the top part and his hand went through the roof. The top was the worst. We will have two side hexes to do after tomorrow. We will probably have one done later this fall and the other one done in the spring. Good luck on the revised estimate.
> 
> ...


Construction &/or repair always makes such a mess. My DS has spent the last year & a half renovating what used to be my in-laws house, what a mess but looks good now, nearly done.
I've never seen a house with a roof like that, is it common in your part of the world?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam and Barbara, both your BONs look good.
> 
> Bev, glad to see your roof is progressing well. I am curious as to how many different sections there are altogether.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will have a busy few days.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, are your ceilings vaulted or do you have a second story? Quite the construction mess, but worth the repairs in the end.

Sue, you will have a full house with all those visitors. Enjoy the chaos before the serenity of your beach vacation.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, I will be praying for your friend.
> 
> Also, Julie, I have been praying for you and your situation.
> 
> Thanks, Sue-re pics.


Thank you Bev, his name is Steve.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> He is in my prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, there are 4 hexes and three trapezoids and then the openings are filled in with windows and doors under the trapezoids. The triangles were made off site and brought to our land and joined into the hexes. The crane stood the hexes on by one and the traps were joined to them. Then it lowered the top hex down on top. All done in a day. 

Bonnie, no it is not common. Gary was considering this dome or an underground house. I am so glad we decided on the dome. DH just was not into common housing. We had books 3' high of different energy efficient houses we had to get rid of when we finally got this one built. 

Melanie, yes, we have a second story. The kids bedrooms were up there when they were home. We mostly use the second story for storage and a guest bedroom. Most people can't imagine a second story when they see the outside.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--hope they reward you for service above and beyond......


That sounds horrendous. I think they should treble your salary :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your roof looks great :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's hoping you will get a raise, Melanie. (You need your knitting time! :sm17: )

Great looking BON's, Barbara and Pam! I was working on my July last night - it is really important to focus - I have two extra stitches that I'm not sure where they came from. :sm03:

Enjoy all of your visitors, Sue! :sm02:

Thanks for the information on your roof, Bev. It is interesting to see how that all works.

Happy Canning, Bonnie! I hope your GS is feeling better today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie, sorry the gks are sick. Hope they feel better today. Canning blueberries is interesting. Does it make them into a sauce or jelly when you do that? 

Pam and Barbara, nice work on your August lace. You both got it done so quickly! 

Wow Bev, that is quite a job being done on your roof. Bet you are glad to have it going well and being fixed before winter sets in.

No wonder you are tired Tanya. You have a full time job putting up your produce! But you will be so happy to have it all winter! I too have just brought in more Swiss chard, green beans, zucchini and cucumbers. Today I am going to try making zucchini meatballs.

Melanie, you are going to be so busy with your job overload and your knitting relay!! Good luck with both! 

I am plugging along with adding to my First Gift shawl. It is growing. This week I really want to concentrate on the Winter Wonderland scarf and get it finished!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Yes, the stowaway was definitely a gift. I didn't see him till after I took the picture.
> 
> Tanya, you are so right on that roof. They are doing the top hex and the two trapeziods the time. Our contractor told us that he put his hand down on the top part and his hand went through the roof. The top was the worst. We will have two side hexes to do after tomorrow. We will probably have one done later this fall and the other one done in the spring. Good luck on the revised estimate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great looking BON's, Barbara and Pam! I was working on my July last night - it is really important to focus - I have two extra stitches that I'm not sure where they came from. :sm03:
> 
> quote]
> Thank you, Toni! I hope you get those extra stitches sorted out.
> :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here's hoping you will get a raise, Melanie. (You need your knitting time! :sm17: )
> 
> Great looking BON's, Barbara and Pam! I was working on my July last night - it is really important to focus - I have two extra stitches that I'm not sure where they came from. :sm03:
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni, Sue and Caryn, too. I had to carefully count stitches also. I think on one or two rows I ended up one short and knitted a single stitch when it should have been a K2tog. Looks ok as my yarn is a bit nubby. It was a pretty fast knit, only about 40 rows including the borders.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam and Barbara, nice work on your August lace. You both got it done so quickly!
> 
> I am plugging along with adding to my First Gift shawl. It is growing. This week I really want to concentrate on the Winter Wonderland scarf and get it finished!


Thank you, Caryn. I hope you make your goal to get Winter Wonderland finished and great progress on First Gift. I'm working on many things, one of which is Elizabeth's 2014 year of lace scarf. I'm about halfway through that one. Making some progress on my other WIPs, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bonnie, sorry the gks are sick. Hope they feel better today. Canning blueberries is interesting. Does it make them into a sauce or jelly when you do that?
> 
> Pam and Barbara, nice work on your August lace. You both got it done so quickly!
> 
> ...


Zucchini meatballs? Have never heard of them. I think the heat got to our garden and some critter is enjoying taking bites out of our beautiful tomatoes. I told DH we should harvest what little beets we have. I usually like to cook the greens but am not sure how much there is.

Tanya, hope you get some rest. You have really been putting up a lot of food.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya here is a mindless pattern.. until you get to the edges anyway.. it could help you use up some of the Caron! http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/lara-pinwheel-sweater-with-crocheted-edges/# I have wanted to do a sweater like this for a long time... I actually started one from Red Heart but was too new to knitting and that one had a k3, p3 all around and I got lost and frustrated...  I really like this one and love the combination of the knitting and crochet!
Fingers crossed and Prayers being said that you get this job!! You have worked so hard on it.. there should be something to come of it...

Toni I wish I could join in.. it would be fun but I can't commit to anything now.. my spare time needs to be spent with hubby or resting..LOL I am going to enjoy my time off this winter a whole lot more than last winter... Just 3 more weeks until our hours at work start to slow down... then in October I go back to 3 days a week.. I hate to wish my days away but I am really looking forward to it.. LOL

Barbara and Pam great jobs on the BON... I am happy to hear it is a quick one... I should concentrate on it this weekend and get caught up..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I wanted to tell you that I learned from Dr. Mercola's website about a free online food tracker, if anyone is interested in that sort of thing. It is at www.cronometer.com. In addition to calories, protein, fat, carb and fiber measures, it also measures your nutrient intake. I decided to give it a try to ensure I am eating correctly.


These are so much fun to play with... I used the one on Spark People and they showed a pie chart also and I was always thrilled when all my numbers and my pie chart was perfect!!! It helped me out tremendously.. Now hubby is really needing to loose about 20lbs and we are going to brain storm our diets to get what he needs to make his goals... He works hard but is in one spot all day.. so a lot of upper body work but not much cardio... we are going to start hiking again... so far most of our hikes have been for short spurts.. we need to start going down into some of the terrain we have and explore more with the dogs.. instead of sit on the couch watching golf all weekend while I knit.. LOL

Tanya my burn isn't bad at all.. actually it is turned to a tan now with a tiny bit of pink left.. I have good blood lines.. LOL Cherokee and Irish.. so I am a freckled indian.. LMBO!!! so I can burn but it doesn't stay... plus my Grandmother was into Shaklee products when I was growing up and the use of creams and lotions were drilled into our heads.. so I have lotion in every room.. most these days has some kind of healing properties to them.. I think I was just wearing a top that was too low cut.. I hope it shrinks a little in the wash.. or I'll wear another top under it.. I am not of an of showing too much.. I was pulling it up all day that day.. LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Barbara and Pam great jobs on the BON... I am happy to hear it is a quick one... I should concentrate on it this weekend and get caught up..


Thank you, Toni! :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> These are so much fun to play with... I used the one on Spark People and they showed a pie chart also and I was always thrilled when all my numbers and my pie chart was perfect!!! It helped me out tremendously.. Now hubby is really needing to loose about 20lbs and we are going to brain storm our diets to get what he needs to make his goals... He works hard but is in one spot all day.. so a lot of upper body work but not much cardio... we are going to start hiking again... so far most of our hikes have been for short spurts.. we need to start going down into some of the terrain we have and explore more with the dogs.. instead of sit on the couch watching golf all weekend while I knit.. LOL


Thanks, Ronie, on the BON.

Went to my Healthy Living group meeting yesterday and we watched a DVD with a Dr. Michael Klaper, a physician who believes in a whole foods plant based diet. The DVD was of a seminar he gave to dispel myths about dissolving gallstones, how to determine if your probiotic is any good, etc. He ended with a discussion on colon cleansing and shared some favorite quotes from a GI doctor heard from patients awake during their colonoscopies. I'll share a few because they were pretty cute. "Hey, doc, have you found my dignity yet?" "Will you write my wife a note and tell her my head isn't up there?" He was really knowledgeable about how the body functions and was very good at explaining it in a humorous way. His website is www.doctorklaper.com is anyone is interested.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--zucchini meatballs? how interesting. Can you share the recipe. My zukes are being so slow developing despite regular watering and good fertilizing--at least it seems so. Do you have slugs or snails getting to the tomatoes? They can be so damaging.
Sounds like you will have some kitchen work cut out for you.

Just saw a tomato that was beginning to turn color. It is one of the huge Blue Beech heirloom paste tomatoes that I love so much. Maybe within3-4 days I will get my first tomato. This feels so late in the season but I also planted them late.

Yesterday I tackled the damaged beets that were pulled out and salvaged enough for about 1.5 Qts of fermenting done with carrots. Did I mention that already? Sorry--truly am in a fog non-stop it seems. Put up some red cabbage, too. This a.m. tacked the huge armload of chard from yesterday and froze about 1/2 gallon of the greens. Will try to ferment some of the stems today. And cooked up the beet greens this a.m. so at least they won't all go bad on me and dinner is now cooked. Am having so much fun reading up on fermenting recipes and got side lined on cheese making ones this morning. Some real easy sounding ones but so costly with the amount of milk required, especially organic/raw milk, so not sure just what I will ever do other than the small amounts possible with paneer or yogurt cream cheese. I wanted a bit of whey so drained the last 6 oz container of my yogurt and wound up with a big Tbs of cream cheese plus some whey for one of the ferments and threw the rest into the beet greens this a.m. Feels like I am experimenting a lot this summer and that feels good.

Bonnie--do you ever just fresh freeze the blueberries?

Barbara--still need to download mercola's food chart.

Ronie--glad to hear how useful that chart is for you and DH. As for DH's work--he very well may build cardio energy at work but what I learned in the trades is that most of the work causes body constriction with virtually no counter stretching so it becomes exhausting and stressful instead of healing and enlivening. There is very little that is relaxing in this kind of work even when you are enjoying it.

Had to laugh at your being a freckled Cherokee and good that you don't burn badly.

I looked at that pinwheel pattern this morning, too and thought twice about it. Elann does have some excellent patterns, some simple and others more complicated as in their lace ones. Pulled out couple of old Interweave Knit mags this a.m. and did quick look thru at some of these older patterns and did see one I liked but it is so costly to make large sweaters. This pattern used Reynolds Mandalay silk, a coarse nubby silk, sport-dk wt.. It caught my eye because there are about 8 skeins of it in 4 colors in my stash. Went looking on line for any matching colors as the yarn has been discontinued for some time. Another frustrating venture-not enough of anything that matches. Need to fish out the stash skeins to refresh my memory and see what can be done with them.

Toni--seems the knitting poltergeist got you. So aggravating when stitch counts are off even tho you are trying to pay close attention. Sometimes its possible to just add/subtract a stitch if it is not in the midst of lace repeat. Other times it is important to make a correction. This year I have concentrated on learning how to make corrections without having to frog or tink back whole rows and have been somewhat successful. Some things are just too complicated but worth slowing down and taking a good look to find the error and then just dropping a few stitches and reknitting them. When successful it is pretty satisfying--you know like 'look ma, no hands!'


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Zucchini meatballs? Have never heard of them. I think the heat got to our garden and some critter is enjoying taking bites out of our beautiful tomatoes. I told DH we should harvest what little beets we have. I usually like to cook the greens but am not sure how much there is.
> 
> Tanya, hope you get some rest. You have really been putting up a lot of food.


We eat beet greens all the tme but while we were away last weekend the deer mowed them right to the ground????.
I like to make Doukobour Borscht with the beets, labor intensive to make but so good, I make a big pot & freeze it. Of course my picky DH won't eat it.
A couple of years ago I read in a magazine abut roasting beets, like baked potatoes, instead of boiling them, what a great way to do it, no mess, I always seem to boil them all over the stove. I also make a big pot of honeyed beets, like Harvard beets but we like them better, I freeze in meal sized bags when they are done & then just have to reheat. Much less mess than making every time you want them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sisu, canned blueberries are like a sauce, but not thick, just berries in light sugar syrup. They can be thickened with cornstarch & used to fill pies or tarts too.

Melanie, seems very unfair to let all your co-workers off at once with no relief staff & expect you to pick up the slack. When I was working we had to stagger our holidays, one off at a time. At the very least you should get a bonus for the extra work

Ronnie, thanks for the link to the pinwheel sweater, so pretty, I've down loaded it into my never ending future project file????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We eat beet greens all the tme but while we were away last weekend the deer mowed them right to the ground????.
> I like to make Doukobour Borscht with the beets, labor intensive to make but so good, I make a big pot & freeze it. Of course my picky DH won't eat it.
> A couple of years ago I read in a magazine abut roasting beets, like baked potatoes, instead of boiling them, what a great way to do it, no mess, I always seem to boil them all over the stove. I also make a big pot of honeyed beets, like Harvard beets but we like them better, I freeze in meal sized bags when they are done & then just have to reheat. Much less mess than making every time you want them.


Those deer, again. Not as sympathetic to them as I used to be. They really need to be kept out of the garden with a very high fence. Some folks do 6 ft, I did 8 as they are reported able to jump over 6 ft. I also would save the old computer discs with their shiny surface. Hanging them scares the deer when they move. Used to have a bead wall at the doorway of the garden. Used to buy this disgustingly smelly soap and hang pieces of it on long pieces of hemp cord which were attached to a horizontal piece of wood over the door way. It did work but i couldn't stand the smell or the idea that as it melted down with rain it was going into the soil. Finally invested in a custom sized garden gate which turned out to be very inexpensive.

What is Doukobour Borchst? I know what Borchst is but not the variety you name.
Roasted beets are sooo good. Especially when they are done with garlic, onions, other hard root veggies, even some rosemary and a bit of olive oil. The honey beets sound like a good one, too.

Tonite will be the beet greens made early this a.m. with the cauliflower rice made the other day. Need to find a bit of a protein to sneak in there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--zucchini meatballs? how interesting. Can you share the recipe. My zukes are being so slow developing despite regular watering and good fertilizing--at least it seems so. Do you have slugs or snails getting to the tomatoes? They can be so damaging.
> Sounds like you will have some kitchen work cut out for you.
> 
> Just saw a tomato that was beginning to turn color. It is one of the huge Blue Beech heirloom paste tomatoes that I love so much. Maybe within3-4 days I will get my first tomato. This feels so late in the season but I also planted them late.
> ...


I have frozen blueberries but have 8 gallons of Saskatoons in the freezer & use them for pies & muffins instead of the blueberries which are much more labor intensive to pick. 
I didn't grow any zucchini this year but last year I made candied fruit from it for my Christmas cake, it was a bit of mucking around but you wouldn't guess it wasn't the expensive stuff from the store. My DH wouldn't eat it if he knew what it was but didn't even notice.
I also haven't heard of zucchini meatballs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those deer, again. Not as sympathetic to them as I used to be. They really need to be kept out of the garden with a very high fence. Some folks do 6 ft, I did 8 as they are reported able to jump over 6 ft. I also would save the old computer discs with their shiny surface. Hanging them scares the deer when they move. Used to have a bead wall at the doorway of the garden. Used to buy this disgustingly smelly soap and hang pieces of it on long pieces of hemp cord which were attached to a horizontal piece of wood over the door way. It did work but i couldn't stand the smell or the idea that as it melted down with rain it was going into the soil. Finally invested in a custom sized garden gate which turned out to be very inexpensive.
> 
> What is Doukobour Borchst? I know what Borchst is but not the variety you name.
> Roasted beets are sooo good. Especially when they are done with garlic, onions, other hard root veggies, even some rosemary and a bit of olive oil. The honey beets sound like a good one, too.
> ...


This is the recipe I use, I've had other borscht but like this one better. Like I said, lots of mucking around & many dirty dishes but so worth the effort. I make a canner full when I have all the fresh garden stuff & freeze in meal sized lots, I would like to can it but think the cream might go "off"????

http://www.thelifenostalgic.com/how-to-make-delicious-doukhobor-borscht/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is the recipe I use, I've had other borscht but like this one better. Like I said, lots of mucking around & many dirty dishes but so worth the effort. I make a canner full when I have all the fresh garden stuff & freeze in meal sized lots, I would like to can it but think the cream might go "off"????
> 
> http://www.thelifenostalgic.com/how-to-make-delicious-doukhobor-borscht/


This is quite the recipe--I feel stuffed just reading it :sm09: It is more like a rich and thick vegetable soup with some beet in it than a real beet soup. But so what, it sounds delicious, especially the huge handful of dill. Thanx for sending it. Will have it saved shortly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have frozen blueberries but have 8 gallons of Saskatoons in the freezer & use them for pies & muffins instead of the blueberries which are much more labor intensive to pick.
> I didn't grow any zucchini this year but last year I made candied fruit from it for my Christmas cake, it was a bit of mucking around but you wouldn't guess it wasn't the expensive stuff from the store. My DH wouldn't eat it if he knew what it was but didn't even notice.
> I also haven't heard of zucchini meatballs.


Candied zucchini? Hmm you do have some interesting traditions in Canada. Just looked up the Saskatoon berries which would be unique in my region, but I bet they would grow as we do have cold winters. Such a bush/shrub would definitely need deer protection. Your DH sounds like a very picky eater. That must be frustrating at times, but he also doesn't seem to pay that close attention either.

Just went to the garden for a lunch cabbage and saw the deer, just chopped of the baby cukes that were growing thru the fence. I am really ticked off!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This is quite the recipe--I feel stuffed just reading it :sm09: It is more like a rich and thick vegetable soup with some beet in it than a real beet soup. But so what, it sounds delicious, especially the huge handful of dill. Thanx for sending it. Will have it saved shortly.


I have saved it. Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, lots of yummy food being talked about. And many remarks about garden destroyers. Every once in a while, a bit or two about knitting. But no cows! I'm disappointed.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

So I have distant 'cousins' on the West coast. Cherokee is also part of my bloodline.

Ronie - Try eliminating granulated/powdered sugar from many of your food/drink recipes. You'll notice more reduction of weight than previous. I didn't gain more than 1.5 lbs in a week... better than 5-10 lbs with granulated/powdered sugar.

Using honey, brown sugar has been wonderful! Not as sweet but better for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> So I have distant 'cousins' on the West coast. Cherokee is also part of my bloodline.
> 
> Ronie - Try eliminating granulated/powdered sugar from many of your food/drink recipes. You'll notice more reduction of weight than previous. I didn't gain more than 1.5 lbs in a week... better than 5-10 lbs with granulated/powdered sugar.
> 
> Using honey, brown sugar has been wonderful! Not as sweet but better for me.


Raw honey is the best. Brown sugar, is just colored sugar. Almost all the molasses is removed along with what helps digest it. For that matter, a little bit of Blackstap Molasses can be quite healthy for you. When I was growing up every morning there was the TBs of Blackstrap Molasses and another one of Cod Liver Oil. Considering how rare it was that I got sick, it was definitely helping.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, lots of yummy food being talked about. And many remarks about garden destroyers. Every once in a while, a bit or two about knitting. But no cows! I'm disappointed.


Well, I just went to my organic farm around the corner and picked up 1/2 gallon raw milk for more yogurt. Does that count? :sm17:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

It has been busy here and hot. I can't think of a cow story now, maybe i shared them too fast.

As a child it was my job to drive the cows up to be milked BUT I was never to go into the timber. Well, we all know kids! And remember the snake story? Rattlers, water moccasins were frequently sighted along with big black snakes and grass snakes.

I went down one day, the cows were not in sight but would usually come when I called. So off I went, dog trailing and me calling cows. No cows! Finally I saw a small group clear across the pasture coming out of the timber so off I went. When I got there a few more cows appeared but not all of them. Started them to the barn and continued to call. Now a group appeared 1/2 way across the pasture so drove the first batch a ways, went after the others. Still don't have all of them. Well, I'm not worried or scared, if I get lost I'll just tell the dog to go home and follow him. And I won't go far. If I find the cows I can just start driving them and follow. 

Fortunately Dad looked to see why the cows were not up just in time to see me disappear into the timber. It took me a while to hear him over my calling the cows. When he caught up with me he said the rest of the herd had come out of the timber on the other side of the pasture. 

A few years ago I was hunting for the cows, could hear the bawl but no cows! Drove the tractor down to the creek and left it to walk the rest of the way. No way could I drive the tractor down those banks! Well I called, the cows answered but didn't come. When I got to the back fence there they were, on the other side. Well, for just such situations there is a gate, 1/4 mile away in the other back corner. So back to the tractor I go. By now I am getting tired and thought I missed the tractor but am thinking, keep going, when I came out of the timber I could re-enter where I drove the tractor and follow its tracks. Then I found it. Started to head across the pasture to the gate and here come the cows. When I quit calling them they went to the gate which was open and came home. Now I hate to admit it but those girls know that pasture better than I do and in their way are smarter. Now I stay close to the pond to call them. There is a gate at the top of the hill I can see it from the house. If they come up on the wrong side of the fence, I open that gate. If that doesn't work, I call my very helpful neighbor and he comes over with his 4 wheeler. He knows my pasture as well as his own.

Just so you know, my place is 80 acres, 1/4 mile wide by 1/2 mile deep. Not that big but easy to get disoriented in if your internal compass is wacky or non-functioning. I never did understand that north was up when it was down hill. So I go up to my neighbor who lives down the hill.


Yes, I was lost. No the dog would not go home, he would just look at me and pant. To this day it bothers me to not be able to see sky or landmarks. My internal compass does not work in buildings or in the trees. I have finally figured out that if I have not crawled through the fence I am still on my place. When I find a fence or the creek, follow it until I am in the open and recognize something. Oh, the now needed cell phone does not work in the timber so if I get down I can't even call someone. So I do carry my whistle and hope soneone will hear it. That is one of the "dead" spots. When we first started using cell phones I could get service and my neighbor drove up to my driveway to get a signal. 

Help, where are the responses to trigger my memory?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It has been busy here and hot. I can't think of a cow story now, maybe i shared them too fast.
> 
> As a child it was my job to drive the cows up to be milked BUT I was never to go into the timber. Well, we all know kids! And remember the snake story? Rattlers, water moccasins were frequently sighted along with big black snakes and grass snakes.
> 
> ...


Your recall is brilliant, Tricia- I am thoroughly enjoying your posts, but have little to add from my own experience- I really seldom went back to the farm after the age of 18.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, a Tricia story with cows in it is just as good. So glad the rattlesnakes etc did not come into the story.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They are doing the top hex and the two trapeziods the time. Our contractor told us that he put his hand down on the top part and his hand went through the roof. The top was the worst. We will have two side hexes to do after tomorrow. We will probably have one done later this fall and the other one done in the spring. Good luck on the revised estimate.
> 
> .


What a roof line! I can only imagine the "fun" you folks are having.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie, thank you for the link! That is lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your recall is brilliant, Tricia- I am thoroughly enjoying your posts, but have little to add from my own experience- I really seldom went back to the farm after the age of 18.


Ditto from me, Tricia! I just love all your stories. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Tricia! I just love all your stories. :sm24: :sm24:


From me also! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am glad you all liked the sweater.. I think it would be a good one to make and knit during tv time.. 

Tricia I have no internal barrings either.. my BIL joked one time saying I could get lost in the grocery store. I knew that when we moved to Oregon if I kept Mt. Bachelor on the one side of me then I knew I was driving in the right direction. The town was laid out in such a strange way. I got lost all the time. And going into a department store in the Mall just forget about it... I have had near panic attacks trying to get out of them. I'm fine with other stores.. I think they make their stores confusing to keep us in there longer... LOL

Karen that is very kind of you.. but we really don't eat much sugar at all... no pop or candy.. hubby likes chocolate on the weekends.. and so do I but we are going to find healthier choices! I am creative I know I can find something that will fill that craving


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!

I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide. 

Don't know whom it is for yet, maybe one of my cousins this time!

JanetLee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It has been busy here and hot. I can't think of a cow story now, maybe i shared them too fast.
> 
> As a child it was my job to drive the cows up to be milked BUT I was never to go into the timber. Well, we all know kids! And remember the snake story? Rattlers, water moccasins were frequently sighted along with big black snakes and grass snakes.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid if there were all those snakes around my farm I would never leave the house????I hate snakes!
I think I have very good sense of direction, at least I would never get turned around on our farm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


Lovely scarf


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


It looks great, JanetLee


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie and Miss Pam.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid if there were all those snakes around my farm I would never leave the house????I hate snakes!
> I think I have very good sense of direction, at least I would never get turned around on our farm.


I don't mind snakes. In fact yesterday I removed a little garter snake from the drive way that was following hubby around. He does not like snakes either! And this one was barely 6 inches long! Very funny!

Where I grew up in Misery the Mississippi was to the east, flowed south, the Missouri was to the south and flowed easterly. When I moved to Pennsylvania I kept confusing north and south because the creek in front of my house flowed to the west. Took some time to reorient my body and mind!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I posted some photos if my yard & flowers on the Tea Party if you're interested. Just scroll down.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417218-1.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, JanetLee, we are having fun.  Can't wait till it's done and paid for. Love your scarf.

Love your flowers, Bonnie. Very pretty.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


Very pretty and an almost mindless pattern. Those are nice to do.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid if there were all those snakes around my farm I would never leave the house????I hate snakes!
> I think I have very good sense of direction, at least I would never get turned around on our farm.


I never worried about it shopping until I took Dad with me one day. Go to the northwest corner he says. Blank goes my mind and we had just walked through the door. I'm a sight and landmark user. If the store is rearranged I can't find anything!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid if there were all those snakes around my farm I would never leave the house????I hate snakes!
> I think I have very good sense of direction, at least I would never get turned around on our farm.


Well you might. I went back to the house to fill the thermos with ice water and one was in the house, across the opening between the kitchen and dining room. Do you think I could get brother to go get Dad? Not!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


Very nice JanetLee. I had never thought about dying superwash wool -- just assumed it had to be untreated wool for dyeing. In any case, nice look and nice scarf for cousin or whomever is the lucky recipient.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev --> You have a SLR don't you? That detail on the moon is quite good. (Saved to hard drive, that photo is)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was about 7 or 6 when the snake was in the house so brother was 2 or 3. I was just big enough to run errands like get more water and grab bales together so Dad could load them with fewer stops. It was real bad to start to move a bale and find a snake in it. I left those for him. Odd how I rarely see a snake any more.

Back when I started to school, girls could not wear slacks, jeans are anything similar. It was dresses or skirt and blouse. One winter day it started snowing, hard. The teacher was getting worried about getting home to take care of her husband and all the kids had gone home but me and one other family. We finally told her we would wait at the family across the road so she could go home. I think the other family had a kid in almost every grade.

Once she was gone the other family said they were going home. No need to wait as their parents didn't have a way to get to the school. The "smart" little girl in a dress and cute shoes said she would go to the corner with them (1/2 mile) and that was where she had to turn a different direction. Now the snow was almost up to her waist. Off they went. A couple of the older boys first to break trail, then the smaller ones and a bigger one to help the little kids make it. 

In the mean time Dad got home from work and was frantically trying to find a way to drive to the school. Just as he stopped at the corner and was checking the drifting he looked up and saw this "train" of kids, all black except one and he knew that had to be me so while he waited for us to walk the last 1/4 mile approx he turned the car around then walked to pick me up. Were my legs blue! I was so cold and wet. I remember we had a hard time getting home and up the drive. I got one of the worst chewing outs ever and was sick a couple of days but he could never gotten to the school with the car. I'very not seen snow that bad in 30 years and hope to never see another one.

Dad used to tell a story of looking out the window and watching his older brothers digging a path from house to barn and all he could see was the shovel throwing the snow. Dad was the youngest of 10 so these boys were nearly full grown and Dad was about 4 or 5. 

One year we had a deep snow. Dad was trying to pack it with the tractor and we would shovel the drifts so he could get through. I stuck a yard stick in the snow bank and did not hit ground so only know it was over 3 feet.

Has that helped you cool off? Sorry Julie if that made you cold.

Well it is about fair and Rodeo time. Always hot and dry or rainy. I am hoping for rain and a little cooler weather.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great story again, Tricia. It is all beyond my experience. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


It is lovely and I love, love the colour

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, I love your garden. It looks very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a great shot of the moon :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia ..what an interesting life .I suggest as memories return you write a few notes as I am positive we would want you to take a couple of sessions again .I presume when you say you went in the timber you mean woods/forest .I bet that acreage seems bigger every year .
Tanya ...hard to imagine those lovely deer being so naughty .
Bev ..the roof reminds me of a Dutch building .Perhaps it would have been cheaper to have a simple style in place of that multi faceted one .The crescent moon is so detailed .It looks as if you were right up close . 
Janet Lee your scarf has turned out well .
Bonnie ..pretty yard .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


It looks reddish on my monitor- is that true to colour? JanetLee? I have managed to forget what two colours it was that you used- I have not tried my hand at dyeing for many years- but did do a lot when I was teaching particularly for the 10 year-olds who were working on a cross-stitch pencil case. When it came to the lining I dyed the calico we were using to tone in with their work. I was so pleased years later when one of my most rumbunctious fellows went and fetched his, he would have been in his 20's by then, to show me that it was still in use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I don't mind snakes. In fact yesterday I removed a little garter snake from the drive way that was following hubby around. He does not like snakes either! And this one was barely 6 inches long! Very funny!
> 
> Where I grew up in Misery the Mississippi was to the east, flowed south, the Missouri was to the south and flowed easterly. When I moved to Pennsylvania I kept confusing north and south because the creek in front of my house flowed to the west. Took some time to reorient my body and mind!


I've done the disorientation thing in Sydney, the first time I stayed there, back in 2013- we drove for miles in a tunnel, from Kingsford Smith Airport, in what I had thought was a northerly direction- we were actually headed south- my own fault for failing to look at the map. The whole 11 days I was there we never really saw the sun, and I was I realised later quite mixed up, did not have east sorted from west at all. It was very easy to muddle east and west when we changed hemisphere's because of the opposite arcing of the sun- took quite a few months to get east and west again. We had no rivers that were permanent in either place, Scotland and New Zealand. Only Lochs and Lakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, JanetLee, we are having fun.  Can't wait till it's done and paid for. Love your scarf.
> 
> Love your flowers, Bonnie. Very pretty.


Gosh that is a good zoom you've got, Bev! Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I was about 7 or 6 when the snake was in the house so brother was 2 or 3. I was just big enough to run errands like get more water and grab bales together so Dad could load them with fewer stops. It was real bad to start to move a bale and find a snake in it. I left those for him. Odd how I rarely see a snake any more.
> 
> Back when I started to school, girls could not wear slacks, jeans are anything similar. It was dresses or skirt and blouse. One winter day it started snowing, hard. The teacher was getting worried about getting home to take care of her husband and all the kids had gone home but me and one other family. We finally told her we would wait at the family across the road so she could go home. I think the other family had a kid in almost every grade.
> 
> ...


It did make me think of the day Mum made us walk to school, in a blizzard that was so bad, the school bus had been unable to get down the hill- the Pass of Rowardennan is quite treacherous at times- this was back home at Balmaha in Scotland- I would have been seven, because my brothers had only just started school- it is about a two mile walk, and it was very hard going in white-out. The two little fellows were better dressed for it than me in their zip up suits- I remember being in skirt and socks. That trek seemed to take an eternity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I posted some photos if my yard & flowers on the Tea Party if you're interested. Just scroll down.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417218-1.html


Very beautiful Bonnie. So much work to do all this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--incredible pic of the moon.

Tricia--your story reminds me of some horrid cold weather growing up. We, too, could only wear skirts/dresses and I hated it. Always disliked 'girl' clothes as they seemed to uncomfortable and inconvenient. I remember when old enough to really balk, we would wear pants under the skirts and have to remove them in school. But that was the beginning of the end. As more and more girls did this, more and more of us refused to take off the pants. Then there was the radical day when I went to school wearing pants, probably middle school age by then. Girls were beginning to argue the case for pants, and the rest is history as is said. I do recall one day walking home in a really bad storm, probably a hurricane. The wind was horrific and I had an umbrella which was a big deal for me. The wind whipped the umbrella inside out which was scarey and upsetting, and my skirt was blowing up over my panties. Very embarrassing as well as very difficult to walk. I think that was when I really had it with those useless girl clothes. It became pants thereafter. 

As for snakes, I recall playing with them when small. Once got 2 black snakes and brought them home at lunchtime and my mother practically freaked. Made me put them outside. I was afraid they would get away and she assured me if we put a dish on the can they would not. Of course they got away and I was really p.o.'d. I knew all along she just didn't want them in the house. Something happened between that 8 yr old experience and the next year, but have never remembered what it was. I was suddenly terrified of snakes, could not even look at a picture of one without feeling sick and terrorized. This stayed with me for decades until I was using a homeopathic remedy a few years ago and it seemed to remove this state of terror of snakes. I still am not comfortable with them, but at least that sense of terror is no longer there.


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. They make me soooooooo jealous! Would love to live 'away from the world.' How many cows do you have? Other animals? Those rolls of hay fascinate me! I've seen them out in the rain...seems like they would be moldy. ?? Wish I had one for the deer that stop by my yard for a snack. I buy field corn and sunflower seeds, thistle seed and regular bird seed but the deer always want 'dessert' too - they love eating the impatiens and the flowers off of the geraniums in the front yard. That's okay. They are welcome to anything I have.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great story again, Tricia. It is all beyond my experience. :sm24:


Ditto from me, Tricia. Your stories and memories are wonderful! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am glad you all liked the sweater.. I think it would be a good one to make and knit during tv time..
> 
> Tricia I have no internal barrings either.. my BIL joked one time saying I could get lost in the grocery store. I knew that when we moved to Oregon if I kept Mt. Bachelor on the one side of me then I knew I was driving in the right direction. The town was laid out in such a strange way. I got lost all the time. And going into a department store in the Mall just forget about it... I have had near panic attacks trying to get out of them. I'm fine with other stores.. I think they make their stores confusing to keep us in there longer... LOL
> 
> Karen that is very kind of you.. but we really don't eat much sugar at all... no pop or candy.. hubby likes chocolate on the weekends.. and so do I but we are going to find healthier choices! I am creative I know I can find something that will fill that craving


We would not be good travel companions, Ronie. I can't find my way out of a box. I get turned around so easily. Luckily I have a mountain to keep me in the right direction. Don't know how I managed before GPS.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, it isn't a WIP anymore, but I did post the start of it so here is the end of it!
> 
> I dyed the yarn myself, it is a superwash wool. I used size 4 (US), cast on 40 stitches, and did the 4 x 4 blocks. It is just a bit over 6 feet long and just over 6 inches wide.
> 
> ...


Someone will be the lucky recipient. That is a wonderful color, JanetLee


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, JanetLee, we are having fun.  Can't wait till it's done and paid for. Love your scarf.
> 
> Love your flowers, Bonnie. Very pretty.


Fantastic picture, Bev. That should be submitted for publication.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a fairly good sense of direction, but sometimes I just plain lose it, especially when night driving and tired. I have gotten myself totally turned around driving local roads in my town.

But here is what I deal with daily, year round. Second pic not great but there they are under the apple tree, their first stop as they make the rounds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Friday's child--you are much more generous than I am with the deer. If I could afford it, there would be an electronic fence around my property, or at least a very sturdy metal one to keep them out. Over the years all the orchards have been installing 6' or 8' fences to keep the deer out. I hate seeing these long fences along the road--it makes me feel like I am running a gauntlet when driving, however, I so understand the economic considerations. The deer are out every day under my 2 little apple trees eating not only the drop but the lower branches of the tree itself.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the support  We do not normally allow this situation to happen but this was a special case - person with Thu/Fri off had scheduled minor surgery so not movable, person with three 1/2 weeks off has not gone on vacation for a while and was going home to Romania. It was just Murphy's Law that the slower of the two desks (the Thu/Fri one) was on fire for two days, lol. Thankfully I process payroll on Tuesdays and not Thursday or Friday so everyone got paid.

Cute deer photos.

Love the moon, she is beautiful.

Congrats on finishing the shawl JanetLee. It is a pretty color.

Enjoying the continued cow sagas. As for getting lost, my mother is the worst. She does not pay attention to where she is - oh look, a chicken! We were on a cruise once and to get to the dining room you took a right out of our cabin door, followed the hall to the stairs, down one flight and around the base of the stairs aft and voila! The main dining room. She never made it on her own, lol.

Never had any issues with snakes. And I am the one who catches the rare snake in the house. DH is not afraid of them, but he tends to over analyze the capture sequence and just stares at the snake, lol. 

I am attempting to knit like the wind on my Summer Games Shawl and did get a few rows in between epoxy mixing sessions. The shower floor is in. Well most of it. We have to cut and install the sill tiles. Today we plan to put in the baseboard tiles and then lay out / cut the floor tiles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the support  We do not normally allow this situation to happen but this was a special case - person with Thu/Fri off had scheduled minor surgery so not movable, person with three 1/2 weeks off has not gone on vacation for a while and was going home to Romania. It was just Murphy's Law that the slower of the two desks (the Thu/Fri one) was on fire for two days, lol. Thankfully I process payroll on Tuesdays and not Thursday or Friday so everyone got paid.
> 
> Cute deer photos.
> 
> ...


Tiling is a lot of work- but it will look lovely when finished, Melanie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

JanetteLee that is beautiful.. I love that you made it from start to finish :sm01: I'm looking for roving but we rarely go north and when we do we rarely stop at the wool shop.. I think I need a girls day and us girls will go shopping... I'd love to make something from yarn I created... 

Bonnie your flowers are very pretty.. lots of color... thanks for sharing!! I have not been into the tea party since I started KP way back in the beginning.. it is good to see it is still going strong.. 

OH MY GOSH BEV!!!! You can even see the craters!!!  that is a stunning photo of the moon... Well done!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is looking beautiful! good luck with your summer games scarf.. the Olympics start tonight and I plan on doing something for them.. I have to pop into the Loft and see what is going on... maybe I'll get those socks finished.. LOL

Living in Arizona as long as I did we dealt with different weather issues.. I remember wearing a pair of 'mary jane's' that were normally my Church shoes but had gotten just a tad small but went perfect with my dress.. I was in Jr.High and we had to walk at least a mile or two.. it seemed that long anyway.. and I was getting blisters on the back of my heels and on the way home we were all talking and standing around drinking our slupree's and I was in a ant pile... oh my gosh the pain of those red ants on those blisters was killer... Mom tossed my shoes when we got home.. We also had to fight sever rainstorms and dust storms.. I was lucky my Mom would come get me if I called her... but sometimes they sprung up in a seconds notice and there weren't cel phones back then and I wouldn't of had one anyway.. I don't remember when we went from dresses to being able to wear pants to school either but I do remember my cousins in the Lake Tahoe are were able to wear pants and got snow days off... I was really envious of them.. But I was a girly girl so even when we could wear pants I wore a lot of dresses too... until I hit high school and started with the hip huggers and bell bottoms.. those were all the rage and since I was a string bean they looked good on me.. (not now LOL) and for a while trying to find womens pants that weren't hip hugger's was a challenge.. I'm glad they are a bit more sensible now..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

The zucchini meatballs were tasty. Here's the recipe and also one for a chocolate zucchini bread- we liked that one too. 
http://www.skinnytaste.com/zucchini-meatballs_20/
http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a48378/death-by-chocolate-zucchini-bread-recipe/

That pinwheel sweater is really nice Ronie. Thanks for the link.

Barbara I saved your link to the doctor and will read it later. I would not want to be awake during a colonoscopy, but those remarks were funny.

Bonnie, bet those blueberries will make yummy pies. The borscht sounds really great too, but only uses 1 small beet. 
Beautiful flower garden you have too.

Thanks for more great growing up stories Tricia. You could write a good novel with all of them.

Yay for finishing your scarf JanetLee. It turned out lovely.

Bev, your picture of the moon looks like it was taken through a telescope. Great shot!
Pg 32


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the support  We do not normally allow this situation to happen but this was a special case - person with Thu/Fri off had scheduled minor surgery so not movable, person with three 1/2 weeks off has not gone on vacation for a while and was going home to Romania. It was just Murphy's Law that the slower of the two desks (the Thu/Fri one) was on fire for two days, lol. Thankfully I process payroll on Tuesdays and not Thursday or Friday so everyone got paid.
> 
> Cute deer photos.
> 
> ...


It's looking great, Melanie! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Bev --> You have a SLR don't you? That detail on the moon is quite good. (Saved to hard drive, that photo is)


Thanks, Karen. No, I don't have an SLR. I have a Nikon Coolpix P600. It has digital and manual settings, but I have one lens that is connected.

Thanks, Norma, Ann, Julie, Tanya, Melanie, Ronie, and Caryn. The zoom is a 60x. I love it. I was so excited when I got it, Ronie. I handheld the camera, so I took several. As is normal, the first one was the best.

Thanks, Barbara. I have gotten some on my photos on an online world wide photo resource for companies. It is free to get on and you share the purchase price with the site. Also, I posted the early morning walk pics and someone has purchased a digital copy of the one with the sunlight at the end of the boardwalk. She is a photographer and I asked her to quote me a price that would be fair to me and fair to her. She is going to pay me $50. I'm pretty much floating around about 6' up right now. My first sale. 

Oh, yes, Ann, regularly shaped house would have been much cheaper to repair if it were a normal shape, but we love our little house. 

Love the pic of your old school, Julie.

Love your deer and fawn pics, Tanya.

That shower is looking great, Melanie. So nice.

Welcome, Friday'schild, so glad you joined in.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did make me think of the day Mum made us walk to school, in a blizzard that was so bad, the school bus had been unable to get down the hill- the Pass of Rowardennan is quite treacherous at times- this was back home at Balmaha in Scotland- I would have been seven, because my brothers had only just started school- it is about a two mile walk, and it was very hard going in white-out. The two little fellows were better dressed for it than me in their zip up suits- I remember being in skirt and socks. That trek seemed to take an eternity.


My mum tried to make us walk to school during the great snow of 1963. It had covered the cars! Only when a neighbour said she was keeping her kids at home did mum relent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My mum tried to make us walk to school during the great snow of 1963. It had covered the cars! Only when a neighbour said she was keeping her kids at home did mum relent.


My Mum would have been bolshie like that too! Said she had to walk five miles there and five miles back, whereas I had only a couple of miles- I was quite staggered at how far it was in fact, when I was back in 2011! The snowfall I remember would have been about the winter of 1953, given that my brothers were in school.
By the way, a very warm welcome to the Lace Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Karen. No, I don't have an SLR. I have a Nikon Coolpix P600. It has digital and manual settings, but I have one lens that is connected.
> 
> Thanks, Norma, Ann, Julie, Tanya, Melanie, Ronie, and Caryn. The zoom is a 60x. I love it. I was so excited when I got it, Ronie. I handheld the camera, so I took several. As is normal, the first one was the best.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev.
For good measure this is the School Mistress' House beside the School. Miss Ewen lived here all on her own- she was the Senior Class teacher, and Miss MacFarlane the Juniors teacher whom everyone loved, lived in a cottage in Balmaha village.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow! Bev! You earned money for your photos. I am not surprised as they are spectacular. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the photos, Julie :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

inishowen said:


> My mum tried to make us walk to school during the great snow of 1963. It had covered the cars! Only when a neighbour said she was keeping her kids at home did mum relent.


Welcome from me too. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Love the photos, Julie :sm24:


I loved so many of the houses I saw in Scotland!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--Big Congrats on your 1st photo sale. Exceptional!!!!!

Inishowen--welcome.

Melanie--tile work is looking good!!

Lost phone service this morning and company tells me it will be 10 days to send someone out. I am outraged at this. Went into the Co-op and had one of my market bags with me. Young man at the counter liked it and asked where it came from. Well, that was me--so maybe he will call--but whoops, I have no phone. Real professional service here--Baa Humbug...... Gave him my email so will see if he contacts me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie, lovely flowers, I have tiger lilies also.

eshlemania - love the moon shot. I noticed it last night also.

Triciad19 - thank you, for me it was mindless! I was also reading while knitting it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 - Thank you. I was reading that with superwash wool the color is almost sucked into the yarn. Very fast. I did this out in the sun and it took less than one hour.

Normaedean - Thank you! The color is different! I was trying for an autumn color combination.

Julie - fairly true. I was surprised. Maybe more of a brick red than a bright red though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou - thank you!

Tamarque - lovely shots of the deer. Yes, they can be destructive, but so pretty none-the-less.

Ronie - thank you! 

sisu - thank you. It was a quick project.

Julie - lovely pictures of the different buildings.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see a few new people .Make yourselves at home Friday's child and inishowen .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pesky deer Tanya .
I always say Wales is a smaller version of Scotland .The homes are so similar .Good pics Julie .
Good tiling Melanie .My son has had his kitchen floor done with polished concrete .It is something new here for domestic properties but means there is no grouting .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pesky deer Tanya .
> I always say Wales is a smaller version of Scotland .The homes are so similar .Good pics Julie .
> Good tiling Melanie .My son has had his kitchen floor done with polished concrete .It is something new here for domestic properties but means there is no grouting .


Concrete started to become popular a number of years ago, but it is very expensive. People were/are doing countertops with it as well as floors and even table tops. It can be stained and polished so some very interesting aesthetics. Things can be embedded in it, too, such as glass, tiles, stones, etc. Lends itself to lots of creativity and shaping.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for your welcomes. I stumbled in here by accident as I saw the lovely photo of the schoolhouse. I think it looks like a great bunch of people so hopefully I'll visit you again.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Tricia ..what an interesting life .I suggest as memories return you write a few notes as I am positive we would want you to take a couple of sessions again .I presume when you say you went in the timber you mean woods/forest .I bet that acreage seems bigger every year .
> Tanya ...hard to imagine those lovely deer being so naughty .
> Bev ..the roof reminds me of a Dutch building .Perhaps it would have been cheaper to have a simple style in place of that multi faceted one .The crescent moon is so detailed .It looks as if you were right up close .
> Janet Lee your scarf has turned out well .
> Bonnie ..pretty yard .


It isn't big enough for woods or forest. It is a stand of trees that grew along the creek and ravine. We cut all our wood to heat the house and didn't make a dent in it. On our place it was almost 1/4 mile long and 1/4 mile wide and thick. No sunlight hits the ground. It makes a nice storm shelter and wind break for animals.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did make me think of the day Mum made us walk to school, in a blizzard that was so bad, the school bus had been unable to get down the hill- the Pass of Rowardennan is quite treacherous at times- this was back home at Balmaha in Scotland- I would have been seven, because my brothers had only just started school- it is about a two mile walk, and it was very hard going in white-out. The two little fellows were better dressed for it than me in their zip up suits- I remember being in skirt and socks. That trek seemed to take an eternity.


They close schools here now if there is weather the bus cannot travel in. There were no buses at the time. Later when I started to high school there were buses but they only traveled about 2 miles out of town. Your school looks lovely. The school I went to has been torn down and two trashy mobile homes but there. The whole area looks trashy and junky.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Karen. No, I don't have an SLR. I have a Nikon Coolpix P600. It has digital and manual settings, but I have one lens that is connected.
> 
> Thanks, Norma, Ann, Julie, Tanya, Melanie, Ronie, and Caryn. The zoom is a 60x. I love it. I was so excited when I got it, Ronie. I handheld the camera, so I took several. As is normal, the first one was the best.
> 
> ...


That is awesome, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I loved so many of the houses I saw in Scotland!


I can see why. They are all very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, the phone being out is shocking. We have had it here because there are few customers. The mobile service is very patchy , too


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Friday'schild said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. They make me soooooooo jealous! Would love to live 'away from the world.' How many cows do you have? Other animals? Those rolls of hay fascinate me! I've seen them out in the rain...seems like they would be moldy. ?? Wish I had one for the deer that stop by my yard for a snack. I buy field corn and sunflower seeds, thistle seed and regular bird seed but the deer always want 'dessert' too - they love eating the impatiens and the flowers off of the geraniums in the front yard. That's okay. They are welcome to anything I have.


Friday'schild, the round bales shed most of the water. Snow that slowly melts and keep an area wet for long periods is more likely to mold. Also if the area stays wet for long periods of time. Some people use a tunnel like covering to protect the hay, kind of like putting a rain coat on it. I have around 20 cattle until I sell the calves then about 12. It varies a little, and 3 dogs. 1 dog is 19 years old, nearly blind from cataracts and nearly deaf. Like some people, as she gets older she gets more ornery and picky about what she eats.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, the phone being out is shocking. We have had it here because there are few customers. The mobile service is very patchy , too


Next time I will tell them how disabled and bedridden I am!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Friday's child--you are much more generous than I am with the deer. If I could afford it, there would be an electronic fence around my property, or at least a very sturdy metal one to keep them out. Over the years all the orchards have been installing 6' or 8' fences to keep the deer out. I hate seeing these long fences along the road--it makes me feel like I am running a gauntlet when driving, however, I so understand the economic considerations. The deer are out every day under my 2 little apple trees eating not only the drop but the lower branches of the tree itself.


We used to have a pear tree that the deer stood on their back feet to reach fruit and frequently broke limbs. Did I tell about getting the cows drunk?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the support  We do not normally allow this situation to happen but this was a special case - person with Thu/Fri off had scheduled minor surgery so not movable, person with three 1/2 weeks off has not gone on vacation for a while and was going home to Romania. It was just Murphy's Law that the slower of the two desks (the Thu/Fri one) was on fire for two days, lol. Thankfully I process payroll on Tuesdays and not Thursday or Friday so everyone got paid.
> 
> Cute deer photos.
> 
> ...


The tiling looks very nice. It must take a lot of patience.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We used to have a pear tree that the deer stood on their back feet to reach fruit and frequently broke limbs. Did I tell about getting the cows drunk?


Last summer were were in Radium, BC & the mountain sheep are a real problem there, breaking trees & climbing to get at the fruit. They aren't even afraid of people.

I have time wrap all my fruit trees in chicken wire to keep the deer & moose from eating them to the ground.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, I remember those days but being chunky could not wear them. I found a picture and I was chunky even at 1 or 2 years old. I even remember buying patterns and making them shorter to fit. Seemed like if you were a size 14 you were supposed to be 5 ft 6 in tall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great pictures, all the buildings look so old.

Melanie, nice tile job.

We certainly had our share if snow days in winter. The year I was in Grade 11 I was the only high school student on our bus route, grade 1-6 were in one town, I was in another, the bus driver would pick up the young kids, I would get back to town & have no way home, I spent 1/2 the winter with friends in town???? Then when I was going to college, I couldn't come home for 6 weeks as the road was blocked so bad they finally got a Cat to clear it. My brother & sister had to ride across the lake on a skidoo to get to school for those 6 weeks. & bring home what few groceries mom needed. We had chickens & a milk cow as well as a freezer & cold room full of meat & vegies so not much bought back then


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum would have been bolshie like that too! Said she had to walk five miles there and five miles back, whereas I had only a couple of miles- I was quite staggered at how far it was in fact, when I was back in 2011! The snowfall I remember would have been about the winter of 1953, given that my brothers were in school.
> By the way, a very warm welcome to the Lace Party!


Dad told stories of walking to school and the snow was so deep you could just see a fence post once in a while. They walked to school and cut across fields. The snow was frozen so they were not wading through it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Pesky deer Tanya .
> I always say Wales is a smaller version of Scotland .The homes are so similar .Good pics Julie .
> Good tiling Melanie .My son has had his kitchen floor done with polished concrete .It is something new here for domestic properties but means there is no grouting .


If that finish is like what we had in the milk room it is slick when wet. And it was frequently wet from the water in the milk cooler from pulling the cans out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> If that finish is like what we had in the milk room it is slick when wet. And it was frequently wet from the water in the milk cooler from pulling the cans out.


Tricia--that would depend on how highly they polished the floor or whether their was sand/grit embedded in the surface for traction.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last summer were were in Radium, BC & the mountain sheep are a real problem there, breaking trees & climbing to get at the fruit. They aren't even afraid of people.
> 
> I have time wrap all my fruit trees in chicken wire to keep the deer & moose from eating them to the ground.


Recently there was an article/video of the Moose (I think) in Montana/Idaho. Same difference as with the sheep. Need a bit of humility here as the animals were living there before humans came in took over their territory w/o even negotiating a decent co-existence agreement.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--that would depend on how highly they polished the floor or whether their was sand/grit embedded in the surface for traction.


I would hope there was a bit more grit in/on that floor! If you have plastic between you and that floor/tiled kitchen...forget about ANY traction! I've gone down twice at the old apartment on just TILE floor (kitchen). I'm not happy about doing gymnastics without warning!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness! You all have been chatty the last couple of days. :sm24:

Yes, I finally got the stitches sorted. Thank you, Barbara and Tanya. :sm02:

I understand, Ronie. Hang in there. You can do this. :sm24:

p 30 - I'm almost done with the first chart in the Summer Games Shawl. I got "sucked" in and am part of a relay team - thank you, Melanie, for rounding it out!!! - and need to knit like crazy to get it done!!! 

Happy Knitting, and Canning, and...., All!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Inishowen. Glad to have you in the LP. 

Lovely cottage, Julie. Oooo, more great pics of lovely dwellings. Just love them.

THanks, Norma, Tanya, Barbara. I am pretty excited myself. 

Thanks, JanetLee. re moon

Wow, Bonnie. Those sheep look dangerous. Great pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We used to have a pear tree that the deer stood on their back feet to reach fruit and frequently broke limbs. Did I tell about getting the cows drunk?


Talk about cows getting drunk, have you seen drunk bears from eating fermented berries? Hilarious! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last summer were were in Radium, BC & the mountain sheep are a real problem there, breaking trees & climbing to get at the fruit. They aren't even afraid of people.
> 
> I have time wrap all my fruit trees in chicken wire to keep the deer & moose from eating them to the ground.


Uh, who cleans up after them? I imagine it could be quite messy at times, but they do look great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--that would depend on how highly they polished the floor or whether their was sand/grit embedded in the surface for traction.


Ours was hand finished to a very smooth finish by a neighbor who used to do concrete work. It was slick as water on ice. I remember he kept it damp for days, said a lot of concrete was ruined by drying to fast. Covered it with gunny sacks and kept them wet. Kneeled on a couple of large squares of wood and troweled it by hand.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Talk about cows getting drunk, have you seen drunk bears from eating fermented berries? Hilarious! :sm09: :sm09:


The pears we had were small and hard. Pear honey was about the only way to eat them. They fell on the ground and sounded terrible when hit with the lawnmower besides being dangerous missles. The cows were hanging around, across the fence and every time a pear fell they would look, perk their ears and I wondered it they would eat them. As the rotted wasps and bees were attracted. So, I started throwing the pears over the fence. Then there were so many I was raking them and throwing shovels full over. Well milking a drunk cow is difficult. The cows stood at the fence for days, waiting for more. They got so loopy they couldn't walk straight. I had to throw the pears across a different fence, into some brush where we didn't mow..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The pears we had were small and hard. Pear honey was about the only way to eat them. They fell on the ground and sounded terrible when hit with the lawnmower besides being dangerous missles. The cows were hanging around, across the fence and every time a pear fell they would look, perk their ears and I wondered it they would eat them. As the rotted wasps and bees were attracted. So, I started throwing the pears over the fence. Then there were so many I was raking them and throwing shovels full over. Well milking a drunk cow is difficult. The cows stood at the fence for days, waiting for more. They got so loopy they couldn't walk straight. I had to throw the pears across a different fence, into some brush where we didn't mow..


giggle snort giggle snort


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Uh, who cleans up after them? I imagine it could be quite messy at times, but they do look great!


Messy like after a rodeo parade. They make the horses go last and the street sweepers follow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> giggle snort giggle snort


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the picture sale Bev. You have shared some wonderful ones with us.

Bonnie, I wonder that the woman in the midst of the rams did not have her grocery sack raided. A girlfriend raised goats and I remember them eating everything. She was showing one at the 4-H fair and it tried to eat her paper hat that had her entry number one it. She salvaged what she could and used some bobby pins to hold what was left on her head, lol.

Gee Toni, you got sucked in? LOL!! Hmm, I remember a PM from someone asking me to be the fourth. :-D All is good. I am done with the first leg and have started the second one. I hope I can finish in time.

I had a bad afternoon today. Some idiot t-boned my car. He pulled out from a cross street even though he saw my car on the main thoroughfare. He said that since he wanted to cross I should have stopped. Uh, what? My car is wrecked, probably will be considered a total loss as I think he bent the frame. His car is also toast. I am ok, mad as a wet hornet, probably madder. I swerved as best as I could to lessen the impact and still not head into the oncoming traffic as a side hit is better than head-on. There was not enough room to swerve around him. I will probably have a good cry later tonight when the anger finally wears off, I really liked that car. And my yarn that I had just bought from the LYS (I was on my way home) is missing. I could not find it in the car. It has vanished into another dimension. And it was the last skein the LYS had so I have to find another source as it is for the Summer Games Shawl. 

Bev, I did take some photos but they are not nearly as pretty as yours


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> giggle snort giggle snort


ditto!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the picture sale Bev. You have shared some wonderful ones with us.
> 
> Bonnie, I wonder that the woman in the midst of the rams did not have her grocery sack raided. A girlfriend raised goats and I remember them eating everything. She was showing one at the 4-H fair and it tried to eat her paper hat that had her entry number one it. She salvaged what she could and used some bobby pins to hold what was left on her head, lol.
> 
> ...


Oh, Melanie, I'm so sorry. Drivers can be so stupid and self-focused! :sm03: So glad you are okay but really sad for you about your car and the yarn. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the picture sale Bev. You have shared some wonderful ones with us.
> 
> Bonnie, I wonder that the woman in the midst of the rams did not have her grocery sack raided. A girlfriend raised goats and I remember them eating everything. She was showing one at the 4-H fair and it tried to eat her paper hat that had her entry number one it. She salvaged what she could and used some bobby pins to hold what was left on her head, lol.
> 
> ...


Rats, Rats, Rats... So sorry to hear this news. That's just awful!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!!! Had a couple of weeks of non-stop company dropping in, eating, sleeping in our beds and then going on. Seems all I have been doing is playing at being a Bed & Breakfast. Last group of 5 left this morning. Between that and keeping my visiting schedule, and trying to keep up with our wonderful chatty group, not much time left over to join in. Bev congrats on the sale -- we keep telling you how great your photos are -- hope you believe us -- we know a good one when we see it. Wonderful talent you have. To those of you who have gardens, everytime I go to the single grocery store and look at produce, I get angry -- but not angry enough to contemplate having a garden which means a lot of work as you well know. So I'm vicariously enjoying the wonderful tastes. Ronie -- be careful with that sun as you know too much can be most hurtful as well as harmful. To Tricia -- drunk cows!!! Just the idea makes me giggle. A quick chime-in -- Yep on party lines and yep on no pants in school which of course, we got around by wearing them in, but changing clothes once we got there. If you forgot your school clothes, then it was back home you went. Sounds like many of us are in the same age range -- mature, full and ripe, but not going to decay yet. Take care everyone and if I skipped mentioning you, it wasn't intentional, just a product of a tired mind.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I answered another topic about this Pineapple Placemat on Ravelry here on KP...I think I might have 7 possible doilies out of the 350+/- yards of Southmaid Ecru I opened not more than 2 days ago. 2 complete doilies is the progress.

These are approximately 7-8 inches across at the widest...unlike the "worsted" weight recommended (and crochet hook size). Anyone needing a good # of cotton placemats? :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Melanie, sorry about the accident but glad you were not hurt. What did he mean you should have gotten out of the way? What did the law say? Could your yarn have slid under the seats?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ours was hand finished to a very smooth finish by a neighbor who used to do concrete work. It was slick as water on ice. I remember he kept it damp for days, said a lot of concrete was ruined by drying to fast. Covered it with gunny sacks and kept them wet. Kneeled on a couple of large squares of wood and troweled it by hand.


Quite an art to do that altho there are machines that can do that work on floors much more quickly. He was right to keep the floor damp while it slowly cured.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--glad you got of that mess okay. Have been in the same situation with someone just cutting across a lane to go into a driveway. That woman had a kid in the front passenger seat and it was a hard choice as to which way to go--into oncoming traffic or head on into the kid and me. And like you, I really loved that car. That woman never said she was sorry, or asked if I was okay. Such arrogance of some people. Hope the insurance compensates you adequately. You might also think of getting a chiropractic adjustment as what doesn't hurt immediately, can show up later on. At the very least, a very good massage.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie. So sorry about your car and that, what did Julie call them-cidiots or some such. So glad that no one was hurt. So sorry about your car. Sometimes we really get attached to our cars and it's hard to change.

Tricia, loved the drunken cow story. 

Thanks, DeEtta. I appreciate your words.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Quite an art to do that altho there are machines that can do that work on floors much more quickly. He was right to keep the floor damp while it slowly cured.


No such machines then. All concrete work was by hand with trowels and maybe floats. The floor was small enough I don't remember him using a float. I wasn't a teenager yet or just was. Think I was 10 or 12. Seems a long time ago. It was about the time milk plants would no longer buy milk that wasn't cooled . Before then we used metal barrels cut in half and filled with well water. The truck was not cooled. The cooler was a water cooler with copper tubing inside, covered with a layer of ice. The cans were lifted into and out of the cooler. The top was between waist and hip high but higher on me. Water splashed out as cans were removed.

Next change was to use milkers, no more hand milking. It was quite a problem getting the cows give their milk to the machine. I think we hand finished them all until the next generation that were never hand milked. Stripping is what we called it.

Well concrete floors in the milk barn was somewhere, maybe before the milkers. We didn't make that floor so slick!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely doily Karen.

Glad you survived the house guests DeEtta.

The other driver was cited for 'failure to use due care'. I'll know more on Monday when the adjuster calls. Meanwhile my battered car is in an impound lot and not her garage.

Hope everyone else had a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Uh, who cleans up after them? I imagine it could be quite messy at times, but they do look great!


If on the street, you just watch where you step????????I imagine people clean up their yards


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the picture sale Bev. You have shared some wonderful ones with us.
> 
> Bonnie, I wonder that the woman in the midst of the rams did not have her grocery sack raided. A girlfriend raised goats and I remember them eating everything. She was showing one at the 4-H fair and it tried to eat her paper hat that had her entry number one it. She salvaged what she could and used some bobby pins to hold what was left on her head, lol.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you weren't hurt, don't blame you for being mad. Weird about the yarn, flew out somewhere??
My cousin had someone make a left turn in front if her yesterday, totalled her car, fortunately she's just bruised


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Belle1 - Thank you. I was reading that with superwash wool the color is almost sucked into the yarn. Very fast. I did this out in the sun and it took less than one hour.
> 
> Normaedean - Thank you! The color is different! I was trying for an autumn color combination.
> 
> Julie - fairly true. I was surprised. Maybe more of a brick red than a bright red though.


A Terracotta, perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Babalou - thank you!
> 
> Tamarque - lovely shots of the deer. Yes, they can be destructive, but so pretty none-the-less.
> 
> ...


It was good hunting them out- I have my photos organised by month- makes life a lot easier, when you can remember where you were! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pesky deer Tanya .
> I always say Wales is a smaller version of Scotland .The homes are so similar .Good pics Julie .
> Good tiling Melanie .My son has had his kitchen floor done with polished concrete .It is something new here for domestic properties but means there is no grouting .


My memories of Wales are definitely dimmed by the years, and the lightening speed of that trip in my ninth summer. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Thank you for your welcomes. I stumbled in here by accident as I saw the lovely photo of the schoolhouse. I think it looks like a great bunch of people so hopefully I'll visit you again.


The new feature 'Newest Pictures' is great isn't it!? You will be most welcome!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last summer were were in Radium, BC & the mountain sheep are a real problem there, breaking trees & climbing to get at the fruit. They aren't even afraid of people.
> 
> I have time wrap all my fruit trees in chicken wire to keep the deer & moose from eating them to the ground.


All these animals pinching fruit. We only have the birds and wasps. The wasps made DH dig a plum tree up as they had plums before they were ripe :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> They close schools here now if there is weather the bus cannot travel in. There were no buses at the time. Later when I started to high school there were buses but they only traveled about 2 miles out of town. Your school looks lovely. The school I went to has been torn down and two trashy mobile homes but there. The whole area looks trashy and junky.


The part of Scotland I grew up in is a National Park now- well known for it's beauty. I find it sad when history is torn down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I can see why. They are all very pretty :sm24:


Thank you, Norma- I am glad I thought to look back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last summer were were in Radium, BC & the mountain sheep are a real problem there, breaking trees & climbing to get at the fruit. They aren't even afraid of people.
> 
> I have time wrap all my fruit trees in chicken wire to keep the deer & moose from eating them to the ground.


What amazing horns they have, though, Bonnie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> The pears we had were small and hard. Pear honey was about the only way to eat them. They fell on the ground and sounded terrible when hit with the lawnmower besides being dangerous missles. The cows were hanging around, across the fence and every time a pear fell they would look, perk their ears and I wondered it they would eat them. As the rotted wasps and bees were attracted. So, I started throwing the pears over the fence. Then there were so many I was raking them and throwing shovels full over. Well milking a drunk cow is difficult. The cows stood at the fence for days, waiting for more. They got so loopy they couldn't walk straight. I had to throw the pears across a different fence, into some brush where we didn't mow..


 :sm02: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great pictures, all the buildings look so old.
> 
> Melanie, nice tile job.
> 
> We certainly had our share if snow days in winter. The year I was in Grade 11 I was the only high school student on our bus route, grade 1-6 were in one town, I was in another, the bus driver would pick up the young kids, I would get back to town & have no way home, I spent 1/2 the winter with friends in town???? Then when I was going to college, I couldn't come home for 6 weeks as the road was blocked so bad they finally got a Cat to clear it. My brother & sister had to ride across the lake on a skidoo to get to school for those 6 weeks. & bring home what few groceries mom needed. We had chickens & a milk cow as well as a freezer & cold room full of meat & vegies so not much bought back then


That is for real- especially in cities like York- history is quite tangible ( I am aware that I have jumped to memories of my short visit to England in that same holiday- but it is true of much of the British Isles)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Dad told stories of walking to school and the snow was so deep you could just see a fence post once in a while. They walked to school and cut across fields. The snow was frozen so they were not wading through it.


 :sm24: Good thing they could walk on top!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am so sorry about your accident. Losing a loved car AND yarn....... that is tragic. I am pleased you are in one piece.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Inishowen. Glad to have you in the LP.
> 
> Lovely cottage, Julie. Oooo, more great pics of lovely dwellings. Just love them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev- it was good looking back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the picture sale Bev. You have shared some wonderful ones with us.
> 
> Bonnie, I wonder that the woman in the midst of the rams did not have her grocery sack raided. A girlfriend raised goats and I remember them eating everything. She was showing one at the 4-H fair and it tried to eat her paper hat that had her entry number one it. She salvaged what she could and used some bobby pins to hold what was left on her head, lol.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of the car wreck, Melanie- I know how important your 'wheels' are in your life. And losing the yarn is adding insult.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Had a couple of weeks of non-stop company dropping in, eating, sleeping in our beds and then going on. Seems all I have been doing is playing at being a Bed & Breakfast. Last group of 5 left this morning. Between that and keeping my visiting schedule, and trying to keep up with our wonderful chatty group, not much time left over to join in. Bev congrats on the sale -- we keep telling you how great your photos are -- hope you believe us -- we know a good one when we see it. Wonderful talent you have. To those of you who have gardens, everytime I go to the single grocery store and look at produce, I get angry -- but not angry enough to contemplate having a garden which means a lot of work as you well know. So I'm vicariously enjoying the wonderful tastes. Ronie -- be careful with that sun as you know too much can be most hurtful as well as harmful. To Tricia -- drunk cows!!! Just the idea makes me giggle. A quick chime-in -- Yep on party lines and yep on no pants in school which of course, we got around by wearing them in, but changing clothes once we got there. If you forgot your school clothes, then it was back home you went. Sounds like many of us are in the same age range -- mature, full and ripe, but not going to decay yet. Take care everyone and if I skipped mentioning you, it wasn't intentional, just a product of a tired mind.


Hoping this week will be calmer for you- sounds a bit hectic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I answered another topic about this Pineapple Placemat on Ravelry here on KP...I think I might have 7 possible doilies out of the 350+/- yards of Southmaid Ecru I opened not more than 2 days ago. 2 complete doilies is the progress.
> 
> These are approximately 7-8 inches across at the widest...unlike the "worsted" weight recommended (and crochet hook size). Anyone needing a good # of cotton placemats? :sm24:


That looks lovely, Karen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie. So sorry about your car and that, what did Julie call them-cidiots or some such. So glad that no one was hurt. So sorry about your car. Sometimes we really get attached to our cars and it's hard to change.
> 
> Tricia, loved the drunken cow story.
> 
> Thanks, DeEtta. I appreciate your words.


Someone invented it, but not me!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

So sorry not to have contributed much lately but I have now caught up reading this and the last party.

Tricia, I have so enjoyed your stories and descriptions - you painting such clear pictures and I have found myself giggling and smiling often.
Bev, congrats on selling your photo - hope it leads to lots more sales of your lovely images.

Melanie, so sorry you lost your car due to an arrogant idiot but glad that you are undamaged. Cars and Yarn are replacable, Melanies aren't.

We visited the grands last weekend and ended up visiting Stonehenge with him and his Mum on Monday. I can't think why we have never visited before. Had a great day - gs fascinated by the henge, the reconstructed Neolithic houses and the exhibition. It is quite mind bending that the building started 2,500 years BC. And now I can't find the photos I took - I'll download them again later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Downloaded correctly this time I hope.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Two FOs to share with you. Waiting For Rain - beaded and with an extra lace panel added - I call it Thunder and Lightening. And Lady Grace fingerless gloves ( Elizabeth's pattern.)
Both knitted in Cascade Heritage Silk in black - lovely yarn with good stitch definition.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, I also remember the days when girls were not allowed to wear pants to school. I also remember my mom making me wear what we called "leggings" under my dress on cold or snowy days when I had to walk to school. They kept me dry and warm, but I remember hating to wear them.

Julie, great picture of your old school house and the other houses too. So different then the schools I attended as a kid.

Tanya, those deer are so cute even though they may be destructive to your garden!

Melanie, your tiling job is so well done! 

Bev, how wonderful that you got a picture sold! Congratulations.

Oh my Bonnie, those horns in the mountain sheep are huge. I don't think I would like to encounter them roaming around on the streets of a town while I was shopping.
Pg. 35


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoaaa


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Go Toni go!!! I have to get over to the doghouse and cheer you all on! 

Must have been quite a funny sight to see those drunken cows or bears! 

Oh no Melanie. That is awful news about your car and losing your yarn too. That is so scary to hear that crunch sound of smashing vehicles as well! I sure hope you are okay and didn't get hurt. I hope the guy was held responsible and ticketed for his irresponsible driving!!

Karen, what beautiful work on that placemat! 

Linda, Stonehenge is amazing. It must have been something to see in person. Great pictures. Your two finished knitting projects are gorgeous. I really like that waiting for rain shawl. Your lace inserts really stand out nicely with that yarn. The mitts are so classy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, your shawl and gloves are wonderful. The stitch definition is wonderful. Your photos of Stonehenge bring back memories


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Two FOs to share with you. Waiting For Rain - beaded and with an extra lace panel added - I call it Thunder and Lightening. And Lady Grace fingerless gloves ( Elizabeth's pattern.)
> Both knitted in Cascade Heritage Silk in black - lovely yarn with good stitch definition.


Both are lovely, Linda! Glad you enjoyed your time with the family and the visit to Stonehenge sounds wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your cousin is ok Bonnie. My guy was making a left across traffic too. It could have been so much worse. If I hit him in his door he would be in hospital or worse. I was going about 45 mph (about 72 kph) when he pulled out less than fifty feet (fifteen metres) in front of me. He did see me as he said as much to both me and the police but thought I would just stop since he wanted to cross. Moron. The southbound traffic, I was northbound, was heavy so if he made it all the way over it would have been multiple cars involved. Not that I wish this on others but do wish it wasn't me. Thankfully I have a well handling car and one that I enjoy driving at the edge of its abilities so am (hopefully) better able to react. I will know more about the car's status tomorrow when the insurance adjuster calls.

Lovely Stonehenge photos Linda. It is a place I would like to visit. And I would like to walk the spirals on the tors in the summer country someday.

Nice finished projects Linda. I like the bead addition to the shawl, and great new name for it 

Here is my progress so far on the Summer Games Shawl. I will keep knitting on with the red and hope I can find a match somewhere. I am also hoping the magic of blocking will help the star look like a star and not a blob of misplaced YO's, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Two FOs to share with you. Waiting For Rain - beaded and with an extra lace panel added - I call it Thunder and Lightening. And Lady Grace fingerless gloves ( Elizabeth's pattern.)
> Both knitted in Cascade Heritage Silk in black - lovely yarn with good stitch definition.


Beautiful work, Linda! I am gearing up to knitting Waiting for rain- have to sort out which yarn I have in sufficient supply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia, I also remember the days when girls were not allowed to wear pants to school. I also remember my mom making me wear what we called "leggings" under my dress on cold or snowy days when I had to walk to school. They kept me dry and warm, but I remember hating to wear them.
> 
> Julie, great picture of your old school house and the other houses too. So different then the schools I attended as a kid.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you, Caryn! It was a wonderful trip home, and marvelous meeting so many of my cousins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your cousin is ok Bonnie. My guy was making a left across traffic too. It could have been so much worse. If I hit him in his door he would be in hospital or worse. I was going about 45 mph (about 72 kph) when he pulled out less than fifty feet (fifteen metres) in front of me. He did see me as he said as much to both me and the police but thought I would just stop since he wanted to cross. Moron. The southbound traffic, I was northbound, was heavy so if he made it all the way over it would have been multiple cars involved. Not that I wish this on others but do wish it wasn't me. Thankfully I have a well handling car and one that I enjoy driving at the edge of its abilities so am (hopefully) better able to react. I will know more about the car's status tomorrow when the insurance adjuster calls.
> 
> Lovely Stonehenge photos Linda. It is a place I would like to visit. And I would like to walk the spirals on the tors in the summer country someday.
> 
> ...


Was it the red that vanished?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My mum tried to make us walk to school during the great snow of 1963. It had covered the cars! Only when a neighbour said she was keeping her kids at home did mum relent.


It's good to see you Inishowen! That had to be a terrible year.. I bet it is the same year the San Fransisco Bay area had snow!! those are a rarity.. But here on the Oregon coast we have a marker of the 1963 Flood!! I am hoping we don't see winters like that again... 

Woo Hoo Bev!!! that is great news and about 5x's more money than I thought she would offer... so now you have a starting point  I wonder if you could bend her ear and ask how she came up with that amount so you can judge how much to sell your other prints?? You are the money maker now...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all, still working on the little doll...have a horrible cold...but watching the Olympics and knitting helps!!! Wonderful pictures...the Moon, all the houses, the deer!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful homes Julie!!! I love the large yards too.. and that is such a great picture of you! Wouldn't it be fun to meet up at the 'Fish and Chips' shop and chat!! 

That is too bad Tricia.. our first home after we got married was on 11 acres and it was such a cute little house... they sold it and put in a manufactured housing park.. (trailer park) LOL all my beautiful Ponderous Pines got cut down.. I was very upset..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie are those Ram's there all the time?? it's like the Elk in Garibaldi Oregon!! they just roam free... we have deer that do that.. it is nothing to see them waking up and down the streets.. but I always enjoy them... I do not enjoy them eating my flowers.. so far they have left my Hydrangeas and Gerber Daisy's alone this year... my Hydrangea must be getting big enough to not tempt them.. 

That is scary Karen... it is not fun falling... I had a few months that it seemed I wasn't all that stable and fell quite a few times.. some of them were quite scary others were nice soft landings.. LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I loved so many of the houses I saw in Scotland!


Thanks for the great photos, Julie. The little craft reminds me of the tiny houses you can see on Home & Garden TV.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Melanie, I'm so sorry. Drivers can be so stupid and self-focused! :sm03: So glad you are okay but really sad for you about your car and the yarn. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! :sm02:


Melanie, that is just awful. Thankfully, you weren't hurt. I can't believe that idiot thought you should stop.

I also meant to add earlier that your shower is looking great as is your summer games shawl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Melanie I am so sorry!!! Make that fool buy you another car!! I am so glad you are ok.. keep aware of yourself for the next week and go to the Dr if you have any pain at all.. and make him pay for that too!!! I was in a bad accident one time by some fool that said.. well the light was green!!! well yes the light did turn green but the intersection was still full of cars!!! Idiots of the world unite! 

Karen that turned out beautiful.. I hope your get a buyer for the set.. your crochet work is perfect! I'd love to have even stitches like yours.. 

Tanya I am so sorry about the phone... did you tell them that it was important for your work!! and that you will be loosing revenue while you wait for the repair man?? I'd call back and let them know the urgency of having a working phone... 

DeEtta I am glad your company has gone and you can relax a bit! I wanted you to know the edging is coming along nicely.. I am about to the first corner and will have to read up on what you and Tanya were talking about in turning it.. I am doing the top chart and think it is wide enough that I need to make some kind of adjustments I just am a bit clueless right now.. I think extra rows is in order.. possible maybe a different motif like the feather and fan for the corner might be pretty... but then that goes the other way so it won't work.. I'll work it out.. I'll be sure to put a lifeline in a good 6 stitches before I get to it.. that way I can play and not loose my work!! LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Downloaded correctly this time I hope.


Great pictures, Linda. We have always wanted to go there.

Your FO's are very nice. I love the waiting for rain pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda great pics of Stonehenge and your projects... I am afraid that the only way I will get my Black shawl is to knit it up in Bare Yarn and dye it black!!  you did a great job with the mits too.. Elizabeth has great patterns... It seems here Ravelry site is going full strong now and she doesn't have time for us anymore 

DFL I am sorry about your cold.. I have been suffering with allergy's all spring/summer long.. our insurance has changed but we are in the transition part.. so I don't know how well I am covered right now so I am trying to get relief on my own.. I asked the pharmacist yesterday if I could combine my decongestant with my antihistamine and he said I could.. so yesterday was much better... 

Well my dyslexia is in full force this morning and I have had to re-write nearly every word this morning...  so I am going to sign off and hope for a more clear mind this afternoon... oh and before I go I picked up some more of Lionbrands ice cream yarn this time in 'candy sprinkles' Oh I wish I lived closer to the store that sells this stuff I would buy them out every payday!!! I wish I had bought more than one skein.. but it will make a cute hat or maybe even a scarf to match..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your cousin is ok Bonnie. My guy was making a left across traffic too. It could have been so much worse. If I hit him in his door he would be in hospital or worse. I was going about 45 mph (about 72 kph) when he pulled out less than fifty feet (fifteen metres) in front of me. He did see me as he said as much to both me and the police but thought I would just stop since he wanted to cross. Moron. The southbound traffic, I was northbound, was heavy so if he made it all the way over it would have been multiple cars involved. Not that I wish this on others but do wish it wasn't me. Thankfully I have a well handling car and one that I enjoy driving at the edge of its abilities so am (hopefully) better able to react. I will know more about the car's status tomorrow when the insurance adjuster calls.
> 
> Lovely Stonehenge photos Linda. It is a place I would like to visit. And I would like to walk the spirals on the tors in the summer country someday.
> 
> ...


I wanted to say how much I love this!!! great job too... I do hope your skein of yarn shows up.. most likely you were more frantic than you realized when you were looking for it... it should be there.. where else could it of gone?? fingers crossed you find it.. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba -- I hope the car you have didn't bite and swallow your yarn purchase. I've been the left turning driver...but didn't mess up as the idiot who hit you did.

I was also in front of a hospital. :sm23: :sm24: 

I miss my 2000 Geo Metro!!! But I'm still here to devil all y'all! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The new feature 'Newest Pictures' is great isn't it!? You will be most welcome!


I really love this new feature. I think I get to see more than I used to by just reading the topic descriptions. In my opinion, this new feature makes up for the other inconveniences of the new format.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh Melanie I am so sorry!!! Make that fool buy you another car!! I am so glad you are ok.. keep aware of yourself for the next week and go to the Dr if you have any pain at all.. and make him pay for that too!!! I was in a bad accident one time by some fool that said.. well the light was green!!! well yes the light did turn green but the intersection was still full of cars!!! Idiots of the world unite!
> 
> Karen that turned out beautiful.. I hope your get a buyer for the set.. your crochet work is perfect! I'd love to have even stitches like yours..
> 
> ...


Ronie -- I think it is in the "instructions" where I tried to explain how to add extra rows. It is really very easy and although I did the second edging which is only wider, the space I suggested should work equally well for the first edging. Glad to hear you are progressing so well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No such machines then. All concrete work was by hand with trowels and maybe floats. The floor was small enough I don't remember him using a float. I wasn't a teenager yet or just was. Think I was 10 or 12. Seems a long time ago. It was about the time milk plants would no longer buy milk that wasn't cooled . Before then we used metal barrels cut in half and filled with well water. The truck was not cooled. The cooler was a water cooler with copper tubing inside, covered with a layer of ice. The cans were lifted into and out of the cooler. The top was between waist and hip high but higher on me. Water splashed out as cans were removed.
> 
> Next change was to use milkers, no more hand milking. It was quite a problem getting the cows give their milk to the machine. I think we hand finished them all until the next generation that were never hand milked. Stripping is what we called it.
> 
> Well concrete floors in the milk barn was somewhere, maybe before the milkers. We didn't make that floor so slick!


It is always fascinating and enlivening, at least to me, to see how creative people were figuring out solutions to getting things done safely and efficiently. Machinery can offer time saving, but so often is neither safe nor effective. And there is something that translates into the finished product when done by hand, as in milking. The energy of machinery leaves much to be desired and is not always devised for health or safety, but merely the bottom line. I think of the FDA making seed collectors illegal only a very few short years ago. Farmers had been building very low tech, but highly efficient seed collectors to save their seed. When Monsanto was in the stages of forcing GMO seeds on the world, they lobbied to make seed collectors which were available to all small and large farmers, illegal on the false basis that they were unsafe. The real issue was depriving farmers a highly efficient and inexpensive way to save seeds for their next planting and forcing them to use Monsanto's GMO seed and toxic chemical glyphosate (Roundup).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No email alerts at all today so just caught up on the last several pages.

Linda--good to hear from you again. Love your Waiting for Rain and the mitts. Beautiful work as always.

Stonehenge is one of the places that I always wanted to visit in person. The energy of the place must be special. You called these houses? I was always told the stones were more part of a spiritual practice. No????

DFL--hope you feel better soon. Glad you are getting some calm, down time to rest and knit in peace

DeEtta--company is always great fun but great when it is over, too. 

Caryn--the deer that I photo's were right outside my doorway where I stood to take the pics. They have gotten so bodacious, coming right up the to door to devour my sweetpeas. Almost impossible to get blooms on them or on Black eyed Susans as they eat the buds as soon as they form. Need to constantly spray with Deer Solution to get any blooms at all. The fawn was heading into my spot where Black Eyed Susans try to grow along with Bee Balm. I have not had the energy to maintain these beds as it is so frustrating and the garden is so demanding. It is funny to see the doe march the fawns around the fenced in garden when they are very young as if to tell them that in that fence are the real goodies.

Ronnie--You better believe I told the phone company that I was practically indigent and needed my phone to look for work, even at my age. All they did was say they would 'try' to rush the order. I plan on calling them on Monday to demand they pay for a pay-as-you-go cell phone while I wait for them. Doubt they will, but won't hurt to make the case.

Enough of a break so back to work now. Met with the carpenter to review all his numbers this a.m. and need to finalize the estimate and get it sent off today. Crunching these numbers over and over again makes my head spin and mistakes happen, never in my favor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> All these animals pinching fruit. We only have the birds and wasps. The wasps made DH dig a plum tree up as they had plums before they were ripe :sm25:


I hate wasps, such nasty things. We seem to be forever getting rid of nests. I bought a wasp attractant trap at the farm supply store, but don't really think it's done much. I buy the same brand of fly traps & they work great. Last time I was stung badly, 4-5 times on my hand, grabbed a small nest pulling weeds, I ended up in the ER, my had swelled so bad they had to cut off my wedding rings & give me an IV for the reaction. I hadn't reacted before but the year before I stepped on a nest & got a bunch of stings, dr thought to many stings close together.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful picture of the moon Bev. I am amazed at the detail. 

Really like the dye job on your scarf JanetLee?

And love the stories Tricia 

Tanya, love the deer under the apple tree. 

Pg. 33


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The new feature 'Newest Pictures' is great isn't it!? You will be most welcome!


I really like that feature too, it's what brought me to the LP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real- especially in cities like York- history is quite tangible ( I am aware that I have jumped to memories of my short visit to England in that same holiday- but it is true of much of the British Isles)


This part of the world was homesteadedjust just over 100 yrs ago & ost of the houses built were log shacks, must have long fallen down. In fact, we heated our house for 2 winters by burning the logs from one.
The only "historic" buildings left in town are the Catholic & United Churches, both built around 1920 & the old train station.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Two FOs to share with you. Waiting For Rain - beaded and with an extra lace panel added - I call it Thunder and Lightening. And Lady Grace fingerless gloves ( Elizabeth's pattern.)
> Both knitted in Cascade Heritage Silk in black - lovely yarn with good stitch definition.


Both are so pretty
Thanks for sharing photos of your trip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bonnie are those Ram's there all the time?? it's like the Elk in Garibaldi Oregon!! they just roam free... we have deer that do that.. it is nothing to see them waking up and down the streets.. but I always enjoy them... I do not enjoy them eating my flowers.. so far they have left my Hydrangeas and Gerber Daisy's alone this year... my Hydrangea must be getting big enough to not tempt them..
> 
> That is scary Karen... it is not fun falling... I had a few months that it seemed I wasn't all that stable and fell quite a few times.. some of them were quite scary others were nice soft landings.. LOL


We have relatives near Radium & go through there at least once/ year. We see sheep around most of the time but never in the numbers that were there last August. Maybe more come to town when there's so much fruit on the trees? I was nervous walking around them when we went for supper but the locals just walked among them. Seems silly to me as they could do a lot of damage if they hit you with the horns.
My aunt live in Invermere, about 10 miles down the road, they have so many deer in town it's crazy. We once saw a silly woman feeding them grain from a little tray in her hand, she was standing between 2 bucks in breeding season, God really must protect fools????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful homes Julie!!! I love the large yards too.. and that is such a great picture of you! Wouldn't it be fun to meet up at the 'Fish and Chips' shop and chat!!
> 
> That is too bad Tricia.. our first home after we got married was on 11 acres and it was such a cute little house... they sold it and put in a manufactured housing park.. (trailer park) LOL all my beautiful Ponderous Pines got cut down.. I was very upset..


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the great photos, Julie. The little craft reminds me of the tiny houses you can see on Home & Garden TV.


They are deliberately so small, so it's not too hard to heat in winter- Jean has a wonderful garden, although that is not the best angle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I really love this new feature. I think I get to see more than I used to by just reading the topic descriptions. In my opinion, this new feature makes up for the other inconveniences of the new format.


It is good! I've not found the change too troublesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like that feature too, it's what brought me to the LP


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This part of the world was homesteadedjust just over 100 yrs ago & ost of the houses built were log shacks, must have long fallen down. In fact, we heated our house for 2 winters by burning the logs from one.
> The only "historic" buildings left in town are the Catholic & United Churches, both built around 1920 & the old train station.


It is not that much different, here, Bonnie! Although the churches go back to the 1870's or there abouts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate wasps, such nasty things. We seem to be forever getting rid of nests. I bought a wasp attractant trap at the farm supply store, but don't really think it's done much. I buy the same brand of fly traps & they work great. Last time I was stung badly, 4-5 times on my hand, grabbed a small nest pulling weeds, I ended up in the ER, my had swelled so bad they had to cut off my wedding rings & give me an IV for the reaction. I hadn't reacted before but the year before I stepped on a nest & got a bunch of stings, dr thought to many stings close together.


Ooooh! That sounds nasty. We do get rid of the nests but we only seem to reduce numbers. DH is very good at spotting the Queens in the spring and getting shot of them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Go Toni go!!! I have to get over to the doghouse and cheer you all on!
> 
> Must have been quite a funny sight to see those drunken cows or bears!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn. The mitts go nicely with the shawl and yes Stonehenge is amazing. We will visit again and also explore more of the other sites linked with it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, your shawl and gloves are wonderful. The stitch definition is wonderful. Your photos of Stonehenge bring back memories


Thank you, Norma. I meant to say that I recently picked up the experimental entrelac I started during your party last year? - the one I combined with year of lace patterns and beads. I have been putting an edging on it and hope to finish some time this week.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are lovely, Linda! Glad you enjoyed your time with the family and the visit to Stonehenge sounds wonderful. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your cousin is ok Bonnie. My guy was making a left across traffic too. It could have been so much worse. If I hit him in his door he would be in hospital or worse. I was going about 45 mph (about 72 kph) when he pulled out less than fifty feet (fifteen metres) in front of me. He did see me as he said as much to both me and the police but thought I would just stop since he wanted to cross. Moron. The southbound traffic, I was northbound, was heavy so if he made it all the way over it would have been multiple cars involved. Not that I wish this on others but do wish it wasn't me. Thankfully I have a well handling car and one that I enjoy driving at the edge of its abilities so am (hopefully) better able to react. I will know more about the car's status tomorrow when the insurance adjuster calls.
> 
> Lovely Stonehenge photos Linda. It is a place I would like to visit. And I would like to walk the spirals on the tors in the summer country someday.
> 
> ...


It is looking good, Melanie and blocking will work its magic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful work, Linda! I am gearing up to knitting Waiting for rain- have to sort out which yarn I have in sufficient supply.


Thank you, Julie. You will enjoy it I'm sure. This version was fingering weight, the first was dk but I think worsted/aran would work too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Norma. I meant to say that I recently picked up the experimental entrelac I started during your party last year? - the one I combined with year of lace patterns and beads. I have been putting an edging on it and hope to finish some time this week.


Wonderful. I am looking forward to seeing it????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:sm01: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Melanie, I'm so sorry. Drivers can be so stupid and self-focused! :sm03: So glad you are okay but really sad for you about your car and the yarn. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! :sm02:


Melanie, me too. What a shame. Too many folks think they should always have the right of way. Shame on them.

Hopefully you won't be feeling any after effects.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A Terracotta, perhaps?


Yes, that would be closer, thanks for the reminder. It is a color I know I use a lot in my Native American designs for cross stitch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good hunting them out- I have my photos organised by month- makes life a lot easier, when you can remember where you were! Thanks.


I remember where I am, I just have a hard time remember when I was. 

Thanks, Linda. re photos  Glad you caught up. We are leaving Thurs evening for our annual trek to the Delaware shore. I am not sure I will try to catch up when we get back. This will be our longest ever. 10 days-3 at at my Aunt's B&B and 7 nights at the ocean.  Love your photos.  Also, your FO are super. Love your Thunder and Lightning Waiting for Rain.

Thanks, Melanie. I think that money is going toward computer software-photo editing. Anyone know a good one??

Thanks, Ronie. I don't know about being a money maker with my pics.  It is a lovely thought though. Yes, I appreciated the fact that she set a fair price-even though it was higher than I thought it might be. I am planning on bending her ear about a software program. 

Thanks, Chris. re moon pic

It's going to be a busy short week getting ready to leave. I can't believe it is time to go on vacation already. Summer is almost over. Today I will try to finalize knitting projects and get what I need all in one bag. Must prioritize correctly and get my knitting ready first.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--glad you like the deer and apple tree. I am more than happy to share them with you. Where would you like them sent? :sm09: 

Bonnie--bee/wasp stings can be a problem. I was told that if you are stung and react, it may create a long term sensitivity--sort of like poison ivy can do to you. I once got attacked by some ground bees that accidently got uncovered when sweeping up outside. Those buggers literally chased me across the lawn and I had to fly into the house in the back door as they were swarming the front. I counted about 18 stings but some of them were on top of each other so maybe even more. It shook me up quite a bit and my homeopath at the time (I was very new to homeopathy at the time) did not get back to me till the next day. In the mean time there was a gathering scheduled at my house and people were due to show up shortly. After gathering my wits and calming down I just proceeded to ready the place and ignored the stings even tho there was some swelling. My practitioner could not believe there was no serious reaction. I have had stings that did swell up my arm for example. Today, I always keep Apis mellious remedy in the house in 2 or 3 potencies for any problems, which fortunately have never occurred. I think I am just too ornery to let these buggers get me down. 

I kind of like seeing animals in the streets and around the area. They all seem to adjust to humans and it seems that as longs as you don't spook them they domesticate themselves somewhat. What I like is that people live such mechanized lives these years and lose all sense of connection to the natural world around us. So it seems a good thing to be able t get up close to some of them as a reminder of our interconnectedness. Needless to say, the downside is people feeding them garbage and encouraging them to seek us out for food such as our gardens and orchards. Of course there are the yoyo's who go to National Parks and feed the bears which can end in disaster, and have done so on occasion. My deer are the exception--I want them to go away. I get to see enough of them on the road and in the fields around. :sm09:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie, yes the red yarn.

Have a fantastic trip Bev.

Wow, Bonnie, glad you could get help in time for all those stings. I do remember the wasp problem as a kid. Those and the mud daubers that built nests on the ground. DH does a decent job keeping the wasp nests away, he uses brake cleaner, works every time and the can sprays a good distance. Spray foam also works quite well. 

Well, back to tiling.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

well a double post - my first one, lol


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I remember where I am, I just have a hard time remember when I was.
> 
> Thanks, Linda. re photos  Glad you caught up. We are leaving Thurs evening for our annual trek to the Delaware shore. I am not sure I will try to catch up when we get back. This will be our longest ever. 10 days-3 at at my Aunt's B&B and 7 nights at the ocean.  Love your photos.  Also, your FO are super. Love your Thunder and Lightning Waiting for Rain.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip. We will look forward to lots of lovely photos when you get back. :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--Photoshop is the program that was always a popular one for photographers. It was the one my daughter used. Not sure what digital people are using these days, altho can ask when i go to Boston which is still on my schedule. Friends SIL is a photographer and her DH works with him in the office so she would also know. There are probably several versions of Photoshop, too, with various levels of sophistication as well as costs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. I appreciate you asking around on the software.

Also, over 10 yrs ago I ran over a ground bee's nest with a lawn mower way out at the end of the drive. I started running and one bee followed me into the house. Had numerous welts on front and back-2" in diameter. Have no idea how many stings I got. I got itchy palms and soles of my feet. Went to Medstat and had hives. They gave me a shot and a prescription for an epipen. I never had to use it. A few years back I got stung again by one bee and just got a localized welt. I talk to Abby on Mon. I will have to ask her about the remedies you talked about. It would be nice to have something along that is not benedryl or require a trip to ER or a clinic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, that would be closer, thanks for the reminder. It is a color I know I use a lot in my Native American designs for cross stitch.


Perhaps you would share some of your embroideries with us, if you have photographs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, yes the red yarn.
> 
> Have a fantastic trip Bev.
> 
> ...


Didn't you say that was the last? What a bore.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank You DeEtta I made it around the corner just fine  I am going to have to fudge 3 stitches on my next side to get my corner to turn as nice as the first one.. I'll just reduce 3 stitches where it isn't noticeable.. This edge is moving along very nicely.. I would love to get it finished soon... 

We did some gardening today and took our weeds and grasses to the community compost pile! and there was a homemade plane getting ready to take off.. we had such a thrill watching him.. at first I didn't think he was going to make it.. but he circled the airport twice then flew away!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I appreciate you asking around on the software.
> 
> Also, over 10 yrs ago I ran over a ground bee's nest with a lawn mower way out at the end of the drive. I started running and one bee followed me into the house. Had numerous welts on front and back-2" in diameter. Have no idea how many stings I got. I got itchy palms and soles of my feet. Went to Medstat and had hives. They gave me a shot and a prescription for an epipen. I never had to use it. A few years back I got stung again by one bee and just got a localized welt. I talk to Abby on Mon. I will have to ask her about the remedies you talked about. It would be nice to have something along that is not benedryl or require a trip to ER or a clinic.


Apis mellius is a big remedy for bee stings, but she might add a couple more to your list. I understand the hives as you were probably a 'wee' bit agitated. I once did an EFT session with my teen gd who broke out in hives on her face when she was going back to the City as she was upset and not acknowledging it. We were sitting in the bus station and I took here thru the protocol: got the hives down in about 5" and she was much calmer. A good technique to learn for yourself as it travels well--no equipment or remedies needed. If interested I will find a URL that takes you thru the protocol. It makes you feel silly doing it, I can warn you of that, but it does work and that is the important thing. Glad you are still working with Abby.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank You DeEtta I made it around the corner just fine  I am going to have to fudge 3 stitches on my next side to get my corner to turn as nice as the first one.. I'll just reduce 3 stitches where it isn't noticeable.. This edge is moving along very nicely.. I would love to get it finished soon...
> 
> We did some gardening today and took our weeds and grasses to the community compost pile! and there was a homemade plane getting ready to take off.. we had such a thrill watching him.. at first I didn't think he was going to make it.. but he circled the airport twice then flew away!!


Great news -- One down only 3 more to go. They get easier and easier even if they seem further and further apart. For me doing the applied lace edging is always an endurance test. All I can hear in my head is "are we there yet?"

I can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No knitting again, just looking at patterns and ideas. Worked on the estimate all morning and finally got my head wrapped around the presentation of all the changes so it made sense and defined the downward change. The humidity made the heat unbearable and couldn't get me out till about 3 PM. Decided to tackle the garden corner that the black caps took over and see if I could find a lily that shows up about this time of August. Wow, timing was perfect as it beginning to bloom. This lily never shows its leaves but suddenly it pops up blooming away for a couple of weeks. What a great surprise given the massive amount of black cap roots and brambles along with the wild grapes, some kind of tree and another viney weed that I never identified. You can see in the pic all the empty space in the corner and the huge pile of brambles piled up on the fence. Lots more to clean out but this was quite enough for the day. My arms are covered with bloody pricks and insect bites.

What motivated me to do this nasty chore, besides wanting to see about the lily, is the d..n rabbit or whoever is eating my beets. Discovered not one, but 2 holes about 12" apart from each other. Strange but covered them with some concrete block that should be too heavy for a rabbit or even a woodchuck to push aside. Will put some ammonia soaked newspaper into the holes tomorrow, but enough was enough for today.

Also got the first 2 Blue Beech paste tomatoes--gorgeous and some squash. Saw the first patty pan squash will can stay on the bush and grow a bit more. And the zinnias are finally beginning to bloom. This garden went in soooo late. Always some joy in the midst of grief in a garden.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great pics of your garden, Tanya.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> No knitting again, just looking at patterns and ideas. Worked on the estimate all morning and finally got my head wrapped around the presentation of all the changes so it made sense and defined the downward change. The humidity made the heat unbearable and couldn't get me out till about 3 PM. Decided to tackle the garden corner that the black caps took over and see if I could find a lily that shows up about this time of August. Wow, timing was perfect as it beginning to bloom. This lily never shows its leaves but suddenly it pops up blooming away for a couple of weeks. What a great surprise given the massive amount of black cap roots and brambles along with the wild grapes, some kind of tree and another viney weed that I never identified. You can see in the pic all the empty space in the corner and the huge pile of brambles piled up on the fence. Lots more to clean out but this was quite enough for the day. My arms are covered with bloody pricks and insect bites.
> 
> What motivated me to do this nasty chore, besides wanting to see about the lily, is the d..n rabbit or whoever is eating my beets. Discovered not one, but 2 holes about 12" apart from each other. Strange but covered them with some concrete block that should be too heavy for a rabbit or even a woodchuck to push aside. Will put some ammonia soaked newspaper into the holes tomorrow, but enough was enough for today.
> 
> Also got the first 2 Blue Beech paste tomatoes--gorgeous and some squash. Saw the first patty pan squash will can stay on the bush and grow a bit more. And the zinnias are finally beginning to bloom. This garden went in soooo late. Always some joy in the midst of grief in a garden.


Those look very similar to what I know as Surprise Lilies or Naked Ladies. The blooms appear first and foliage later. My aunt and uncle who helped raise Dad grew them along their driveway.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

tamarque said:


> And want to tell you that the Shetland Lace project has used up the last bit of yarn and is short about 6 or 7 repeats. It will stretch out at least 36" square from what I can with it laying on the couch. So that will now be my WIP, and graw at me for some time till I can't stand it anymore. Either ICE will get some replenishment of I will frog all this week's work on the edging and either use a different yarn or a narrower edging or a combo of both solutions. I really like the size of the project so a narrower edging doesn't feel that good, but it would work.


Have you checked to see if anyone on Ravelry, Etsy or eBay has any? eBay and Etsy have saved me on a few projects when I have run out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps you would share some of your embroideries with us, if you have photographs?


Oh my, I could. I don't have any of them on this computer. I am currently on the Apple, it is a fight for me to do photographs on here. I will post some, maybe in a day or so when on one of the other computers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tanya, your lilies are "Naked Ladies". I have bunches of them, but they are not ready to bloom yet. Yours are very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--glad you like the garden pics. Did not want to send too many of them as the phlox, which I also thought was done in by the brambles and other aggressive volunteers, has also begun to grow at this late point in summer and is blooming--at least the white ones have survived. You can actually see a bit of the white blooms peaking thru the lily stems.

Tricia/JanetLee--thanks for identifying my lily. It was planted years ago and had no idea what kind it was, but have enjoyed and admired it annually. This year there is more color in the blooms which were almost white in previous years. They are apparently a very sturdy bulb. Tulip World always has sales and may look there for some more of these bulbs. So nice to have such a bloom now. My other lilies are also in disrepair as they were overgrown with the volunteers. Only one of them is blooming well now; the other 2 are just holding their own this year.

KnittersSerendipity--Welcome to LP. Glad to have you here. Thanks for your considerate note on my yarn dilemma. I have checked all those sources as well as doing general online searches with different search engines but nothing turning up yet. I have bagged the Shetland Lace project and will wait a couple of months for ICE to replenish its stock. Will periodically search all those sites again as something may turn up unexpectedly. Otherwise some drastic surgery will be required.

JanetLee--Will love to see some of your embroidery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, I could. I don't have any of them on this computer. I am currently on the Apple, it is a fight for me to do photographs on here. I will post some, maybe in a day or so when on one of the other computers.


That will be great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Remember me telling you about the cow that took a baby calf from me and taking it to it's mother? It was her first calf and I could see she was worried after I figured out who the mother was. 

Well my herd is good about taking care of calves. I have seen one cow feed up to 3 calves, a cow adopt a calf and raise it with her own, the whole herd face off a pack of coyotes or dogs, even charging to protect their young. One older calf will become the "babysitter" to watch the calves, sound the alarm if there is danger and allow the cows to eat, rest, or visit with other cows without worrying about her baby. This babysitter watches, keeps the babies together and plays with them.

It is amazing how they know when I am out and around. There can be no cow in sight but let me talk to a visitor, try to put out salt and mineral while they are gone and they magically appear to join the conversation or make food demands.. I can understand they would come when the tractor starts but . . .

Remember the old reel type lawn mowers. I haven't seen one for years but they seem to be coming back in some areas. Well, I tried to use one when I had to stretch up to reach the handles. I had a pet chicken who would ride on my shoulder while I tried to mow. Now just how much grass could I have cut?

There were large lilacs in the yard. It was a nice place to play and the centers had died making places to hide. It was also a place to play when we had showers as we rarely got wet. I wonder if our playing in them is what eventually killed them, or old age. 

It was always fun to stake calves in the yard - less grass to mow.

We mentioned bucket calves the other day. It is natural for a calf to turn it's nose up to eat so getting it to drink out of a bucket it difficult. Many times I was hit in the face and milk splattered by a calf determined to turn it's nose up. I have had my fingers sliced repeatedly with those sharp teeth. Nipple buckets helped some until the calf butted and splashed milk all over you. Sometimes they would wrap their tongue so tight around my fingers they couldn't get milk through. I quickly learned I could not straddle a calf. Some new born milk cattle had big calves and I went for many a ride because my legs were so short I couldn't reach the ground with more than a toe. Try doing that and getting the calf's nose in the milk. Rodeo time!

I finally learned to back them in a corner and push in front of their shoulder against the fence. Finally we had nipple bottles. The worst was sometimes a calf would yank the nipple off and spill the milk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Remember me telling you about the cow that took a baby calf from me and taking it to it's mother? It was her first calf and I could see she was worried.
> 
> Well my herd is good about taking care of calves. I have seen one cow feed up to 3 calves, a cow adopt a calf and raise it with her own, the whole herd face off a pack of coyotes or dogs, even charging to protect their young. One older calf will become the "babysitter" to watch the calves, sound the alarm if there is danger and allow the cows to eat, rest, or visit with other cows without worrying about her baby.
> 
> ...


Seems like all mammal children are the same :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Those look very similar to what I know as Surprise Lilies or Naked Ladies. The blooms appear first and foliage later. My aunt and uncle who helped raise Dad grew them along their driveway.


Tricia, we have some that look like that, but the foliage comes first and then the blooms later. 

Welcome, KnitterSerendpity. Glad to have you. Stick around, this is a great place to be.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, we have some that look like that, but the foliage comes first and then the blooms later.
> 
> Welcome, KnitterSerendpity. Glad to have you. Stick around, this is a great place to be.


You are right, the foliage first. I was surprised to find they are a member of the amaryllis and day lily family.
More info here. http://web.extension.illinois.edu/cfiv/homeowners/050818.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Remember me telling you about the cow that took a baby calf from me and taking it to it's mother? It was her first calf and I could see she was worried after I figured out who the mother was.
> 
> Well my herd is good about taking care of calves. I have seen one cow feed up to 3 calves, a cow adopt a calf and raise it with her own, the whole herd face off a pack of coyotes or dogs, even charging to protect their young. One older calf will become the "babysitter" to watch the calves, sound the alarm if there is danger and allow the cows to eat, rest, or visit with other cows without worrying about her baby. This babysitter watches, keeps the babies together and plays with them.
> 
> ...


I was watching a documentary on raising a Black Rhinoceros...try slowing down THAT critter! Not sure how many stomachs a Rhino has...but I remember stories from Mom about even cattle having some back-end problems due to diet/feed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you have heard of Laura Ingles Wilder and/or Little House on the Prarie. I thought you would be interested to that for a little time she and her family lived near here on a farm southwest of Independence, KS. There is on old school house moved to what is believed to be the site that has been made a museum. They have Prarie day festivities with women dressing in period clothing old doing some of the activities like the pioneer women, make lye soap, cane a chair, quilt, etc. I think activities change each year.

For more information see http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&client=tablet-android-uscellular-us&source=android-browser&q=laura+ingalls+wilder

She is not the only famous person so stay tuned. 
I will try to give you links for most rather long stories to read. Maybe throw in a cow story if one floats to the surface like the cow who milked herself or maybe the girls will do something besides stand in the pond. :sm09: 
Maybe the snake attack 
Maybe . . .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> If you have heard of Laura Ingles Wilder and/or Little House on the Prarie. I thought you would be interested to that for a little time she and her family lived near here on a farm southwest of Independence, KS. There is on old school house moved to what is believed to be the site that has been made a museum. They have Prarie day festivities with women dressing in period clothing old doing some of the activities like the pioneer women, make lye soap, cane a chair, quilt, etc. I think activities change each year.
> 
> For more information see http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&client=tablet-android-uscellular-us&source=android-browser&q=laura+ingalls+wilder
> 
> ...


Those types of museums are so interesting. Last year we visited Barkerville, near Quesnel, BC, a restored gold mining town.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barkerville,_British_Columbia

We have also been to the Ukrainian Heritage Village near Edmonton, lots of additions gave been made since we went & when the GKs get a little older I want to take them there.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukrainian_Cultural_Heritage_Village

Both places have people in heritage costumes & doing daily activities.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Great pics of your garden, Tanya.


I thought they were great, too :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> Have you checked to see if anyone on Ravelry, Etsy or eBay has any? eBay and Etsy have saved me on a few projects when I have run out!


Hello and you are so welcome to join our happy band.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I did enjoy your posting. Such sweet stories :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great pics of your garden, Tanya.


From me too, Tanya. Hard work but rewarding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy that people enjoy the garden pics. Small space, big adventures and no travel costs. What could be better.

Bonnie/Tricia--living museums are wonderful. There is a similar effort in New Paltz, NY were there is an Historic Street with a number of early American stone houses. They go back the 17c and are maintained in true historic condition by the local Historic Society. During the summer tours are given of the houses and there is an ongoing event where people dress in period costumes for the tours. The Society holds different events that are fun and educational. For about 15 yrs I worked with a community group that included a representative of the Historic Society on researching the history of slavery in the town/region. It was rewarding to be able to influence the Society to begin including this history in its tours and events. One year during our commemorative event for an enslaved African gravesite that we discovered, the woman who was president of the Society at the time spoke about uncovering her families connection with slave holding. It was clearly a deep struggle for her to reconcile this family history with her personal values and we had a couple of conversations with her about this. She also made sure to lend us a slave steel collar that was in a local family's possession. A woman in this family gained ownership of the collar at the death of a member and she gave it to the Society along with a very moving letter which was read at that year's event and we displayed it at the indoor segment of the day. It was a very powerful experience for people to see this historical remnant reminding us of the horrors of slavery.

http://www.huguenotstreet.org/

Back in the 1980's I participated in an early American craft venue up near Albany, NY. This fellow came into possession of an early American house when a teenager and he got hooked. Began collecting these houses and moved them to a piece of land. Eventually he created this 'village' and began to conduct classes in early American craft skills. The workshop I took was in early American plaster work and recall working on this small 2-room round roofed 'house.' At one point it was a dentist's office. I stayed in a building set up as an 'inn.' Cost for a nite was 6 white candles. There was no electricity or running water on the site as had existed 300 yrs ago. I slept on a rope bed with a straw mattress. I loved the experience. In looking this up just discovered the originator recently passed away which terribly saddens me. What began as a teen hobby has developed into a major educational venue run by a non-profit foundation.

http://www.historiceastfield.org/index.php?content=archive

http://www.historiceastfield.org/index.php?content=workshops


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Tricia, for hosting us the next couple of weeks and for getting us going! :sm02:


Thanks from me too Tricia. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hinterland (Laura Reinbach) on yours truly.


Gorgeous Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my current WIPs. Nothing fancy. Some superwash wool I dyed myself. I didn't know until afterwards that I should not put green and red together, that it would turn brown. Guess I was luckly this time! I have used two 50 grams skeins and have two left. It is a scarf for whomever!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> JanetLee


It's gorgeous JanetLee, whomever is going to love it!!!????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, those links were very interesting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Ros. *waves madly* So good to see you again.

Tricia, you will have us all on edge awaiting your next installment. All the possibilities sound very interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, it is so nice to see you????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, nice progress on your summer games shawl. 

DFL, hope you feel better soon. Glad to hear you are getting lots of knitting done and looking forward to seeing pics of the doll.

Bev, enjoy getting ready for your vacation. Sounds like a wonderful time in store for you. 

Sounds like you are making great progress with your shawl Ronie. I too am looking forward to seeing it.

My dh just got stung by a wasp as he was weed whacking around our stone wall. I guess there was a nest in there. His arm swelled up and he ended up taking a antihistamine which helped. I am just staying away from the area!

Wow lots of hard work in the garden Tanya, but beautiful flower uncovered. Glad to hear you progress on your estimate too.

More great stories Tricia! Will have to get to viewing the links later.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Hi, Ros. *waves madly* So good to see you again.
> 
> Tricia, you will have us all on edge awaiting your next installment. All the possibilities sound very interesting.


Hi Bev, I'm *waving madly right back at you!!!* thank you Bev. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, it is so nice to see you????


Thank you Norma, it's nice to be back. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Some people unroll it. I set the bale out, put a hay ring over it to keep the cows from wasting and scattering it. Otherwise they rub on it, butt with their head and may rip out a deep gouge full length of the bale. That gets trampled into the ground and not eaten. Where a bale may last 2 days, put a ring over it and it may last 5 days. I gave the girls a bale that was damaged the other day. Before I could get the ring over it one cow burrowed her head and shoulder in, pushed all the way to the other end and walked off without eating a bite. She acted so proud of herself.


I can just see that cow thinking how clever she was. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I have looked everywhere for this yarn and it is not to be had. Will just need to wait to see if ICE gets anymore in. It could take several months.


I hope you get your yarn Tanya. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> We're 'officially' moved in. Dad didn't feel like collecting the wire rack we had in the old kitchen...and I didn't feel like supporting the idea of keeping it. We can always purchase another wire rack...recovery nap this morning-afternoon was delightful!


Hi Karen, I hope you got your email from me. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--good to see you again. Hope all is well.

Norma--good to see you enjoyed the links. My region has oodles of history as it was one of the first areas of this country explored and settled starting in the 16c. An archeologist on the campus takes a group of students each summer to do digs on the historic properties. Many Native American and Slave artifacts are still found annually.

Caryn--hope DH is okay after the sting.

Looks like that estimate is being accepted. Am reluctant to be too affirmative until there is actually a contract, but owner posted me last nite liking what she saw. We will talk today.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--good to see you again. Hope all is well.
> 
> Norma--good to see you enjoyed the links. My region has oodles of history as it was one of the first areas of this country explored and settled starting in the 16c. An archeologist on the campus takes a group of students each summer to do digs on the historic properties. Many Native American and Slave artifacts are still found annually.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tanya. I think I remember you liking the Herringbone Cable Stitch pattern. I've just used it on a little baby's dress and thought you might like to see it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Finished July's clue of 2016 BON, just in time for August's clue. Couldn't get it done earlier because of traveling.


Looks beautiful Barbara. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, those links were very interesting.


I agree. Brought to mind some of our own living museums. Have you ever visited the Black Country museum in the Midlands or Blist Hill "up North". I'm so looking forward to taking gs to the Black Country now he is a little older and getting interested in history.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my July BON. Glad to get it down, so at least I am not behind on this. Now to see what other WIZp to work on. We leave for the beach on 13th and hope I can finish something else before then.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--good to see you again. Hope all is well.
> 
> Norma--good to see you enjoyed the links. My region has oodles of history as it was one of the first areas of this country explored and settled starting in the 16c. An archeologist on the campus takes a group of students each summer to do digs on the historic properties. Many Native American and Slave artifacts are still found annually.
> 
> ...


My fingers are crossed for you, Tanya and sending positive energy your way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. I think I remember you liking the Herringbone Cable Stitch pattern. I've just used it on a little baby's dress and thought you might like to see it. ????


I've just seen this on the main digest, Ros and thought how gorgeous it would look on a toddler.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. I think I remember you liking the Herringbone Cable Stitch pattern. I've just used it on a little baby's dress and thought you might like to see it. ????


 Very cute :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Julie. ????


Thanks so much, Ros!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I agree. Brought to mind some of our own living museums. Have you ever visited the Black Country museum in the Midlands or Blist Hill "up North". I'm so looking forward to taking gs to the Black Country now he is a little older and getting interested in history.


No but I have been to Styal Mill a working cotton mill. I also have been to the Ryedale Folk Museum. The children loved that as it preserved houses from North Riding of Yorkshire. It had a hovel that was just big enough to lay in , pitch black with a witch and her cauldron :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm really enjoying your stories Tricia. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I've just seen this on the main digest, Ros and thought how gorgeous it would look on a toddler.


Thank you Linda, the pattern is for a 6month old, but also has 12 and 18 month sizes. I'm giving it to my GD Keira-Lee to put away for the future, just in case I can't knit anymore for whatever reason when she eventually has children. I'm a bit obsessed with knitting little dresses at the moment. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Very cute :sm24:


Thank you Norma. ????
P 10.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. I think I remember you liking the Herringbone Cable Stitch pattern. I've just used it on a little baby's dress and thought you might like to see it. ????


Thank you Ros. I did/still do like this pattern. Did a sizable swatch of it by my yarn was too dense I think to really show off the pattern. What weight yarn did you use here. The pattern shows great clarity.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thank you Ros. I did/still do like this pattern. Did a sizable swatch of it by my yarn was too dense I think to really show off the pattern. What weight yarn did you use here. The pattern shows great clarity.


You're welcome Tanya, I used 8ply. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My fingers are crossed for you, Tanya and sending positive energy your way.


thank you so much. hope this woman gets back to me today with here 'tweaks.' Hope they really are little.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I agree. Brought to mind some of our own living museums. Have you ever visited the Black Country museum in the Midlands or Blist Hill "up North". I'm so looking forward to taking gs to the Black Country now he is a little older and getting interested in history.


Social History is so fascinating. Don't think I ever connected to history as a subject until out of school and working in community where we had study groups on the issues of the day. Then it all began to make sense to me. Some of the most enjoyable study I did when in school was on the history of women in labor (not pregnancy :sm02 and the history of women in medicine. We also did readings on other social/political popular movements and developed some deep understanding of the structural aspects of our societies and the impact they have on people's lives. It was very enlivening and so important in order to empower people. Young children learning from this level will grow up with a very different understanding of what they see around them and be all the better for it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Tanya, I used 8ply. ????


thanx Ros. will need to try this again with a dk wt yarn


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> My dh just got stung by a wasp as he was weed whacking around our stone wall. I guess there was a nest in there. His arm swelled up and he ended up taking a antihistamine which helped. I am just staying away from the area!


What you need to do if you don't want them there is to get some Black Flag Wasp and Hornet spray...the one that shoots 7-15 feet if you let it/hold it down firm enough. Wait until well after dark and spray at least one can work over that entire section of stonework...and the grassy area below it. If you don't do this at dark the critters can and will go after YOU!
I just eliminated an attractive area around a mailbox because I didn't want Dad to get stung more than the once by a nest of Yellow Jackets. He is VERY sensitive to bee/wasp stings...and I'm happy to report he didn't have the reaction I was worried about. We do have regular coffee packets...which I'm going to keep for other chigger/bee-wasp family incidents. We also have Witch Hazel but whatever I have to work on emergency/allergy I will.


RosD said:


> Hi Karen, I hope you got your email from me.


Took me 2 tries...but I blame local servers and the weather. It's almost 80 in this room according to the mercury-based thermometer.

I may have to increase the # of repeats across like I'm doing for a shawl I have in a Love of Knitting magazine (not exact title...but I have 3 editions of it for 2016 and will keep looking for Winter, etc. ((for this baby blanket/pram cover)). No sin in adding repeats if you're dealing with 10 weight crochet cotton or that 0 gauge class of thread.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

A famous site is Brown Mansion. Built in the 1800's it a building of elegance of the time. There are slots in the baseboard where the dirt was swept to fall to the basement where it was cleaned and carried out like clearing ashes out of a fireplace. Gas lights, Tiffany light shades and more. http://www.google.com/search?q=brown+mansion&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl

For the time, it was a home of many conveniences for residents and staff.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No knitting again, just looking at patterns and ideas. Worked on the estimate all morning and finally got my head wrapped around the presentation of all the changes so it made sense and defined the downward change. The humidity made the heat unbearable and couldn't get me out till about 3 PM. Decided to tackle the garden corner that the black caps took over and see if I could find a lily that shows up about this time of August. Wow, timing was perfect as it beginning to bloom. This lily never shows its leaves but suddenly it pops up blooming away for a couple of weeks. What a great surprise given the massive amount of black cap roots and brambles along with the wild grapes, some kind of tree and another viney weed that I never identified. You can see in the pic all the empty space in the corner and the huge pile of brambles piled up on the fence. Lots more to clean out but this was quite enough for the day. My arms are covered with bloody pricks and insect bites.
> 
> What motivated me to do this nasty chore, besides wanting to see about the lily, is the d..n rabbit or whoever is eating my beets. Discovered not one, but 2 holes about 12" apart from each other. Strange but covered them with some concrete block that should be too heavy for a rabbit or even a woodchuck to push aside. Will put some ammonia soaked newspaper into the holes tomorrow, but enough was enough for today.
> 
> Also got the first 2 Blue Beech paste tomatoes--gorgeous and some squash. Saw the first patty pan squash will can stay on the bush and grow a bit more. And the zinnias are finally beginning to bloom. This garden went in soooo late. Always some joy in the midst of grief in a garden.


We did some cleaning up around here too.... the one pot that had my peppers in it didn't have enough drainage holes in it so we dumped that soil into the flower box my son made me and I put the rocks of his and ours around it like a rock garden... it turned out really cute.. I also pulled all the grasses from the daisy's and that flower bed is looking nicer.. then I fertilized everything.. it was a lot of work but worth it!! I have those flowers too... here they are called Naked Ladies... http://www.americanmeadows.com/flower-bulbs/other-spring-flower-bulbs/belladonna-lily (boy was I ever worried about googling that one.. LOL) mine are by the mail box.. they are all over the town I guess they were all the rage around here at one point.. I do hope you can stop the varmint that is eating your garden...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Tanya, I used 8ply. ????


This is the original dress before I changed the stitch pattern. (I just can't help experimenting) ????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of wonderful links!! I have enjoyed them all... I have read the Laura Ingles Wilder books.. actually I still have them unless I passed them on to my Granddaughter already. They were given to my daughter she read them then I did and it just seems natural that Keara should have them next 

Ros you little dresses are so cute.. I can see where you are having fun playing with this pattern... How is our Jackson doing??? I hope he is doing well and growing like a weed I am sure..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looks beautiful Barbara. ????


Thank you, Ros. It is good to have you back. The little baby dress is just adorable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute Ros. You are so experimental with the stitch patterns and they always look so good.

Ronie--thanx for the American Meadows link. Took a quite looksee and saved it for later. The Naked Ladies are out of stock now. The picture on that site is scrumptuous.

Tricia--that Brown Mansion is another stunning ode to the super wealthy of the late 19c. Considering labor went for about $.25/hour or less, it was pretty easy to build in such luxuries. I had to laugh at the holes in the floor for sweeping dirt. When I worked on this Buddhist Retreat a few years back, the sect would bring up older Chinese people as labor to clean the place for retreats (yes, they organized retreats in the midst of major construction). These people did not speak English and the person in charge refused to respect the ongoing work and, despite being asked to prevent this, he let the laborers sweep the sawdust and dirt into the vent holes in the floor which meant the heating ducts all needed to be cleaned out. I guess holes in the floor lend themselves to such behavior. It seems akin to sweeping the dirt under the rug. :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> A famous site is Brown Mansion. Built in the 1800's it a building of elegance of the time. There are slots in the baseboard where the dirt was swept to fall to the basement where it was cleaned and carried out like clearing ashes out of a fireplace. Gas lights, Tiffany light shades and more. http://www.google.com/search?q=brown+mansion&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
> 
> For the time, it was a home of many conveniences for residents and staff.


I enjoyed that one too :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> A famous site is Brown Mansion. Built in the 1800's it a building of elegance of the time. There are slots in the baseboard where the dirt was swept to fall to the basement where it was cleaned and carried out like clearing ashes out of a fireplace. Gas lights, Tiffany light shades and more. http://www.google.com/search?q=brown+mansion&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
> 
> For the time, it was a home of many conveniences for residents and staff.


Now, that was a very clever way to get rid of the dirt. We have a vent on the wall very close to the floor. It is part of the dental vac system. You can sweep things over to it, open the vent, and swoosh, it pulls it right into the system. A modern take on the 1800's house.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> This is the original dress before I changed the stitch pattern. (I just can't help experimenting) ????


Great fun AND lovely :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros you little dresses are so cute.. I can see where you are having fun playing with this pattern... How is our Jackson doing??? I hope he is doing well and growing like a weed I am sure..


Thank you Ronie. Jackson has been sick for a couple of days recently as you will see from his rosy cheeks, but he's better now thank goodness!!????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Ros. It is good to have you back. The little baby dress is just adorable.


Thank you Barbara, it's good to be back!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Very cute Ros. You are so experimental with the stitch patterns and they always look so good.
> 
> Ronie--thanx for the American Meadows link. Took a quite looksee and saved it for later. The Naked Ladies are out of stock now. The picture on that site is scrumptuous.
> 
> Tricia--that Brown Mansion is another stunning ode to the super wealthy of the late 19c. Considering labor went for about $.25/hour or less, it was pretty easy to build in such luxuries. I had to laugh at the holes in the floor for sweeping dirt. When I worked on this Buddhist Retreat a few years back, the sect would bring up older Chinese people as labor to clean the place for retreats (yes, they organized retreats in the midst of major construction). These people did not speak English and the person in charge refused to respect the ongoing work and, despite being asked to prevent this, he let the laborers sweep the sawdust and dirt into the vent holes in the floor which meant the heating ducts all needed to be cleaned out. I guess holes in the floor lend themselves to such behavior. It seems akin to sweeping the dirt under the rug. :sm16:


Thank you Tanya. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great fun AND lovely :sm24:


Thank you Norma. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am glad he is feeling better. I am sorry the cutie has been sick.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am glad he is feeling better. I am sorry the cutie has been sick.


Thank you Norma, I'm glad he's better too. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! One corner down Ronie. Can't wait to see the completed project.

Another Yay for the lily, Tanya.

Sorry Jackson has been sick but glad he is getting better Ros. Cute dresses.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. Jackson has been sick for a couple of days recently as you will see from his rosy cheeks, but he's better now thank goodness!!????


Good he is better. He does get the rosy cheeks when sick!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No but I have been to Styal Mill a working cotton mill. I also have been to the Ryedale Folk Museum. The children loved that as it preserved houses from North Riding of Yorkshire. It had a hovel that was just big enough to lay in , pitch black with a witch and her cauldron :sm24: :sm24:


I've been to Styal Mill with parties of school kids but not Ryedale. I'll add that to my list.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, the pattern is for a 6month old, but also has 12 and 18 month sizes. I'm giving it to my GD Keira-Lee to put away for the future, just in case I can't knit anymore for whatever reason when she eventually has children. I'm a bit obsessed with knitting little dresses at the moment. ????


Well they are so cute and quickly finished. I need to find a pattern for the first granddaughter of some friends of ours, born last Friday. I'm thinking fairisle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thank you so much. hope this woman gets back to me today with here 'tweaks.' Hope they really are little.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very cute Ros. You are so experimental with the stitch patterns and they always look so good.
> 
> Ronie--thanx for the American Meadows link. Took a quite looksee and saved it for later. The Naked Ladies are out of stock now. The picture on that site is scrumptuous.
> 
> Tricia--that Brown Mansion is another stunning ode to the super wealthy of the late 19c. Considering labor went for about $.25/hour or less, it was pretty easy to build in such luxuries. I had to laugh at the holes in the floor for sweeping dirt. When I worked on this Buddhist Retreat a few years back, the sect would bring up older Chinese people as labor to clean the place for retreats (yes, they organized retreats in the midst of major construction). These people did not speak English and the person in charge refused to respect the ongoing work and, despite being asked to prevent this, he let the laborers sweep the sawdust and dirt into the vent holes in the floor which meant the heating ducts all needed to be cleaned out. I guess holes in the floor lend themselves to such behavior. It seems akin to sweeping the dirt under the rug. :sm16:


 :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. Jackson has been sick for a couple of days recently as you will see from his rosy cheeks, but he's better now thank goodness!!????


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


Awesome! Awesome! Congratulations. So glad all the effort paid off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Awesome! Awesome! Congratulations. So glad all the effort paid off.


Much thanx for all the support along the way. It truly was an effort but these big jobs always are. When they
come thru, it is exciting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


Congratulations, Tanya. All that sweat and worry will begin to pay off now with more sweat and worry, but great accomplishments too. That is really wonderful. Will you be kicking off immediately?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. Jackson has been sick for a couple of days recently as you will see from his rosy cheeks, but he's better now thank goodness!!????


Such a little sweetie! Glad he's better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


Many, many congratulations, Tanya!!! Great news for you!!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. Jackson has been sick for a couple of days recently as you will see from his rosy cheeks, but he's better now thank goodness!!????


Lovely to see more of the little fellow! Glad he is better again.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful for you Tanya .
Sorry I am not up to replying to all .Have the most horrendous toothache and the infection has affected my throat .When it has settled it is being extracted ...not looking forward to that .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Wonderful for you Tanya .
> Sorry I am not up to replying to all .Have the most horrendous toothache and the infection has affected my throat .When it has settled it is being extracted ...not looking forward to that .


Sorry to hear that Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the links, Tanya. Hope your bid goes through. So much interesting history going on here. Bonnie posted some interesting link also.  Woohoo!! Just read that they accepted your bid. Way to go, Tanya!

Ros, I love that Herringbone Cable Stitch also. Where can I get the directions for that. It looks adorable in that dolly dress. Little dresses are wonderful. They get done quickly and look so special. Ros, I like your rendition of the dress so much more than the original. So good to see Jackson again. 

Wow, Tricia. The Brown Mansion is wonderful.

Ann, I hope that your mouth settles quickly. That kind of thing is NOT fun. Hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is great news :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Wonderful for you Tanya .
> Sorry I am not up to replying to all .Have the most horrendous toothache and the infection has affected my throat .When it has settled it is being extracted ...not looking forward to that .


Nasty. I hope you improve soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Wonderful for you Tanya .
> Sorry I am not up to replying to all .Have the most horrendous toothache and the infection has affected my throat .When it has settled it is being extracted ...not looking forward to that .


Oh, so sorry. Toothaches are horrible. Hope it is better very soon. ????


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Very cute Ros. You are so experimental with the stitch patterns and they always look so good.
> 
> Ronie--thanx for the American Meadows link. Took a quite looksee and saved it for later. The Naked Ladies are out of stock now. The picture on that site is scrumptuous.
> 
> Tricia--that Brown Mansion is another stunning ode to the super wealthy of the late 19c. Considering labor went for about $.25/hour or less, it was pretty easy to build in such luxuries. I had to laugh at the holes in the floor for sweeping dirt. When I worked on this Buddhist Retreat a few years back, the sect would bring up older Chinese people as labor to clean the place for retreats (yes, they organized retreats in the midst of major construction). These people did not speak English and the person in charge refused to respect the ongoing work and, despite being asked to prevent this, he let the laborers sweep the sawdust and dirt into the vent holes in the floor which meant the heating ducts all needed to be cleaned out. I guess holes in the floor lend themselves to such behavior. It seems akin to sweeping the dirt under the rug. :sm16:


It works like a laundry shoot. Dirt goes to the basement instead of carrying it down from the upper floors. Wonder how the dust factor was.

It is about time for the Rodeo to start. Hope it bring some rain! https://www.google.com/search?q=innerstate+fair&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
There are demolition derby, fair with categories for 4-H, senior citizens and others. Some senior citizens in nursing homes enter some beautiful work. And let's not forget the rodeo. This is part of the National Rodeo circuit for competetion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> This is the original dress before I changed the stitch pattern. (I just can't help experimenting) ????


Those are so cute, Ros


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Now, that was a very clever way to get rid of the dirt. We have a vent on the wall very close to the floor. It is part of the dental vac system. You can sweep things over to it, open the vent, and swoosh, it pulls it right into the system. A modern take on the 1800's house.


DHs aunt & uncle have that on their central vac. I'd never seen it before but have been asking DH to install one in our entry, it's 2 steps down from the kitchen & im forever sweeping/ vacuuming it, it oils be nice to be able to just sweep into that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. Jackson has been sick for a couple of days recently as you will see from his rosy cheeks, but he's better now thank goodness!!????


What a cute little guy, hope he's all better soon.

My DS was sick last week but back to normal now too, I told him last night when I put him to bed, no puking???? He just laughed at me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


What do you do?
Congrats for getting the contract


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Wonderful for you Tanya .
> Sorry I am not up to replying to all .Have the most horrendous toothache and the infection has affected my throat .When it has settled it is being extracted ...not looking forward to that .


Sorry to hear you've been suffering, hope it's better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It works like a laundry shoot. Dirt goes to the basement instead of carrying it down from the upper floors. Wonder how the dust factor was.
> 
> It is about time for the Rodeo to start. Hope it bring some rain! https://www.google.com/search?q=innerstate+fair&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
> There are demolition derby, fair with categories for 4-H, senior citizens and others. Some senior citizens in nursing homes enter some beautiful work. And let's not forget the rodeo. This is part of the National Rodeo circuit for competetion.


I enjoy the fair/ rodeo. This is the first year our small town hasn't had one, last year was the 80th, I think, but the volunteers were getting too old & young ones aren't interested in volunteering. Seems that way with a lot of groups here, I'm sure the average age in most is 70-75????
I joined the United Church women last year, they invited about 20 "younger" women but I was the only one to show up, except for 2 others that are around 60 the rest are 75+, they were asking for volunteers to wash & wax the church hall & to clan the church for a month, I told DH how could I not volunteer when I'm so much more able than the rest.

I enjoy the rodeo, especially chuckwagon races. Do you have them there? There are 5 outfits from our small town so it's nice when you know the people.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


Yay! Congratulations, Tanya. Raising a glass to your success. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Wonderful for you Tanya .
> Sorry I am not up to replying to all .Have the most horrendous toothache and the infection has affected my throat .When it has settled it is being extracted ...not looking forward to that .


Sorry to hear of your discomfort, Ann. Hope it settles soon. Better to get it done quickly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ros, thank you re: scarf. And a lovely baby dress!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's absolutely stunning, Linda! Well done! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


That is fabulous. I am so glad you finished it :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OOh, thank you everyone for the cheers. 

Bonnie--I have worked in the building professions for over 40 yrs, most of it as a contractor. Have not been working much since the 2007 crash, which is why I was able to get back in knitting and crochet but an old customer called me about a property they bought and asked me to bid the remodeling work. It is a pretty big job and they are great people to work with so I really wanted it. After working the estimate for 5-6 weeks, many hours of time, it seemed I lost the bid and was pretty bummed out for a few days. However, it seemed the competitor was not as clear about what he included/left out and owner came back to me to discuss ways of saving some costs. So spent another week reworking numbers and making phone calls and was told that owner really wants to work with me as she knows me and my work and we seem to have similar tastes, etc. Really nice to hear such things. So now I am getting the job after all the drama and reworking some last minute changes (they will never end). That is what this excitement is about for me. Everyone here has listened to my angst and been great cheerleaders.

Tricia/Bonnie--have to admit that I have never been to a rodeo. Closest I ever came has been a movie and am sure that leaves much to be desired.

Linda--your lace entrelac is beautiful. If no one will wear it, turn it into a wall hanging. It deserves to be seen and admired. And if done in crochet cotton it feels like a modern crochet fillet piece.

Ann-- so sorry about your tooth. Have you tried garlging with garlic to get the infection out of your throat? Hecla lava and Mercurius are 2 remedies that often help tooth inflammations. I have put garlic on the gum to pull out infection but need to be careful as it can burn the gum. People used to use oil of clove on infected teeth. Hope something helps till you can get it taken care of.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


That's pretty wonderful!!! Actually, the first word that popped into mind is COOL, but I date myself. I like the sampler essence, but layed into a much more sophisticated construction. Really interesting and nicely done.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Tanya.

Hope your toothache calms soon Ann. 

Looks great Linda. You are so creative!

Barrel racing has always been my favorite at a rodeo. Enjoy Tricia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


Exquisite work, Linda!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


Linda, that is gorgeous. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, that is gorgeous. I love the edging you put on it. Can you make a cowl out of it? I don't know how long it is. Again, gorgeous. I need to get back to mine. 

Purchased Photoshop Elements 12 this morning. I got feedback from 2 different sources who use it and love it. I had found it already on Google and liked the look and feel of it. Having others reinforce my feelings on it pushed me over the edge.  Now I get to play.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are deliberately so small, so it's not too hard to heat in winter- Jean has a wonderful garden, although that is not the best angle!


I love that little house Julie with the garden. Thanks for all those pictures. 
Bev, congratulations on selling your photo! 
Mel, I am so sorry to hear about your accident. And the loss of your yarn. ;-)
Love the pictures of Stonehedge. And the mountain sheep, that is certainly a scary situation to me.

I have just returned home after a weekend at my sister's shore house in NJ. Got to swim in the ocean for a change this time. Haven't done that in years. 
pg. 40


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt & uncle have that on their central vac. I'd never seen it before but have been asking DH to install one in our entry, it's 2 steps down from the kitchen & im forever sweeping/ vacuuming it, it oils be nice to be able to just sweep into that.


Yeah, but cleaning it may be as bad as cleaning the fireplace. If I remember right the place to open and clean it out was outside. Imagine the draft in winter! Imagine the dust blown inside on a windy day. The childen's play and study area was not heated except what rose from lower floors so that draft could have been wicked.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations Tanya! So happy to hear you got this job.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is fabulous. I am so glad you finished it :sm24:


Thank you, Norma and you too, Pam. It has been shouting at me to get on with it so I gave in. It has actually turned out better than I expected for the small amount of planning I did. I wouldn't have started it at all if you hadn't hosted that party, Norma, so thank you for that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Linda, what a beautiful piece! Amazing


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I enjoy the fair/ rodeo. This is the first year our small town hasn't had one, last year was the 80th, I think, but the volunteers were getting too old & young ones aren't interested in volunteering. Seems that way with a lot of groups here, I'm sure the average age in most is 70-75????
> I joined the United Church women last year, they invited about 20 "younger" women but I was the only one to show up, except for 2 others that are around 60 the rest are 75+, they were asking for volunteers to wash & wax the church hall & to clan the church for a month, I told DH how could I not volunteer when I'm so much more able than the rest.
> 
> I enjoy the rodeo, especially chuckwagon races. Do you have them there? There are 5 outfits from our small town so it's nice when you know the people.


The events change so they are not the same from year to year. Another events are tractor pull, lawn mower pull, tricycle pull for the little ones. Usually the tricycles look like tractors and the kids see how much weight the can pull (pedal power). Sometimes there is a pulling horse pull but they are crazy! Instead of properly trained horses and starting from a stand still they race them by and hope to attach to the load and the horses rarely pull together. They are excited, and probably only pull a few weeks a year. Then they see how far the horses can move the load. Jerk them to a standstill. Some day a horse will get injured and maybe animal rights will investigate.

Younger people are so different. Part of it is the fact both work. Part is the addiction to electronics, pleasure seeking and the loss of social skills :sm06:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> OOh, thank you everyone for the cheers.
> 
> Linda--your lace entrelac is beautiful. If no one will wear it, turn it into a wall hanging. It deserves to be seen and admired. And if done in crochet cotton it feels like a modern crochet fillet piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That's pretty wonderful!!! Actually, the first word that popped into mind is COOL, but I date myself. I like the sampler essence, but layed into a much more sophisticated construction. Really interesting and nicely done.


Thank you, DeEtta.It is an example of what the LP does to me - mixing things up so that I can try or revisit different techniques. I think I prefer this way of sampling to the more usual sampler scarves and it occurred to me that an entrelac sampler fairisle throw could work - one day I may give it a try.
If cool came to mind we must be of a similar vintage.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Melanie, Julie and Barbara. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, that is gorgeous. I love the edging you put on it. Can you make a cowl out of it? I don't know how long it is. Again, gorgeous. I need to get back to mine.
> 
> Purchased Photoshop Elements 12 this morning. I got feedback from 2 different sources who use it and love it. I had found it already on Google and liked the look and feel of it. Having others reinforce my feelings on it pushed me over the edge.  Now I get to play.


Thank you, Bev. It is too long for a cowl but someone will want it no doubt.
This entrelac, lace beaded thing felt like playing. Playing is FUN. Enjoy making more of your lovely photos.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


Linda, that is wonderful. So pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Linda, what a beautiful piece! Amazing


Thank you, Bonnie. I'm glad it is done - needed the head space to plan some more projects. I can feel socks calling to me now and I have some lovely yarn ........


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Linda, that is wonderful. So pretty.


Thank you, Tricia. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I love that little house Julie with the garden. Thanks for all those pictures.
> Bev, congratulations on selling your photo!
> Mel, I am so sorry to hear about your accident. And the loss of your yarn. ;-)
> Love the pictures of Stonehedge. And the mountain sheep, that is certainly a scary situation to me.
> ...


I took lots of photos of the buildings I saw in Scotland- nice to have had the excuse to look back through them. I am finding the sorting by month very helpful. 
Jean is a great gardener, as is her twin, Allie. Her mum, my Auntie Jean was my favourite Aunt.
I have been hunting for my photo of her- but found these which may be of interest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you Chris and Melanie for the support.

Bev--very happy for you to get the Photoshop program: definitely puts you deeper into the professional range.

Linda--around here young people seem to really like super long scarves. My daughter, who is not young, loves hers to be 7 ft long. Is it long enough to be worn around the neck and also tie around the waist. That is a particular look, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats Tanya.
> 
> Hope your toothache calms soon Ann.
> 
> ...


Barrel racing is probably one of the safest events. We do so much for safety then ride bulls, get gored or trampled, broken bones. If you want to see something see the prison rodeos. They are something else.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Promised you another famous person. How about a playwright? William Inge came from here and the college has annual events dedicated to him. http://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-uscellular-us&ei=CAqpV8n6COSZjwSszrjoBw&q=inge+william&oq=inge+william&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3..0l2j0i22i10i30j0i22i30l2.16836.20952.0.21796.9.9.0.1.1.0.1286.6579.3-1j6-2j4.7.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..3.6.4537...0i67j0i3j0i131j0i10.QBQogmSl-wg

Good evidence that if you want to be something or do something, it does not matter where you are from, it is what you do.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've used straight ground cloves on an infected/raw area of my gums (before I discovered that I was using a medium, not soft toothbrush). Not good if you're having your teeth cleaned and the gums are already sore. I only needed the one treatment of ground cloves --> wet one of your fingers and touch it to the surface of the clove powder, then press the stuff on your finger to the sore area. You'll taste the cloves a bit but you'll cool down the inflammation. Switching to the newer and/or softer toothbrush will help too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took lots of photos of the buildings I saw in Scotland- nice to have had the excuse to look back through them. I am finding the sorting by month very helpful.
> Jean is a great gardener, as is her twin, Allie. Her mum, my Auntie Jean was my favourite Aunt.
> I have been hunting for my photo of her- but found these which may be of interest.


Another beautiful garden, thanks Julie.

Linda, your Entrelac lace scarf is beautiful too.

I was just looking through some of the groups I belong to on Ravelry and someone had posted this link. It is interesting to us because at an excavation site in England they found a 3,000 year old ball of thread. 
http://www.livescience.com/55654-3000-year-old-thread-found.html


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Another beautiful garden, thanks Julie.
> 
> Linda, your Entrelac lace scarf is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


Wow, I would have thought it would have rotted and disintegrated before now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Another beautiful garden, thanks Julie.
> 
> Linda, your Entrelac lace scarf is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


Truly remarkable. Will be interesting to see what can be made of this find over the next few yrs of study.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Another beautiful garden, thanks Julie.
> 
> Linda, your Entrelac lace scarf is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Wow, I would have thought it would have rotted and disintegrated before now.


Extreme damp, and extreme dryness will preserve fibre- pity Dodie is not with us at the moment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took lots of photos of the buildings I saw in Scotland- nice to have had the excuse to look back through them. I am finding the sorting by month very helpful.
> Jean is a great gardener, as is her twin, Allie. Her mum, my Auntie Jean was my favourite Aunt.
> I have been hunting for my photo of her- but found these which may be of interest.


What wonderful photos and memories for you, Julie! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What wonderful photos and memories for you, Julie! :sm02: :sm02:


It is indeed! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris, I was pretty excited.

Thanks, Linda. I will.

That ball of thread is amazing., Chris!!

Julie, I forgot to mention you photos. I love those pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Linda, that is beautiful! :sm24:

Julie, those pictures are wonderful! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris, I was pretty excited.
> 
> Thanks, Linda. I will.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, that is beautiful! :sm24:
> 
> Julie, those pictures are wonderful! :sm24:


Thank you so much, JanetLee!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, those buildings are pretty. The scenery is lovely too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I've used straight ground cloves on an infected/raw area of my gums (before I discovered that I was using a medium, not soft toothbrush). Not good if you're having your teeth cleaned and the gums are already sore. I only needed the one treatment of ground cloves --> wet one of your fingers and touch it to the surface of the clove powder, then press the stuff on your finger to the sore area. You'll taste the cloves a bit but you'll cool down the inflammation. Switching to the newer and/or softer toothbrush will help too.


My DH used to use oil of cloves for toothache but hasn't had one for years now. I will remember the ground cloves for future.
I used to get terrible chancre sores in my mouth, every time I got overtired or stressed. Someone told me to buy a Silver Care toothbrush, I haven't had a sore since

http://norwex.biz/en_CA/shop/all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photos, Julie.

I heard about that thread, I also was surprised it hadn't disintegrated


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took lots of photos of the buildings I saw in Scotland- nice to have had the excuse to look back through them. I am finding the sorting by month very helpful.
> Jean is a great gardener, as is her twin, Allie. Her mum, my Auntie Jean was my favourite Aunt.
> I have been hunting for my photo of her- but found these which may be of interest.


Those are great. Wonderful memories :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Another beautiful garden, thanks Julie.
> 
> Linda, your Entrelac lace scarf is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


We have just had a TV programme about the dig. There were a lot of textiles preserved it was fascinating.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Extreme damp, and extreme dryness will preserve fibre- pity Dodie is not with us at the moment.


Yes, it was a marshy area and the houses had been built over water. It was a great deal more advance than they thought it would be. They had trading links with Italy and Northern Europe.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH used to use oil of cloves for toothache but hasn't had one for years now. I will remember the ground cloves for future.
> I used to get terrible chancre sores in my mouth, every time I got overtired or stressed. Someone told me to buy a Silver Care toothbrush, I haven't had a sore since
> 
> http://norwex.biz/en_CA/shop/all


Another help is the regular flavor Ultra-Brite toothpaste. Works on infants gums AND adults for removing soreness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--that toothbrush is interesting. Silver has been used as an antibiotic/antiseptic for probably millenia. Today we can easily make colloidal silver for use in so many ways.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thank you Chris and Melanie for the support.
> 
> Bev--very happy for you to get the Photoshop program: definitely puts you deeper into the professional range.
> 
> Linda--around here young people seem to really like super long scarves. My daughter, who is not young, loves hers to be 7 ft long. Is it long enough to be worn around the neck and also tie around the waist. That is a particular look, too.


That has taken me straight back to my childhood, Tanya. I can remember my mum crossing scarves across our chests and tying behind our backs to keep us warm - I suppose we didn't lose the scarves either. I haven't measured this one yet but by eye I would say 6ft plus.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took lots of photos of the buildings I saw in Scotland- nice to have had the excuse to look back through them. I am finding the sorting by month very helpful.
> Jean is a great gardener, as is her twin, Allie. Her mum, my Auntie Jean was my favourite Aunt.
> I have been hunting for my photo of her- but found these which may be of interest.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, those buildings are pretty. The scenery is lovely too.


Thank you, Tricia! I thought so too, but I am also very glad I found my photo of the red squirrel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, Julie.
> 
> I heard about that thread, I also was surprised it hadn't disintegrated


Thank you Bonnie!

It is amazing what has survived the centuries, in some instances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great. Wonderful memories :sm24: :sm24:


The trip to Britain was pretty special, Norma- the highlights were the three days we spent on the Isle of Skye, and then my trip down to York.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it was a marshy area and the houses had been built over water. It was a great deal more advance than they thought it would be. They had trading links with Italy and Northern Europe.


Fascinating! I wonder if you could tell us more about the program? I wonder if it could be traced?- it is unlikely to be aired in our sports mad islands!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


I love your choice of colour, Norma- beautiful work!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love your choice of colour, Norma- beautiful work!


Thanks ,Julie :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks ,Julie :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The programme was called "Britains Pompeii, A Village lost in Time". It is here on BBC iPlayer but whether that will work out of the UK I don't know.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07myxws/britains-pompeii-a-village-lost-in-time?suggid=b07myxws


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That has taken me straight back to my childhood, Tanya. I can remember my mum crossing scarves across our chests and tying behind our backs to keep us warm - I suppose we didn't lose the scarves either. I haven't measured this one yet but by eye I would say 6ft plus.


Might work for a skinny one


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The programme was called "Britains Pompeii, A Village lost in Time". It is here on BBC iPlayer but whether that will work out of the UK I don't know.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07myxws/britains-pompeii-a-village-lost-in-time?suggid=b07myxws


Only for the UK


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


Coming along beautifully. Love the colors, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Coming along beautifully. Love the colors, too.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, that is beautiful! :sm24:
> 
> Julie, those pictures are wonderful! :sm24:


Thank you and thank you, Chris too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Ros. What sweet little baby dresses! Thanks for pictures of Jackson too. Sorry to hear he was sick. He sure is a cutie.

I enjoyed reading about the Brown Mansion, Tricia. Thanks for that link. 

Congratulations Tanya on getting the contract! How exciting for you.

Ann so sorry to hear about your tooth and sore throat as well. Sure hope you can get it taken care of quickly and will feel better soon.

Linda, your lace entrelac scarf came together so well. It is so pretty and very clever the way you did it. Love the edging too.

Bev, bet you will have lots of fun with that new photoshop software!

Chris, glad you enjoyed your time with your sister and got to swim in the ocean.
Pg. 50


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have just had a TV programme about the dig. There were a lot of textiles preserved it was fascinating.


We had put that programme to record - and it didn't. Cross that I missed it so will try iplayer. Archaeologists / historians seem to seriously underestimate the people of the past and their achievements.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your Shetland shawl middle. And your entrelac shawl is coming along nicely. Gorgeous.

Oh, yes, Caryn. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


Both looking good, Norma . Love those colours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We had put that programme to record - and it didn't. Cross that I missed it so will try iplayer. Archaeologists / historians seem to seriously underestimate the people of the past and their achievements.


Our western culture is so ethnocentric, with all the superciliousness and arrogance that can come with that attitude. The judgementalness of it still shocks me sometimes. If you think so-called professionals misinterpret or don't give due credit to old civilizations, just think of what Rep. Steven King said recently about the uselessness of people of color and their total lack of contributions to American society!

http://latest.com/2016/07/unhinged-racist-rep-steve-king-only-white-people-have-contributed-to-history-not-sub-groups/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying to catch up, but am more lurking. Since coming back from Newfoundland it has been busy around here.

Amy's MIL, her sister and a friend were visiting from Ohio for the weekend, so spent a lot of time with them. I had only met Gail, the MIL, once when Amy and Bryan were married, which I can hardly believe now, was just two years ago. We went exploring the shops in OldTown Manassas. Not a lot of shopping done, but lots of chatting and laughing. They are a great threesome. Then we all went out to dinner with my DH and Bryan. Sunday was Kat and Amy's birthday, so we went to visit Kat and family in the morning, then to Amy's afterwards. I had a very enjoyable time with all the ladies on Saturday, so I gave them each a shawl. 

Sunday afternoon, my 16 year old GD, Alison came over. Christian, our GS who had lived with us for almost all the past year, brought her over. He is living the other side of town. His paternal grandfather died in June, and the family have had him move in there, so the house will be occupied until the estate is settled. Alison will be staying until Wednesday when my daughter will take her home. Then we will be getting ready to go to the Outer Banks on Sunday for a week. We will be sharing a beach house with Kat and Jennifer and their families, plus my SIL's mother and stepfather from Texas, and his younger brother who is a Marine pilot stationed in SC. Expect it will be a busy, fun filled week. I suggested maybe trying to teach my GD, Alexandra, who will be 6 on Tuesday, how to knit. Surprisingly, it was her 3 year old brother, Jackson, who piped up "I want to learn to knit", so it may be very interesting. I might throw in a large crochet hook too.

I haven't had much time for knitting. Hopefully life will normalize once we get back from the beach.

Tricia, I have been enjoying reading on all your posts.
Ros, good to see you again and loved seeing your baby dresses. I am sorry that Jackson had been sick. Hope he is all better now.
Bev, I hope you will enjoy your vacation.
Tanya, hope your new estimate will be accepted. Enjoyed seeing the pics of your garden.
Welcome to any newcomers, whose names escape me now. This is a fun group.


I know I have missed some people, sorry about that.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Both looking good, Norma . Love those colours.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love your choice of colour, Norma- beautiful work!


Ditto from me, Norma. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you sound very busy but it is good to hear from you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Norma. :sm24:


Thank you,Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--so glad to hear from you. Having a big family can certainly eat up your time but so glad it has all been good. Gifting the women shawls must have made you very special to them. And being able to teach the young'uns to knit/crochet will be wonderful, not only for passing on your great knitting skills and love of the craft, but also for the bonding. Just continue to stay in touch.

FYI, it seems I did get the contract. Am waiting to get the signed copy back electronically--hopefully today. I am being positive, but have learned until you have the signed document it still ain't there yet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


Very pretty! And yes, using "old" yarn can be an interesting experience.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took lots of photos of the buildings I saw in Scotland- nice to have had the excuse to look back through them. I am finding the sorting by month very helpful.
> Jean is a great gardener, as is her twin, Allie. Her mum, my Auntie Jean was my favourite Aunt.
> I have been hunting for my photo of her- but found these which may be of interest.


I love your pictures, Julie. I think we visited the Flora MacDonald Museum when we visited Skye years ago. We loved Skye, just beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH used to use oil of cloves for toothache but hasn't had one for years now. I will remember the ground cloves for future.
> I used to get terrible chancre sores in my mouth, every time I got overtired or stressed. Someone told me to buy a Silver Care toothbrush, I haven't had a sore since
> 
> http://norwex.biz/en_CA/shop/all


Bonnie, I used to get canker sores all the time and don't seem to much now.....thankfully. I never heard of this type of toothbrush. I have a sore right now on my lower lip right in the middle. Ouch! It is from a dental procedure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Very pretty! And yes, using "old" yarn can be an interesting experience.


Thank you so much :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


They are coming along very nice. Love the color. I may have to rethink Entrelac as I have never been driven to try it. Your's is so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> They are coming along very nice. Love the color.


Thank you, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The programme was called "Britains Pompeii, A Village lost in Time". It is here on BBC iPlayer but whether that will work out of the UK I don't know.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07myxws/britains-pompeii-a-village-lost-in-time?suggid=b07myxws


Darn, just tried it and it states it only works in the UK. It sounds so interesting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


Norma -- Sorry to hear about the need to restart but the second one looks great. And I love the pale blue color.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I love the one with him lifting the top of his hat!! I bet he keeps that gesture, he looks overly warm maybe that is why his cheeks are so red.. I'm glad he is feeling better now... and he is getting so big!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey, ho, away we go--customer just called to confirm the contract. I am so tickled to have gotten it. It has been quite some time since such a large project has come to me. It will definitely eat of my time and energy but exciting to be building big again.


Woo Hoo!!! that is great news... and did I miss the post where you got your phone back on??? just in time it seems 

Barbara I worked for a family that had a vent like that.. you could just sweep to the vent and it would suck up the dirt.. I sure with I had one of those.. I'd leave it on to clean up all the dust bunny's and pet hair.. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The programme was called "Britains Pompeii, A Village lost in Time". It is here on BBC iPlayer but whether that will work out of the UK I don't know.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07myxws/britains-pompeii-a-village-lost-in-time?suggid=b07myxws


You're right I'm out of the UK, and it won't work for me- bummer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love your pictures, Julie. I think we visited the Flora MacDonald Museum when we visited Skye years ago. We loved Skye, just beautiful.


Thank you Barbara- I've had fun, hunting back through them!
I think people must have been smaller then, the crofts are so tiny!
It is a lovely island- and so easy to travel there now there's the bridge!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I enjoy the fair/ rodeo. This is the first year our small town hasn't had one, last year was the 80th, I think, but the volunteers were getting too old & young ones aren't interested in volunteering. Seems that way with a lot of groups here, I'm sure the average age in most is 70-75????
> I joined the United Church women last year, they invited about 20 "younger" women but I was the only one to show up, except for 2 others that are around 60 the rest are 75+, they were asking for volunteers to wash & wax the church hall & to clan the church for a month, I told DH how could I not volunteer when I'm so much more able than the rest.
> 
> I enjoy the rodeo, especially chuckwagon races. Do you have them there? There are 5 outfits from our small town so it's nice when you know the people.


It goes in cycles... our little town is full of young volunteers... but I am sure it hasn't always been that way.. the average age here is in the 70's too and most everyone grew up with each other.. I think that the younger generation has a lot of pressure from their GP and Parents to get involved.. plus there is a church on every corner just about and that helps with the volunteers..

We use to go to the county fair every year.. I worked there for several years also... and your right it is great fun when you know most all that are there.. in Eastern Oregon where I lived they have Rodeo's quite often.. all of my BIL sons rode and the one son has his boy's riding so now we are into the 2nd generation of Rodeo Stars!! :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Woo Hoo!!! that is great news... and did I miss the post where you got your phone back on??? just in time it seems
> 
> Barbara I worked for a family that had a vent like that.. you could just sweep to the vent and it would suck up the dirt.. I sure with I had one of those.. I'd leave it on to clean up all the dust bunny's and pet hair.. LOL


Yes, I got the phone back Monday morning instead of 10 days from reporting the problem. Told them I was elderly and disabled and had noone around me and needed the phone. When I called Monday a.m. to try and push up the repair date, the automatic message said by end of the day it would be repaired but the phone rang within a few minutes. It was one of those marketing calls but i was so happy to hear that phone ring, cannot tell you. Then my customer called me so life was good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- Sorry to hear about the need to restart but the second one looks great. And I love the pale blue color.


It is going fine now. I am half way through and it is going to be square :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Darn, just tried it and it states it only works in the UK. It sounds so interesting.


Rats :sm25:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pics Julie! That little house sure looks tiny... it must be more spacious inside.. I love your braids... I wore braids all the time until I hit highschool!!

Linda that is stunning... thank you for continuing on with it and sharing it... I was thinking each square would be like playing with a new stitch pattern... and I agree that is a lot of fun :sm01:

Chris that is amazing.. it will be interesting to see what more they find... Norma I would of loved to have seen that show... The only PBS show I currently watch is the Great British Bake Off I am eagerly waiting for the next one.. they are in the Semi-finals... 

Oh Bev what fun!!! I can't wait to see what you come up with :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great pics Julie! That little house sure looks tiny... it must be more spacious inside.. I love your braids... I wore braids all the time until I hit highschool!!
> 
> Linda that is stunning... thank you for continuing on with it and sharing it... I was thinking each square would be like playing with a new stitch pattern... and I agree that is a lot of fun :sm01:
> 
> ...


It is pretty small inside too, Ronie! But Jean and Murdo share a large shed across the way, where he garages his diggers etc, and she had her Kiln and glass studio.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We had some sweet bobcat guests this morning. They didn't mind us taking their pictures even though we could tell they knew we were there inside the house. This is not uncommon where we live. If they feast on our little mice, they are welcome. It was fun watching the babies play. I brightened the pictures as much as I could. The outdoor kitchen is in shadows in the morning.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We had some sweet bobcat guests this morning. They didn't mind us taking their pictures even though we could tell they knew we were there inside the house. This is not uncommon where we live. If they feast on our little mice, they are welcome. It was fun watching the babies play. I brightened the pictures as much as I could. The outdoor kitchen is in shadows in the morning.


Aww


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We had some sweet bobcat guests this morning. They didn't mind us taking their pictures even though we could tell they knew we were there inside the house. This is not uncommon where we live. If they feast on our little mice, they are welcome. It was fun watching the babies play. I brightened the pictures as much as I could. The outdoor kitchen is in shadows in the morning.


Their ears seem quite distinctive. I love your BBQ area!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick stop in to check the goings-on. Glad everyone is ok. That is a tiny place Julie, must be bigger on the inside  Pretty setting though. Quite the week planned for you Sue, enjoy. Chris, I'll be taking my annual ocean swim at the end of the month when I go on holiday. I live a few miles from the ocean and never go, lol. I am almost done with the second leg of the Summer Games Shawl. I forgot how much knitting with cotton tires my hands. But it is a pretty shawl and I found some replacement yarn for the skein in mystery-land. Hope all enjoy the rest of the day. Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Loved the Bobcats, Barbara and the outdoor kitchen looks fabulous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, I have watch the Bake Off from when it first started and enjoy it. There is a new series starting soon :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just a quick stop in to check the goings-on. Glad everyone is ok. That is a tiny place Julie, must be bigger on the inside  Pretty setting though. Quite the week planned for you Sue, enjoy. Chris, I'll be taking my annual ocean swim at the end of the month when I go on holiday. I live a few miles from the ocean and never go, lol. I am almost done with the second leg of the Summer Games Shawl. I forgot how much knitting with cotton tires my hands. But it is a pretty shawl and I found some replacement yarn for the skein in mystery-land. Hope all enjoy the rest of the day. Melanie


It is a very tiny space, even inside, Melanie! But they have lots of ground around them- and the shed is large.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We had some sweet bobcat guests this morning. They didn't mind us taking their pictures even though we could tell they knew we were there inside the house. This is not uncommon where we live. If they feast on our little mice, they are welcome. It was fun watching the babies play. I brightened the pictures as much as I could. The outdoor kitchen is in shadows in the morning.


They are sweet. There was an article online the other day that spoke of someone finding 2 abandoned kittens in the street and the mother was nowhere to be found. They took the kittens in and nursed them, etc as they were not in good shape. Taking them to a vet it was discovered they were a wild cat that was very rare. I forget what country that was. The kittens looked like kittens, but a picture of the adult cat showed a very unusual animal: super long legs with very full fur on the legs. The body was lean but much longer than our domestic cats. Size was not given but it looked like it stood about 18-24" tall.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma your WIP's are looking great!! your middle still seems quite large!! I look forward to seeing more of this :sm01:

Barbara I would love a outdoor kitchen like yours... and I love your little visitors... how cute they are... It's my guess you don't have cats.. or outside dogs.. LOL I saw a Raven take off with a mouse the other day... now I can tolerate them a bit more.. I didn't know they would do that.. I did know that h=Hawks and other large birds do but the thought of a Raven never crossed my mind.. they are the most annoying and loud birds ever!! LOL

Well I finally made it through the LP.. lots of visiting going on... that is great news Tanya I am glad they got it hooked up right away..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just a quick stop in to check the goings-on. Glad everyone is ok. That is a tiny place Julie, must be bigger on the inside  Pretty setting though. Quite the week planned for you Sue, enjoy. Chris, I'll be taking my annual ocean swim at the end of the month when I go on holiday. I live a few miles from the ocean and never go, lol. I am almost done with the second leg of the Summer Games Shawl. I forgot how much knitting with cotton tires my hands. But it is a pretty shawl and I found some replacement yarn for the skein in mystery-land. Hope all enjoy the rest of the day. Melanie


So good you found some replacement yarn. That was too frustrating. Bet you can't wait for your ocean vacation.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Aww


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, thank you and it is a large shawl. I always to go the whole hog including the postage!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Their ears seem quite distinctive. I love your BBQ area!


Thank you. My husband has a tv out there and the guys watch football and basketball outside. My girlfriend and I get knitting time. :sm24: :

Bobcats have little tufts at the tops of their ears. I was getting my morning coffee when I spotted them. Just about spilled it all over trying to get to my iPad for pics.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Loved the Bobcats, Barbara and the outdoor kitchen looks fabulous.


Thank you. It was a big selling point for the house. We get piñon wood for the fireplace and it has a very distinctive lovely smell.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great pics Julie! That little house sure looks tiny... it must be more spacious inside.. I love your braids... I wore braids all the time until I hit highschool!!
> 
> Linda that is stunning... thank you for continuing on with it and sharing it... I was thinking each square would be like playing with a new stitch pattern... and I agree that is a lot of fun :sm01:
> 
> ...


I love love love the British Baking Show. There was one American version with Nia Vardolos, the actress from My Big Fat Greek Wedding. It has Mary Berry and the other guy, can't think of his name, on it, too. I still like the British version better.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> They are sweet. There was an article online the other day that spoke of someone finding 2 abandoned kittens in the street and the mother was nowhere to be found. They took the kittens in and nursed them, etc as they were not in good shape. Taking them to a vet it was discovered they were a wild cat that was very rare. I forget what country that was. The kittens looked like kittens, but a picture of the adult cat showed a very unusual animal: super long legs with very full fur on the legs. The body was lean but much longer than our domestic cats. Size was not given but it looked like it stood about 18-24" tall.


When the momma stretched out, she had quite long legs.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Norma your WIP's are looking great!! your middle still seems quite large!! I look forward to seeing more of this :sm01:
> 
> Barbara I would love a outdoor kitchen like yours... and I love your little visitors... how cute they are... It's my guess you don't have cats.. or outside dogs.. LOL I saw a Raven take off with a mouse the other day... now I can tolerate them a bit more.. I didn't know they would do that.. I did know that h=Hawks and other large birds do but the thought of a Raven never crossed my mind.. they are the most annoying and loud birds ever!! LOL
> 
> Well I finally made it through the LP.. lots of visiting going on... that is great news Tanya I am glad they got it hooked up right away..


We do love the outdoor kitchen. DH got one of those restaurant style heaters. With that, the fireplace and the electric warming blanket my DIL got him for Christmas last year, he loves being out there even when it is cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you. My husband has a tv out there and the guys watch football and basketball outside. My girlfriend and I get knitting time. :sm24: :
> 
> Bobcats have little tufts at the tops of their ears. I was getting my morning coffee when I spotted them. Just about spilled it all over trying to get to my iPad for pics.


 :sm24: How big are they, when mature? And presumeably it's not wise to treat them as if a domestic cat?
I can't imagine sitting outside happily, just at the moment, although we've had a couple of sunny days, it's been cold for us- maximum about 12 *C yesterday. But I don't think I could manage your summers!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: How big are they, when mature? And presumeably it's not wise to treat them as if a domestic cat?
> I can't imagine sitting outside happily, just at the moment, although we've had a couple of sunny days, it's been cold for us- maximum about 12 *C yesterday. But I don't think I could manage your summers!


The momma is like a big kitty, maybe the size of a Maine **** cat but very slender. They were sampling our apples. :sm11:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Tricia! I thought so too, but I am also very glad I found my photo of the red squirrel!


Yes, that is a special one. Cute curl on his tail.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my wips. I had to take out the centre of the Shetland shawl as it was huge. I knitted another sample and blocked it. It came out quite differently. I think I must have used old yarn that had been blocked. Fortunately my other samples were knitted with new yarn.
> The Entrelac shawl is slow going as I have been concentrating on the shawl. There are beads in there but you can't see them :sm25:


Both are lovely Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Both are lovely Norma.


Thank you, Tricia :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> The momma is like a big kitty, maybe the size of a Maine **** cat but very slender. They were sampling our apples. :sm11:


Interesting to see the sweet-tooth isn't restricted to house pets. I knew of a trio (2 cats, 1 Standard Poodle) who loved Honeydew. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The momma is like a big kitty, maybe the size of a Maine **** cat but very slender. They were sampling our apples. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tes, that is a special one. Cute curl on his tail.


 :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> We had some sweet bobcat guests this morning. They didn't mind us taking their pictures even though we could tell they knew we were there inside the house. This is not uncommon where we live. If they feast on our little mice, they are welcome. It was fun watching the babies play. I brightened the pictures as much as I could. The outdoor kitchen is in shadows in the morning.


So cute. Amazing how the animals adapt to living with us. I think animals will take the world back.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Guess who this is. Very famous gang members.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Guess who this is. Very famous gang members.


Jesse James?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jesse James?


That would be my guess, too. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Interesting to see the sweet-tooth isn't restricted to house pets. I knew of a trio (2 cats, 1 Standard Poodle) who loved Honeydew. :sm23:


That is funny!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nope :sm01: Famous for robbing banks and trains.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Nope :sm01: Famous for robbing banks and trains.


They were a gang, tho.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We had some sweet bobcat guests this morning. They didn't mind us taking their pictures even though we could tell they knew we were there inside the house. This is not uncommon where we live. If they feast on our little mice, they are welcome. It was fun watching the babies play. I brightened the pictures as much as I could. The outdoor kitchen is in shadows in the morning.


Lovely! I have seen the local bobcat this year yet. I have seen tracks, etc., hoping to see them before the end of summer. You are so lucky!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely! I have seen the local bobcat this year yet. I have seen tracks, etc., hoping to see them before the end of summer. You are so lucky!


It was a magical moment!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it was a marshy area and the houses had been built over water. It was a great deal more advance than they thought it would be. They had trading links with Italy and Northern Europe.


Very interesting Norma.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, Jesse James had a gang. There were several outlaw gangs across the mid and western US during the pioneer days. Some gangs were brothers plus other members, some had a brother as sheriff, some gangs were just a group joined together.

No more guesses?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, the bobcats are just adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love your outdoor kitchen too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Another help is the regular flavor Ultra-Brite toothpaste. Works on infants gums AND adults for removing soreness.


I have used UltraBrite toothpaste for many years


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, Jesse James had a gang. There were several outlaw gangs across the mid and western US during the pioneer days. Some gangs were brothers plus other members, some had a brother as sheriff, some gangs were just a group joined together.
> 
> No more guesses?


I'm thinking that the gangs name began with a D. I keep wanting to say Doppler gang. LOL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, the name begins with D. This is 4 of the Dalton Gang, killed in their attempts to rob 3 banks at the same time in Coffeyville, KS. Coffeyville re-enacts this raid every year as the Dalton Defenders. For years a store window with a bullet hole was preserved but I think it finally broke.
http://www.google.com/search?q=dalton+gang&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
There was the end of this gang.

Information on Jesse James and his gang http://www.google.com/search?q=jesse+james&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl

Sons of Kate Elderhttp://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-uscellular-us&q=sons+of+katie&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiblJH427XOAhWGJsAKHfLHDrAQ7xYIFygA&biw=962&bih=601

Here are some links to other western gangs. http://www.google.com/search?q=western+gangs&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, lovely knitting.

Babalou, great photos, I've never seen a bobcat up close

I have regular visitors in my yard that the GKs have enjoyed the last 2 mornings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, the name begins with D. This is 4 of the Dalton Gang, killed in their attempts to rob 3 banks at the same time in Coffeyville, KS. Coffeyville re-enacts this raid every year as the Dalton Defenders. For years a store window with a bullet hole was preserved but I think it finally broke.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=dalton+gang&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
> There was the end of this gang.
> 
> ...


Did you watch the series American West when it was on, interesting history. They said the reason General Custer attacked before reinforcements arrived was that he was trying to make himself famous so he could run for president, I'd never heard that before. He wanted to be able to say he defeated the Indians


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, the name begins with D. This is 4 of the Dalton Gang, killed in their attempts to rob 3 banks at the same time in Coffeyville, KS. Coffeyville re-enacts this raid every year as the Dalton Defenders. For years a store window with a bullet hole was preserved but I think it finally broke.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=dalton+gang&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl
> There was the end of this gang.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tricia, for all this information. I love history!!! :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, it sounds as if your are very busy now. Remember to breathe. 

So glad things are finalized on the contract, Tanya.

Thanks, Ronie.

Barbara, what fun. Great pics. That outdoor kitchen looks great!!

OH, Bonnie. Lovely deer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried to add a photo and made another post. Oh, well.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I remember he wanted to become famous but forgot, if I ever knew, he wanted to be president. I know he was proud and couldn't be reasoned with, especially if it meant sharing the glory.

Another cow story. I have a young cow I was trying to train to be a lead cow. She has become too friendly and only wants the treats. She has gotten real pushy. So one day when it was about time to start feeding hay I opened the gate and drove the tractor through with a bale of hay. I didn't close the gate, expecting all the cows to follow. Well, Blondie saw some green grass growing around the bales and she went after it.

After I set the bale I went back with the intent to drive behind her. We must have been a sight going around the rows of hay with her grabbing a mouth full of grass and dancing around until I would get close again. She still watches for the gate to open and will dart through before I can even get back to the tractor. So, I have 3 gates. If she starts for one, I go to the other. If she comes to it before I can get through, I go to the 3rd one which is on the other side of the barn. Wonder how long it will take before she figures that one out. It was funny thinking about chasing the cow with the tractor was she could outrun me so easily. It is hard to make tight turns with both a spear and scoop or bucket on a tractor. :sm04: it wasn't funny at the moment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I tried to add a photo and made another post. Oh, well.


Great photo, Bev! :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, lovely knitting.
> 
> Babalou, great photos, I've never seen a bobcat up close
> 
> I have regular visitors in my yard that the GKs have enjoyed the last 2 mornings.


Love the picture of the deer but know how dangerous they can be.
One day, when Dad was still walking he went after the nail. The cat went with him and on the way back the cat was laying down and squirming, begging to be petted. Dad heard a sound and looked back. Following him up the driveway was a deer less than 10 feet away.

There was a mockingbird that used to keep Dad company. It would hop and fly from post to post, singing all the way down and up the driveway. At other times it would sit in the top of a tree any sing, flying up into the air every once in a while.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This Hund had the most gentle mouth I know of. She's actually picking up the balloon by the tied end...and will be walking cheerfully with it like the prizefighter she is!

In some ways I wish I had April's figure. Beautiful hourglass as you looked down at her back. I think she was about 3-4 years old in these 2 photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I remember he wanted to become famous but forgot, if I ever knew, he wanted to be president. I know he was proud and couldn't be reasoned with, especially if it meant sharing the glory.
> 
> Another cow story. I have a young cow I was trying to train to be a lead cow. She has become too friendly and only wants the treats. She has gotten real pushy. So one day when it was about time to start feeding hay I opened the gate and drove the tractor through with a bale of hay. I didn't close the gate, expecting all the cows to follow. Well, Blondie saw some green grass growing around the bales and she went after it.
> 
> After I set the bale I went back with the intent to drive behind her. We must have been a sight going around the rows of hay with her grabbing a mouth full of grass and dancing around until I would get close again. She still watches for the gate to open and will dart through before I can even get back to the tractor. So, I have 3 gates. If she starts for one, I go to the other. If she comes to it before I can get through, I go to the 3rd one which is on the other side of the barn. Wonder how long it will take before she figures that one out. It was funny thinking about chasing the cow with the tractor was she could outrun me so easily. It is hard to make tight turns with both a spear and scoop or bucket on a tractor. :sm04: it wasn't funny at the moment.


We have a horse like that, can spot an open gate for a mile, I swear, then off he goes. I always take my corn from the garden to his pasture when I dig it out in the fall, he does his darnedest to get out in me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, lovely knitting.
> 
> Babalou, great photos, I've never seen a bobcat up close
> 
> I have regular visitors in my yard that the GKs have enjoyed the last 2 mornings.


Thank you so much. That is some view you have :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I tried to add a photo and made another post. Oh, well.


Great photo :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that story is funny but I bet it wasn't for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, April looks so sweet :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I tried to add a photo and made another post. Oh, well.


Another prize photo Bev. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures. I love them.

Tricia, chasing the cow around in the tractor sounds like it would be so funny to see. :sm09:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> This Hund had the most gentle mouth I know of. She's actually picking up the balloon by the tied end...and will be walking cheerfully with it like the prizefighter she is!
> 
> In some ways I wish I had April's figure. Beautiful hourglass as you looked down at her back. I think she was about 3-4 years old in these 2 photos.


Karen, what a smart girl she is. And beautiful too. Bet you miss her dearly.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I used a #9 Boye for the bottom doily...#10 thread and it's 6.5 inches

On the top doily I used a #13 Boye and #40-60 thread. 4 inches. I have one start to my Christmas ornaments. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, what a smart girl she is. And beautiful too. Bet you miss her dearly.


One thing about poodles (or other poodle cross)...try to keep them in kennel cut. It's cooler overall even in Winter. I don't think keeping a dog in show cut is fair during the cold seasons. If you don't intend to quickly move that dog into the show arena prep area you're not needing to expose those shaved zones!

I probably could have had her in longer cut during Winter...but we kept her in her box which was stationed IN the house. No tying this lady outside if we weren't there to talk with her! I preferred to have a harness on her even though she wasn't the size of a Yorkshire Terrier (noted for collapsed throats if using a collar). I just wish I had that nose training piece to help with her heeling correctly.

I can still research and have those pieces I needed for the next pet (especially Siamese :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris, Pam and Norma. Last night was the last walk till we get back. These two days will be concentrated cleaning (work) and packing.

Karen, again lovely doilies. April looks so sweet. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I tried to add a photo and made another post. Oh, well.


Fantastic shot, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I used a #9 Boye for the bottom doily...#10 thread and it's 6.5 inches
> 
> On the top doily I used a #13 Boye and #40-60 thread. 4 inches. I have one start to my Christmas ornaments. :sm24:


Lovely work, Karen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, lovely knitting.
> 
> Babalou, great photos, I've never seen a bobcat up close
> 
> I have regular visitors in my yard that the GKs have enjoyed the last 2 mornings.


Beautiful view Bonnie. Very familiar to me with the deer. We are over populated with them so see them on my lawn right up close to the front door but in all the fields around and running the roads. They really are dangerous for drivers. Years ago had one jump right out in front of me. It was dark and my knee was in such blinding pain that I had turned around to go home. Never even saw it, but felt the impact. We see their bodies frequently lying on the side of the road as they are often killed when hit. It has gotten much worse over the past 20 yrs due to all the development which disrupted their bedding fields as well as their wandering paths.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--ah, the Dalton Gang. Very good.

Karen--Angel looks like one. I know you miss her.

Bev--another beautiful photo. Thanks for the job support. We are still tweaking the contract--what else when you work for a lawyer! Hopefully it will be finished today if I get onto last nite's email requests from her. Her husband is a very pleasant easy going guy, but she is the primary business power in that relationship.

Raining today so no garden work and hard to deal with the critter eating it. Hope it stops so I can check out any new damage. Discovered it ate my green bean plants again so doubt I will see any this year and they are into the broccoli and some of the kale. So no more broccoli side shoots which ticks me off unless the plants will begin to produce some new leaves and shoots. They are pretty damaged.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, the bobcats are just adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love your outdoor kitchen too.


Thank you Chris!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, lovely knitting.
> 
> Babalou, great photos, I've never seen a bobcat up close
> 
> I have regular visitors in my yard that the GKs have enjoyed the last 2 mornings.


I know deer destroy a lot but I still love to see them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, it sounds as if your are very busy now. Remember to breathe.
> 
> So glad things are finalized on the contract, Tanya.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I remember he wanted to become famous but forgot, if I ever knew, he wanted to be president. I know he was proud and couldn't be reasoned with, especially if it meant sharing the glory.
> 
> Another cow story. I have a young cow I was trying to train to be a lead cow. She has become too friendly and only wants the treats. She has gotten real pushy. So one day when it was about time to start feeding hay I opened the gate and drove the tractor through with a bale of hay. I didn't close the gate, expecting all the cows to follow. Well, Blondie saw some green grass growing around the bales and she went after it.
> 
> After I set the bale I went back with the intent to drive behind her. We must have been a sight going around the rows of hay with her grabbing a mouth full of grass and dancing around until I would get close again. She still watches for the gate to open and will dart through before I can even get back to the tractor. So, I have 3 gates. If she starts for one, I go to the other. If she comes to it before I can get through, I go to the 3rd one which is on the other side of the barn. Wonder how long it will take before she figures that one out. It was funny thinking about chasing the cow with the tractor was she could outrun me so easily. It is hard to make tight turns with both a spear and scoop or bucket on a tractor. :sm04: it wasn't funny at the moment.


She sounds like she was a stinker!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, those are beautiful :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, thank you and it is a large shawl. I always to go the whole hog including the postage!


Well I know your work and it will be a heirloom piece for sure... I usually jump in feet first on these things too.. but I really want to learn to design so I need to take the baby steps.. LOL I seem to learn best by doing then frogging then doing some more until it clicks.. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I tried to add a photo and made another post. Oh, well.


wow...another great Dragonfly picture for my collection.

Have been sick since Friday...kinda out of it...did I miss the beginning of a new lace party.

Have spent time finishing the little doll and watching the Olympics....golf starts today...wow, a lot to do, just wish I felt better...hope it passes soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love love love the British Baking Show. There was one American version with Nia Vardolos, the actress from My Big Fat Greek Wedding. It has Mary Berry and the other guy, can't think of his name, on it, too. I still like the British version better.


Same here... I watched the American version because I really like Nia and with Mary Berry on there I thought for sure it would be just as good.. but I like the British one best... I think Paul has something to do with it... but they just all around have a better show over there..

We do the same as your hubby... we will drive around with the heater going with the windows down..LOL just to get some fresh air and not freeze... we also had one of those portable fire places outside but the salt air got to it no matter what we did... I am looking for another one..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> wow...another great Dragonfly picture for my collection.
> 
> Have been sick since Friday...kinda out of it...did I miss the beginning of a new lace party.
> 
> Have spent time finishing the little doll and watching the Olympics....golf starts today...wow, a lot to do, just wish I felt better...hope it passes soon.


So sorry you don't feel well DFL. I am doing the next session and it will begin Sunday, so you haven't missed it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I know deer destroy a lot but I still love to see them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I wasn't even close Tricia.. My Grandmother on my Dad's side was a James!! story goes she was a cousin to the James brothers... but that is all I ever heard.. I wish we were all better at collecting family history.. 

When we lived on the ranch in Eastern Oregon we had a Momma Kitty.. that is what we called her... she wasn't ours she was wild and one winter she was hungry.. I would put the kitty food on top of the freezer so the dogs wouldn't eat it and I walked into the mud room and slowly backed out.. there she was just staring at me.. I told her she could eat all she wanted and that she was a pretty kitty... scared the day lights out of me to be so close to her.. she was either a Main **** or a Bob Cat! I have had cats all my life and never ever seen one so large...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

linda09 said:


> At last pinned out ready for steaming. This was started on August 15 th 2015 when Norma held her entrelac party and is very experimental - just fooling around to see how it turned out really. The lace patterns were taken from various Year of Lace blocks and the lace edging from Victorian Lace Today. I ran out of yarn after I completed the entrelac body and it took ages to find a matching weight and white. I have no idea what I will do with it but something will come to mind if I wait long enough. :sm19:


This is absolutely stunning. It reminds me of an entrelac shawl I have had in my to-do list for a couple of years. You did a wonderful job of coordinating so many different patterns to fit the stitch requirements.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I know deer destroy a lot but I still love to see them.


Hate to admit it but I like to see them, too. Their faces have a very sweet look to them, especially the fawns.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well I know your work and it will be a heirloom piece for sure... I usually jump in feet first on these things too.. but I really want to learn to design so I need to take the baby steps.. LOL I seem to learn best by doing then frogging then doing some more until it clicks.. :sm01: :sm01:


Yes, I am much the same :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Do get well soon, DFL.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Are we continuing here for a while...or was there another thread started?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the deer in the field picture... but be assured they are dangerous if you get too close to their baby's.... I had one think my Springer Spaniel was one of her babies because he was fawn colored and she came right up at us chatting away... I stood up and in a very stern voice told her to back off and picked Baily up to show her he was a dog and nothing for her to be concerned about.. she just turned around and went back to the river.. LOL then I started shaking.. it could of gotten worse.. I was just lucky... 

Bev is that a Dragonfly or a Mayfly?? very good picture for sure... 

Karen, April is such a sweet pup!! I had a Golden Retriever that would take goodies from the baby with out even touching her fingers... so gentle and loving .. I love your doily's!! your eyesight must be very good to work with such fine threads...

Tricia that is funny... there certainly is never a dull moment on the ranch is there!! :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--hope you feel better soon. Being sick, particularly in the summer seems to very unfair.

Karen--like your doilies and appreciate the material/hook information for them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Are we continuing here for a while...or was there another thread started?


We will be here until Sunday! I got the book you mentioned and it has a lace enterlace (sp) shawl in it.. I thought one of these days I'll do it.. my skills are a bit rusty I have only done enterlace the one time Norma hosted.. I did ok.. but I have one edge piece that I turned the wrong way.. LOL

So the golf starts today?? we have been recording it.. and hubby didn't watch it last night.. so that might be why.. I bet they are just going over all the different things that no one really wants to know.. those commentators are the most talkative group! and its all speculation...LOL

I hope you start to feel better soon... I started taking Allegra and my Sudafed and I feel much better... I cleared it with the pharmacist first.. you might be able to buy AllegraD in Washington, you can in California but not Oregon...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We will be here until Sunday! I got the book you mentioned and it has a lace enterlace (sp) shawl in it.. I thought one of these days I'll do it.. my skills are a bit rusty I have only done enterlace the one time Norma hosted.. I did ok.. but I have one edge piece that I turned the wrong way.. LOL
> 
> So the golf starts today?? we have been recording it.. and hubby didn't watch it last night.. so that might be why.. I bet they are just going over all the different things that no one really wants to know.. those commentators are the most talkative group! and its all speculation...LOL
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon... I started taking Allegra and my Sudafed and I feel much better... I cleared it with the pharmacist first.. you might be able to buy AllegraD in Washington, you can in California but not Oregon...


Thanks Roni....yes, golf starts early this morning...on the golf channel. We have xfinity since we moved to WA and it is pretty good. I can also get one Canadian Station and their prime time coverage starts earlier in the day for the major events. Hope I can watch it and stay caught up...recording so many events eats up my storage space...so I have to delete many things from the day before....but it is still great to have DVR!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely fur baby!

Wonderful doilies, great detail on them.

Ah, the Dalton Gang. I remember hearing/reading about them. Being from Misery I knew a lot about Jessie James at one time.

Custer was really a bit over the top. Very self centered, and yes, wanted to be president. Thought he was the best general out there.

Love the pictures of the deer. It seems to me there are a lot more of them this year. I know they are around here. Not looking forward to deer season.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful view Bonnie. Very familiar to me with the deer. We are over populated with them so see them on my lawn right up close to the front door but in all the fields around and running the roads. They really are dangerous for drivers. Years ago had one jump right out in front of me. It was dark and my knee was in such blinding pain that I had turned around to go home. Never even saw it, but felt the impact. We see their bodies frequently lying on the side of the road as they are often killed when hit. It has gotten much worse over the past 20 yrs due to all the development which disrupted their bedding fields as well as their wandering paths.


We have a ton of both white tail & mule deer. A real problem on the roads. I used to drive 27 miles each way to work & hit 4 deer over the years, 3 times lots of damage to the car but none to me, the last time, I saw the deer coming & got nearly stopped, it did a belly flop on my windshield & rolled off, I was amazed it got up & ran off & there wasn't w mark on the car.
Moose are a much bigger problem, you cannot see them when it's dark & their eyes aren't reflective like other animals, due to their size, if you hit them, often their bodies "flop" onto the vehicle & cause severe injury or death. IV never hit one of them but have come very close several times,
In winter our days also short it seems we do most of our travel in the dark so wildlife is a real problem.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We hane a ton of both white tail & mule deer. A real problem on the roads. I used to drive 27 miles each way to work & hit 4 deer over the years, 3 times lots of damage to the car but none to me, the last time, I saw the deer coming & got nearly stopped, it did a belly flop on my windshield & rolled off, I was amazed it got up & ran off & there wasn't w mark on the car.
> Moose are a much bigger problem, you cannot see them when it's dark & their eyes aren't reflective like other animals, due to their size, if you hit them, often their bodies "flop" onto the vehicle & cause severe injury or death. IV never hit one of them but have come very close several times,
> In winter our days also short it seems we do most of our travel in the dark so wildlife is a real problem.


Understand completely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--ah, the Dalton Gang. Very good.
> 
> Karen--Angel looks like one. I know you miss her.
> 
> ...


I bought this a few years ago for my broccoli, cabbage & cauliflower, had given up growing them for years as I was sick f fighting the bugs, until this year it's kept the deer away too but just this week I see a deer has stepped on one & put a hole in it????, I will attempt to fix it. A couple of years ago I had lovely cabbage & in the fall was going to bring them in, I got the cover off, then got called away so didn't get back to them until the next morning, the deer had take bites our pt of every one! I wouldn't have minded had they taken one but managed to wreck them all

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555&ap=1

I couldn't remember the name of the Dalton gang but have seen that photo before, we watch many programs on the history channel,when I can get DH to turn it from CNN! I get so sick of politics but he is a political junky. I'm so glad when we have an election the BS only lasts for 6 weeks, seems in the US the day after one election the propaganda starts for the next????, (please don't be offended, I'm not a political person)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> wow...another great Dragonfly picture for my collection.
> 
> Have been sick since Friday...kinda out of it...did I miss the beginning of a new lace party.
> 
> Have spent time finishing the little doll and watching the Olympics....golf starts today...wow, a lot to do, just wish I felt better...hope it passes soon.


Sorry you've been sick, hope you're better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I wasn't even close Tricia.. My Grandmother on my Dad's side was a James!! story goes she was a cousin to the James brothers... but that is all I ever heard.. I wish we were all better at collecting family history..
> 
> When we lived on the ranch in Eastern Oregon we had a Momma Kitty.. that is what we called her... she wasn't ours she was wild and one winter she was hungry.. I would put the kitty food on top of the freezer so the dogs wouldn't eat it and I walked into the mud room and slowly backed out.. there she was just staring at me.. I told her she could eat all she wanted and that she was a pretty kitty... scared the day lights out of me to be so close to her.. she was either a Main **** or a Bob Cat! I have had cats all my life and never ever seen one so large...


There was an old lady in our town, she's passed now, Jessie Sutherland, who said her grandfather was Jesse James, not sure if that's fact or an old woman's rambling. Her mom was supposed to have been his daughter,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. That is some view you have :sm24:


I wouldn't really call it a view, just my yard & garden. Better to the east from the house, this is a few weeks ago, the canola is now out of bloom. It's so pretty but raises hell with the allergies.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was an old lady in our town, she's passed now, Jessie Sutherland, who said her grandfather was Jesse James, not sure if that's fact or an old woman's rambling. Her mom was supposed to have been his daughter,


Olympics Golf starts TOMORROW!!! crazy me, I am one day off... :sm07: :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Do get well soon, DFL.


From me, too, DFL. Sending you healing hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't really call it a view, just my yard & garden. Better to the east from the house, this is a few weeks ago, the canola is now out of bloom. It's so pretty but raises hell with the allergies.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought this a few years ago for my broccoli, cabbage & cauliflower, had given up growing them for years as I was sick f fighting the bugs, until this year it's kept the deer away too but just this week I see a deer has stepped on one & put a hole in it????, I will attempt to fix it. A couple of years ago I had lovely cabbage & in the fall was going to bring them in, I got the cover off, then got called away so didn't get back to them until the next morning, the deer had take bites our pt of every one! I wouldn't have minded had they taken one but managed to wreck them all
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555&ap=1
> 
> I couldn't remember the name of the Dalton gang but have seen that photo before, we watch many programs on the history channel,when I can get DH to turn it from CNN! I get so sick of politics but he is a political junky. I'm so glad when we have an election the BS only lasts for 6 weeks, seems in the US the day after one election the propaganda starts for the next????, (please don't be offended, I'm not a political person)


Bonnie--thanx for reminding me of Lee Valley. Used to get their catalogues but guess I wasn't buying enough and they stopped sending them. Very good quality tools and supplies for many things. Those pop ups look interesting. My questions about them are 1. do they allow enough sunlight in for the plants, and 2. how easy is it to reach into the tent if you have an 8 ft long row? I could see them helping with the beet and carrot problems if these 2 questions can be answered satisfactorally. Once I tried one of those row covers that you needed to do the structure yourself, but it seemed to prevent enough light and the eggplants did not grow. I was hoping to get rid of the flea beetle problem that year but couldn't make it work. This year the homeopathic remedy from mint seems to have helped a lot and some of the plants have reached a good size and are flowering altho the flea beetles are still there. I hope to make up a remedy from hyssop today as I finally found an herbalist who had some tincture which I bought yesterday.

It must have really made you want to scream when you saw the deer damage to the cabbages. I feel that way every summer when the deer eat the buds on the daylilies and black eyed susans and sweet peas. I had planted these flowers out on the lawn as being deer resistant but not true. The Black Eyed Susans only blossom if I can protect them until they get big enough to not taste so good. The sweet peas are a nightmare only protected by Deep Solution being sprayed on them after every good rain as happened today. A customer gave me the BES's as she has oodles of them and they just keep multiplying--not on my lawn. The daylillies grow wild all over the place and people have very showy displays of them. On my property only 2 have I had any flower, just one flower, at all and that disappeared rapidly. One day will redo all the flowering corner in the garden and transplant a few of those lillies in there. That'll do the deer in!

I am very political, but also hate CNN. They pretend to be of a certain ilk, but are not. What I tell people is that we are all political by birth as we live in community and how we live together is political. How you manifest your political nature is what you can chose, but you will always be political and your silence speaks just as loudly as your active voice. In the US politics are a money making game for the mass media and serve as a distraction from real issues. I try to limit my brain energy to reading independent journalists from numerous countries. Even reading mainstream media from other countries gives a different perspective many times but I limit my energy even there.

My solution for the whole garden is a very high fence--8ft. I put in cedar posts which last about 10 yrs before rotting at the bottom. Took a few out and turned them over for another few years use out of them. Hate using metal stakes, but they do last. I gave up the fiberglass netting as the deer can pull it down and resorted to metal with 1x1 chicken wire or smaller mesh fabric at the bottom for the rabbits and other little buggers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda, Tanya, DFL and Ronie.  

Yes, Ronie, it is a dragon fly. 

DFL, feel better soon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Another prize photo Bev. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures. I love them.
> 
> Tricia, chasing the cow around in the tractor sounds like it would be so funny to see. :sm09:


The worst was she didn't run or walk, she danced grabbed a mouth full of grass then looked back to see if she had time to get another. I could have chased her faster on the lawn mower.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I used a #9 Boye for the bottom doily...#10 thread and it's 6.5 inches
> 
> On the top doily I used a #13 Boye and #40-60 thread. 4 inches. I have one start to my Christmas ornaments. :sm24:


Pretty. I love the swirl and pineapple combination.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a ton of both white tail & mule deer. A real problem on the roads. I used to drive 27 miles each way to work & hit 4 deer over the years, 3 times lots of damage to the car but none to me, the last time, I saw the deer coming & got nearly stopped, it did a belly flop on my windshield & rolled off, I was amazed it got up & ran off & there wasn't w mark on the car.
> Moose are a much bigger problem, you cannot see them when it's dark & their eyes aren't reflective like other animals, due to their size, if you hit them, often their bodies "flop" onto the vehicle & cause severe injury or death. IV never hit one of them but have come very close several times,
> In winter our days also short it seems we do most of our travel in the dark so wildlife is a real problem.


One evening it was so foggy I almost could not see the hood. I had to watch the odometer to find where to turn. On the road by the country club the fog was worse. The water I suppose but as luck would have it I saw what appeared to be darker spots of fog so slowed down more trying to imagine what it could be. Rolled down the window and saw a herd of deer were standing along the center line. I could have reached out and touched them. Seemed like I drove by them forever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--thanx for reminding me of Lee Valley. Used to get their catalogues but guess I wasn't buying enough and they stopped sending them. Very good quality tools and supplies for many things. Those pop ups look interesting. My questions about them are 1. do they allow enough sunlight in for the plants, and 2. how easy is it to reach into the tent if you have an 8 ft long row? I could see them helping with the beet and carrot problems if these 2 questions can be answered satisfactorally. Once I tried one of those row covers that you needed to do the structure yourself, but it seemed to prevent enough light and the eggplants did not grow. I was hoping to get rid of the flea beetle problem that year but couldn't make it work. This year the homeopathic remedy from mint seems to have helped a lot and some of the plants have reached a good size and are flowering altho the flea beetles are still there. I hope to make up a remedy from hyssop today as I finally found an herbalist who had some tincture which I bought yesterday.
> 
> It must have really made you want to scream when you saw the deer damage to the cabbages. I feel that way every summer when the deer eat the buds on the daylilies and black eyed susans and sweet peas. I had planted these flowers out on the lawn as being deer resistant but not true. The Black Eyed Susans only blossom if I can protect them until they get big enough to not taste so good. The sweet peas are a nightmare only protected by Deep Solution being sprayed on them after every good rain as happened today. A customer gave me the BES's as she has oodles of them and they just keep multiplying--not on my lawn. The daylillies grow wild all over the place and people have very showy displays of them. On my property only 2 have I had any flower, just one flower, at all and that disappeared rapidly. One day will redo all the flowering corner in the garden and transplant a few of those lillies in there. That'll do the deer in!
> 
> ...


The tent seems to allow lots of light for the plants I have in it, I've never had such huge cabbages & last year had at least a 5 gallon pail of broccoli of 8-10 plants. I think it also helps keep the ground from drying out
Access is a little difficult in the ends but I just pull the tent pegs & left the fabric at the ends, between that & the middle zipper you can reach pretty good. 
I love Lee Valley, I have some of their drip hoses in my flower beds that work very well. Anything I have bought from them seems to be good quality.

My DH uses a lot if used grader blades as fence posts, he drills holes in them & wires the wire to them. They will last forever& he buys them for only $2 each from our municipality. They are particularly good for swampy areas where regular posts will rot off.

We got a terrible storm last night & got 1.6 inches of rain. We are just now getting another real downpour


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

My little dolly...just needs eyes and mouth to compete, used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, color is Sea. I was happy that I could match the arms and legs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My little dolly...just needs eyes and mouth to compete, used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, color is Sea. I was happy that I could match the arms and legs.


That is just too adorable and perfect for little hands to hold. I want to make one, too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The tent seems to allow lots of light for the plants I have in it, I've never had such huge cabbages & last year had at least a 5 gallon pail of broccoli of 8-10 plants. I think it also helps keep the ground from drying out
> Access is a little difficult in the ends but I just pull the tent pegs & left the fabric at the ends, between that & the middle zipper you can reach pretty good.
> I love Lee Valley, I have some of their drip hoses in my flower beds that work very well. Anything I have bought from them seems to be good quality.
> 
> ...


Those grader blades sound like a good deal. How long are they? Around here no one knows about $2 any more :sm04:

Will have to think about those plant covers. They do look good but I garden standing up as my knees are shot so will have to think about the physical logistics of working with them. I need to have raised beds that are at least 3 ft high but doubt that will happen. The shorter ones sound excellent for beets and carrots for protecting them from rabbits, wood chucks, chipmunks......


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just came back from visiting my brother in Newfoundland. We constantly were on the lookout for moose when driving. (I would have loved to have seen one, but certainly not on the road). My brother had a mother and baby in his yard August of last year, so every morning I would look out the window in hopes of seeing one, but it never happened. However, my brother did send some of the pics he took last year. They really were close to the house. Initially he was taking pics from inside, but then was able to go out on his patio, and, surprisingly they did not run off then. In fact, they continued nibbling on his rose bush.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a ton of both white tail & mule deer. A real problem on the roads. I used to drive 27 miles each way to work & hit 4 deer over the years, 3 times lots of damage to the car but none to me, the last time, I saw the deer coming & got nearly stopped, it did a belly flop on my windshield & rolled off, I was amazed it got up & ran off & there wasn't w mark on the car.
> Moose are a much bigger problem, you cannot see them when it's dark & their eyes aren't reflective like other animals, due to their size, if you hit them, often their bodies "flop" onto the vehicle & cause severe injury or death. IV never hit one of them but have come very close several times,
> In winter our days also short it seems we do most of our travel in the dark so wildlife is a real problem.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> My little dolly...just needs eyes and mouth to compete, used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, color is Sea. I was happy that I could match the arms and legs.


That is so adorable!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is just too adorable and perfect for little hands to hold. I want to make one, too


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knubbelchen

here is the pattern...I make the one that is a little boy....I don't think it matters, I change the colors for boys and girls...but as infants, it doesn't really matter as long as a boy doesn't get pink...

I enjoy making them, they are quick and easy to carry with you.

Sue, those moose pictures are adorable!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just came back from visiting my brother in Newfoundland. We constantly were on the lookout for moose when driving. (I would have loved to have seen one, but certainly not on the road). My brother had a mother and baby in his yard August of last year, so every morning I would look out the window in hopes of seeing one, but it never happened. However, my brother did send some of the pics he took last year. They really were close to the house. Initially he was taking pics from inside, but then was able to go out on his patio, and, surprisingly they did not run off then. In fact, they continued nibbling on his rose bush.
> 
> Sue


Oh, MY, what incredible creatures. Their heads look like related to a horse. These animals are so adaptable to human culture and learn to get their needs met. They are also so full of self-entitlement.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knubbelchen
> 
> here is the pattern...I make the one that is a little boy....I don't think it matters, I change the colors for boys and girls...but as infants, it doesn't really matter as long as a boy doesn't get pink...
> 
> ...


I did save the pattern when you first posted it. And of course never use pink for either gender. I love the bolder, brighter colors for both and do so from their birth.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That is just too adorable and perfect for little hands to hold. I want to make one, too


 smashing DFL :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those are great photos :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Someone over in Elizabeth's doghouse posted this info on why bogs keep things preserved, in reference to the very old ball of yarn that was found. http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2006/07/bless_this_boggy_book.html

Norma, your new sample center looks great. Yay that it is going to work out to be a square! I love how your entrelac shawl is coming too.

Great pictures of the bobcat, Barbara and wonderful outdoor space.

Sue, sounds like you have lots of family good times happening - enjoy.

Don't know that gang Tricia. Hopefully I will find out in the next few pages. 
Pg 56


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jesse Woodrow James the outlaw appears to have had 2 children a son, Jesse E James and a daughter Mary James Barr.
Hope this helps with relationship. I had his wife's name but need to look it up, it started with Z, Zelda, Zerelda or something . She remarried twice after Jesse's death.

There is another Jesse James who is and actor. Jesse Gregory James.

Another famous person from this area. Is Jim Halsey, American artist manager. One of the people he manager was Roy Clark and Roy Clark performed many times in Independence, KS. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=halsey+jim&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My little dolly...just needs eyes and mouth to compete, used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, color is Sea. I was happy that I could match the arms and legs.


That's so cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those grader blades sound like a good deal. How long are they? Around here no one knows about $2 any more :sm04:
> 
> Will have to think about those plant covers. They do look good but I garden standing up as my knees are shot so will have to think about the physical logistics of working with them. I need to have raised beds that are at least 3 ft high but doubt that will happen. The shorter ones sound excellent for beets and carrots for protecting them from rabbits, wood chucks, chipmunks......


I think the blades are about 10 feet long, however wide a grader is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just came back from visiting my brother in Newfoundland. We constantly were on the lookout for moose when driving. (I would have loved to have seen one, but certainly not on the road). My brother had a mother and baby in his yard August of last year, so every morning I would look out the window in hopes of seeing one, but it never happened. However, my brother did send some of the pics he took last year. They really were close to the house. Initially he was taking pics from inside, but then was able to go out on his patio, and, surprisingly they did not run off then. In fact, they continued nibbling on his rose bush.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, they are nice to see but I don't like when they are so close to the house, they can get crusty & could really hurt you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> This is absolutely stunning. It reminds me of an entrelac shawl I have had in my to-do list for a couple of years. You did a wonderful job of coordinating so many different patterns to fit the stitch requirements.


Thank you DFL, it has been fun.. I have a pattern called the Forest Path Stole which is stunning. Could that be the one in your list?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah ha. The Dalton Gang. Interesting and fun read. I used to watch lots of westerns on tv with my grandmother, but I don't remember that gang. 

Pretty property and deer pictures Bonnie. 

Nice and interesting perspective of that dragonfly Bev. Love the colors too. You really do have an interesting way of seeing things. 
Have a wonderful and safe vacation. 

Tricia, Another funny cow story - what a vision that must have been. I don't think I know what a mocking bird looks like. I'll have to look that one up. 

Beautiful dog Karen. Wonderful work on both those doilies too. 

Hope you feel better soon DFL. Good you are relaxing and watching golf and knitting!

Oh I love that doll DFL. It is perfect for little hands! 

My gosh Sue. Those moose are huge! I can only imagine how much they would eat.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Jesse Woodrow James the outlaw appears to have had 2 children a son, Jesse E James and a daughter Mary James Barr.
> Hope this helps with relationship. I had his wife's name but need to look it up, it started with Z, Zelda, Zerelda or something . She remarried twice after Jesse's death.
> 
> There is another Jesse James who is and actor. Jesse Gregory James.
> ...


I looked in our local history book & it says Jessie's mom was Mary James who married John Noble.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


That's gorgeous. I looked on Ravelry but didn't find the pattern. Can you tell me where to find it, please?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


That turned out so pretty, Caryn. And thanks re: the outdoor space.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--that turned out beautifully. Love the 2 color contrast--adds a lot of character and highlights the segments so well.


Bonnie--thanx for the grader info. 10ft would definitely go into the ground solidly and stand high enough for deer proofing a garden.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My little dolly...just needs eyes and mouth to compete, used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, color is Sea. I was happy that I could match the arms and legs.


Very, very cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


It is lovely, Caryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's gorgeous. I looked on Ravelry but didn't find the pattern. Can you tell me where to find it, please?


Thanks Bonnie. Here is the link for the pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-wonderland-shawl-and-scarf


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Barbara, Tanya and Linda. I was also was so pleased that the two colors worked out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your little dolly, DFL.

And your deer story, Bonnie.

p62


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great moose pics, Sue. Thanks for sharing them.

THank you, Caryn. We are certainly looking forward to our vacation. Tonight is prepacking. Love your Winter Wonderland.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


It looks great, Caryn. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Caryn. :sm24:


Ditto


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> s, seems in the US the day after one election the propaganda starts for the next????, (please don't be offended, I'm not a political person)


Believe me, most of us feel the same way! Wish we could just start over.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't really call it a view, just my yard & garden. Better to the east from the house, this is a few weeks ago, the canola is now out of bloom. It's so pretty but raises hell with the allergies.


Beautiful view!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My little dolly...just needs eyes and mouth to compete, used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, color is Sea. I was happy that I could match the arms and legs.


Ah, what a beauty! Lovely colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just came back from visiting my brother in Newfoundland. We constantly were on the lookout for moose when driving. (I would have loved to have seen one, but certainly not on the road). My brother had a mother and baby in his yard August of last year, so every morning I would look out the window in hopes of seeing one, but it never happened. However, my brother did send some of the pics he took last year. They really were close to the house. Initially he was taking pics from inside, but then was able to go out on his patio, and, surprisingly they did not run off then. In fact, they continued nibbling on his rose bush.
> 
> Sue


Wow, even the baby is big!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


Great colors and the design is neat.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev, Pam, Julie and JanetLee. I had the yarn in my stash, but only one skein of each color. I was even afraid I wouldn't have enough of each color, so I only did 2 repeats of the first chart instead of 3 as the pattern called for. So I am so glad it all worked out.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


Very striking with the color changes. Really sets the patterns off. Nice, quite nice.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Must post one more picture before we go.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I feel like I've joined the "big girls club" -- yes I know officially have a WIP. It has taken me about 8 days, but I managed to get something that I can set aside and finish later. It always seems like I'm the odd one out, since my habit is to finish one project before I allow myself to start the next. Otherwise, I'd never go back and finish anything because the challenge and pleasure is working on something until I'm far enough into the project to see that it is going to work. Normally, I use the back half of a project (the real productivity) to think about and plan whatever I'm going to start next.

What happened this time, is that I went with a friend to the 'big city' of Bend (about 200 mi away) and we stopped at a Joann's. There, I found the yarn you see in this afghan and although I didn't need it, I had 50% off coupons and decided to get a couple of balls and knit it up quickly for one of several upcoming weddings this fall/winter. Once I got it home and started working with it, I realized that I probably liked the colors because they matched my own sofa so well. Naturally, the afghan is now mine, but I want it a bit bigger -- so then began the search for more yarn with the same dye lot. Actually found some in the other "big city" of Klamath Falls (only 150 mi away) and since I have a doctors appointment there on the 19th, I was able to have Joann's set aside another ball and I can pick it up then. So just finished knitting the last possible stitch before attaching another ball and now it is official a WIP. 

Isn't that all silly!!!!!

Over the last couple of days, I've been working on getting items ready for the OR state fair. I have a chance to get my stuff there in time for exhibiting; so decided to send the curtain, the green tablecloth, the sample Shetland shawl and the tea rose knitted doily done last summer. The real challenge is how to get the tablecloth delivered without creating crease lines along the folds. I think it would exhibit poorly if fold lines were apparent. Have my thinking cap on, but so far, no luck. Suggestions are always welcome. I washed it and blocked it yesterday -- a total of 66" in diameter. Too big for a fabric roller and will probably have to be folded at least 3 or 4 times. I may decide just not to send it which I think would be a shame.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Here is the link for the pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-wonderland-shawl-and-scarf


Thanks so much


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, love your afghan. The color is great. Reminds me of sand and ocean waves.  Course, everything reminds me of that right now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just had to show off my previous 126 and 35 mm film shots of my previous pets. I'm glad I have one of the 2 3-in-1 HP printers so I could scan and "develop" the color/size so I had a preserved copy of them.

I know I had a previous clip I got from the internet of a Apricot colored Standard Poodle in Kennel cut...but who's cuter? My April or that other one? :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I feel like I've joined the "big girls club" -- yes I know officially have a WIP. It has taken me about 8 days, but I managed to get something that I can set aside and finish later. It always seems like I'm the odd one out, since my habit is to finish one project before I allow myself to start the next. Otherwise, I'd never go back and finish anything because the challenge and pleasure is working on something until I'm far enough into the project to see that it is going to work. Normally, I use the back half of a project (the real productivity) to think about and plan whatever I'm going to start next.
> 
> What happened this time, is that I went with a friend to the 'big city' of Bend (about 200 mi away) and we stopped at a Joann's. There, I found the yarn you see in this afghan and although I didn't need it, I had 50% off coupons and decided to get a couple of balls and knit it up quickly for one of several upcoming weddings this fall/winter. Once I got it home and started working with it, I realized that I probably liked the colors because they matched my own sofa so well. Naturally, the afghan is now mine, but I want it a bit bigger -- so then began the search for more yarn with the same dye lot. Actually found some in the other "big city" of Klamath Falls (only 150 mi away) and since I have a doctors appointment there on the 19th, I was able to have Joann's set aside another ball and I can pick it up then. So just finished knitting the last possible stitch before attaching another ball and now it is official a WIP.
> 
> ...


I have the same or very similar design in purple on my easy chair. One of my favourites- you are right the colours match very well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I feel like I've joined the "big girls club" -- yes I know officially have a WIP. It has taken me about 8 days, but I managed to get something that I can set aside and finish later. It always seems like I'm the odd one out, since my habit is to finish one project before I allow myself to start the next. Otherwise, I'd never go back and finish anything because the challenge and pleasure is working on something until I'm far enough into the project to see that it is going to work. Normally, I use the back half of a project (the real productivity) to think about and plan whatever I'm going to start next.
> 
> What happened this time, is that I went with a friend to the 'big city' of Bend (about 200 mi away) and we stopped at a Joann's. There, I found the yarn you see in this afghan and although I didn't need it, I had 50% off coupons and decided to get a couple of balls and knit it up quickly for one of several upcoming weddings this fall/winter. Once I got it home and started working with it, I realized that I probably liked the colors because they matched my own sofa so well. Naturally, the afghan is now mine, but I want it a bit bigger -- so then began the search for more yarn with the same dye lot. Actually found some in the other "big city" of Klamath Falls (only 150 mi away) and since I have a doctors appointment there on the 19th, I was able to have Joann's set aside another ball and I can pick it up then. So just finished knitting the last possible stitch before attaching another ball and now it is official a WIP.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely blanket, DeEtta.

Could you roll your tablecloth around something like a pool noodle so it wouldn't have to be folded? I'm not sure if one would be long enough but I think they have a hollow core, you could stick in a dowel & get it long enough?
The others have probably seen photos but I hope you will post them again. Good luck with your entries


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. I am pleased the square is going to be square :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


That is so pretty. I love the effect of the two colours :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Must post one more picture before we go.


 Have a great trip. A great smile :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, welcome to the club. The afghan is great! Good luck with the State Fair but I know luck has nothing to do with it. Your work is a sure fire winner!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Must post one more picture before we go.


Great grin! :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I feel like I've joined the "big girls club" -- yes I know officially have a WIP. It has taken me about 8 days, but I managed to get something that I can set aside and finish later. It always seems like I'm the odd one out, since my habit is to finish one project before I allow myself to start the next. Otherwise, I'd never go back and finish anything because the challenge and pleasure is working on something until I'm far enough into the project to see that it is going to work. Normally, I use the back half of a project (the real productivity) to think about and plan whatever I'm going to start next.
> 
> What happened this time, is that I went with a friend to the 'big city' of Bend (about 200 mi away) and we stopped at a Joann's. There, I found the yarn you see in this afghan and although I didn't need it, I had 50% off coupons and decided to get a couple of balls and knit it up quickly for one of several upcoming weddings this fall/winter. Once I got it home and started working with it, I realized that I probably liked the colors because they matched my own sofa so well. Naturally, the afghan is now mine, but I want it a bit bigger -- so then began the search for more yarn with the same dye lot. Actually found some in the other "big city" of Klamath Falls (only 150 mi away) and since I have a doctors appointment there on the 19th, I was able to have Joann's set aside another ball and I can pick it up then. So just finished knitting the last possible stitch before attaching another ball and now it is official a WIP.
> 
> ...


A lovely cosy afghan in seashore colours, DeEtta.
You are not completely an odd one out re, wips. I don't have anything that is not actively being worked on usually, although there may be 3 projects on the go for different circumstances - something straightforward for when I sit with my MIL for example. The entrelac was a wip, however, for quite a while because I couldn't find a match for the yarn I had been gifted and I suppose First Gift is a wip while I wait for the next clue. I really don't like putting things aside for more than 2-3 days.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I just had to show off my previous 126 and 35 mm film shots of my previous pets. I'm glad I have one of the 2 3-in-1 HP printers so I could scan and "develop" the color/size so I had a preserved copy of them.
> 
> I know I had a previous clip I got from the internet of a Apricot colored Standard Poodle in Kennel cut...but who's cuter? My April or that other one? :sm23:


Of course it is April!

Bev, too cute not to show with that new smile.

DeEtta, lovely afghan. Great that you are submitting so much to the fair.

Belle, I dislike having to not work on things for more than a couple of days. Then when I pick it up I have to check and recheck to make sure where I am to start again, even though I mark the row I'm on. You have to get back into the groove. Arghh, I have a bunch of WIPs that may never get completed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--I am in the same club as you. Not finishing a project just gnaws at me and prevents me from moving forward. I am not like this in most of my life, but for some reason, with knitting, crochet and jigsaw puzzles, I become compulsive about finishing. The Shetland project that sits unfinished due to not have enough yarn was put into a bag and put out of sight/reach to try avoiding this problem. And it will only sit for so long as I have given ICE up to 3 months to replenish its stock. It seems that is how long it took the last time they ran out of this particular type of yarn. 

Your projects should do very well at the State Fair. Our County Fair has just ended and I understand there were some very good pieces of knitting displayed there. I did not go as I hate the crowds.

Like the softness of the afghan colors.

Chris--understand completely your feeling about picking up some older unfinished project. It does take quite a bit of re-engineering your connection to the project and it never seems to feel the same as when it was originally being worked on. I have that same experience when going back into a construction project that was never finished when originally begun. It is very hard to reconnect with its energy and put my mind back into it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Linda and Chris. 

Getting the start on the last full day here. Lots of cleaning, then packing. We hope to get off around 7 tonight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma, Linda and Chris.
> 
> Getting the start on the last full day here. Lots of cleaning, then packing. We hope to get off around 7 tonight.


What excitement!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought this a few years ago for my broccoli, cabbage & cauliflower, had given up growing them for years as I was sick f fighting the bugs, until this year it's kept the deer away too but just this week I see a deer has stepped on one & put a hole in it????, I will attempt to fix it. A couple of years ago I had lovely cabbage & in the fall was going to bring them in, I got the cover off, then got called away so didn't get back to them until the next morning, the deer had take bites our pt of every one! I wouldn't have minded had they taken one but managed to wreck them all
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555&ap=1
> 
> I couldn't remember the name of the Dalton gang but have seen that photo before, we watch many programs on the history channel,when I can get DH to turn it from CNN! I get so sick of politics but he is a political junky. I'm so glad when we have an election the BS only lasts for 6 weeks, seems in the US the day after one election the propaganda starts for the next????, (please don't be offended, I'm not a political person)


I had to drive around 30 miles to work when we were in the country... and coming home at night was the worst.. I ran into a heard of Elk and like you it just rolled off the top of the car and kept going.. others that night weren't so lucky.. and then there was some who I talked to the next day who never even saw them.. very scary driving conditions then... I am glad my route now is less than a mile round trip :sm01:

Your so right about the dump political seasons here... and when there is a Presidential election it goes on for 2 years... I wonder if it will ever get better... and this years election is the scariest of them all... I just want to crawl into a cave and not come out until the next one.. LOL I don't see how either of our candidates are going to help this country very well.. but you never know there are surprises around every corner we may just get lucky!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue great pictures of the Moose! I bet it was fun to watch them.. I have never seen one in person before .. Just in pictures..

DFL that is adorable... I would love to make one.. I might just have to do that and save it for some little one that happens along.. :sm01:

Caryn that turned out great!!! I love the color changes to highlight the different stitch patterns.. Toni did a great job with this.. it is my go to scarf!! :sm01: I have never used that yarn I 'll have to keep it in mind...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Such a cute tooflis smile Bev!! and he is adorable... 

DeEtta what a day you must of had.. I remember living 100 miles from Bend and it took a good 2 hours to get there... They had a wonderful Micheals there but it is gone.. and they changed the name of one of the malls.. it has been too long since we have been back.. it's a rat race over there now... but I loved it when I first moved there from Phoenix AZ! I love your throw.. I tried to make one when I first started knitting and go completely lost.. I have been itching to try another one.. 

Well I have a early day today so I need off this computer... I was able to come home before Joe went to bed last night.. and I'll be home for dinner tonight and tomorrow night.. YAY!! Pretty soon the hours will get better and better.. already Arizona and California are back in school.. that slows down the crowds a lot!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a lovely blanket, DeEtta.
> 
> Could you roll your tablecloth around something like a pool noodle so it wouldn't have to be folded? I'm not sure if one would be long enough but I think they have a hollow core, you could stick in a dowel & get it long enough?
> The others have probably seen photos but I hope you will post them again. Good luck with your entries


The pool noodle is a good idea. You can get them here for $1 at the dollar stores.

DeEtta, your afghan is really pretty. Love the soft colors. Good luck at the fair. From what I have seen of your work, you should come,home with some ribbons!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Must post one more picture before we go.


That is some smile ????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you DFL, it has been fun.. I have a pattern called the Forest Path Stole which is stunning. Could that be the one in your list?


Yes it is!!!!! Since I moved, I can't find the book....what is the title again.....I believe that by Christmas, I might find everything...you know when I get the decorations (a massive collection that was stored everywhere in our home is Florida)...LOL.....but if you can give me the name of the book, I might be able to recognize it. I think my husband (bless his heart) has some of my books in our regular library...he just kinda stuck books everywhere and who knows, maybe it is there!!! (Please God, help me find all my "stuff")


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf that Tony designed. I used the Knit Picks Diadem fingering yarn and it is so soft.


Wonderful Job .... I love Diadem...collected many skeins a couple of years ago and have been "saving" them. I did one cowl and it is so soft!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I had to drive around 30 miles to work when we were in the country... and coming home at night was the worst.. I ran into a heard of Elk and like you it just rolled off the top of the car and kept going.. others that night weren't so lucky.. and then there was some who I talked to the next day who never even saw them.. very scary driving conditions then... I am glad my route now is less than a mile round trip :sm01:
> 
> Your so right about the dump political seasons here... and when there is a Presidential election it goes on for 2 years... I wonder if it will ever get better... and this years election is the scariest of them all... I just want to crawl into a cave and not come out until the next one.. LOL I don't see how either of our candidates are going to help this country very well.. but you never know there are surprises around every corner we may just get lucky!!


It all depends on what you mean by 'this country.' If you mean the top 1-10%, they have been doing extremely well this past few yrs. The TPP will make it even better for them. However, if you mean the rest of us peons, it has been disastrous and will continue to get even worse. Both mainstream candidates basically support the same economic strategies, one more obnoxiously expressed, the other wears a calmer veneer. But both support killings and corporate power. Both support the private prison industry, racism, GMO control of our food and chemical control of our lives in general. People who support a popular agenda will never be allowed to be in the leadership seat as things stand now.

I have a carpenter who is from Ecuador. He describes the public response to criminal leadership there--practically the entire country hit the streets and demonstrated with such force these people were not only removed from power, but brought up n charges and jailed. He has a dismal view of this country ever getting its act together to bring about change. I sure hope he is wrong.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning Everyone!! Bev -- hope you have a great vacation. The rest of us will be anxiously awaiting some great pictures upon your return. I appreciate all your nice comments and helpful suggestions. Barbara -- closest Dollar store is 150 mi away, but think I saw a box of those pool noodles at Safeway high up on top of the freezer section. Not a bad idea at all, but don't know if it will work since I'll be handing off my stuff to someone else who is giving it to someone else to deliver. The last person in the chain has a smallish car. If is my friend, Laury's daughter, and in addition to my stuff, she will have a dressform with a new beaded crochet dress of Laury's. So far, I haven't been able to get any photos of it -- but this last year Laury did a beaded pink crochet dress based on filet crochet heart shapes. The top is plain in front, but the back has a big cutout which is heart shaped that is mid-back. The skirt is comprised of 3-tiers of cascading ruffles of beaded, heart shaped filet crochet ruffles -- each one about 17 inches in length. So I'm afraid my stuff is the secondary cargo for this load. Well, I have until Sunday to figure it out. Hope everyone enjoys the last couple of weeks of the Northern Hemisphere summer -- Julie and Ros and anyone else in the Southern regions -- hoping it isn't too cold right now for you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://yarnutopia.com/2016/08/07/dazzling-dragonfly-granny-square/

So, I guess you knew I had to save this one!!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes it is!!!!! Since I moved, I can't find the book....what is the title again.....I believe that by Christmas, I might find everything...you know when I get the decorations (a massive collection that was stored everywhere in our home is Florida)...LOL.....but if you can give me the name of the book, I might be able to recognize it. I think my husband (bless his heart) has some of my books in our regular library...he just kinda stuck books everywhere and who knows, maybe it is there!!! (Please God, help me find all my "stuff")


"Knitted Lace". It is an Interweave collection by Anne Merrow. Hope you find it, DFL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://yarnutopia.com/2016/08/07/dazzling-dragonfly-granny-square/
> 
> So, I guess you knew I had to save this one!!!!!


I like this one, too. Would definitely look good in an afghan, or a dishcloth.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia, Another funny cow story - what a vision that must have been. I don't think I know what a mocking bird looks like. I'll have to look that one up. .


A mockingbird is Kansas state bird. They sing and imitate other bird calls. Fun to watch.
See them here http://www.google.com/search?q=mockingbird&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I feel like I've joined the "big girls club" -- yes I know officially have a WIP. It has taken me about 8 days, but I managed to get something that I can set aside and finish later. It always seems like I'm the odd one out, since my habit is to finish one project before I allow myself to start the next. Otherwise, I'd never go back and finish anything because the challenge and pleasure is working on something until I'm far enough into the project to see that it is going to work. Normally, I use the back half of a project (the real productivity) to think about and plan whatever I'm going to start next.
> 
> What happened this time, is that I went with a friend to the 'big city' of Bend (about 200 mi away) and we stopped at a Joann's. There, I found the yarn you see in this afghan and although I didn't need it, I had 50% off coupons and decided to get a couple of balls and knit it up quickly for one of several upcoming weddings this fall/winter. Once I got it home and started working with it, I realized that I probably liked the colors because they matched my own sofa so well. Naturally, the afghan is now mine, but I want it a bit bigger -- so then began the search for more yarn with the same dye lot. Actually found some in the other "big city" of Klamath Falls (only 150 mi away) and since I have a doctors appointment there on the 19th, I was able to have Joann's set aside another ball and I can pick it up then. So just finished knitting the last possible stitch before attaching another ball and now it is official a WIP.
> 
> ...


Roll a towel then the roll the curtain over it.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

linda09 said:


> "Knitted Lace". It is an Interweave collection by Anne Merrow. Hope you find it, DFL.


Whooohooooo!!!!! yeah.....at least there is one "thing" found.....won't tell you how I found it though...tooo embarrassing but I can check this off my list of things to discover !!! :sm12:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wonderful Job .... I love Diadem...collected many skeins a couple of years ago and have been "saving" them. I did one cowl and it is so soft!!!!!


I've been looking at that yarn in the catalogues & thought it was so pretty. When you have to mail order, it's nice to know what others think. The nearest LYS is in Edmonton which is 200 miles away. I've been "trying" to be good & not buy???????? but a sale at Spinrite in Listowel, Ontario did make me fall off the wagon???? They had 6 packs of sock yarn for $6 & I had some of the same brand before & it's really nice.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Whooohooooo!!!!! yeah.....at least there is one "thing" found.....won't tell you how I found it though...tooo embarrassing but I can check this off my list of things to discover !!! :sm12:


Great. It feels good to find something that is illusive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning Everyone!! Bev -- hope you have a great vacation. The rest of us will be anxiously awaiting some great pictures upon your return. I appreciate all your nice comments and helpful suggestions. Barbara -- closest Dollar store is 150 mi away, but think I saw a box of those pool noodles at Safeway high up on top of the freezer section. Not a bad idea at all, but don't know if it will work since I'll be handing off my stuff to someone else who is giving it to someone else to deliver. The last person in the chain has a smallish car. If is my friend, Laury's daughter, and in addition to my stuff, she will have a dressform with a new beaded crochet dress of Laury's. So far, I haven't been able to get any photos of it -- but this last year Laury did a beaded pink crochet dress based on filet crochet heart shapes. The top is plain in front, but the back has a big cutout which is heart shaped that is mid-back. The skirt is comprised of 3-tiers of cascading ruffles of beaded, heart shaped filet crochet ruffles -- each one about 17 inches in length. So I'm afraid my stuff is the secondary cargo for this load. Well, I have until Sunday to figure it out. Hope everyone enjoys the last couple of weeks of the Northern Hemisphere summer -- Julie and Ros and anyone else in the Southern regions -- hoping it isn't too cold right now for you.


That dress sounds amazing, hope you get a photo in the future. Hope you manage to get your stuff to the competition


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://yarnutopia.com/2016/08/07/dazzling-dragonfly-granny-square/
> 
> So, I guess you knew I had to save this one!!!!!


That's so pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning Everyone!! Bev -- hope you have a great vacation. The rest of us will be anxiously awaiting some great pictures upon your return. I appreciate all your nice comments and helpful suggestions. Barbara -- closest Dollar store is 150 mi away, but think I saw a box of those pool noodles at Safeway high up on top of the freezer section. Not a bad idea at all, but don't know if it will work since I'll be handing off my stuff to someone else who is giving it to someone else to deliver. The last person in the chain has a smallish car. If is my friend, Laury's daughter, and in addition to my stuff, she will have a dressform with a new beaded crochet dress of Laury's. So far, I haven't been able to get any photos of it -- but this last year Laury did a beaded pink crochet dress based on filet crochet heart shapes. The top is plain in front, but the back has a big cutout which is heart shaped that is mid-back. The skirt is comprised of 3-tiers of cascading ruffles of beaded, heart shaped filet crochet ruffles -- each one about 17 inches in length. So I'm afraid my stuff is the secondary cargo for this load. Well, I have until Sunday to figure it out. Hope everyone enjoys the last couple of weeks of the Northern Hemisphere summer -- Julie and Ros and anyone else in the Southern regions -- hoping it isn't too cold right now for you.


That is a bit of a dilemma. Laury's dresses sound exquisite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning Everyone!! Bev -- hope you have a great vacation. The rest of us will be anxiously awaiting some great pictures upon your return. I appreciate all your nice comments and helpful suggestions. Barbara -- closest Dollar store is 150 mi away, but think I saw a box of those pool noodles at Safeway high up on top of the freezer section. Not a bad idea at all, but don't know if it will work since I'll be handing off my stuff to someone else who is giving it to someone else to deliver. The last person in the chain has a smallish car. If is my friend, Laury's daughter, and in addition to my stuff, she will have a dressform with a new beaded crochet dress of Laury's. So far, I haven't been able to get any photos of it -- but this last year Laury did a beaded pink crochet dress based on filet crochet heart shapes. The top is plain in front, but the back has a big cutout which is heart shaped that is mid-back. The skirt is comprised of 3-tiers of cascading ruffles of beaded, heart shaped filet crochet ruffles -- each one about 17 inches in length. So I'm afraid my stuff is the secondary cargo for this load. Well, I have until Sunday to figure it out. Hope everyone enjoys the last couple of weeks of the Northern Hemisphere summer -- Julie and Ros and anyone else in the Southern regions -- hoping it isn't too cold right now for you.


It is cold for us- we had a massive dump of snow further south last weekend, power poles toppled and a swathe of country is without power now for weeks- we are okay here as yet- just feeling the chill winds. It has been wet- flooding to the north of the city.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Roll a towel then the roll the curtain over it.


Actually, have the curtain covered. Have a fabric roller that is wide enough for it. Have to roll the curtain because it has a light starch so absolutely can't fold it. It is the tablecloth at 66 inches in diameter that is the challenge. Normally, I would just fold it, but with the spiral pattern in the center, a fold will disrupt that pattern and not make for a good exhibit or presentation. I think I have 2 choices: 1) don't send it at all and just put it back on the table, or 2), use loads of tissue paper and a very large box and fuff up the tissue sufficiently to prevent hard folds. Not sure I can find a box or container large enough to make this practicable.I just have to get it there without wrinkling or folding. I can reblock it once it returns home if necessary. The state Fair is held in Salem OR which is about 275 mi or so from where I live and with 3 vehicle changes to get there, transport is dicey. Tablecloth is shown laying on my guest bed -- gives you an idea of total size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, have the curtain covered. Have a fabric roller that is wide enough for it. Have to roll the curtain because it has a light starch so absolutely can't fold it. It is the tablecloth at 66 inches in diameter that is the challenge. Normally, I would just fold it, but with the spiral pattern in the center, a fold will disrupt that pattern and not make for a good exhibit or presentation. I think I have 2 choices: 1) don't send it at all and just put it back on the table, or 2), use loads of tissue paper and a very large box and fuff up the tissue sufficiently to prevent hard folds. Not sure I can find a box or container large enough to make this practicable.I just have to get it there without wrinkling or folding. I can reblock it once it returns home if necessary. The state Fair is held in Salem OR which is about 275 mi or so from where I live and with 3 vehicle changes to get there, transport is dicey. Tablecloth is shown laying on my guest bed -- gives you an idea of total size.


It is such a beauty, DeEtta! Hope you can solve the problem.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is such a beauty, DeEtta! Hope you can solve the problem.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://yarnutopia.com/2016/08/07/dazzling-dragonfly-granny-square/
> 
> So, I guess you knew I had to save this one!!!!!


I had to comment on this message so that I can download it tonight. Thanks! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie and Barb. 

DFL, so glad you found the book. Hope you will find other things you have 'lost'.  Cute dragonfly. :F:F

Julie, stay warm. Any luck with your GP?

DeEtta, thanks for posting a pic of your table cloth. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Whooohooooo!!!!! yeah.....at least there is one "thing" found.....won't tell you how I found it though...tooo embarrassing but I can check this off my list of things to discover !!! :sm12:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Barb.
> 
> DFL, so glad you found the book. Hope you will find other things you have 'lost'.  Cute dragonfly. :F:F
> 
> ...


Hoping to keep warm- I am using my electric blanket most nights- seems to help the aches. No the GP was not exactly helpful, although he did say he would write to Cardiology, I have made another appointment to discuss pain management, and ask for a reassessment of how much help I am getting. Most tasks seem to be taking two and three times longer, if not four times to achieve.
BTW I've finished the Gansey, have yet to photograph it- but will put it in the mail later today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--another traveling solution. Pack with lots of tissue to prevent crushing and have the people who are going to display it check for creases when it arrives at the Fair. If there is ANY crease in it, tell them to just fold it back up and not worry about creases for the return trip to you. This will probably work if you know the people involved and you talk to them before they leave.

I think I remember when you made that tablecloth. Wasn't it the one you showed us and we talked about the color and the color of the chair seats that went with it? It is a spectacular piece.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, have the curtain covered. Have a fabric roller that is wide enough for it. Have to roll the curtain because it has a light starch so absolutely can't fold it. It is the tablecloth at 66 inches in diameter that is the challenge. Normally, I would just fold it, but with the spiral pattern in the center, a fold will disrupt that pattern and not make for a good exhibit or presentation. I think I have 2 choices: 1) don't send it at all and just put it back on the table, or 2), use loads of tissue paper and a very large box and fuff up the tissue sufficiently to prevent hard folds. Not sure I can find a box or container large enough to make this practicable.I just have to get it there without wrinkling or folding. I can reblock it once it returns home if necessary. The state Fair is held in Salem OR which is about 275 mi or so from where I live and with 3 vehicle changes to get there, transport is dicey. Tablecloth is shown laying on my guest bed -- gives you an idea of total size.


That's lovely. Did you make the bedspread too?
Hope you find a way to get it there


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you DeEtta, Norma, Ronie, and DFL for your kind comments re: Winter Wonderland scarf. I do love the feel of the diadem yarn, but had to be careful knitting it as it split easily. 

DeEtta, that afghan is lovely. I hope you figure out a way to get that table cloth to the fair. I'm sure all your entrees will be ribbon winners! 
Wow, that dress your friend created sounds unbelievably gorgeous. 

DFL, happy that you found your book and thanks for that cute pattern link. 

Tricia, that is such a neat bird. Thanks for the link. I think I have seen and heard them around here too. I will have to look closer now. 

Bev, love that new grin on your gs. Gave me a grin too. 

Julie, glad you are staying somewhat warm. Looking foward to seeing your finished Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you DeEtta, Norma, Ronie, and DFL for your kind comments re: Winter Wonderland scarf. I do love the feel of the diadem yarn, but had to be careful knitting it as it split easily.
> 
> DeEtta, that afghan is lovely. I hope you figure out a way to get that table cloth to the fair. I'm sure all your entrees will be ribbon winners!
> Wow, that dress your friend created sounds unbelievably gorgeous.
> ...


 :sm24: I am just about ready- the sun is shining right into the front room- Hare to find something large enough to lay it out on!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

As part of my project forvthe children'should home. I am making a few projects from super bulky yarn. After working with lace weight this feels like rope but works up fast and is so soft. I used US 15 needles. It can be worn as a cowl or headband/earwarmer if it fits. I have a hat pattern using a P hook.

Red Healy Boutique Twlight. Very pretty, sparkle yarn and ON SALE. 2.50 a skein.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> As part of my project forvthe children'should home. I am making a few projects from super bulky yarn. After working with lace weight this feels like rope but works up fast and is so soft. I used US 15 needles. It can be worn as a cowl or headband/earwarmer if it fits. I have a hat pattern using a P hook.
> 
> Red Healy Boutique Twlight. Very pretty, sparkle yarn and ON SALE. 2.50 a skein.


Nice Tricia--good bright color that a child will really like.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Blondie and Daisy Mae keep gazing off to the west. I think the want to go to the Yellow Brick Road festivities in Sedan. They have a street paved with Brick painted yellow and Wizard of Oz themed activities.

You can learn more here. http://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-uscellular-us&ei=C-esV7zLKImLgAa3romIAg&q=yellow+brick+road+sedan+ks&oq=yellow+brick+road%2C+Sedsn&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.0.0i13k1j0i22i30k1j0i8i13i30k1.67566.71436.0.74575.8.8.0.0.0.0.680.3064.2-2j1j2j2.7.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..2.5.2200...0j35i39k1j0i67k1.gI74WTgMByA


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. 

Tricia, great earwarmer. Love the color, especially for little girls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Oatmeal Gansey, from the front.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> As part of my project forvthe children'should home. I am making a few projects from super bulky yarn. After working with lace weight this feels like rope but works up fast and is so soft. I used US 15 needles. It can be worn as a cowl or headband/earwarmer if it fits. I have a hat pattern using a P hook.
> 
> Red Healy Boutique Twlight. Very pretty, sparkle yarn and ON SALE. 2.50 a skein.


That will be popular! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Julie. Love, love the cuffs :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Julie. Love, love the cuffs :sm24:


Thanks Norma- they are a bit fiddly as I've been saying, but I like the look.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DeEtta, I'm thinking that you could get a pool noodle and cut it into shorter lengths and maybe even in half length wise with a box cutter and some how figure out how to fold that up. Maybe along with the tissue paper. It would be a shame if you couldn't present that beautiful tablecloth.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Correction. The mockingbird isn't the state bird. It is the meadowlark. I have always had a love for mockingbirds. Meadowlarks run away from their nest, pretend to be hurt then fly away. They lay their eggs on the ground. No nest. And often in the driveway, on a trail or a little bald place on the ground.

It was a mockingbird that sang to Dad and went up and down the drive. He would talk to it and it seemed to answer back. I have know idea if it was always the same bird but nice to think it came back to see him every year.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--another traveling solution. Pack with lots of tissue to prevent crushing and have the people who are going to display it check for creases when it arrives at the Fair. If there is ANY crease in it, tell them to just fold it back up and not worry about creases for the return trip to you. This will probably work if you know the people involved and you talk to them before they leave.
> 
> I think I remember when you made that tablecloth. Wasn't it the one you showed us and we talked about the color and the color of the chair seats that went with it? It is a spectacular piece.


Yes, Tanya -- that is the one. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lovely. Did you make the bedspread too?
> Hope you find a way to get it there


Yes I did. I'm pretty proud of the bedspread. Took first place in the Hand Knitting Division and Best of Show in Textiles the year it went to State Fair which I think was 2005 or 2007.

That was an interesting year. Whichever year it was was the first year, my friend Laury had crochetted a dress -- a wedding gown to be exact. It was spectacular. So she made arrangements to meet with her daughter to get it to the fair and ask if my Mom and I had anything to send as a tag along. So I send the knitted bedspread and my Mom sent in a handquilted Sun Bonnet Sue quilt. Keep in mind Bonnie that we live in a wide spot in the road about 50 miles from the closest town -- so it is remote. Well that year, As I mentioned already I took the top 2 prices one in the over Textile Division and Handknitting. My Mom took the overall Quilting Section and my friend Laury took the overall crochetting section. So 3 unknowns from an unknown location swept the top spots at the State Fair that year. Laury got to go up for the final day of Fair and see how they had displayed everything and pick up stuff. All in all, what an incredible experience. Unfortunately, my Mom is suffering from advanced dementia and hasn't quilt in about 4 years, but Laury and I still keep plugging away in our free time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> DeEtta, I'm thinking that you could get a pool noodle and cut it into shorter lengths and maybe even in half length wise with a box cutter and some how figure out how to fold that up. Maybe along with the tissue paper. It would be a shame if you couldn't present that beautiful tablecloth.


Chris -- I just got home from town and they had pool noodles on 50% off sale -- still $2 a noodle, but better than $4. I like our idea. I could put it into a plastic tote so it wouldn't get any pressure on it and with the partial sticks, that would protect it maybe. Going to play with this concept. Thanks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Correction. The mockingbird isn't the state bird. It is the meadowlark. I have always had a love for mockingbirds. Meadowlarks run away from their nest, pretend to be hurt then fly away. They lay their eggs on the ground. No nest. And often in the driveway, on a trail or a little bald place on the ground.
> 
> It was a mockingbird that sang to Dad and went up and down the drive. He would talk to it and it seemed to answer back. I have know idea if it was always the same bird but nice to think it came back to see him every year.


I love the meadowlarks. They migrate north and spend the summer here. They usually arrive between the 5th and 15th of March -- I can always tell, because of their beautiful song and during the long winter months the only sound we might hear is ravens -- so the meadowlark song brightens my life. The first few years I lived here, I didn't have a means of mowing the area around my house and so I got to watch them make "nests" and have babies. They would intertwine the taller grasses at the top in such a way as to create an upside down "V" and thus protect the area where they were going to lay their eggs. Then they would fly in and out of that general area and bounce around until the "coast" was clear and then dart under the canopy. You couldn't tell exactly were the nests were by watching where they would take off and land, but you could determine the general vicinity. Every morning, theirs is the first call we hear. They sit on top of fence posts and large sage brush and sing and sing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Julie. Love, love the cuffs :sm24:


I agree, the cuffs are gorgeous!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We're off!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Whooohooooo!!!!! yeah.....at least there is one "thing" found.....won't tell you how I found it though...tooo embarrassing but I can check this off my list of things to discover !!! :sm12:


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I feel like I've joined the "big girls club" -- yes I know officially have a WIP. It has taken me about 8 days, but I managed to get something that I can set aside and finish later. It always seems like I'm the odd one out, since my habit is to finish one project before I allow myself to start the next. Otherwise, I'd never go back and finish anything because the challenge and pleasure is working on something until I'm far enough into the project to see that it is going to work. Normally, I use the back half of a project (the real productivity) to think about and plan whatever I'm going to start next.
> 
> What happened this time, is that I went with a friend to the 'big city' of Bend (about 200 mi away) and we stopped at a Joann's. There, I found the yarn you see in this afghan and although I didn't need it, I had 50% off coupons and decided to get a couple of balls and knit it up quickly for one of several upcoming weddings this fall/winter. Once I got it home and started working with it, I realized that I probably liked the colors because they matched my own sofa so well. Naturally, the afghan is now mine, but I want it a bit bigger -- so then began the search for more yarn with the same dye lot. Actually found some in the other "big city" of Klamath Falls (only 150 mi away) and since I have a doctors appointment there on the 19th, I was able to have Joann's set aside another ball and I can pick it up then. So just finished knitting the last possible stitch before attaching another ball and now it is official a WIP.
> 
> ...


Your afghan is lovely! As if having three other WIPs, I saw the super bulky yarn this morning and decided today I was going to get started on the cowl. I was given 4 skeins of Lion Brand Super Bulky at 59 meters a skein. Went on Ravelry and found a cowl pattern with the mistake rib, cast on the 88 stitches and took off. Almost finished with the second skein but don't have any pictures yet. Too lazy to go downstairs and get the camera!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Oatmeal Gansey, from the front.


Julie, that is beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> As part of my project forvthe children'should home. I am making a few projects from super bulky yarn. After working with lace weight this feels like rope but works up fast and is so soft. I used US 15 needles. It can be worn as a cowl or headband/earwarmer if it fits. I have a hat pattern using a P hook.
> 
> Red Healy Boutique Twlight. Very pretty, sparkle yarn and ON SALE. 2.50 a skein.


Some young girl is going to love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Oatmeal Gansey, from the front.


Looks great, Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I love the meadowlarks. They migrate north and spend the summer here. They usually arrive between the 5th and 15th of March -- I can always tell, because of their beautiful song and during the long winter months the only sound we might hear is ravens -- so the meadowlark song brightens my life. The first few years I lived here, I didn't have a means of mowing the area around my house and so I got to watch them make "nests" and have babies. They would intertwine the taller grasses at the top in such a way as to create an upside down "V" and thus protect the area where they were going to lay their eggs. Then they would fly in and out of that general area and bounce around until the "coast" was clear and then dart under the canopy. You couldn't tell exactly were the nests were by watching where they would take off and land, but you could determine the general vicinity. Every morning, theirs is the first call we hear. They sit on top of fence posts and large sage brush and sing and sing.


How interesting and what a nice part of your day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--don't think I ever drove thru Kansas but it sounds like some fun and interesting things to see and do. The meadowlarks are very pretty little things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes I did. I'm pretty proud of the bedspread. Took first place in the Hand Knitting Division and Best of Show in Textiles the year it went to State Fair which I think was 2005 or 2007.
> 
> That was an interesting year. Whichever year it was was the first year, my friend Laury had crochetted a dress -- a wedding gown to be exact. It was spectacular. So she made arrangements to meet with her daughter to get it to the fair and ask if my Mom and I had anything to send as a tag along. So I send the knitted bedspread and my Mom sent in a handquilted Sun Bonnet Sue quilt. Keep in mind Bonnie that we live in a wide spot in the road about 50 miles from the closest town -- so it is remote. Well that year, As I mentioned already I took the top 2 prices one in the over Textile Division and Handknitting. My Mom took the overall Quilting Section and my friend Laury took the overall crochetting section. So 3 unknowns from an unknown location swept the top spots at the State Fair that year. Laury got to go up for the final day of Fair and see how they had displayed everything and pick up stuff. All in all, what an incredible experience. Unfortunately, my Mom is suffering from advanced dementia and hasn't quilt in about 4 years, but Laury and I still keep plugging away in our free time.


Congratulations on your previous blue ribbons.
I know about living in a sparsely populated area, we live 5miles from a town of 900 & 60 miles from a town of 30,000.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent the morning weeding & picking in the garden.
I had to pick a big cabbage as its splitting????, I forgot to twist them, if you give them a 1/4 twist if breaks off enough roots to slow the growth. I put some little tubs of beer around my cabbages & broccoli in the hopes of drowning a whole crowd of slugs.
I picked an ice cream pail of green beans, there's lots more there & im not sure what to do with them. I also found enough corn for supper, another week there will be lots but I had to look hard today. It always tastes so good.
It has been thundering & rainng off& on all afternoon. I was going to dig carrots & make dilled carrots this afternoon but wasn't going in the rain so that's tomorrow's project now. I'm trying to decide what to do with all my cucumbers as I have enough pickles done. I have a couple of gallon jugs, I'm thinking of filling them to donate to the church fall supper, see what ambition I have.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice Tricia--good bright color that a child will really like.


Ditto from me, Tricia! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Julie. Love, love the cuffs :sm24:


Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We're off!!


Have a great time away!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


It's beautiful, DeEtta. She did a great job with it. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the morning weeding & picking in the garden.
> I had to pick a big cabbage as its splitting????, I forgot to twist them, if you give them a 1/4 twist if breaks off enough roots to slow the growth. I put some little tubs of beer around my cabbages & broccoli in the hopes of drowning a whole crowd of slugs.
> I picked an ice cream pail of green beans, there's lots more there & im not sure what to do with them. I also found enough corn for supper, another week there will be lots but I had to look hard today. It always tastes so good.
> It has been thundering & rainng off& on all afternoon. I was going to dig carrots & make dilled carrots this afternoon but wasn't going in the rain so that's tomorrow's project now. I'm trying to decide what to do with all my cucumbers as I have enough pickles done. I have a couple of gallon jugs, I'm thinking of filling them to donate to the church fall supper, see what ambition I have.


What you say about the cabbages really interests me. At what stage do you twist the stem? All mine came in pretty much together and I am watching them get funky in the garden now for lack of storage space. Picked a good sided red cabbage today that split and fermented it with carrots, onion and carraway seed. Then shredded 1/2 a savoy cabbage with carrots for salad. Lucky you to have all those cukes and beans. Critters destroying mine and everything seems to grow so slowly this year. Lots of cuke flowers but no cukes and any growing thru the fence are chomped down by deer. And rabbits getting all the beans inside the fence. Scarlet runner beans have beautiful flowers, but no beans forming. Frustrating. Lots of kale needing picking and freezing and oodles more chard. Squash is beginning to form slowly and finally picked the first tomatoes.

The rain and heat have been so intense this week. Thunderstorms on an off all day with steamy heat in between and more for the next 2 days. Hopefully will get some garden picking in tomorrow and freezing done. Made my first homeopathic remedy and if the garden is dry enough will apply it for flea beetles on eggplants and other greens that get hit.

Contract overnighted today so tomorrow will have signed contract and big check--Whoopy doo! Now the hard work begins. Lots of prep work these next 2 weeks and getting excavator on board as the first guy in. Mason on board already.

Should really pick up the needles for just anything as time for knitting will be so short so soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry--double post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


You are so good with people. No wonder they come flocking to you. This is a beautiful job on the scarf and the colors seem so subtle.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't you get bigger cabbage/lettuce by thinning out the # of heads per row/space?

I have no idea how Alaskan/Canadian's get the larger produce...but I'd love to attempt it if I helped with another landowners' garden space. :sm24: 

Who knows? Just presenting ideas won't hurt. :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Don't you get bigger cabbage/lettuce by thinning out the # of heads per row/space?
> 
> I have no idea how Alaskan/Canadian's get the larger produce...but I'd love to attempt it if I helped with another landowners' garden space. :sm24:
> 
> Who knows? Just presenting ideas won't hurt. :sm23:


You will get better production when there is enough space and fertile soil to grow. However, when doing raised bed gardening, people will plant much closer together and still get great production. Soil fertility is the key. It is always a major key to health and production. My cabbages are pretty big. The one today weighed in just under 4# which made 1/2 gallon of ferment. Pretty good in my estimation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, that is beautiful! :sm24:


Thank you, JanetLee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looks great, Julie.


Thank you Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


It is lovely, DeEtta- I can see why you'd like to keep it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, your friend's stole is very pretty.

Good luck with getting your things to the state Fair. I can't believe that you won't win. You do such beautiful work.

I turned four of my scarves/shawls into my Knitting Guild meeting last week for the county fair that begins tomorrow. We have a member who gathers up all our entries en masse and delivers them to the fair and then picks them all up again when finished, with any ribbons that have been won, and gives them back at the next meeting. With over 50 members in our Guild, that can be quite an undertaking! I'm afraid I won't make it to the fair this year as we are off to the Outer Banks for a week on Saturday. I am quite looking forward to this, although it looks like it may be very hot there. A hat and sunscreen are definitely in order.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, that Guernsey is very pretty. I am sure it will be loved.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My GD, who is 16, went home yesterday, after having spent spent a couple of days with us. We went shopping one time, otherwise we were happy to stay inside as it has been so hot outside. She went to Governor's school for the third time this summer. If she is invited again next summer, she will have a chance at a scholarship for college. She is very talented at art. So she was quite happy colouring, and I enjoyed watching her at work. She was working with markers, whereas she usually uses watercolours, so it was a new experience for her. She did four different pictures, one of which she gave to me when she left, which I shall treasure. I have a picture that her mother painted in high school, that she was throwing out and that I retrieved from the wastebasket, had it framed and have had it in my wall for over 24 years!

Alison is really bright, and I love what she did. I had bought another bright picture in Newfoundland, which is so representative of a lot of the communities with their brightly painted houses. It is said that was because a fisherman returning from the sea in the fog or in a drunken fog, would easily have been able to distinguish his house with its brightly painted exterior.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that really looks good. I imagine that is really warm.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The Oatmeal Gansey, from the front.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Another story/situation.
We had a calf stray in with our herd. Called the neighbor but they never came after her. As she got older she became kind of crazy and dangerous, making threats like she would attack and with her horns could rip someone or even another cow.

My neighbor came over with his dad. We rounded up the calves for market and Spook. My neighbor's dad said she doesn't act to bad. Then she changed. Everything was loaded except Spook. She started circling the ring, butting it but would not go out the gate. I was in the ring with her when she dropped her head to charge. With no where to go, too handicapped to climb the fence I only had one choice I could think of. So I yelled at her, took a step towards her and hit her over her head as hard as I could. That club vibrated, stung my hands and I expected to see her go down. She didn't, but did shake her head a couple of times. We let her calm down a little with a couple of other cows in the pen. Would you believe she turned around and calmly walked into the trainer.

I heard there were some interesting moments an the way to the sales yard and during the sale she ran a couple of guys up the corral fences. One animal I was glad to see go!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Last one. One cold muddy evening we were trying to put a cow in the barn to have her calf. It was getting late and Dad turned on the outside lights. That blinded me. I was driving the cows and could barely pull my feet out of the mud and could just see shapes but trying to sort out some of the cows and keep the one about to gave her calf. Dad yelled watch the bull. Bull I am thinking, where is he? I thought I had let him by but no, there he was, right in front on me. The only thing I could think to do was hold my club close, not swing it. Then told him he could go whichever way he wanted. I couldn't have moved a foot for anything. In fact the next step pulled my boot off. Scottie calmly passed and went back to the field gathering his girls. Probably the gentlest bull we ever had. I think pulling my club in and not swinging it let him know I wasn't a threat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, that Guernsey is very pretty. I am sure it will be loved.


Thank you, Tricia- good to get a WIP finished. My friend is already delighted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GD, who is 16, went home yesterday, after having spent spent a couple of days with us. We went shopping one time, otherwise we were happy to stay inside as it has been so hot outside. She went to Governor's school for the third time this summer. If she is invited again next summer, she will have a chance at a scholarship for college. She is very talented at art. So she was quite happy colouring, and I enjoyed watching her at work. She was working with markers, whereas she usually uses watercolours, so it was a new experience for her. She did four different pictures, one of which she gave to me when she left, which I shall treasure. I have a picture that her mother painted in high school, that she was throwing out and that I retrieved from the wastebasket, had it framed and have had it in my wall for over 24 years!
> 
> Alison is really bright, and I love what she did. I had bought another bright picture in Newfoundland, which is so representative of a lot of the communities with their brightly painted houses. It is said that was because a fisherman returning from the sea in the fog or in a drunken fog, would easily have been able to distinguish his house with its brightly painted exterior.
> 
> Sue


That is an amusing reason for the colourful houses, Sue- lovely pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that really looks good. I imagine that is really warm.
> 
> Sue


I imagine it is- only tried it on the once though- it is now on it's way to Georgia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Another story/situation.
> We had a calf stray in with our herd. Called the neighbor but they never came after her. As she got older she became kind of crazy and dangerous, making threats like she would attack and with her horns could rip someone or even another cow.
> 
> My neighbor came over with his dad. We rounded up the calves for market and Spook. My neighbor's dad said she doesn't act to bad. Then she changed. Everything was loaded except Spook. She started circling the ring, butting it but would not go out the gate. I was in the ring with her when she dropped her head to charge. With no where to go, too handicapped to climb the fence I only had one choice I could think of. So I yelled at her, took a step towards her and hit her over her head as hard as I could. That club vibrated, stung my hands and I expected to see her go down. She didn't, but did shake her head a couple of times. We let her calm down a little with a couple of other cows in the pen. Would you believe she turned around and calmly walked into the trainer.
> ...


My goodness I am glad you came through unscathed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Last one. One cold muddy evening we were trying to put a cow in the barn to have her calf. It was getting late and Dad turned on the outside lights. That blinded me. I was driving the cows and could barely pull my feet out of the mud and could just see shapes but trying to sort out some of the cows and keep the one about to gave her calf. Dad yelled watch the bull. Bull I am thinking, where is he? I thought I had let him by but no, there he was, right in front on me. The only thing I could think to do was hold my club close, not swing it. Then told him he could go whichever way he wanted. I couldn't have moved a foot for anything. In fact the next step pulled my boot off. Scottie calmly passed and went back to the field gathering his girls. Probably the gentlest bull we ever had. I think pulling my club in and not swinging it let him know I wasn't a threat.


Sounds like you were very lucky!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


That's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What you say about the cabbages really interests me. At what stage do you twist the stem? All mine came in pretty much together and I am watching them get funky in the garden now for lack of storage space. Picked a good sided red cabbage today that split and fermented it with carrots, onion and carraway seed. Then shredded 1/2 a savoy cabbage with carrots for salad. Lucky you to have all those cukes and beans. Critters destroying mine and everything seems to grow so slowly this year. Lots of cuke flowers but no cukes and any growing thru the fence are chomped down by deer. And rabbits getting all the beans inside the fence. Scarlet runner beans have beautiful flowers, but no beans forming. Frustrating. Lots of kale needing picking and freezing and oodles more chard. Squash is beginning to form slowly and finally picked the first tomatoes.
> 
> The rain and heat have been so intense this week. Thunderstorms on an off all day with steamy heat in between and more for the next 2 days. Hopefully will get some garden picking in tomorrow and freezing done. Made my first homeopathic remedy and if the garden is dry enough will apply it for flea beetles on eggplants and other greens that get hit.
> 
> ...


I usually give them a twist when the cabbage gets about 6", it just slows the growth & hopefully then they won't split.
I didn't think iwould hav many tomatoes or cukes but they've really started to come now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Don't you get bigger cabbage/lettuce by thinning out the # of heads per row/space?
> 
> I have no idea how Alaskan/Canadian's get the larger produce...but I'd love to attempt it if I helped with another landowners' garden space. :sm24:
> 
> Who knows? Just presenting ideas won't hurt. :sm23:


We grow many things here you wouldn't think possible because in summer we have such very long days. My Dad told me we get as many heat-units here as they do in southern Ontario because of our extended daylight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You will get better production when there is enough space and fertile soil to grow. However, when doing raised bed gardening, people will plant much closer together and still get great production. Soil fertility is the key. It is always a major key to health and production. My cabbages are pretty big. The one today weighed in just under 4# which made 1/2 gallon of ferment. Pretty good in my estimation.


I weighed the cabbage that split, 9 pounds, I don't think I've had one that big before that's why I was sad it split.
I like to throw whole large cabbages in the freezer then thaw them to make cabbage rolls. It makes th rolling process so much easier than boiling the leaves


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GD, who is 16, went home yesterday, after having spent spent a couple of days with us. We went shopping one time, otherwise we were happy to stay inside as it has been so hot outside. She went to Governor's school for the third time this summer. If she is invited again next summer, she will have a chance at a scholarship for college. She is very talented at art. So she was quite happy colouring, and I enjoyed watching her at work. She was working with markers, whereas she usually uses watercolours, so it was a new experience for her. She did four different pictures, one of which she gave to me when she left, which I shall treasure. I have a picture that her mother painted in high school, that she was throwing out and that I retrieved from the wastebasket, had it framed and have had it in my wall for over 24 years!
> 
> Alison is really bright, and I love what she did. I had bought another bright picture in Newfoundland, which is so representative of a lot of the communities with their brightly painted houses. It is said that was because a fisherman returning from the sea in the fog or in a drunken fog, would easily have been able to distinguish his house with its brightly painted exterior.
> 
> Sue


Lovely pictures.
Your GD is quite talented, hope she gets her scholarship


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm curious( nosy) what did it cost to mail the gansey? Mail rates seem to be going crazy here.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually give them a twist when the cabbage gets about 6", it just slows the growth & hopefully then they won't split.
> I didn't think iwould hav many tomatoes or cukes but they've really started to come now.


I've never had luck with cabbage. Some type of bug gets them. Same with broccoli and cauliflower. My tomatoes and cucumbers are doing very little in the heat. 105°F mid afternoon today.

Not a cow story but . . .
Mom used to sew old gunny sacks together to make shade for tomatoes. Used damages sacks we could not return for a refund. Then, since it was downhill from the pump she asked Dad to fix a barrel with a place to fasten a garden hose. She ran the hose to the tomatoes, used a soaker hose for the last section. I pumped water in a bucket and poured in into the barrel. Now it was dry, the well was shallow and even though I was only 10 or 12 I could pump the well dry. So I would pump, keep the last bucket in case I had to prime the pump, wait and hour and do it again. There was enough sunlight through the gunny sacks to ripen the tomatoes. I never got that barrel full of water.

I also pumped water from a second well by the barn for the cows. I could pump it dry too in the hot summer. Seemed I pumped water the entire time the folks milked, in summer. After milking was done and everything cleaned and put up Dad would come pump and finish filling the tank. I was lucky to keep up with the cows as they came out to drink after eating.

Was I ever glad when we put in electric pumps and quit using kid power!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I've never had luck with cabbage. Some type of bug gets them. Same with broccoli and cauliflower. My tomatoes and cucumbers are doing very little in the heat. 105°F mid afternoon today.
> 
> Not a cow story but . . .
> Mom used to sew old gunny sacks together to make shade for tomatoes. Used damages sacks we could not return for a refund. Then, since it was downhill from the pump she asked Dad to fix a barrel with a place to fasten a garden hose. She ran the hose to the tomatoes, used a soaker hose for the last section. I pumped water in a bucket and poured in into the barrel. Now it was dry, the well was shallow and even though I was only 10 or 12 I could pump the well dry. So I would pump, keep the last bucket in case I had to prime the pump, wait and hour and do it again. There was enough sunlight through the gunny sacks to ripen the tomatoes. I never got that barrel full of water.
> ...


Even with electric pumps...kid power was necessary to prime the pump! Mom has several experiences with doing just that. Without the extra water the pressure was unequal...needing manual assistance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually give them a twist when the cabbage gets about 6", it just slows the growth & hopefully then they won't split.
> I didn't think iwould hav many tomatoes or cukes but they've really started to come now.


Thanx for the good info. Think I will try that next year and do a few at a time to try and space out the maturation. Does that affect the ultimate size of the cabbage?

It seems like everything is slow growing this year. Seedlings took forever to begin growing once transplanted. Heard this from other people, too. There is something very different in the climate/atmosphere this year. Good that you at least are getting these crops to come in. My tomatoes are just now starting to ripen but are still very sparse on the plants. This is about 2-3 wks later than usual.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--those pictures are wonderful. Love their use of color--so bold yet not garish. The one of the Canadian houses captured the light and its effect on the houses so well.
Hope you have a great week at the Outer Banks.

Tricia--your stories today are a reminder that animals, especially large ones, can really be dangerous. There is a learning and skill needed to work with them and you definitely had it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, DeEtta. She did a great job with it. :sm24: :sm24:


She did indeed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, have a lovely holiday! Don't forget the camera :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your GD is talented. I love the other painting too :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have loved all your stories,Tricia. You live in a different world to me. Thank you so much for sharing your life with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm curious( nosy) what did it cost to mail the gansey? Mail rates seem to be going crazy here.


It was $51.26NZ, plus the $4 for the bag, but given the estimated speed of delivery (3 - 5 working days) that seemed pretty much on par. It weighed a fraction under 1kg.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, the yarn for that headband is so perfect for a child. You will be making someone very happy!

Julie I love your Gansey. I especially love how the cable goes up the front then along the shoulder and down the sleeve! Also love the cuffs. Wonderful knitting.

Those are some experiences you have had Tricia! You certainly were a brave kid!
Also, enjoyed seeing the state bird and reading about the town that has the yellow brick road - clever of them to do that and get the tourists to come to their town! 

Sue, your gd is quite talented and how nice that you get to have that lovely drawing she did. Your picture from Canada is also very pretty. Enjoy your vacation time! 

DeEtta, glad you are figuring a way to get the tablecloth to the fair. Your friends stole is really pretty. So nice of you to help her with the blocking. Bet she is very pleased.

My garden is still producing tons of green beans and cucumbers. Tomatoes are doing okay- just not a lot of them and the same with the peppers. The zucchini is being attacked by thousands of squash bugs, but I have had my fill of zucchini for the summer, so I am glad it is finished! Bonnie, that is interesting about the cabbages and I will try that next year too. 

I now starting the Potluck Mitts over since I had to frog the one I started. It is knit from the top down. Silly me didn't read that carefully when I started them last time and I made the top too long, thinking it was the cuff! :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


Oh that is pretty. lovely work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GD, who is 16, went home yesterday, after having spent spent a couple of days with us. We went shopping one time, otherwise we were happy to stay inside as it has been so hot outside. She went to Governor's school for the third time this summer. If she is invited again next summer, she will have a chance at a scholarship for college. She is very talented at art. So she was quite happy colouring, and I enjoyed watching her at work. She was working with markers, whereas she usually uses watercolours, so it was a new experience for her. She did four different pictures, one of which she gave to me when she left, which I shall treasure. I have a picture that her mother painted in high school, that she was throwing out and that I retrieved from the wastebasket, had it framed and have had it in my wall for over 24 years!
> 
> Alison is really bright, and I love what she did. I had bought another bright picture in Newfoundland, which is so representative of a lot of the communities with their brightly painted houses. It is said that was because a fisherman returning from the sea in the fog or in a drunken fog, would easily have been able to distinguish his house with its brightly painted exterior.
> 
> Sue


She really does have talent, I'm not surprised you will treasure it, Sue. Like your other one too. Good luck with your entries and enjoy your holiday.

DeEtta good luck with your entries too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Last one. One cold muddy evening we were trying to put a cow in the barn to have her calf. It was getting late and Dad turned on the outside lights. That blinded me. I was driving the cows and could barely pull my feet out of the mud and could just see shapes but trying to sort out some of the cows and keep the one about to gave her calf. Dad yelled watch the bull. Bull I am thinking, where is he? I thought I had let him by but no, there he was, right in front on me. The only thing I could think to do was hold my club close, not swing it. Then told him he could go whichever way he wanted. I couldn't have moved a foot for anything. In fact the next step pulled my boot off. Scottie calmly passed and went back to the field gathering his girls. Probably the gentlest bull we ever had. I think pulling my club in and not swinging it let him know I wasn't a threat.


Goodness, you have strong nerves, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia, the yarn for that headband is so perfect for a child. You will be making someone very happy!
> 
> Julie I love your Gansey. I especially love how the cable goes up the front then along the shoulder and down the sleeve! Also love the cuffs. Wonderful knitting.
> 
> ...


I love the Potluck Mitts - such a nice way of using up leftover sock yarn. I'll look forward to seeing your, Pam.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I weighed the cabbage that split, 9 pounds, I don't think I've had one that big before that's why I was sad it split.
> I like to throw whole large cabbages in the freezer then thaw them to make cabbage rolls. It makes th rolling process so much easier than boiling the leaves


A 9 lb cabbage is quite a monster of one. Your soil must be incredibly rich. My biggest ones came about 5-6 Lbs which is more cabbage than I can ever use. I can see the freezer doing that to cabbage. I generally don't like the way cabbage freezes because of the very quality that seems to work for you. However, one year I shredded it with carrots/garlic and fresh froze it. I may have added a bit of vinegar to the mix before freezing. When thawed it was like a sauerkraut texture.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, all!

Dodie just pm'd me asking to send her greetings to you. :sm02: She has been in and out of the hospital, but is on the mend, and misses everyone tremendously. 

I have missed you, too. Along with the Summer Games shawl (are those rows ever getting long!), there has been a lot of coming and going around here, too.

Happy Chatting and Knitting!

p.30


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I've never had luck with cabbage. Some type of bug gets them. Same with broccoli and cauliflower. My tomatoes and cucumbers are doing very little in the heat. 105°F mid afternoon today.
> 
> Not a cow story but . . .
> Mom used to sew old gunny sacks together to make shade for tomatoes. Used damages sacks we could not return for a refund. Then, since it was downhill from the pump she asked Dad to fix a barrel with a place to fasten a garden hose. She ran the hose to the tomatoes, used a soaker hose for the last section. I pumped water in a bucket and poured in into the barrel. Now it was dry, the well was shallow and even though I was only 10 or 12 I could pump the well dry. So I would pump, keep the last bucket in case I had to prime the pump, wait and hour and do it again. There was enough sunlight through the gunny sacks to ripen the tomatoes. I never got that barrel full of water.
> ...


 I bet you were glad for electric pumps! However, you built up your arm and shoulder strength powerfully. Always a good thing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning Everyone!! Bev -- hope you have a great vacation. The rest of us will be anxiously awaiting some great pictures upon your return. I appreciate all your nice comments and helpful suggestions. Barbara -- closest Dollar store is 150 mi away, but think I saw a box of those pool noodles at Safeway high up on top of the freezer section. Not a bad idea at all, but don't know if it will work since I'll be handing off my stuff to someone else who is giving it to someone else to deliver. The last person in the chain has a smallish car. If is my friend, Laury's daughter, and in addition to my stuff, she will have a dressform with a new beaded crochet dress of Laury's. So far, I haven't been able to get any photos of it -- but this last year Laury did a beaded pink crochet dress based on filet crochet heart shapes. The top is plain in front, but the back has a big cutout which is heart shaped that is mid-back. The skirt is comprised of 3-tiers of cascading ruffles of beaded, heart shaped filet crochet ruffles -- each one about 17 inches in length. So I'm afraid my stuff is the secondary cargo for this load. Well, I have until Sunday to figure it out. Hope everyone enjoys the last couple of weeks of the Northern Hemisphere summer -- Julie and Ros and anyone else in the Southern regions -- hoping it isn't too cold right now for you.


I wonder if you put layers of tissue in-between the fold if they would be more softened.. they won't most likely be able to show it in full size anyway.. but the judges will be able to pull up and see the work.. I do imagine that the State Fair will be more closely judge but the room will be limited... if you had more time we could all send you our paper towel centers... it is such an amazing piece I would love to see you get a blue ribbon for it...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanx for the update on Dodie. She has been on my mind and was concerned for her health.

Caryn--One thing about zukes, the amount of space they take up. I have about 7-8 plants of different squashes and none of them are producing a lot. Lots of flowers on the yellow crook neck and zukes but not a lot of fruiting. This is another example of how slow everything is this year. Funnily, I discovered some of my seedlings got mixed up and there are 2 fast growing squash plants in the middle of the cuke row. Given how short a row it is, that is a lot of space these squashes take up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I'm so glad you found your book.. We are still looking for things and we just moved around the corner! I don't know how things get lost... but you mentioned Christmas decorations.. our guest room closet holds all that I put away each year.. I can't resist on keeping out a few year round.. LOL Joe and I are on the same page with that one :sm02: and thanks for the link to the 'Granny Squares' I love them!! 

DeEtta that is stunning and so is the beadspread.. is that the one you made for your Mom?? I just love it!!

Julie we had a cold breeze yesterday too... which was a good 20 to 30 degree difference than the day before! This morning it is very foggy out and not as warm as usual, but it sure made for some wonderful sleeping weather..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I thank you for the update. I do hope Dodie gets better soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I love the meadowlarks. They migrate north and spend the summer here. They usually arrive between the 5th and 15th of March -- I can always tell, because of their beautiful song and during the long winter months the only sound we might hear is ravens -- so the meadowlark song brightens my life. The first few years I lived here, I didn't have a means of mowing the area around my house and so I got to watch them make "nests" and have babies. They would intertwine the taller grasses at the top in such a way as to create an upside down "V" and thus protect the area where they were going to lay their eggs. Then they would fly in and out of that general area and bounce around until the "coast" was clear and then dart under the canopy. You couldn't tell exactly were the nests were by watching where they would take off and land, but you could determine the general vicinity. Every morning, theirs is the first call we hear. They sit on top of fence posts and large sage brush and sing and sing.


Our Killdeer do the same http://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/killdeer I loved them when on the ranch.. I really thought it was hurt the first time I saw one... but then I was told it was their way of keeping us away from their nests...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL your friends shawl is beautiful.. I love the coloring in it!!

Julie I love your Oatmeal Gansey.. it turned out great... 

Tricia we sell headbands like that in the shop.. but not as nearly as pretty as this one.. ours are all muddied colors... but very popular.. 

Sue your GD is very talented.. she did a great job!!!

I am so glad Dodie is doing better.. Thanks Toni!

Well another early morning for me.. so many pages to catch up on this morning I hope I didn't miss anyone... have fun Bev... Good Luck DeEtta!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My GD, who is 16, went home yesterday, after having spent spent a couple of days with us. We went shopping one time, otherwise we were happy to stay inside as it has been so hot outside. She went to Governor's school for the third time this summer. If she is invited again next summer, she will have a chance at a scholarship for college. She is very talented at art. So she was quite happy colouring, and I enjoyed watching her at work. She was working with markers, whereas she usually uses watercolours, so it was a new experience for her. She did four different pictures, one of which she gave to me when she left, which I shall treasure. I have a picture that her mother painted in high school, that she was throwing out and that I retrieved from the wastebasket, had it framed and have had it in my wall for over 24 years!
> 
> Alison is really bright, and I love what she did. I had bought another bright picture in Newfoundland, which is so representative of a lot of the communities with their brightly painted houses. It is said that was because a fisherman returning from the sea in the fog or in a drunken fog, would easily have been able to distinguish his house with its brightly painted exterior.
> 
> Sue


I really like both of your pictures. Lucky you to have such a talented granddaughter and that she likes to visit you, too. Sure hope she gets a chance at the scholarship. That is a funny reason that the houses were painted colors. I have always loved the bright colors in seaside towns.

Enjoy OBX!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Another story/situation.
> We had a calf stray in with our herd. Called the neighbor but they never came after her. As she got older she became kind of crazy and dangerous, making threats like she would attack and with her horns could rip someone or even another cow.
> 
> My neighbor came over with his dad. We rounded up the calves for market and Spook. My neighbor's dad said she doesn't act to bad. Then she changed. Everything was loaded except Spook. She started circling the ring, butting it but would not go out the gate. I was in the ring with her when she dropped her head to charge. With no where to go, too handicapped to climb the fence I only had one choice I could think of. So I yelled at her, took a step towards her and hit her over her head as hard as I could. That club vibrated, stung my hands and I expected to see her go down. She didn't, but did shake her head a couple of times. We let her calm down a little with a couple of other cows in the pen. Would you believe she turned around and calmly walked into the trainer.
> ...


That calf certainly had an attitude problem. Sounds like she was well named.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the good info. Think I will try that next year and do a few at a time to try and space out the maturation. Does that affect the ultimate size of the cabbage?
> 
> It seems like everything is slow growing this year. Seedlings took forever to begin growing once transplanted. Heard this from other people, too. There is something very different in the climate/atmosphere this year. Good that you at least are getting these crops to come in. My tomatoes are just now starting to ripen but are still very sparse on the plants. This is about 2-3 wks later than usual.


Our cucumbers have lots of blooms but next to no cucumbers. Now, the tomatoes are another matter. They are coming in strong. We have only had luck with cherry tomatoes in the past and have finally gotten the large ones to bear fruit. The fruit on the indigo rose tomato we planted (the deep purple one) is finally ripening. The tomato is a little bit tart but is good for cooking. That plant is so prolific that we may just plant one again next year.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...DeEtta that is stunning and so is the beadspread.. is that the one you made for your Mom?? I just love it!!...


Yes Ronnie -- that is the bedspread I made and gave to my Mom. After placing her in a care facility, I reclaimed the piece, gave it a good washing and now am using it on my guest bed. Looks pretty good in the guest room. And was really pleased at how easily it washed up. It is a big piece and I was concerned.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Our cucumbers have lots of blooms but next to no cucumbers. Now, the tomatoes are another matter. They are coming in strong. We have only had luck with cherry tomatoes in the past and have finally gotten the large ones to bear fruit. The fruit on the indigo rose tomato we planted (the deep purple one) is finally ripening. The tomato is a little bit tart but is good for cooking. That plant is so prolific that we may just plant one again next year.


Sounds like a good seed to save for next year if it did well for you.
I am going to try to save more seeds this year as the seed market is being bought up increasingly by the big GMO companies. Even if they label seeds as GMO I am not trusting them due to cross contamination in the seed producing fields. There is no way to prevent cross contamination which, as you probably know, is a big problem with the organic market. FYI, illegally planted GMO wheat was just reported in Washington State.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your GD is talented. I love the other painting too :sm24:


Ditto from me, Sue! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a good seed to save for next year if it did well for you.
> I am going to try to save more seeds this year as the seed market is being bought up increasingly by the big GMO companies. Even if they label seeds as GMO I am not trusting them due to cross contamination in the seed producing fields. There is no way to prevent cross contamination which, as you probably know, is a big problem with the organic market. FYI, illegally planted GMO wheat was just reported in Washington State.


That is a very good idea. It is hard to feel secure with seeds, I agree.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Quick question: has anyone knitted one of these designs...I love short rows/leaves/flowers, etc...but was wondering????
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-gordon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I've never had luck with cabbage. Some type of bug gets them. Same with broccoli and cauliflower. My tomatoes and cucumbers are doing very little in the heat. 105°F mid afternoon today.
> 
> Not a cow story but . . .
> Mom used to sew old gunny sacks together to make shade for tomatoes. Used damages sacks we could not return for a refund. Then, since it was downhill from the pump she asked Dad to fix a barrel with a place to fasten a garden hose. She ran the hose to the tomatoes, used a soaker hose for the last section. I pumped water in a bucket and poured in into the barrel. Now it was dry, the well was shallow and even though I was only 10 or 12 I could pump the well dry. So I would pump, keep the last bucket in case I had to prime the pump, wait and hour and do it again. There was enough sunlight through the gunny sacks to ripen the tomatoes. I never got that barrel full of water.
> ...


When I was little we had a wind mill that pumped the water for the cows & a big sistern catching the water off the barn roof that had a float system to deliver water to the pig pens in the barn. In rural Ontario everyone had a wind mill, I was very surprised when I moved to Saskatchewan as a teenager that there were almost none here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the good info. Think I will try that next year and do a few at a time to try and space out the maturation. Does that affect the ultimate size of the cabbage?
> 
> It seems like everything is slow growing this year. Seedlings took forever to begin growing once transplanted. Heard this from other people, too. There is something very different in the climate/atmosphere this year. Good that you at least are getting these crops to come in. My tomatoes are just now starting to ripen but are still very sparse on the plants. This is about 2-3 wks later than usual.


 Don't think it affects the final size. Here the fruit & crops seem early even though we didn't have much heat through June. Everyone is concerned we may have an early frost & winter????
I picked a few ripe tomatoes yesterday. Most tomatoes here are picked green & ripen in the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was $51.26NZ, plus the $4 for the bag, but given the estimated speed of delivery (3 - 5 working days) that seemed pretty much on par. It weighed a fraction under 1kg.


Sounds about like here. I sent a pair of moccasins I had made to my cousin in Ontario & they cost almost $20 & that was a few years ago, rates have gone up much more since


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A 9 lb cabbage is quite a monster of one. Your soil must be incredibly rich. My biggest ones came about 5-6 Lbs which is more cabbage than I can ever use. I can see the freezer doing that to cabbage. I generally don't like the way cabbage freezes because of the very quality that seems to work for you. However, one year I shredded it with carrots/garlic and fresh froze it. I may have added a bit of vinegar to the mix before freezing. When thawed it was like a sauerkraut texture.


Yes, I have very good garden soil, we have an old (30+yrs)manure pile & add some regularly. My DH was doing some trenching in a field several years ago & found peat moss, he brought several 3 ton truck loads for the garden & flower beds. My garden is also on a south slope protected by trees but they aren't too close so I grow things that others in the area don't. 
I don't think I ever had a cabbage that big before, I think that "tent" really keeps the moisture in so the hot weather doesn't dry things out, creates optimum growing conditions. Now if I could just get rid of the #%€£ slugs, all would be perfect!
I have frozen shredded cabbage for use in soup but mostly just whole for cabbage rolls. DH doesn't really like it as a vegetable.
Have you tried cabbage steaks?
I saw a recipe on Facebook last year.
Cut cabbage in 3/4 inch slabs, slather both sides well with butter & garlic. Put on a cookie sheet & bake at 350 for 20 minutes, turn over & cook another 20 minutes. It was quite good & both my DH & son ate it & they are fussy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Our cucumbers have lots of blooms but next to no cucumbers. Now, the tomatoes are another matter. They are coming in strong. We have only had luck with cherry tomatoes in the past and have finally gotten the large ones to bear fruit. The fruit on the indigo rose tomato we planted (the deep purple one) is finally ripening. The tomato is a little bit tart but is good for cooking. That plant is so prolific that we may just plant one again next year.


I haven't heard of that variety of tomatoes. Do you can or freeze the extras?
Last year I got a recipe for oven roasted tomatoes sauce that was really tasty & quite easy, I'll be doing more of that in future. I also had cherry tomatoes in crazy amounts. I oven "dried" them (not totally dried so I put them in a ziplock in the freezer) & used them in salads all winter, worked well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes Ronnie -- that is the bedspread I made and gave to my Mom. After placing her in a care facility, I reclaimed the piece, gave it a good washing and now am using it on my guest bed. Looks pretty good in the guest room. And was really pleased at how easily it washed up. It is a big piece and I was concerned.


It's beautiful, such a lot of work.

Hope your mom is doing well in the nursing home. Alzheimer's/dementia is such a terrible disease


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Quick question: has anyone knitted one of these designs...I love short rows/leaves/flowers, etc...but was wondering????
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-gordon


I haven't done any but have bookmarked a few of her gorgeous designs. Very different.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that variety of tomatoes. Do you can or freeze the extras?
> Last year I got a recipe for oven roasted tomatoes sauce that was really tasty & quite easy, I'll be doing more of that in future. I also had cherry tomatoes in crazy amounts. I oven "dried" them (not totally dried so I put them in a ziplock in the freezer) & used them in salads all winter, worked well


I have made what I call candied tomatoes. You slice tomatoes, not too small, drain a bit of the juice, drizzle a good amount of olive oil, add some sea salt and fresh rosemary and slow cook in the oven until they are almost carmelized. Yummy! I don't make them often anymore because I don't eat bread, but my guests love them as an appetizer with artisan bread. I may try your method as we are getting overrun with cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's beautiful, such a lot of work.
> 
> Hope your mom is doing well in the nursing home. Alzheimer's/dementia is such a terrible disease


Thanks Bonnie. My Mom is comfortable but not happy or unhappy to be there because she doesn't know where there is. I think it is the saddest thing to watch a vibrant, active person slowly waste away without any hope or chance of recovery. She was/is very healthy, but the mind has gone and now all she does is sleep or nap. She's lost her vision and her mobility and can't follow story lines so amusements such as reading or being read to aren't good options. TV is just noise and not pleasant noise. She still does respond to music and so I've started taking a portable CD player in everytime I visit and put on some background music. Even if she is napping, she seems to enjoy it and of course, I do too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, your mothers predicament is very sad. Hugs for you both.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Quick question: has anyone knitted one of these designs...I love short rows/leaves/flowers, etc...but was wondering????
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-gordon


I haven't but they do look interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, your mothers predicament is very sad. Hugs for you both.


From me too. It is a cruel disease.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--It truly saddens me to read about your mother and it has got to be heartbreaking for you. I think alzheimers and similar dimentia is one of the cruelist things to happen to a person. FYI, I recently listened to an online summit over about 8 days on this problem. It is so unfortunate, if not downright angering, that the information is available for preventing, slowing and even reversing this condition and without toxic drugs. Reading about your mother almost makes me want to go and order the audio DVD's of the interviews. 

Bonnie/Barbara--I did the same thing with cherry tomatoes. They never dried hard in the oven, froze them but found when putting them in the refrig they hold up so well over long periods of time. I have some in a crisper that I keep forgetting to use and it is several months now they are still good.

Bonnie--I deal with slugs with a homeopathic remedy. I know you probably think nothing of what I write of this protocol but it works on plants as well as people and animals. If you so chose, order some Helix tosta, 6c potency. You dissolved a few pellets in clean water and water the plants, about 1/2 cup per plant. One dose should last 2-3 months. At least that is my experience. Am trying to get myself together to step out into the heat/humidity to apply some to the new lettuce seedlings as well as treat with my new homemade remedy the flea beetles that have bested some of the eggplants. I did another remedy that seemed to work but not well enough on these plants altho it did great on others. Cost of these remedies is negligible even if you have to pay shipping as one small tube will make many gallons of solution. If interested I can post you more detailed information on locating and applying the remedy.

I must say I envy you your soil and available amendments. I can get manure from some small farms or horse people but they feed GMOs, use drugs and I want nothing of that waste material. So am left with buying certified organic fertilizers, or collecting leaves in the Fall and using the weeds for mulch and fibrous ammendment. Despite your more northerly latitude, sounds like you have some ideal growing conditions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--forgot to say that I have never done this designer's patterns but have done modular knitting doing some of the ones she has. I see that she has a pattern Koh Samui that looks like the Fox pattern we all looked at a while back. Am trying to remember is someone here maybe tried that stitch design????? It is quite striking. I would be interested in doing at least on of these designs as they are wonderfully dramatic in a subdued way and look so intriguing to work on. Which ones are you looking at?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--must have missed that you, too, are dealing with the loss from alzheimers disease. I am so sorry that this has happened to you and your family. Too tragic for words.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Even with electric pumps...kid power was necessary to prime the pump! Mom has several experiences with doing just that. Without the extra water the pressure was unequal...needing manual assistance.


We had to time the electric pumps and listen to them to turn them off usually before they went dry, but I would get distracted sometimes. Oops!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--forgot to say that I have never done this designer's patterns but have done modular knitting doing some of the ones she has. I see that she has a pattern Koh Samui that looks like the Fox pattern we all looked at a while back. Am trying to remember is someone here maybe tried that stitch design????? It is quite striking. I would be interested in doing at least on of these designs as they are wonderfully dramatic in a subdued way and look so intriguing to work on. Which ones are you looking at?


Tanya -- I think you are addressing DFL, but she will probably see your answer her also.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Goodness, you have strong nerves, Tricia.


Not really. Just did what was necessary and it almost becomes reflex. By this time I was having problems with my legs, possibly from MS, possibly from a birth defects in my back so it was stand my ground and try to distract the cow. With the bull, not to make him think I was a threat. The hardest was there was only about 3 feet on either side. Remember, I worked with these animals from childhood and even with small calves had to deal with these traits. Had to get my bluff in quick. Most of them were gentle. I do remember finding a cow laying down in the shade and laying down laying on her. What would I have done if she got up? Probably slid off over her head or shoulder. She seemed to accept me as a strange calf.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. My Mom is comfortable but not happy or unhappy to be there because she doesn't know where there is. I think it is the saddest thing to watch a vibrant, active person slowly waste away without any hope or chance of recovery. She was/is very healthy, but the mind has gone and now all she does is sleep or nap. She's lost her vision and her mobility and can't follow story lines so amusements such as reading or being read to aren't good options. TV is just noise and not pleasant noise. She still does respond to music and so I've started taking a portable CD player in everytime I visit and put on some background music. Even if she is napping, she seems to enjoy it and of course, I do too.


I am so sad for both of you. My father had Alzheimer's and I can remember the day he wasn't sure who I was. His accelerated quickly and then he was gone. I think he recognized my mother until the end. We were thankful he wasn't in this state for years. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--I think animals know when people are safe for them and who takes care of them. Unless spooked or agitated, they can be so caretaking. I think of all the stories of wild animals who connect with people, especially when rescued by them, and stay connected even years later. Isn't there the story of a lion cared for by humans and released back into the wild. Years late the humans visited the region and the lion came bounding up to them, full grown but still hugging them. I think opossums are about the only mammal that grows increasingly difficult and hostile.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> That calf certainly had an attitude problem. Sounds like she was well named.


She crawled through the fence somewhere and was from a herd where she probably had to be more aggressive to survive. Different breeds have different characteristics. I remember when we had milk cows that if you pulled on a lead rope with a Jersey it would pull back. Ooading one meant taking the lead rope to the front of the stockrack and back down the outside, pull the rope and push the cow. Sometimes put a rope behind their back legs and pull, pull their tail only to have them lay down rather than move 1 step forward. It became a test of strength and temper. Guernsey were a little better but still contrary. But oh what rich milk. Short horns were gentle and some calm but others hyper, nervous.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> She crawled through the fence somewhere and was from a herd where she probably had to be more aggressive to survive. Different breeds have different characteristics. I remember when we had milk cows that if you pulled on a lead rope with a Jersey it would pull back. Ooading one meant taking the lead rope to the front of the stockrack and back down the outside, pull the rope and push the cow. Sometimes put a rope behind their back legs and pull, pull their tail only to have them lay down rather than move 1 step forward. It became a test of strength and temper. Guernsey were a little better but still contrary. But oh what rich milk. Short horns were gentle and some calm but others hyper, nervous.


I love your storied! My husband grew up on a ranch and they had a dairy. He has stories and was happy not to have the cow's ice laden tail wack him in the face.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My ,what a lot to catch up on.At page 63 I started a response and down went the internet .This has been on but mainly off for over 24 hours .I am calling the words for Bingo in Elizabeths site and managed to get in there then it would go down .Hope fully the 4 th call has sorted it.
Beautiful work Linda .Love the bright painting Sue and the Gansy is superb Julie .I am so sorry I am unable to remember other things I have seen .I am amused by the term Yard .Here a yard is a small area behind a terraced house .You could fit several into your 'yard' Bonnie .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, your mothers predicament is very sad. Hugs for you both.


That's DeEttas mom, yes so sad. One of the m ost cruel disease for both the person who has it & the family to watch. It's particularly bad when it gets young people. There is a man in town who got it in his late 40's,he's about 55 now & apparently doing very poorly. It can also be a problem when those people are in care, they are still young & strng & can be a real hazard to the staff.
My mom has been gone for 33 yrs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia, the yarn for that headband is so perfect for a child. You will be making someone very happy!
> 
> Julie I love your Gansey. I especially love how the cable goes up the front then along the shoulder and down the sleeve! Also love the cuffs. Wonderful knitting.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn! 
I am quite capable of doing things like that- completely misreading a pattern- hope it is coming right now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Dodie just pm'd me asking to send her greetings to you. :sm02: She has been in and out of the hospital, but is on the mend, and misses everyone tremendously.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni for letting us know- sorry it has been that she was ill.
I gather it's been a busy summer for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DFL I'm so glad you found your book.. We are still looking for things and we just moved around the corner! I don't know how things get lost... but you mentioned Christmas decorations.. our guest room closet holds all that I put away each year.. I can't resist on keeping out a few year round.. LOL Joe and I are on the same page with that one :sm02: and thanks for the link to the 'Granny Squares' I love them!!
> 
> DeEtta that is stunning and so is the beadspread.. is that the one you made for your Mom?? I just love it!!
> 
> Julie we had a cold breeze yesterday too... which was a good 20 to 30 degree difference than the day before! This morning it is very foggy out and not as warm as usual, but it sure made for some wonderful sleeping weather..


Does your weather often do that Ronie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DFL your friends shawl is beautiful.. I love the coloring in it!!
> 
> Julie I love your Oatmeal Gansey.. it turned out great...
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie- I wish I had enough yarn to start my own next one- but will have to wait.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--It truly saddens me to read about your mother and it has got to be heartbreaking for you. I think alzheimers and similar dimentia is one of the cruelist things to happen to a person. FYI, I recently listened to an online summit over about 8 days on this problem. It is so unfortunate, if not downright angering, that the information is available for preventing, slowing and even reversing this condition and without toxic drugs. Reading about your mother almost makes me want to go and order the audio DVD's of the interviews.
> 
> Bonnie/Barbara--I did the same thing with cherry tomatoes. They never dried hard in the oven, froze them but found when putting them in the refrig they hold up so well over long periods of time. I have some in a crisper that I keep forgetting to use and it is several months now they are still good.
> 
> ...


I never heard of the stuff you use for slugs but am very interested if it's available here. Slugs are a new problem for me & im not happy! I put beer out for them yesterday, will see how that goes. It's so satisfying to dump salt on them????
I don't use sprays in my vegetable garden. I do use Round up around some of my flower beds. Wear big rubber gloves, spray it on the glove & touch the quack grass that's amoung my perennials. It works quite well without harming the plants. I've tried digging it out but wrecks the roots without getting rid of the grass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--must have missed that you, too, are dealing with the loss from alzheimers disease. I am so sorry that this has happened to you and your family. Too tragic for words.


Not me, DeEtta


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds about like here. I sent a pair of moccasins I had made to my cousin in Ontario & they cost almost $20 & that was a few years ago, rates have gone up much more since


It is quite pricey getting parcels down to the South Island for the family, but you can't, in that case, let it stop you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> My ,what a lot to catch up on.At page 63 I started a response and down went the internet .This has been on but mainly off for over 24 hours .I am calling the words for Bingo in Elizabeths site and managed to get in there then it would go down .Hope fully the 4 th call has sorted it.
> Beautiful work Linda .Love the bright painting Sue and the Gansy is superb Julie .I am so sorry I am unable to remember other things I have seen .I am amused by the term Yard .Here a yard is a small area behind a terraced house .You could fit several into your 'yard' Bonnie .


Thank you Ann
Hopefully your internet problems are resolved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--sorry about mixing you up with others regarding mothers with Alzheimers. Misread someone else's post.

Re Slugs--I tried using beer this year but it is a real pain as you need to make sure your watering does not flood the containers and it need replenishing every time it rains. But the few days I had it out there it seemed to help.

Homeopathic remedies are available in Canada but not sure of the the Canadian sources. I can post some holistic animal people in Canada to ask where they are buying their remedies. However, Hahnemann Labs is on the West coast and have an online ordering as well as an 800 number. Many health food stores carry a basic remedy kit but cannot recall if Helix tosta is part of it. A phone call would answer that.

http://www.hahnemannlabs.com/ contact info at the bottom of the page

I don't use Round Up or any toxic chemicals. In case you do not know, Round Up is Glyphosate which is an endocrine disruptor and a carcinogen. Even the UN is gingerly acknowledging this. Given the nefarious behavior of Monsanto, the Mftr, and the dangers of Glyphosate in the world, I would never use it no matter what.

I can send you a homeopathic protocol to try which would be much safer. There are also some remedies that might work on that grass and can check further. A real simple thing is to poor vinegar on the roots but it will kill everything within about 3 ft of so best to not use during the growing season when you have all your ornamentals and flowers in bloom. Perennials can be dug up in the Fall and the ground soaked in vinegar; replant perennials after a few months.

In case you haven't noticed I am very into homeopathy having studied it and used it for 35+ years and have seen some dramatic results with it. It is my 'go to' protocol for almost everything altho I also use other energy based systems.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I haven't but they do look interesting.


Ditto from me, DFL.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Reading about the "salt cure" for slugs is amusing. But I have to agree with Tanya that you need the other chemical solution if you're trying to maintain a healthy garden. Too much salt in the soil doesn't help the immediate plant or future types (crop rotation). Just don't expect to deal with a root crop (potatoes) and expect good things with another type (above ground types).

Too many fungi and other things happen with the yam/sweet potato/potato crop(s) and you don't need that with the gourd/squash or other tasty veggies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Reading about the "salt cure" for slugs is amusing. But I have to agree with Tanya that you need the other chemical solution if you're trying to maintain a healthy garden. Too much salt in the soil doesn't help the immediate plant or future types (crop rotation). Just don't expect to deal with a root crop (potatoes) and expect good things with another type (above ground types).
> 
> Too many fungi and other things happen with the yam/sweet potato/potato crop(s) and you don't need that with the gourd/squash or other tasty veggies.


Karen--please do not confuse my solutions with chemicals. My protocols are based on energy and treating the plants constitution. I am very opposed to chemicals. I do agree with you about the salt in the soil but if it is only a couple of slugs, the salt is not a problem. I am struck by the cruelty of the salt on them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. Another of my friends who lives in Valley Falls (another wide spot in the road) come to my house and we blocked a lace stole she just finished. Turned out to be about 17" wide and 80" long. She plans on wrapping it around the neck a couple of times and using it in her home this winter to stave off cool drafts. Took it off the blocking mats this morning and thought I'd take a quick photo to share. The yarn is a 2-ply lace weight blend of baby alpaca, cashmere and silk and is really, really cuddly. Maybe I'll just steal it form her --- naw, better not. She did such a fine job on this she deserves to enjoy.


Absolutely beautiful! I can see why you would want to snitch it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Quick question: has anyone knitted one of these designs...I love short rows/leaves/flowers, etc...but was wondering????
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-gordon


Wow, I have not done any of these but they sure look fascinating!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, I have not done any of these but they sure look fascinating!


They are incredibly fun to do, the ones that are based on modules.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

In reference to slugs, I collect all my egg shells through the year, clean them and then crush them. Sprinkle them around the edges of your garden or plants. The sharp edges of the shells is like glass to them. They will either slime themselves to death or stay away. After the first few die I leave the bodies there. That seems to give the slugs the motive to stay away!

The other upside to this is I have noticed the birds out there eating the egg shells! Good thing I am always ready with another batch!

This is totally natural, good for the garden and good for the birds!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> In reference to slugs, I collect all my egg shells through the year, clean them and then crush them. Sprinkle them around the edges of your garden or plants. The sharp edges of the shells is like glass to them. They will either slime themselves to death or stay away. After the first few die I leave the bodies there. That seems to give the slugs the motive to stay away!
> 
> The other upside to this is I have noticed the birds out there eating the egg shells! Good thing I am always ready with another batch!
> 
> This is totally natural, good for the garden and good for the birds!


Yes it is all good but in my garden the eggshells don't last as they get watered into the ground very quickly. Also can use the ashes from a wood stove but turns out they have the highest pH--good for acid soils but not those that are basic like mine. Whatever we do, it is an ongoing struggle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/street-art-tour-rio-de-janeiro-olympics_us_57a8d469e4b0aae2a5a0bcda?section=us_arts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Culture%20Shift%20081216&utm_content=Culture%20Shift%20081216+CID_768f6e55d7a91f6431ded288791c441e&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Read%20more%20here

Some incredible street art here--scroll down, it is so varied.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> In reference to slugs, I collect all my egg shells through the year, clean them and then crush them. Sprinkle them around the edges of your garden or plants. The sharp edges of the shells is like glass to them. They will either slime themselves to death or stay away. After the first few die I leave the bodies there. That seems to give the slugs the motive to stay away!
> 
> The other upside to this is I have noticed the birds out there eating the egg shells! Good thing I am always ready with another batch!
> 
> This is totally natural, good for the garden and good for the birds!


I save my coffee grounds to spread around susceptible plants - it does seem to help.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie thank you for the recipe it is much easier than stir frying the cabbage which there is never any left overs of.. I was lucky to have children and a husband who love their veggies.. Husband less than the kids but he does eat them.. I was raise with Fried Okra and he will pretend to like it.. I would have to make two batches if my son was here.. LOL I've not been lucky enough to get some nice tender fresh ones.. they are all woody around here.. so I buy the frozen kind when they are on sale and use my own breading which is a cornmeal base :sm01: Ok! now I'm hungry... LOL

Barbara I love the tomato recipe too!!! I love sundried tomatoes in my salads.. you might want to give them a try there.. I know the 'No Bread' rule is tough but I am sure you will find a way to enjoy those tomato's I wonder if they would be good in a rice dish?? 

I agree DeEtta that is such a beautiful bedspread and it cleaned up wonderfully.. That is a testament to your craft! You did your joins so nice that it didn't dare fall apart! My first afghan that I needed to seam.. fell right apart! I was so upset it is still sitting in the closet.. undone.. even though I enjoyed the pattern and only had a few more to go.. I thought I wanted to see what it would look like washed.. so after making half of it I washed.. big mistake.. but not lost! Some day maybe.. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> In reference to slugs, I collect all my egg shells through the year, clean them and then crush them. Sprinkle them around the edges of your garden or plants. The sharp edges of the shells is like glass to them. They will either slime themselves to death or stay away. After the first few die I leave the bodies there. That seems to give the slugs the motive to stay away!
> 
> The other upside to this is I have noticed the birds out there eating the egg shells! Good thing I am always ready with another batch!
> 
> This is totally natural, good for the garden and good for the birds!


I had read about the egg shells & put them around my tomatoes as I had problems there before but hadn't previously had them bother the cabbages, I guess they will get into everything. Grrr

Tamarque, I tried to check in a couple of websites for the Helix tosta, I will call the health food store in Lloydminster tomorrow & see if they have it or know where I can get it. Maybe one of the greenhouses will know also.

My friend signed us up this morning for a daylong workshop at Holes Greenhouse in Edmonton in October, we are to learn motzarella cheese making, curing meats & sausage making, when I am there I can ask about that as well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had read about the egg shells & put them around my tomatoes as I had problems there before but hadn't previously had them bother the cabbages, I guess they will get into everything. Grrr
> 
> Tamarque, I tried to check in a couple of websites for the Helix tosta, I will call the health food store in Lloydminster tomorrow & see if they have it or know where I can get it. Maybe one of the greenhouses will know also.
> 
> My friend signed us up this morning for a daylong workshop at Holes Greenhouse in Edmonton in October, we are to learn motzarella cheese making, curing meats & sausage making, when I am there I can ask about that as well


Egg shells just seem to create a super highway for slugs here- I prefer drowning them in beer or a sugar solution.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I have done a short row shawl that had a beautiful leaf look to it and I cannot find it anywhere.. I had it on Ravelry and I know that a few of us here did it.. but I must just be tired or something.. It started with a P I'll look tomorrow.. anyway I love the designers patterns that you shared.. I really can 't pick a Favorite!! every time I scrolled down I found another one I liked... Are you planning on making one?? I think it would be a lot of fun.. I do enjoy a good short row pattern.. I started a stash buster afghan and oh my gosh the amount I would need would of taken ages.. then I started a fish afghan.. Well..... lets just say I'm not good at finishing them but I have started a few.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does your weather often do that Ronie?


Yes Julie it does.. I think that is why our area is so good for certain fruits and nuts.. but it is terrible for most everything else.. This is just on the coast.. inland as less than 10 to 15 miles you will be able to grow all heat loving veggies.. About 40 miles south of us is only the second place in the world that grows the Easter Lily's the other place is China. It is really nice to drive by when the season is right and see rows and rows of lily's..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes Julie it does.. I think that is why our area is so good for certain fruits and nuts.. but it is terrible for most everything else.. This is just on the coast.. inland as less than 10 to 15 miles you will be able to grow all heat loving veggies.. About 40 miles south of us is only the second place in the world that grows the Easter Lily's the other place is China. It is really nice to drive by when the season is right and see rows and rows of lily's..


 :sm24: Always some good points and some not so good.
I bet the Easter Lilies look great.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have to say that spraying of any kind scares the day lights out of me.. I am pretty convinced that my 7 months of hives (welts) was caused by spraying.. I don't know what they were spraying for.. if it was weeds or bugs but I don't ever want to go through this again.. and this Spring and Summer I have been on allergy medicine continuously.. There is always a fight on the books about spraying or not.. lots of people put banner or home made wooden signs out saying NO to spraying.. but I know my county did.. and there were a lot of sick people and animals.. 

I am so glad all of you have these wonderful gardens.. mine is a work in progress. It didn't do well this year at all  I have twice as many planters now than what I started out with.. my neighbors started working in their yard and she gave me all her planters.. So I have hope that next year it will be better.. I pulled my Lemon in just in time.. it about died! but is now nice and healthy in the front room.. getting a lot of afternoon sun.. Maybe next year it will be big enough ..lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found a lot of interest in Kate Davies blog on Estonian Knitting:

https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/08/12/estonian-knitting-i-traditions-and-techniques/


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I love your storied! My husband grew up on a ranch and they had a dairy. He has stories and was happy not to have the cow's ice laden tail wack him in the face.


Oh, I remember those and the burr loaded tail wasn't fun either. 
Another fun time while still milking by hand was keeping the cow's foot out of the pail. Happened if they were stomping at flies or if a tit was injured. And I think some were just ornery, they would be watching you, laughing in the feed trough. Usually had finished eating and wanted out. So they would gently lift the hoof and put it it the pail.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> My ,what a lot to catch up on.At page 63 I started a response and down went the internet .This has been on but mainly off for over 24 hours .I am calling the words for Bingo in Elizabeths site and managed to get in there then it would go down .Hope fully the 4 th call has sorted it.
> Beautiful work Linda .Love the bright painting Sue and the Gansy is superb Julie .I am so sorry I am unable to remember other things I have seen .I am amused by the term Yard .Here a yard is a small area behind a terraced house .You could fit several into your 'yard' Bonnie .


I wondered if you and miss pips were the same person. Seems like so many use a different name on the two sites.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> DFL I have done a short row shawl that had a beautiful leaf look to it and I cannot find it anywhere.. I had it on Ravelry and I know that a few of us here did it.. but I must just be tired or something.. It started with a P I'll look tomorrow.. anyway I love the designers patterns that you shared.. I really can 't pick a Favorite!! every time I scrolled down I found another one I liked... Are you planning on making one?? I think it would be a lot of fun.. I do enjoy a good short row pattern.. I started a stash buster afghan and oh my gosh the amount I would need would of taken ages.. then I started a fish afghan.. Well..... lets just say I'm not good at finishing them but I have started a few.. LOL


Pincha or something like that by Wangsai?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pincha or something like that by Wangsai?


I think I remember that one. Here it is--you have a very sharp memory Tricia

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all. Hope you enjoyed all the stories or at least some of them.
Sorry I haven'the commented on much but I was wracking my brain to remember the stories. This is from over my life from the time we moved to the country to now. Both my parents grew up in the country, on farms and my mother was a very musical person. She and her sisters played at box suppers around that were close enough to walk to or drive. They also cut a record and played live music on the radio. I have never lived more than 10 miles from where I was born. My parents only had an 8th grade education but insisted brother and I go to high school and I went on to college. Brother was killed at age 16. Dad studied carpentry, machine repair, and anything else he needed to do all he could to make a living. Buildings he built are still standing while buildings builds be professionals around have fallen down. I remember when he built the hay barn it was just after there was a bad flu epidemic and the shots were terrible. He would take 3 or 4 hammers up in the rafters and on the roof then come down to collect them all after dropping them. The flu shot caused problems with his grip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all. Hope you enjoyed all the stories or at least some of them.
> Sorry I haven'the commented on much but I was wracking my brain to remember the stories. This is from over my life from the time we moved to the country to now. Both my parents grew up in the country, on farms and my mother was a very musical person. She and her sisters played at box suppers around that were close enough to walk to or drive. They also cut a record and played live music on the radio. I have never lived more than 10 miles from where I was born. My parents only had an 8th grade education but insisted brother and I go to high school and I went on to college. Brother was killed at age 16. Dad studied carpentry, machine repair, and anything else he needed to do all he could to make a living. Buildings he built are still standing while buildings builds be professionals around have fallen down. I remember when he built the hay barn it was just after there was a bad flu epidemic and the shots were terrible. He would take 3 or 4 hammers up in the rafters and on the roof then come down to collect them all after dropping them. The flu shot caused problems with his grip.


It has been great learning of your life on the farm, Tricia!
I am sorry your brother died so young.
Your parents sound tremendous people.
Neither of my parents had the chance to finish high school.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think slugs belong in the house...which is why I'm a bit bloodthirsty when it comes to the treatment of the critters. I remember my Grand-Aunt in Southern Mississippi having a few in her house. It's been at least 15-20 years now since I saw/met her...and I'm glad I had the experience!

I would have enjoyed meeting my actual Grandmother but she died from TB when my Mom was 3 or 4. So I cannot have every wish! :sm03:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been great learning of your life on the farm, Tricia!
> I am sorry your brother died so young.
> Your parents sound tremendous people.
> Neither of my parents had the chance to finish high school.


Thank you Julie. I would not trade it. It amazes me so many people complain.about being bored. If I ever said to Mom I was bored I was given a task. Before TV I read, lots, then there was cross stitch, clothing to make and repair, knitting and crochet.
All can be done with little money.

Anyone else ever take the backs of legs of jeans on sew over the fronts of others to make them last longer? Dad called it half soling. Mom sewed them on from just below the pockets to about 6" above the hem. It looked neat and lasted longer than sewing on a little patch.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Since this was a wip posting, I did make some progress on my project. It is also my Olympics wip for IN the Loft challenge.
It is a Forest Paths cowl/hood and is currently 7.5 inches. Goal is over 15" with plans for 18".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> My ,what a lot to catch up on.At page 63 I started a response and down went the internet .This has been on but mainly off for over 24 hours .I am calling the words for Bingo in Elizabeths site and managed to get in there then it would go down .Hope fully the 4 th call has sorted it.
> Beautiful work Linda .Love the bright painting Sue and the Gansy is superb Julie .I am so sorry I am unable to remember other things I have seen .I am amused by the term Yard .Here a yard is a small area behind a terraced house .You could fit several into your 'yard' Bonnie .


Farm yards are always big here. The yards in town are smaller. Our yard is about 3 acres but the house is at the edge of a 1/4 section-160 acre field.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bonnie thank you for the recipe it is much easier than stir frying the cabbage which there is never any left overs of.. I was lucky to have children and a husband who love their veggies.. Husband less than the kids but he does eat them.. I was raise with Fried Okra and he will pretend to like it.. I would have to make two batches if my son was here.. LOL I've not been lucky enough to get some nice tender fresh ones.. they are all woody around here.. so I buy the frozen kind when they are on sale and use my own breading which is a cornmeal base :sm01: Ok! now I'm hungry... LOL
> 
> Barbara I love the tomato recipe too!!! I love sundried tomatoes in my salads.. you might want to give them a try there.. I know the 'No Bread' rule is tough but I am sure you will find a way to enjoy those tomato's I wonder if they would be good in a rice dish??
> 
> I agree DeEtta that is such a beautiful bedspread and it cleaned up wonderfully.. That is a testament to your craft! You did your joins so nice that it didn't dare fall apart! My first afghan that I needed to seam.. fell right apart! I was so upset it is still sitting in the closet.. undone.. even though I enjoyed the pattern and only had a few more to go.. I thought I wanted to see what it would look like washed.. so after making half of it I washed.. big mistake.. but not lost! Some day maybe.. LOL


Okra is one vegetable I've never tried. I think it's a southern thing?

I really like using the dried tomatoes in salad, so much better in winter than the "cardboard" things we get in the stores.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think I remember that one. Here it is--you have a very sharp memory Tricia
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


That's beautiful!ive done a couple of Dreambirds but I think I like that even better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all. Hope you enjoyed all the stories or at least some of them.
> Sorry I haven'the commented on much but I was wracking my brain to remember the stories. This is from over my life from the time we moved to the country to now. Both my parents grew up in the country, on farms and my mother was a very musical person. She and her sisters played at box suppers around that were close enough to walk to or drive. They also cut a record and played live music on the radio. I have never lived more than 10 miles from where I was born. My parents only had an 8th grade education but insisted brother and I go to high school and I went on to college. Brother was killed at age 16. Dad studied carpentry, machine repair, and anything else he needed to do all he could to make a living. Buildings he built are still standing while buildings builds be professionals around have fallen down. I remember when he built the hay barn it was just after there was a bad flu epidemic and the shots were terrible. He would take 3 or 4 hammers up in the rafters and on the roof then come down to collect them all after dropping them. The flu shot caused problems with his grip.


So sad you lost your brother so young, must have been terrible for the whole family.
My DH is very handy, he does mist if the mechanical work around the farm & has built many things, it doesn't always take a diploma for people to be smart


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't think slugs belong in the house...which is why I'm a bit bloodthirsty when it comes to the treatment of the critters. I remember my Grand-Aunt in Southern Mississippi having a few in her house. It's been at least 15-20 years now since I saw/met her...and I'm glad I had the experience!
> 
> I would have enjoyed meeting my actual Grandmother but she died from TB when my Mom was 3 or 4. So I cannot have every wish! :sm03:


Both my grandmothers died before I was born but both grandfathers lived with us when I was young, I think it's great to know the older generations if possible. I learned lots from my moms dad, my other grandpa died when I was 7 so not so much from him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Julie. I would not trade it. It amazes me so many people complain.about being bored. If I ever said to Mom I was bored I was given a task. Before TV I read, lots, then there was cross stitch, clothing to make and repair, knitting and crochet.
> All can be done with little money.
> 
> Anyone else ever take the backs of legs of jeans on sew over the fronts of others to make them last longer? Dad called it half soling. Mom sewed them on from just below the pockets to about 6" above the hem. It looked neat and lasted longer than sewing on a little patch.


I've patched jeans like that
I think growing up on the farm is the best place. My grandkids live in town-5 miles away, but spend lots if time here with us. There's lots of talk about how dangerous it is for kids to be in the farm, my DH says, they won't learn much on the couch???? I also was never bored, & dud all the activities like you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Very many thanks ,Tricia .I have thoroughly enjoyed your stories of life on your farm .
I am not happy hearing people say they are bored ,Bonnie .There is always something which can be found to hold your interest .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/street-art-tour-rio-de-janeiro-olympics_us_57a8d469e4b0aae2a5a0bcda?section=us_arts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Culture%20Shift%20081216&utm_content=Culture%20Shift%20081216+CID_768f6e55d7a91f6431ded288791c441e&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Read%20more%20here
> 
> Some incredible street art here--scroll down, it is so varied.


Fantastic :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, that workshop sounds just my cup ot tea :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie that looks very interesting. I shall read it over coffee this morning. The internet is not good today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Since this was a wip posting, I did make some progress on my project. It is also my Olympics wip for IN the Loft challenge.
> It is a Forest Paths cowl/hood and is currently 7.5 inches. Goal is over 15" with plans for 18".


That is very pretty :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie that looks very interesting. I shall read it over coffee this morning. The internet is not good today.


Your internet is not always reliable, is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Julie. I would not trade it. It amazes me so many people complain.about being bored. If I ever said to Mom I was bored I was given a task. Before TV I read, lots, then there was cross stitch, clothing to make and repair, knitting and crochet.
> All can be done with little money.
> 
> Anyone else ever take the backs of legs of jeans on sew over the fronts of others to make them last longer? Dad called it half soling. Mom sewed them on from just below the pockets to about 6" above the hem. It looked neat and lasted longer than sewing on a little patch.


Likewise Mum always had us busy- she taught me so much- after school at 6 years old was a turning point in learning skills, I learned to iron shirts about then too- well before the days of drip dry.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/street-art-tour-rio-de-janeiro-olympics_us_57a8d469e4b0aae2a5a0bcda?section=us_arts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Culture%20Shift%20081216&utm_content=Culture%20Shift%20081216+CID_768f6e55d7a91f6431ded288791c441e&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Read%20more%20here
> 
> Some incredible street art here--scroll down, it is so varied.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all. Hope you enjoyed all the stories or at least some of them.
> Sorry I haven'the commented on much but I was wracking my brain to remember the stories. This is from over my life from the time we moved to the country to now. Both my parents grew up in the country, on farms and my mother was a very musical person. She and her sisters played at box suppers around that were close enough to walk to or drive. They also cut a record and played live music on the radio. I have never lived more than 10 miles from where I was born. My parents only had an 8th grade education but insisted brother and I go to high school and I went on to college. Brother was killed at age 16. Dad studied carpentry, machine repair, and anything else he needed to do all he could to make a living. Buildings he built are still standing while buildings builds be professionals around have fallen down. I remember when he built the hay barn it was just after there was a bad flu epidemic and the shots were terrible. He would take 3 or 4 hammers up in the rafters and on the roof then come down to collect them all after dropping them. The flu shot caused problems with his grip.


It has been really interesting and enjoyable, Tricia hearing your reminiscences. Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your internet is not always reliable, is it?


It comes and goes like the tide :sm02:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,you jogged my memory ---not easy these days !
Before I married I would buy my future husband drip dry shirts to cut down on my ironing shirt days .He was working away from home and at weekends he would go home ,his mother would do the washing and ironing for him and Sunday night he drove back to his lodgings .Well the treatment those shirts received did nothing to save me I can ssure you .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Toni for relaying the message about Dodie. Tell her we miss her too and hope she feels better soon.

DFL, those short row designs in the link you sent are amazing. They almost look like knitting sculptures. I have not done anything like that, but sure like it. 

Those candied tomatoes sound very yummy Barbara. I will have to try that. My dh made cucumber soup yesterday in the blender. Just cucumbers, yogurt, dill, garlic and he added cooked potatoes to,thicken it a bit. It was good and quite refreshing.

Yes Julie, I have started the mitts again and even decided to use different yarn colors. Thing are going along good now and I am much happier with how it looks and of course how it will fit, now that I have in mind which way it goes!
Pg. 74


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Julie. I would not trade it. It amazes me so many people complain.about being bored. If I ever said to Mom I was bored I was given a task. Before TV I read, lots, then there was cross stitch, clothing to make and repair, knitting and crochet.
> All can be done with little money.
> 
> Anyone else ever take the backs of legs of jeans on sew over the fronts of others to make them last longer? Dad called it half soling. Mom sewed them on from just below the pockets to about 6" above the hem. It looked neat and lasted longer than sewing on a little patch.


I do recall the jean patches altho people did smaller ones as they liked the look and often used contrasting fabric. I have friend who really is very penny pinching. He found a glue, silicone based, that he uses to glue jean patches on his pants. By the time my pants reach that point there is little left of the fabric to use on anything. I have one pair of cotton twill pants since the 1990's that is so covered with paints and tar and cement. A friend once marveled at them as a piece of art. However, all those layers of color have been worn down and the fabric shredded. I still wear them on occasion when doing that kind of work but they are way too big on me now so not comfortable. Today people are spending a fortune on buying worn out jeans as a fashion statement.

Busy lives are often the most interesting ones.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni for relaying the message about Dodie. Tell her we miss her too and hope she feels better soon.
> 
> DFL, those short row designs in the link you sent are amazing. They almost look like knitting sculptures. I have not done anything like that, but sure like it.
> 
> ...


That cold cucumber soup sounds good. I should have made a cold cucumber soup yesterday, too. It was sooooo hot and humid and hard to eat. I grabbed a soupy yogurt for dinner and a few hours later finished off a simple kale salad. Even the walnuts in it felt too much in this heat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't think slugs belong in the house...which is why I'm a bit bloodthirsty when it comes to the treatment of the critters. I remember my Grand-Aunt in Southern Mississippi having a few in her house. It's been at least 15-20 years now since I saw/met her...and I'm glad I had the experience!
> 
> I would have enjoyed meeting my actual Grandmother but she died from TB when my Mom was 3 or 4. So I cannot have every wish! :sm03:


 My understanding is that many bugs and critters grow to supersize in the Southern climate. I can imagine a huge slug would not turn me on either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It comes and goes like the tide :sm02:


The downside of living in a rural paradise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,you jogged my memory ---not easy these days !
> Before I married I would buy my future husband drip dry shirts to cut down on my ironing shirt days .He was working away from home and at weekends he would go home ,his mother would do the washing and ironing for him and Sunday night he drove back to his lodgings .Well the treatment those shirts received did nothing to save me I can ssure you .


Oh dear!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had read about the egg shells & put them around my tomatoes as I had problems there before but hadn't previously had them bother the cabbages, I guess they will get into everything. Grrr
> 
> Tamarque, I tried to check in a couple of websites for the Helix tosta, I will call the health food store in Lloydminster tomorrow & see if they have it or know where I can get it. Maybe one of the greenhouses will know also.
> 
> My friend signed us up this morning for a daylong workshop at Holes Greenhouse in Edmonton in October, we are to learn motzarella cheese making, curing meats & sausage making, when I am there I can ask about that as well


I posted my Canadian contacts for sources of homeopathic remedies in Canada. One person sent this link for a place north of Toronto. You will have to check if to see if they do mail order. But I would ask them for Canadian labs from which you can order. I am sure the list owner of this group that I belong to would have broader knowledge and will send on any info she sends me.

http://www.naturesemporium.com/

I would be very surprised if garden centers knew anything about homeopathy and may even mock you for asking about it, so think twice about doing that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Since this was a wip posting, I did make some progress on my project. It is also my Olympics wip for IN the Loft challenge.
> It is a Forest Paths cowl/hood and is currently 7.5 inches. Goal is over 15" with plans for 18".


It's looking good, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The downside of living in a rural paradise.


Exactly :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--wanted to tell you the cowl is coming along swell.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all. Hope you enjoyed all the stories or at least some of them.
> Sorry I haven'the commented on much but I was wracking my brain to remember the stories. This is from over my life from the time we moved to the country to now. Both my parents grew up in the country, on farms and my mother was a very musical person. She and her sisters played at box suppers around that were close enough to walk to or drive. They also cut a record and played live music on the radio. I have never lived more than 10 miles from where I was born. My parents only had an 8th grade education but insisted brother and I go to high school and I went on to college. Brother was killed at age 16. Dad studied carpentry, machine repair, and anything else he needed to do all he could to make a living. Buildings he built are still standing while buildings builds be professionals around have fallen down. I remember when he built the hay barn it was just after there was a bad flu epidemic and the shots were terrible. He would take 3 or 4 hammers up in the rafters and on the roof then come down to collect them all after dropping them. The flu shot caused problems with his grip.


Your storied life has been wonderful, Tricia. Very sorry about your brother's short life. It sounds like you had very industrious parents. Thanks for these two weeks. I am up next and will post a link to the new LP later today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni for relaying the message about Dodie. Tell her we miss her too and hope she feels better soon.
> 
> DFL, those short row designs in the link you sent are amazing. They almost look like knitting sculptures. I have not done anything like that, but sure like it.
> 
> ...


Caryn, the cucumber soup sounds good and easy. I didn't feel great yesterday, not bad, just not good. I have. Started saving leftover steak in the freezer. My DH likes it, while I am more of a salmon girl. Anyway, I had enough to make a nice beef stew. So much better than other types of beef. Used the last of the carrots from last year's garden, onions, peppers and those purple tomatoes from this year's garden and a few potatoes. Tasted pretty good.

Ronie, I'll have to think of some ways to use the little oven roasted tomatoes. Rice might just work. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Okra is one vegetable I've never tried. I think it's a southern thing?
> 
> I really like using the dried tomatoes in salad, so much better in winter than the "cardboard" things we get in the stores.


We are going to Yosemite and then San Francisco at the end of the month. Once upon a time my sister in SF offered me her dehydrator. I asked if the offer was still available. May be a way to dry the extra tomatoes. I also love dried bell pepper slices.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--these past couple of weeks have been lots of fun with your cow and farm stories. Great job!
thanx a bunch. You were fortunate to have such supportive family and people who taught you well how to work and to appreciate the world around you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think I remember that one. Here it is--you have a very sharp memory Tricia
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


Yes that is it... I don't know why it isn't in my ravelry library... should be.. Thanks for the link too... it was a lot of fun but I was happy to be done with it...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I have really enjoyed all your stories.. and can relate to more than a few.. I was raised a City girl.. but always sought out the little patch of grass! I was lucky to have a school close to where I was raised so we would go and pretend it was our farm.. LOL back then we weren't allowed to watch TV unless it was after dinner.. it then became during the cold seasons that we could watch it while Mom got dinner ready.. but not day time TV in our house.. 
So when I moved to the ranch and we didn't have reception for a TV we learned to keep occupied in other ways.. I learned to can my garden and quilt.. I sewed a lot of the kids clothes. I also learned to tat on the ranch. Plus I volunteered for everything.. LOL if a neighbor needed something I was the person to call.. I loved it.. I got far to fat though and it took moving back to town to wittle off some of the pounds.. LOL
I would move back in a heart beat if there was a future in it.. as it is the years spend ranching really hurt our retirement funds.. and reaching 60 next month it is a worry right now... which is why I am working at a gift shop instead of for myself anymore.. but the memories will always be with us.. and I was happy to have the kids our there enjoying life with out Nintendo!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are going to Yosemite and then San Francisco at the end of the month. Once upon a time my sister in SF offered me her dehydrator. I asked if the offer was still available. May be a way to dry the extra tomatoes. I also love dried bell pepper slices.


Have fun in SF!! it is a beautiful city... I loved growing up near there and being able to go when ever we wanted.. one year my sister and I took the bus.. we had a blast! I would go up with my school friends too... and of course all our field trips were to the city.. :sm01: I know it has changed a lot since then but it is still beautiful.. and with a Sister there she knows the 'non tourist' spots.. you will have a wonderful trip I am sure..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am making 'Kombucha' today!! my boss brought in her scoby and some starter for me and I am going to start it this morning and get it all set up.. I am buying a bottle a day on sale for $3 and to make my own is the cost of making a cup of tea.. so much more reasonable.. 
http://www.foodrenegade.com/how-to-brew-kombucha-double-fermentation-method/ It is so good and good for you... I just wish I had my own bottles... I have to use Joe's bottles that he uses for his beer... I'll get my own some day.. they are not easy to find. I should look at amazon.. I bet I could pick some up from there.. or take a road trip to the same store Joe gets his bottles.. :sm02:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Gift-Tags-for-Handmade-gifts-from-Eskimimi-Makes.pdf

Thought I would share this download for gift tags for knitted items. It seems fitting because some start early on gift knitting. I really like this one!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL I have done a short row shawl that had a beautiful leaf look to it and I cannot find it anywhere.. I had it on Ravelry and I know that a few of us here did it.. but I must just be tired or something.. It started with a P I'll look tomorrow.. anyway I love the designers patterns that you shared.. I really can 't pick a Favorite!! every time I scrolled down I found another one I liked... Are you planning on making one?? I think it would be a lot of fun.. I do enjoy a good short row pattern.. I started a stash buster afghan and oh my gosh the amount I would need would of taken ages.. then I started a fish afghan.. Well..... lets just say I'm not good at finishing them but I have started a few.. LOL


If we find one, maybe I can host a knit-a-long for one. I would really like to find a free pattern to use for a KAL...I will continue to look and maybe we can. I know that Skeino's site has a short-row project called the "Grace" shawl (triangle) and then there is a Grace scarf (rectangle)...but her patterns are unique and really lovely. I read a review of one of her shawls with flowers. The knitter said it took one hour for her first flower...wow...that's a lot of time. Maybe she was just figuring out the pattern. Either way...I will keep looking for some that might be possibilities...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found a lot of interest in Kate Davies blog on Estonian Knitting:
> 
> https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/08/12/estonian-knitting-i-traditions-and-techniques/


Reimann is the same author of the Haapsula Shawl....so this might be a great book. thanks so very much for the link....I think this is one blog I might follow.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think I remember that one. Here it is--you have a very sharp memory Tricia
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


Yes, that is a lovely one...Maybe this would be a great start.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl This is the Miss Grace Shawl from Skeino...and there are other great shawls from Skeino also.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Have fun in SF!! it is a beautiful city... I loved growing up near there and being able to go when ever we wanted.. one year my sister and I took the bus.. we had a blast! I would go up with my school friends too... and of course all our field trips were to the city.. :sm01: I know it has changed a lot since then but it is still beautiful.. and with a Sister there she knows the 'non tourist' spots.. you will have a wonderful trip I am sure..


Thanks, Ronie. My sister lives in the east bay and has been there many years. We have been there a lot and there is always something new to see. We will spend two days with her since she is coming here for the balloon fiesta in early Oct. My cousin from Naselle, WA is coming, too. We are going to have a cousin get together with our Santa Fe and Akbuquerque cousins. Should be fun. I have been working on the menu. We have one celiac, one vegetarian, one gluten sensitive (me), and one with numerous food allergies. Should be interesting. We are going to trial chicken in the grill tomorrow using the device for beer butt chicken but with dry cider instead, for the gluten sensitive ones.

Got a little distracted there ???? Then, we will spend 4 days with our daughter who lives just south of the city in Glen Park.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, that is a lovely one...Maybe this would be a great start.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl This is the Miss Grace Shawl from Skeino...and there are other great shawls from Skeino also.


The Miss Grace Shawl has caught my eye since I first became entranced with it on Pinterest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I am making 'Kombucha' today!! my boss brought in her scoby and some starter for me and I am going to start it this morning and get it all set up.. I am buying a bottle a day on sale for $3 and to make my own is the cost of making a cup of tea.. so much more reasonable..
> http://www.foodrenegade.com/how-to-brew-kombucha-double-fermentation-method/ It is so good and good for you... I just wish I had my own bottles... I have to use Joe's bottles that he uses for his beer... I'll get my own some day.. they are not easy to find. I should look at amazon.. I bet I could pick some up from there.. or take a road trip to the same store Joe gets his bottles.. :sm02:


Congratulations on your Kombucha making. I have been using the same SCOBY given to me 2 yrs ago. Have even revived it after letting dry out accidentally by using vinegar as the starter. Lots of info online about making Kombucha. I use 1 gallon jar for the culturing and quart size glass jars for the second ferment and storage--they are a more convenient size. The important thing to know, if you want the fizz quality, is to make sure the jars for the second ferment are filled as close to the top as possible and the lid is on tight. For the first ferment, I just cover the jar with cheese cloth and a rubber band to keep out the fruit flies. The entire set up was so downright cheap as there was no equipment to buy and no waste. All reusable glass jars and lids and SCOBY.

Once you realize how easy this is, fermenting fresh vegetables can be your next venture. Just as easy. Fresh food, glass jars or crocks, and salt. I have several jars set up and need to do more once I figure out where to store it all. Wish I had a real cool basement, I mean temperature wise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Likewise Mum always had us busy- she taught me so much- after school at 6 years old was a turning point in learning skills, I learned to iron shirts about then too- well before the days of drip dry.


I learned to iron but still hate it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.eskimimimakes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Gift-Tags-for-Handmade-gifts-from-Eskimimi-Makes.pdf
> 
> Thought I would share this download for gift tags for knitted items. It seems fitting because some start early on gift knitting. I really like this one!!!


Neat, but how do you use this pdf?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It comes and goes like the tide :sm02:


You live in a town, don't you? 
We have trouble with our internet, especially in summer when there are leaves on the trees. Had a terrible time this spring, DH had to go out & cut some trees, then it was better. The crazy Internet company put the tower in town, which is down in a hollow instead of finding a high spot????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> If we find one, maybe I can host a knit-a-long for one. I would really like to find a free pattern to use for a KAL...I will continue to look and maybe we can. I know that Skeino's site has a short-row project called the "Grace" shawl (triangle) and then there is a Grace scarf (rectangle)...but her patterns are unique and really lovely. I read a review of one of her shawls with flowers. The knitter said it took one hour for her first flower...wow...that's a lot of time. Maybe she was just figuring out the pattern. Either way...I will keep looking for some that might be possibilities...


That would be fun. Will try to forage thru my online collection of patterns to see what I have saved. They will all be free patterns.

When we did the Monet shawl almost 2 yrs ago now, I changed the pattern by using short rows. It was a fun venture in free style knitting and that might be a good effort--chosing a basic shape and creating short row designs in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I do recall the jean patches altho people did smaller ones as they liked the look and often used contrasting fabric. I have friend who really is very penny pinching. He found a glue, silicone based, that he uses to glue jean patches on his pants. By the time my pants reach that point there is little left of the fabric to use on anything. I have one pair of cotton twill pants since the 1990's that is so covered with paints and tar and cement. A friend once marveled at them as a piece of art. However, all those layers of color have been worn down and the fabric shredded. I still wear them on occasion when doing that kind of work but they are way too big on me now so not comfortable. Today people are spending a fortune on buying worn out jeans as a fashion statement.
> 
> Busy lives are often the most interesting ones.


I can't imagine buying jeans with holes in. I know my younger son has done thatð How can holes be a fashion statement? but then having the crack of your butt hang out isn't s fashion statement to me either!ð³

I'm going to go in search of some worn out jeans this winter, I saw a blanket made from them that is so pretty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, that is a lovely one...Maybe this would be a great start.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl This is the Miss Grace Shawl from Skeino...and there are other great shawls from Skeino also.


Yes, it is nice. Reminds me of a pair of mitts I made last year with a similar free style type pattern


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Ronie. My sister lives in the east bay and has been there many years. We have been there a lot and there is always something new to see. We will spend two days with her since she is coming here for the balloon fiesta in early Oct. My cousin from Naselle, WA is coming, too. We are going to have a cousin get together with our Santa Fe and Akbuquerque cousins. Should be fun. I have been working on the menu. We have one celiac, one vegetarian, one gluten sensitive (me), and one with numerous food allergies. Should be interesting. We are going to trial chicken in the grill tomorrow using the device for beer butt chicken but with dry cider instead, for the gluten sensitive ones.
> 
> Got a little distracted there ???? Then, we will spend 4 days with our daughter who lives just south of the city in Glen Park.


Hmmm, sounds like Vegetarian Paleo


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I learned to iron but still hate it.


Oh, yes. Laundry would be done and brought into the house. Set up ironing board and had to iron all my clothes. Remember when drip dry came into being. What a joy. But then even gave that up as knit wear and sweaters and jeans and sweats became my wardrobe. Have never looked back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I posted my Canadian contacts for sources of homeopathic remedies in Canada. One person sent this link for a place north of Toronto. You will have to check if to see if they do mail order. But I would ask them for Canadian labs from which you can order. I am sure the list owner of this group that I belong to would have broader knowledge and will send on any info she sends me.
> 
> http://www.naturesemporium.com/
> 
> I would be very surprised if garden centers knew anything about homeopathy and may even mock you for asking about it, so think twice about doing that.


Thanks, I will see f they have it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine buying jeans with holes in. I know my younger son has done thatð How can holes be a fashion statement? but then having the crack of your butt hang out isn't s fashion statement to me either!ð³
> 
> I'm going to go in search of some worn out jeans this winter, I saw a blanket made from them that is so pretty


Agree with you totally. My take on it is that it was another of those class based issues. Poorer folk are put down and rejected for wearing clothes that are worn, as are people who do physical labor and have clothes that get to look like that, but then richer folk buy these at exorbitant prices pretending to be? What? Chic? Declasse? I find it rather insulting.

That quilt, OTH, is a very creative project and continues an old tradition of women making quilts out of worn out clothing as well as creating a family memory piece as all the pieces remind one of someone and/or something personal in their past.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are going to Yosemite and then San Francisco at the end of the month. Once upon a time my sister in SF offered me her dehydrator. I asked if the offer was still available. May be a way to dry the extra tomatoes. I also love dried bell pepper slices.


Hope you enjoy your vacation, I've not been to that part of the US but hope to some day when our $ is worth more than .75????
I just did mine in the oven on cookie sheets. More like fruit leather than dried, still kind of chewy. That's why I keep them in the freezer. I Have a dehydrator but didn't use it for this.

I just cut them in 1/2, put cut side up, drizzled with olive oil & sprinkled with oregano & seasoning salt. Don't remember how long they were in the oven, I just wanted them, I think it was at least an hour at 325


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I will see f they have it.


I have gotten a few other responses from Canadians and it seems Canada has very few resources for homeopathic remedies. Hahnemann Labs in California and Helios in the UK are major labs and are mail order businesses. Hahnemann Labs is obviously closer to you and the shipping hopefully cheaper than from Helios, but maybe not. I order from both labs frequently and both have great services. I call Hahnemann but you can order online. Helios I don't call for obvious reasons. So if the more local source does not pan out, here are the other websites:

https://www.helios.co.uk/

http://www.hahnemannlabs.com/

Needless to say, if you have any problems with these sites, let me know and I can help you negotiate thru them


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you enjoy your vacation, I've not been to that part of the US but hope to some day when our $ is worth more than .75????
> I just did mine in the oven on cookie sheets. More like fruit leather than dried, still kind of chewy. That's why I keep them in the freezer. I Have a dehydrator but didn't use it for this.
> 
> I just cut them in 1/2, put cut side up, drizzled with olive oil & sprinkled with oregano & seasoning salt. Don't remember how long they were in the oven, I just wanted them, I think it was at least an hour at 325


Oh, I did mine at much lower temps so as to try not to kill the enzymes and nutrients. It took a lot longer to reach the state of dryness but felt comfortable with the process. I also did not oil or herb them as the tomatoes themselves had so much flavor. It was so concentrated in the dried form. YUMM


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--just rec'd this from a practitioner in Canada

who says "Here are three sources in Canada that I deal with:"

Bio Lonrenco - a company of excellent character http://biolonreco.ca/
Seroyal - has a very broad range products http://www.seroyal.com/
ABC Homeopathy - can find some potencies at times not available elsewhere 
http://www.abchomeopathy.com/

I posted about an hour? ago and have so many people trying to help. Love the homeopathic community.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well I am making 'Kombucha' today!! my boss brought in her scoby and some starter for me and I am going to start it this morning and get it all set up.. I am buying a bottle a day on sale for $3 and to make my own is the cost of making a cup of tea.. so much more reasonable..
> http://www.foodrenegade.com/how-to-brew-kombucha-double-fermentation-method/ It is so good and good for you... I just wish I had my own bottles... I have to use Joe's bottles that he uses for his beer... I'll get my own some day.. they are not easy to find. I should look at amazon.. I bet I could pick some up from there.. or take a road trip to the same store Joe gets his bottles.. :sm02:


I have mine on the go but using a continuous fermentation method :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--what a summer of traveling for you and family. So much fun and connection.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Work has been taking all my time, and what few minutes I have left I a knitting the Olympic games relay race shawl. I am still over twenty pages behind but will get caught up, maybe in September, lol.

Hope DFL is better.

Love the dragonfly photo Bev.

pg 60


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have mine on the go but using a continuous fermentation method :sm24:


I don't know what you mean by a continuous fermentation method.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Gotta say these 2 weeks are proving to be such a challenge with the weather so hot and humid. Discovered, in the bathroom, mold bloomed last nite massively. Cleaned it and washed the floor. Two hours later is it still wet!!!! That is how high the humidity is.

Decided to take a chance and treat the flea beetle infected eggplants and chinese greens with the new remedy I made. I didn't even finish the chinese green row and the rain began. Have to admit how good it felt, but so frustrating. I like the ground to be on the dryer side when I apply remedies to ensure the plants really take it up into their system. With all the rain we have had for days now, the ground has been consistenly wet but the flea beetles are sucking away. Now the sun is hotly out again!

Want to go to this Arts & Crafts Fair here in town and was just debating about handling the heat but the rain makes it less inviting. This is the fair the producer wanted me in and was going to make room for a table for me but I declined. Too much money and too many craft fair failures: my energy for doing one now is about minus 10, but really want to check it out. Maybe in a few minutes will run over there and chance the rain. And maybe it won't be so crowded. That would be a plus.

DIL invited me for dinner which is a first. We were going to take gd to the Craft Fair but DIL backed out because of the heat. I am thrilled that she asked me over for dinner. My son would never have allowed this, and didn't. Will make some kind of garden salad--cabbage or kale. May have to pick in the rain but right now that sounds good. 

FYI, the heat + humidity around here is downright dangerous now. There has been a multi-country weather warning for several days with the heat index in triple digits due to the humidity. Even early this a.m. when the temp read only 80*F, stepping out side was like an intense sauna. Have barely been able to move for days now. I have no A/C.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I don't know what you mean by a continuous fermentation method.


You keep on adding tea and (in my case honey). You only wash the the container every couple of months. Kombucha is most useful at 15 days old but undrinkable. With this method you have a mixture of old and new so you can drink it. It also cuts down on handling the scoby so less likely to introduce moulds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, that is a lovely one...Maybe this would be a great start.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl This is the Miss Grace Shawl from Skeino...and there are other great shawls from Skeino also.


Skeino sure has some beautiful colors. I like making shawls but people here just don't wear them. Occasionally I see one at a wedding but that's it. I try to make narrow ones that I can wear as a scarf, even then you don't see many wearing them. My sister goes to some fancy parties where she wears formal dress so I made her an Ashton shawl but she's never used it????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I learned to iron but still hate it.


It is far from my favourite task, but as I like wearing cotton, rather necessary!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--just rec'd this from a practitioner in Canada
> 
> who says "Here are three sources in Canada that I deal with:"
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I will see what I can find. Anything to keep the slimy little buggers away!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Gotta say these 2 weeks are proving to be such a challenge with the weather so hot and humid. Discovered, in the bathroom, mold bloomed last nite massively. Cleaned it and washed the floor. Two hours later is it still wet!!!! That is how high the humidity is.
> 
> Decided to take a chance and treat the flea beetle infected eggplants and chinese greens with the new remedy I made. I didn't even finish the chinese green row and the rain began. Have to admit how good it felt, but so frustrating. I like the ground to be on the dryer side when I apply remedies to ensure the plants really take it up into their system. With all the rain we have had for days now, the ground has been consistenly wet but the flea beetles are sucking away. Now the sun is hotly out again!
> 
> ...


What are you using in the flea beetles? We get lots if them here as well.
Have fun at the craft fair & supper at your sons. How old us GD? 
It's been very humid here this summer, very unusual for us. We don't have temps near that high.thank goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You keep on adding tea and (in my case honey). You only wash the the container every couple of months. Kombucha is most useful at 15 days old but undrinkable. With this method you have a mixture of old and new so you can drink it. It also cuts down on handling the scoby so less likely to introduce moulds.


I've never heard of this drink before, doesn't really sound very appetizing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is far from my favourite task, but as I like wearing cotton, rather necessary!


I do very little ironing now, wear mostly t shirts, capris & jeans. Only dress clothes get ironed. I used to iron all my uniforms for work, another task I don't miss.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks so much, I will see what I can find. Anything to keep the slimy little buggers away!


As said, don't hesitate to ask me for help if you need finding or using the remedy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you using in the flea beetles? We get lots if them here as well.
> Have fun at the craft fair & supper at your sons. How old us GD?
> It's been very humid here this summer, very unusual for us. We don't have temps near that high.thank goodness.


Now the flea beetles seem to be another headache. I tried one remedy called metha (mint) and it helped a lot but not completely. Perhaps I should have gotten a higher potency or simply retreated when the flea beetles seemed to come back. However the metha allowed my eggplants and chinese greens to suvive and grow. The chinese greens did beautifully. I am losing 2 or 3 eggplants and assume it is from the flea beetles but actually have eggplants now growing on at least 6 of the plants. Not expecting great success as per other years I put in a lot of plants so am very happy to see some fruiting happening. For me this is great success.

The remedy I gave today for flea beetles is made from the herb Hyssop and it was a challenge to get it. Apparently with the 3500 remedies in the homeopathic pharmica, no one ever made a remedy out of Hyssop or Summer Savory. I finally found an herbalist who had some Hyssop tincture and I made the remedy from that. So you can order some Mentha, 6C potency and try it. Otherwise I can send you the protocol for making your own homeopathic remedy. You may already know how to make tinctures, but that is not hard to do either. Next year I plan on growing summer savory for myself or trying to find some of the dried herb. I was stunned that it not available and I called herbalists all over the country (I can be really persistent). FYI, the summer savory is for fungus/bacterial infection which seems to hit the cukes and squashes but so far is not so bad. I think some of the bacterial infection is from striped cucumber beetles which carry the bacteria so they give the cukes a double whammy.

I think a lot of my problems are due to the high pH of my soil and need to add a lot more sulphur than I did and do it at least 3 or 4 times a year. The first time I did it, a lot of the problems disappeared or diminished. So that was a clear learning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of this drink before, doesn't really sound very appetizing.


Kombucha is a fermented tea drink. It is reportedly very health for building gut bacteria as are many fermented foods. What Norma describes doesn't sound inviting but it really is a good drink. It has a fizzy character which I like a lot and find it very refreshing. The biggest task is getting your hands on the culture which is called a SCOBY. It feels slimy to the touch but the drink is not at all. Once you have the culture, it can last forever. Mine is 2 yrs old now and was given to me by a woman whose culture had multiplied tremendously because that is what it does. I find it fascinating as it multiplies in layers. At some point you might have a jar with well over an inch of culture and can peel off the layers and give them away, put them in smoothies, feed it to the dog, or put it in the compost--all healthful choices. I use organic black or green teas and organic sugar. The culture literally eats up the sugar as part of the fermenting process so the drink is not sweet and depending on how long you let the culture sit, has virtually no sugar content.

I do a double ferment and flavoring can be added in the second ferment. People like to add ginger or berries or other fruits. I prefer it au naturelle, but love the fizziness of the second stage. In the stores a pint bottle is $4. It costs less than $2/gallon. So home made is so much better to do. Most people just leave their fermenting jar on a counter and keep refilling it. Lots of information online about how to do it. And you can send away for the culture if you cannot find someone to give you some.

You might ask at your upcoming workshop if anyone has any as those sound like the kind of people who might.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, Tanya has replied beautifully. I dont second ferment mine and it is very drinkable and not very fizzy. I dont do bubbles. I have Crohns Disease so I try to have as much probiotic foods as possible. I brew all sorts of things Viili and Kefir which are types of yoghurt. I also ferment things as I managed better with digesting them. Everyone says I have a Witches Kitchen :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, Tanya has replied beautifully. I dont second ferment mine and it is very drinkable and not very fizzy. I dont do bubbles. I have Crohns Disease so I try to have as much probiotic foods as possible. I brew all sorts of things Viili and Kefir which are types of yoghurt. I also ferment things as I managed better with digesting them. Everyone says I have a Witches Kitchen :sm24:


Let's celebrate women's history and the 'witches' that really were the healers and midwives that were killed off and repressed when the Catholic Church waged war against them in its militaristic quest for power. Remember it was called the Inquisition in Europe and the Crusades in Africa. So your 'witch' kitchen is a tribute to the wonderful traditions of woman as healers and life givers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do very little ironing now, wear mostly t shirts, capris & jeans. Only dress clothes get ironed. I used to iron all my uniforms for work, another task I don't miss.


 :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Likewise Mum always had us busy- she taught me so much- after school at 6 years old was a turning point in learning skills, I learned to iron shirts about then too- well before the days of drip dry.


OR dryers. I remember freezing my fingers hanging clothes on the line, bringing the in frozen stiff and putting them beside the wood stove to thaw/dry.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Yes that is it... I don't know why it isn't in my ravelry library... should be.. Thanks for the link too... it was a lot of fun but I was happy to be done with it...


Same for me and I would have liked more coverage on arms and back. Not real fond of things around my neck, even though shirts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Let's celebrate women's history and the 'witches' that really were the healers and midwives that were killed off and repressed when the Catholic Church waged war against them in its militaristic quest for power. Remember it was called the Inquisition in Europe and the Crusades in Africa. So your 'witch' kitchen is a tribute to the wonderful traditions of woman as healers and life givers.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think I remember that one. Here it is--you have a very sharp memory Tricia
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


I exercise it constantly. Knitting patterns, reading, puzzles - especially Soduko, there is no idle time, even watching TV I have to be doing something else. I also co-lead a Celebrate Recovery group and teach an adult Bible study

Good genetics too. Nursing home employees always commented on how bright Dad was in his mid-80s. The opposite with mom. At 69 she did not know me but knew dad. I think she was looking for a young girl and my presence upset her, a stranger in her domain! But I remember walking the roads as a teenager and younger, searching for her mother. Guess I did inherit some good things after all. My health has been so bad I thought I inherited all the bad stuff from both sides.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I have really enjoyed all your stories.. and can relate to more than a few.. I was raised a City girl.. but always sought out the little patch of grass! I was lucky to have a school close to where I was raised so we would go and pretend it was our farm.. LOL back then we weren't allowed to watch TV unless it was after dinner.. it then became during the cold seasons that we could watch it while Mom got dinner ready.. but not day time TV in our house..
> So when I moved to the ranch and we didn't have reception for a TV we learned to keep occupied in other ways.. I learned to can my garden and quilt.. I sewed a lot of the kids clothes. I also learned to tat on the ranch. Plus I volunteered for everything.. LOL if a neighbor needed something I was the person to call.. I loved it.. I got far to fat though and it took moving back to town to wittle off some of the pounds.. LOL
> I would move back in a heart beat if there was a future in it.. as it is the years spend ranching really hurt our retirement funds.. and reaching 60 next month it is a worry right now... which is why I am working at a gift shop instead of for myself anymore.. but the memories will always be with us.. and I was happy to have the kids our there enjoying life with out Nintendo!!!


Retirement costs more than the formula that has been used for years. There is insurance for health in addition to medicare, insurance to cover what medicare doesn't, insurance for drugs, insurance for dental, insurance for eyes/glasses. You don't have to have the last 3, it depends on health issues but for me, Insulin is >$100.00 a month. If you do not have an HSA account I suggest setting one up and saving the maximum you can in it. It helps with medical costs and lowers income tax. You cannot deposit to it after starting social security. I just used the last of mine, but it paid deductibles for 4 years. Every little bit helps.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> If we find one, maybe I can host a knit-a-long for one. I would really like to find a free pattern to use for a KAL...I will continue to look and maybe we can. I know that Skeino's site has a short-row project called the "Grace" shawl (triangle) and then there is a Grace scarf (rectangle)...but her patterns are unique and really lovely. I read a review of one of her shawls with flowers. The knitter said it took one hour for her first flower...wow...that's a lot of time. Maybe she was just figuring out the pattern. Either way...I will keep looking for some that might be possibilities...


DFL. You might look here and see if anything of interest. I think all of these are free.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=short%20row&availability=free&sort=best


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Now the flea beetles seem to be another headache. I tried one remedy called metha (mint) and it helped a lot but not completely. Perhaps I should have gotten a higher potency or simply retreated when the flea beetles seemed to come back. However the metha allowed my eggplants and chinese greens to suvive and grow. The chinese greens did beautifully. I am losing 2 or 3 eggplants and assume it is from the flea beetles but actually have eggplants now growing on at least 6 of the plants. Not expecting great success as per other years I put in a lot of plants so am very happy to see some fruiting happening. For me this is great success.
> 
> The remedy I gave today for flea beetles is made from the herb Hyssop and it was a challenge to get it. Apparently with the 3500 remedies in the homeopathic pharmica, no one ever made a remedy out of Hyssop or Summer Savory. I finally found an herbalist who had some Hyssop tincture and I made the remedy from that. So you can order some Mentha, 6C potency and try it. Otherwise I can send you the protocol for making your own homeopathic remedy. You may already know how to make tinctures, but that is not hard to do either. Next year I plan on growing summer savory for myself or trying to find some of the dried herb. I was stunned that it not available and I called herbalists all over the country (I can be really persistent). FYI, the summer savory is for fungus/bacterial infection which seems to hit the cukes and squashes but so far is not so bad. I think some of the bacterial infection is from striped cucumber beetles which carry the bacteria so they give the cukes a double whammy.
> 
> I think a lot of my problems are due to the high pH of my soil and need to add a lot more sulphur than I did and do it at least 3 or 4 times a year. The first time I did it, a lot of the problems disappeared or diminished. So that was a clear learning.


Hearing that flea beetles don't like mint explains a lot to m e. I have a big plant in the garden next to some Chinese cabbage & didn't get flea beetles in it. Normally they attack with a vengeance. Maybe just planting it around them will help?
I'm sure I've seen seeds for summer savoury in the seed catalogue I order from. 
Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine buying jeans with holes in. I know my younger son has done thatð How can holes be a fashion statement? but then having the crack of your butt hang out isn't s fashion statement to me either!ð³
> 
> I'm going to go in search of some worn out jeans this winter, I saw a blanket made from them that is so pretty


You might want to make a few squares from cotton first. Course worn jeans are softer than new denim. Cathedral windows?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, Tanya has replied beautifully. I dont second ferment mine and it is very drinkable and not very fizzy. I dont do bubbles. I have Crohns Disease so I try to have as much probiotic foods as possible. I brew all sorts of things Viili and Kefir which are types of yoghurt. I also ferment things as I managed better with digesting them. Everyone says I have a Witches Kitchen :sm24:


???????? I can remember the first time my Mom & I made sauerkraut, my Scots-Irish background wasn't prone to doing that until we moved to Saskatchewan where there are many German, Polish, Ukranian & Russian people. Anyway, my Moms sister & husband came from Ontario to visit. The first thing my uncle said when he came through the door was what the hell died in your kitchen????????????. It sure tastes good but does stink up the house when you're doing it.
I suggested doing some with that enormous cabbage I brought in but my DH said for as much a we eat in a year I was not to stink up the house☹ Do have a recipe for doing sauerkraut in quart sealers, just add salt & vinegar to the cabbage, fill with boiling water & seal, it comes out quite good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hearing that flea beetles don't like mint explains a lot to m e. I have a big plant in the garden next to some Chinese cabbage & didn't get flea beetles in it. Normally they attack with a vengeance. Maybe just planting it around them will help?
> I'm sure I've seen seeds for summer savoury in the seed catalogue I order from.
> Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge.


My pleasure Bonnie and

By Jove, you've got it! Often in homeopathy we use the remedy the enemy of the pest; other times we use the same or similar. So Ocymum, which is basil, is very helpful with tomatoes. Basil and tomatoes are good companions. Helix is the snail and useful for some snails (not mine) and slugs which are similar but not the same.

I did buy Summer Savory last week as I found them in an ag store. Will plant them next year and hopefully have enough to make a tincture and some remedy. The difference betw using the herb and the remedy is that the remedy is taken up into the plant and works to strengthen it vital force. I have to leave now but can tell you some interesting and funny stories later. Have a good.....

I appreciate your knowledge, too, Bonnie. And always love talking gardening with people. This has been fun for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I would be very surprised if garden centers knew anything about homeopathy and may even mock you for asking about it, so think twice about doing that.


One of the beauties about living here is they do know about homeopathy and are not afraid to help you with alternate methods of controling pests. Makes it good for someone like me will all my lovely allergies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> You might want to make a few squares from cotton first. Course worn jeans are softer than new denim. Cathedral windows?


I think the old jeans will be soft enough. I was thinking of it for a beach/camper blanket so wouldn't have to be real soft anyway.
It's similar to cathedral windows which I have done before but this one has the raw edges of the denim exposed & is clipped like a rag quilt. It also used bright coloured squares for the centres instead of the rounds like I used before. Looks like it would go together quite quickly & I like that they don't have to be quilted after sewing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Let's celebrate women's history and the 'witches' that really were the healers and midwives that were killed off and repressed when the Catholic Church waged war against them in its militaristic quest for power. Remember it was called the Inquisition in Europe and the Crusades in Africa. So your 'witch' kitchen is a tribute to the wonderful traditions of woman as healers and life givers.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sauerkraut can smell the place out. I have got cute and make smallish amounts and when it is done I keep it in the fridge :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hmmm, sounds like Vegetarian Paleo


that's a new one!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you enjoy your vacation, I've not been to that part of the US but hope to some day when our $ is worth more than .75????
> I just did mine in the oven on cookie sheets. More like fruit leather than dried, still kind of chewy. That's why I keep them in the freezer. I Have a dehydrator but didn't use it for this.
> 
> I just cut them in 1/2, put cut side up, drizzled with olive oil & sprinkled with oregano & seasoning salt. Don't remember how long they were in the oven, I just wanted them, I think it was at least an hour at 325


Thanks for those tips, I many try that.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, I did mine at much lower temps so as to try not to kill the enzymes and nutrients. It took a lot longer to reach the state of dryness but felt comfortable with the process. I also did not oil or herb them as the tomatoes themselves had so much flavor. It was so concentrated in the dried form. YUMM


What temp did you use?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--what a summer of traveling for you and family. So much fun and connection.


Thanks, Tanya. We have the bug it seems. :m04:

I meant to add how nice it was that your DIL invited you to dinner.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope this works. Here is the link to the next LP. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418439-1.html
I feel like a little kid "I did it!" Thanks to Tricia for your help and for the last two weeks of wonderful stories.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tricia -- A great 2 weeks. The time zipped past. I got a lot of knitting done, but now I'm waiting for more yarn to finish up that afghan. So yesterday started a log-cabin knitted afghan. So the pattern on Ravelry and couldn't resist. I'm still trying to use up that Caron Simply Soft. Finished one block and now have a feel for the process. Good project to work on when time permits. 

Thanks again. Appreciate all the stories and talking about your farm. It was great sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tricia -- A great 2 weeks. The time zipped past. I got a lot of knitting done, but now I'm waiting for more yarn to finish up that afghan. So yesterday started a log-cabin knitted afghan. So the pattern on Ravelry and couldn't resist. I'm still trying to use up that Caron Simply Soft. Finished one block and now have a feel for the process. Good project to work on when time permits.
> 
> Thanks again. Appreciate all the stories and talking about your farm. It was great sharing.


I couldn't have said it better, Tricia! It's been a wonderful two weeks and I appreciate you sharing all your history and stories with us. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It's been an adventure just keeping up <<G>>. I'll be posting my responses/solutions in the new Fortnight's topic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> OR dryers. I remember freezing my fingers hanging clothes on the line, bringing the in frozen stiff and putting them beside the wood stove to thaw/dry.


We did that in Scotland!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the old jeans will be soft enough. I was thinking of it for a beach/camper blanket so wouldn't have to be real soft anyway.
> It's similar to cathedral windows which I have done before but this one has the raw edges of the denim exposed & is clipped like a rag quilt. It also used bright coloured squares for the centres instead of the rounds like I used before. Looks like it would go together quite quickly & I like that they don't have to be quilted after sewing.


I was thinking the jeans might be stiff to make the curved seams. It has been a long time since my eye sight has allowed me to quilt. I used to teach hand appliqué and did minature Baltimore quilts. After the MS set back I could not thread or handle small needles. It has been a difficult battle to overcome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What temp did you use?


As low as possible--200? 225?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments helping me with your memories that reminded me of another memory. I should have strung the stories out a little. I was struggling this last week to remember.

All the pictures, chatter and information shared are what makes this a great group. Some of my life seems different because we never had the money to modernize and continued to do things the old way. Some of my relation think there is a fortune here in old tools. Not really, just a lot of old, broken down stuff the later generation isn't interested in. New power tools, 4 wheelers to check fences, check cattle, etc. Rural water instead of fresh well water, chainsaws, convenience.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> As low as possible--200? 225?


That makes sense. My oven has a proof setting for bread making. I bet that would work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, you have hosted a wonderful fortnight. I have enjoyed sharing your memories so much. Thank you again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I couldn't have said it better, Tricia! It's been a wonderful two weeks and I appreciate you sharing all your history and stories with us. :sm24: :sm24:


Me too. A fascinating window onto your life - loved it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, you have hosted a wonderful fortnight. I have enjoyed sharing your memories so much. Thank you again.


From me too, Tricia!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all for your comments helping me with your memories that reminded me of another memory. I should have strung the stories out a little. I was struggling this last week to remember.
> 
> All the pictures, chatter and information shared are what makes this a great group. Some of my life seems different because we never had the money to modernize and continued to do things the old way. Some of my relation think there is a fortune here in old tools. Not really, just a lot of old, broken down stuff the later generation isn't interested in. New power tools, 4 wheelers to check fences, check cattle, etc. Rural water instead of fresh well water, chainsaws, convenience.


Tricia -- oh -- do I understand this!!!! I have 3 generations of tools and farm implements here at my Mom's place. I honestly, don't know how to deal with much of it. We invited the historical society out and let them go through everything and they took was they could use to "flush out" their collections, but now what????? I wish I knew more about all this stuff, but it too late now and since it isn't being used, there is a good chance it won't ever be again. Really, rather sad when all is said and done. And what is being used is a constant challenge to keep it running. The 1939 tractor, the 1965 pickup up, the 1994 4-wheeler, etc. I hate being responsible for things that I can't use and/or maintain; so this is a constant frustration to me.

And then there are my Mom's rocks. She has tons and tons of rocks that have been picked up all over -- some large, many smaller that are scattered everywhere. There are probably 2 5-gallone buckets of thundereggs, but they are all out in one of her flower beds, so I'd have to dig some of them out of the dirt. And it just goes on and on.

At least you have a pretty good idea of what is what having lived with so much of it over the years. Sooner or later, we are probably both facing the bittersweet process of disposal. I, for one, am not looking forward to it.

Having vented now, I want to again thank you for sharing so much with us. Every life is different, but there is so much that is common between our generation and/or the manner of our upbringing. Sadly I don't see the more recent generations building the same memories.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all for your comments helping me with your memories that reminded me of another memory. I should have strung the stories out a little. I was struggling this last week to remember.
> 
> All the pictures, chatter and information shared are what makes this a great group. Some of my life seems different because we never had the money to modernize and continued to do things the old way. Some of my relation think there is a fortune here in old tools. Not really, just a lot of old, broken down stuff the later generation isn't interested in. New power tools, 4 wheelers to check fences, check cattle, etc. Rural water instead of fresh well water, chainsaws, convenience.


You would be surprised at people's interest in older tools. I used to collect early American tools and had quite a collection of wooden planes. At yard sales in the 1970's they went for about $2/each. After my fire in 1985 I went looking to replace them as they meant a lot to me and they were still working. Prices were up to about $15/ea. Today at flea markets I see these go for $25 and up. You might check on Ebay for selling them as your region may not be that interested, but many people are. And there are people who buy up old tools for their own yard sales.

Your comments about 'old' ways reminds me of some of my jobsite experiences. I was trained by an older man who was not into newer tools and he did many hand tool work with the exception of a drill and circular saw. I also read a lot about techniques and old tools, etc. On the job I recall doing things like pulling out candles to lubricate the screws and these guys would think it so 'quaint,' especially when I was getting to be older than most of those I hired. One guy just stood in amazement marveling at the older tactics I used. About 3 or 4 yrs ago I was contracted to build fairly large pole barn and hired a couple of guys whose skills were learned in the islands where they were from. They just built a hoist onsite instead of trying to rent a crane for the posts that were 22-28 ft long and pretty hefty. The owner was disappointed as he wanted to see large equipment brought in for the drama. The building inspector also thought it 'strange' but shrugged his shoulders and said it was getting the work done. Hard to tell how much was elitism, classism, sexism or racism but most likely a combination of all prejudices. There was no appreciation for the talent operating in putting this project together.

And I still hang up clothes up to dry altho I do it indoors as it is too difficult for me to carry laundry outdoors. I have a 20 ft clothes line that runs across the second floor balcony. In winter the woodstove dries it out in a very short time. In summer it takes a bit longer but if I need something quickly will bring the item outdoors to hang on the saw horses or chair back for rapid drying. My life functions with pretty basic and self-reliant methods as much as possible. I enjoy and highly value self-sufficiency and the cost savings that can come with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I can remember the first time my Mom & I made sauerkraut, my Scots-Irish background wasn't prone to doing that until we moved to Saskatchewan where there are many German, Polish, Ukranian & Russian people. Anyway, my Moms sister & husband came from Ontario to visit. The first thing my uncle said when he came through the door was what the hell died in your kitchen????????????. It sure tastes good but does stink up the house when you're doing it.
> I suggested doing some with that enormous cabbage I brought in but my DH said for as much a we eat in a year I was not to stink up the house☹ Do have a recipe for doing sauerkraut in quart sealers, just add salt & vinegar to the cabbage, fill with boiling water & seal, it comes out quite good.


I have never made sauerkraut the tradition way as it is/can be messy and long. Fermenting needs only salt and and you will have an edible fermented product in 3-5 days. Of course you can leave your ferments sit longer depending on your taste preference. It will sour just like the traditional method. And it does not smell. I have about 4 qts of ferment in a cabinet now and forget that it is there--out of sight, out of mind syndrome but the cabbage and beets are all edible now if I want it. I am really enjoying my explorations into fermenting. Some people use whey for their ferments but that is more effort than I have interest in doing unless I made cheese and drained off the whey. Then I would use it for fermenting or simply adding it to cooking as it is so nutritious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> that's a new one!


I coined this phrase as I am always looking at paleo vegetarian recipes. Last week made some plantain tortillas which were very good. My previous plantain bread was either too sweet (plantains too ripe) or a bit over cooked and too much oil. They were good but not what I trying to make. Last week's batch was delicious as I cut the oil content in half, added a bit more baking soda and didn't let them cool in the oven. Am constantly on the look out for crunchy type substitutes for crackers or breads without grains. Was reading up on cauliflower and its many uses in 'breads.' Apparently I am behind the times on things like cauliflower pizza crust or other such things. No grains at all and easy as can be to make. Loved the cauliflower rice I made the other week. And so many vegetarian main dishes with sweet potatos. So I call it vegetarian paleo.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I like that shawl with the short rows... all the reviews say how difficult it is at first... but the results are stunning 

Barbara it sounds like you all have a challenge with your meal planning.. It almost sounds like a fend for yourself as far as meal go!! I have seen those chickens cooked that way.. I have never tried one.. but I hear they are very good..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That makes sense. My oven has a proof setting for bread making. I bet that would work.


I would try it. Cooking is really all about experimenting


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few more pages read  Love the continued wildlife photos. 

Nice work on the doll DFL.

Lovely WW Caryn. I have not tried Diadem yet but have looked at it online, it does look soft and they sell some pretty colors 

Welcome to the WIP club DeEtta. Once you go down that path you can't go back as the way is blocked with WIP's. :-D


I finished the third leg of the Knitting Relay shawl. Whew. I have never knitted this fast in my life, lol. And I am the slow one in the group. Most of the other competitors finished in five days! And some beaded it!

pg 65


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL I like that shawl with the short rows... all the reviews say how difficult it is at first... but the results are stunning
> 
> Barbara it sounds like you all have a challenge with your meal planning.. It almost sounds like a fend for yourself as far as meal go!! I have seen those chickens cooked that way.. I have never tried one.. but I hear they are very good..


I'm sure we will manage. One cousin is bringing a gluten free cake. Another cousin is bringing vegetarian dishes but I have made a yummy marinated tofu that we grilled before and may do that for her. Ok, and me too. Then, we will try the beer can chicken. Experimenting today and will report on it in the new LP. We bought some gluten free dry cider to use in the can. I also started a jar of my marinated lemon olives. They are so yummy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> One of the beauties about living here is they do know about homeopathy and are not afraid to help you with alternate methods of controling pests. Makes it good for someone like me will all my lovely allergies.


It does seem that us here in the West have more open minds about homeopathy... every Dr. I have had has leaned in that direction before going to more conventional treatments.. I have worked very hard with my health to get it to where it is today.. and now I am teaching my husband.. LOL he was just put on High Blood Pressure meds and is not real happy about it.. and he wants to loose 20 pounds.. but even then he ate the whole steak last night where 3/4 of mine is left for salads for the next week!! He's a work in progress.. LOL

I found a saline solution with aloe in it for my nettie pot!! boy does that feel good... and it really helps with my allergies.. now if I could just get the neighbor to mow his lawn!!! I'd be much better off...

We have had heavy fog for the last several days.. I am doing the happy dance.. LOL it has settled all the pollen down so that the eyes and nose are back to normal!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all for your comments helping me with your memories that reminded me of another memory. I should have strung the stories out a little. I was struggling this last week to remember.
> 
> All the pictures, chatter and information shared are what makes this a great group. Some of my life seems different because we never had the money to modernize and continued to do things the old way. Some of my relation think there is a fortune here in old tools. Not really, just a lot of old, broken down stuff the later generation isn't interested in. New power tools, 4 wheelers to check fences, check cattle, etc. Rural water instead of fresh well water, chainsaws, convenience.


You would be surprised at how valuable those old tools are!! I watch 'American Pickers' and some of the places they pick at, and what they pay for these things are amazing... It is so cute to see these guy's who think they have nothing but a shed of junk get paid good money for it...

And thank you so much for sharing your life with us.. I have enjoyed it tremendously!! You were blessed with a beautiful family and a lovely place to grow up in.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well now I am going to try to see if I remember all I have read.. LOL

Tanya thanks for the heads up on the Kombucha.. I put a hand knitted wash cloth over it.. I think I need to change that to some Muslin that I have.. Now for your jars.. are those sealed with canning rings and lids?? or a plastic lid? I have canning jars that can be used.. I will also take a wild guess that you don't water bath them.. LOL I may be bending your ear on the process the further I get going on it.. you should of seen us trying to find a glass gallon jar yesterday...not one in this town.. the lady at the deli said she has had hers for 20-30 years.. I said I had a whole set of them for canisters and my buttons.. I gave away all of them but my button jar!! and you guessed right.. LOL that is what my Kombucha is fermenting in.. LOL When we go out of town next week or so I'll pick up a jar or jug.. I don't know why a crock wouldn't work either.. I did see a compost crock for $25 and decided that if I couldn't find something that it would work.. then I remembered my buttons... Joe was going to give me his water jug that is really a ice tea jar but he really likes ice cold water.. mine is a free standing crock with a 2.5 gallon jug on it because I like room temp water.. silly I know but if we have the room why not have 2 different drinking water sources..

Norma that is also something to look into.. I printed off my recipe and directions on how to make it.. but I am considering buying a book on fermenting and Kombucha and explore this whole world of food some more... I know Joe loves pickles and that pickled veggie medley Giardiniear?? I am not sure.. http://chicago.seriouseats.com/2013/11/taste-test-the-best-giardiniera.html the brand we buy have a more chunky style of veggies though.. anyway I think he will also like to experiment with new tastes...

I have made saurkraut in a crock before but not in the jars.. I have heard that some people do that. I know we would love to have some fresh saurkraut again... When my son wasn't even 2 yet I was making some.. and checking it.. he asked what it was and wanted some.. I said if you can say it I'll let you have some.. and he said it perfectly and he loved it!! he even now has a very adventurous pallet!

I love the quilt! I made a jean quilt before and I love it.. it lives in the back of the car for pic nics or the dogs! I had a large dog that went every where with us.. we bought the cruiser so she would have her own space :sm01: and I put the quilt back there.. it was made of my old jeans and now the dog has passed and I just kept it there... some day I'll bring it in the house.. Warning though they are heavy.. I don't know how much of that quilt was old jeans or new denim... but very pretty!

Melanie I do hope you get some rest from all the work you have been doing... We should have a full crew next week too!! WOW the value of just one person is really realized when they are gone for a week! Great job on working so quick on your scarf.. I need to get busy and finish up some more of my WIP's...

Thanks for the link to the short row patterns... I looked around a bit and really like this... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/121-17-waistcoat-in-garter-st-with-shortened-rows It seems that lots of short row patterns have a difficulty rating.. I do think if you have done them before they wouldn't be so difficult...

See ya all over in the new LP!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well now I am going to try to see if I remember all I have read.. LOL
> 
> Tanya thanks for the heads up on the Kombucha.. I put a hand knitted wash cloth over it.. I think I need to change that to some Muslin that I have.. Now for your jars.. are those sealed with canning rings and lids?? or a plastic lid? I have canning jars that can be used.. I will also take a wild guess that you don't water bath them.. LOL I may be bending your ear on the process the further I get going on it.. you should of seen us trying to find a glass gallon jar yesterday...not one in this town.. the lady at the deli said she has had hers for 20-30 years.. I said I had a whole set of them for canisters and my buttons.. I gave away all of them but my button jar!! and you guessed right.. LOL that is what my Kombucha is fermenting in.. LOL When we go out of town next week or so I'll pick up a jar or jug.. I don't know why a crock wouldn't work either.. I did see a compost crock for $25 and decided that if I couldn't find something that it would work.. then I remembered my buttons... Joe was going to give me his water jug that is really a ice tea jar but he really likes ice cold water.. mine is a free standing crock with a 2.5 gallon jug on it because I like room temp water.. silly I know but if we have the room why not have 2 different drinking water sources..
> 
> ...


Ronie--there is absolutely no heating when making Kombucha or Fermenting vegetables. So much practical information online for both. I tend to send people the Cultures for Health as they have free articles and books on anything fermentable. Have downloaded their freebies as well as used their Chat feature which operates during typical business hours during the week. You can save the discussion for reference and they are so helpful.

I should add that I use cheesecloth during the open ferment and plastic caps for the closed second stage. Metal caps as in ball jars are good as long as they haven't begun to deteriorate. Love the ball jars as they are so accessible. Even quart size glass mayonnaise jars work, anything will. I just think a large jar is best for the first ferment as it contains the counter space as well as the number of SCOBies needed if you do it in a bunch of small jars. I know you feel a bit timid getting started but once you do it once or twice you will find it a very easy and comfortable process.

Those giardinia bottles suggest lots of veggie combo for fermenting and yours will not have any nasty additives.

It is true the West has more consciousness of homeopathy as you have Bastyr Univ in Seattle and several other schools in California and the Southwest. But Big Pharma and its subservient FDA and CDC still actively attack homeopathy as well as all holistic protocols. Consumer Reports weighed in on this attack several years ago and is still actively at it. Even vitamins are under constant attack and online articles in so-called progressive journals pretending to be open minded and information actually are engaged in creating distrust and promoting drug corp/medical industry propaganda against such methods. It seems to me that people cannot be lay back on assuming free access to such treatments as the assault is active and intense. I will be good and stop before getting into a rant on this.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks great Julie. You do nice work 

Enjoy your holiday Bev.

DeEtta, I agree with the others about rolling the tablecloth (follow the yellow brick road  ). I roll clothes when I travel to help ease any creasing. Your friend's scarf does sound like it is wonderfully soft.

pg 70


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looks great Julie. You do nice work
> 
> Enjoy your holiday Bev.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--there is absolutely no heating when making Kombucha or Fermenting vegetables. So much practical information online for both. I tend to send people the Cultures for Health as they have free articles and books on anything fermentable. Have downloaded their freebies as well as used their Chat feature which operates during typical business hours during the week. You can save the discussion for reference and they are so helpful.
> 
> I should add that I use cheesecloth during the open ferment and plastic caps for the closed second stage. Metal caps as in ball jars are good as long as they haven't begun to deteriorate. Love the ball jars as they are so accessible. Even quart size glass mayonnaise jars work, anything will. I just think a large jar is best for the first ferment as it contains the counter space as well as the number of SCOBies needed if you do it in a bunch of small jars. I know you feel a bit timid getting started but once you do it once or twice you will find it a very easy and comfortable process.
> 
> ...


The water bath comment was more of a joke than anything else.. LOL I have not seen plastic caps since I stopped canning professionally.. I doubt I will be able to get my hands on them now either.. The family is still very nice to me.. but whenever I mention something about the business they seem to change the subject.. except when I mentioned that they should publish her recipes.. 
Since I am so new to all of this I look forward to experimenting with new ideas.. I may just go to my local library and see what they have too... I kind of boycotted my library since they just give a tiny little register receipt to tell you when it needs to go back.. I know most people write it down or have a reminder on their phones... but to me it was a way of getting money off of me.. they could of just as easily used those appointment cards the Dr.s office uses and it wouldn't get lost so easily! As you can guess I lost mine the first day and had a fine to pay :sm12:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The water bath comment was more of a joke than anything else.. LOL I have not seen plastic caps since I stopped canning professionally.. I doubt I will be able to get my hands on them now either.. The family is still very nice to me.. but whenever I mention something about the business they seem to change the subject.. except when I mentioned that they should publish her recipes..
> Since I am so new to all of this I look forward to experimenting with new ideas.. I may just go to my local library and see what they have too... I kind of boycotted my library since they just give a tiny little register receipt to tell you when it needs to go back.. I know most people write it down or have a reminder on their phones... but to me it was a way of getting money off of me.. they could of just as easily used those appointment cards the Dr.s office uses and it wouldn't get lost so easily! As you can guess I lost mine the first day and had a fine to pay :sm12:


 Sorry for missing your humor in there.

I find the caps in our local Agway, True Value Hardware store, our large farm and garden supply, etc. They seem to be very common items. Also, can get the rings and lids for Ball jars easily, too. Even supermarkets carry these things now that it is canning season. I would try again as you may have looked in the off seasons. I can only send you, again, online for the wealth of free material.

Aside from the Cultures for Health website I have previously mentioned, this one came in today:

http://fermentationrecipes.com/what-equipment-and-supplies-do-i-need-for-fermenting/1448

Have found some good information and recipes here, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Tricia -- oh -- do I understand this!!!! I have 3 generations of tools and farm implements here at my Mom's place. I honestly, don't know how to deal with much of it. We invited the historical society out and let them go through everything and they took was they could use to "flush out" their collections, but now what????? I wish I knew more about all this stuff, but it too late now and since it isn't being used, there is a good chance it won't ever be again. Really, rather sad when all is said and done. And what is being used is a constant challenge to keep it running. The 1939 tractor, the 1965 pickup up, the 1994 4-wheeler, etc. I hate being responsible for things that I can't use and/or maintain; so this is a constant frustration to me.
> 
> And then there are my Mom's rocks. She has tons and tons of rocks that have been picked up all over -- some large, many smaller that are scattered everywhere. There are probably 2 5-gallone buckets of thundereggs, but they are all out in one of her flower beds, so I'd have to dig some of them out of the dirt. And it just goes on and on.
> 
> ...


I have heard of a program where the hosts go around and "find" valuable treasures. But never seen it. The only other thing is have an auction and advertise antiques but believe me they will sell for junk prices. Sad about your mom's rocks put they would only be appreciated by a family member.

Lifestyle of most who have not lived through a depression is to get rid of anything not used in 6 months or less, throwing away good stuff. Part of this throw away attitude. Don't like it, throw it away and get another.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have heard of a program where the hosts go around and "find" valuable treasures. But never seen it. The only other thing is have an auction and advertise antiques but believe me they will sell for junk prices. Sad about your mom's rocks put they would only be appreciated by a family member.
> 
> Lifestyle of most who have not lived through a depression is to get rid of anything not used in 6 months or less, throwing away good stuff. Part of this throw away attitude. Don't like it, throw it away and get another.


I'm a tosser... after 10 to 15 years that is... LOL and it seems the older I get the more of a treasure they are instead of not being used.. old clothes go to quilts... or dogs bedding.. but farm equipment is something else.. since they popularity of 'shabby chic' and 'Steampunking' these items are in high demand... someone made Joe a "golfer" out of old pipes.. it is great! and I can see where they are so sought after..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. A fascinating window onto your life - loved it.


 :sm24: :sm24:

Brought back memories of my own childhood, the good ones that is! :sm17:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for hosting the last two weeks, Tricia. I enjoyed learning about your life on the farm, and all your little anecdotes.
Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, I also want to chime in with my thanks for your wonderful stories. I really did enjoy reading about all your adventures and memories. Thanks so much for sharing them all these past two weeks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, your moon photo is WOW!!!

Melanie, that shower is turning out beautifully! (So is your SG Shawl!!! - yes, a certain someone asked you to join, after the adrenalin rush of competition kicked in and sent common sense out the window. :sm08: )

JanetLee, the tonal colors in your scarf are wonderful! Did I remember correctly that you dyed this? Way to go!!!

Tricia, I love your stories! Your memory is amazing. :sm24:

p34 I will gradually try to catch up. You have all been missed!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Bev, your moon photo is WOW!!!
> 
> Melanie, that shower is turning out beautifully! (So is your SG Shawl!!! - yes, a certain someone asked you to join, after the adrenalin rush of competition kicked in and sent common sense out the window. :sm08: )
> 
> ...


We miss you too Toni.. you should just skim this and head on over to the new one :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Bev, your moon photo is WOW!!!
> 
> Melanie, that shower is turning out beautifully! (So is your SG Shawl!!! - yes, a certain someone asked you to join, after the adrenalin rush of competition kicked in and sent common sense out the window. :sm08: )
> 
> ...


We miss you, too. Hopefully as summer wanes we can see more of you. I am sure the Ravelry group is now taking a some of your time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, the tonal colors in your scarf are wonderful! Did I remember correctly that you dyed this? Way to go!!!
> 
> p34 I will gradually try to catch up. You have all been missed!


Yes I did. I used Kool Aid, two cherries and a watermelon!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, thanks for all the cow stories and hosting for 2 weeks. I enjoyed this immensely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia, for these two weeks. We got back on Tues morning and have been catching up on cleaning and all the other stuff.

Lovely projects. And Sue, your GD is very talented. Love your pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Bev. Hope you had a great vacation


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. It was wonderful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for hosting, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

You are welcome.
Loved your Olympics shawl too. I thought about that one but I have so many patterns already.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Tricia. :sm01:

It is so easy to collect patterns, isn't it? :sm17:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tricia. :sm01:
> 
> It is so easy to collect patterns, isn't it? :sm17:


Yes, then later I wonder why I ever collected some of them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, then later I wonder why I ever collected some of them.


I've done the same thing. :sm17:


----------

